# LGBT General chit chat - PART 2



## Damelottie

Happy chatting


----------



## TwoBumps

Morning everyone!
I don't know what I'm doing up at this unearthly hour on a Sunday morning! I just cant sleep at the moment, my head is spinning with everything that's gone on over the last few weeks. I can't believe _I _ _am _ actually pregnant, also I'm scared to believe it until we get those next HCG results back. My appointment is tomorrow morning, lets hope they dont take until Friday to return the results this time!

Well, I'm officially 6 weeks today!! When should I book my scan with the clinic? They've said I can book one at 6 weeks but I'm wondering if it might be too early for us 'cos it would seem as if we had late implanter(s)? It's a 3 hour round trip to our clinic so I don't want us to have to do it twice if we can help it. And I know we certainly don't need the added worry of not seeing a heartbeat if it's just that we've scanned too early. It's my birthday on Thursday (gonna be 36, argggh!) so DW has booked Wed & Thurs off work. We could go then, as long as its not too early. What do you think?

Sorry, I cant read back cos we have moved, but someone was writing about their nephew & describing the things he likes. Our nephew is very similar, he's 11 & has lots of male friends but has never been into rough & tumble or football or anything like that. When he was 4 he went on a school trip & they were allowed to take 1.50 spending money. All the boys came back with wind-up cars... he proudly produced at bottle of sparkly nail varnish! This year at Christmas he went with my mum to buy our presents, which were gift vouchers for a beauty salon. As they left, he said, "Nanna, do you think I could have a facial for Christmas too?". She went back in & asked & the salon agreed, as long as he had an adult with him. He loved it, they gave him loads of samples which he then went on to give us a full run-down of each of their properties! He's such a sweetie, he has a lovely nature. My sister teasingly blames his campness on me...because I bought him a doll, pushchair & toy kitchen for his second birthday! He loved it, and why not? Don't men look after babies & cook?? (By the way, he still sometimes sits down to wee! )

Well, I'll stop wittering now. You probably all think I've lost the plot!

Lottie x


----------



## lesbo_mum

morning guys!!

Lottie- glad all is going better now fingers crossed it carrys on all normal from now!

Aimee- What colour is the babies room?

i really cant remember what everyone else was saying lol so i'll just say hi for now!

Em x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lottie I posted you a long reply and lost it......pc connection playing up.

Wishing you luck, I had a scan at 5 weeks and 6 days that showed the sac, at 6 weeks and 6 days I saw a HB, most clinics wait for 7 weeks, but maybe advised by your clinic.  

With BHCG we can turn them around in 45 mins in the NHS and some clinics measure them every 48 hrs until they reach 10,000 so they need the results back that day! Ask if you could have them done urgently

Your nephew sounds cute, and who knows that he might be a beautician, better him taking pride in his appearance than an adolescent who won't wash!!

L x


----------



## Alison0702

CLP Congratulations on the birth if your twin boys. You are very lucky, enjoy every minute of them

Lottie I can not believe you are pregnant   I am really happy for you, you must be in a daze. Hope you have a smooth 9 months. The old chit chat part 1 thread is still on the main board so you can read it, just this is a new one to continue on. 

JJ1 How are you?


----------



## leoaimee

we chose pink and green ... but the whole thing all together is quite multicoloured ... not wanting to over kill the pink!

lottie - we had a scan at 8 weeks! it was amazing to see the heart beat, we both cried!

youre nephew sounds absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Damelottie

Oh what a lovely lovely nursery


----------



## leoaimee

thanks ladylottie!


----------



## jo36

What a wonderful nursery...your LO is a very lucky little girl!!


----------



## TwoBumps

Aw, your nursery is lovely Aimee! I like all the little extras you've got in there, they really add to the cuteness of it all.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

aimee your nursery is grogeous. I can't believe that you are 27 weeks already, it doesn't seem long ago since you got your BFP.

Alison - Really hope that you are doing well, not long until you little brother or sister for Christopher comes.  I am doing ok, having a break for a month or two and I've moved onto donor eggs in Spain, but my lining is not thickening enough- my donor and his partner are still really supportive

Lottie hope all goes well with your bloods.
L x


----------



## Dominique123456

Quick bookmark


----------



## lesbo_mum

Aimee that nursery is stunning what a lucky little girl she will be!


----------



## leoaimee

thanks everyone for the compliments!  lets hope she is a girl and the scan didnt get it wrong!  

jo what a cute pic of milly!  she is a stunner.  how long till tx?

JJ - which spanish clinic are you going to?

morning everyone.

lottie thinking of you today with the bloods!


----------



## TwoBumps

Thanks Aimee, I've been awake since 5.30am! I just want to get the test results out of the way, then hopefully we can relax & actually start enjoying this!!!
Lol about the scan, I'm sure it will have been correct  

JJ1 -  sorry to hear about your lining. It's so frustrating when things don't go to plan, but it must be reassuring to know you have a supportive donor. Have the clinic said what the plan is to get it where it needs to be? Have you ever tried acupuncture? I had it for the first time this cycle & my lining was 3mm thicker than on my previous cycles! If you're interested, click on www.zitawest.com and there's a new link to acupuncturists who are affiliated to her clinic. They're based all over the country & ours is lovely. It was so refreshing to talk to someone who actually knew what we were talking about! So many professionals just nod politely when talking about IF treatments... when they actually have no idea what you're talking about half the time!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

Lottie


/links


----------



## Misspie

OMG   - I come on after the weekend, and what great news for Lottie!!!!!! Big CONGRATULATIONS to you and your DP, I bet you are so glad that you can hopefully get off this rollercoaster you've been on and join the merry-go-round for a few (9) months and enjoy pregnancy and being pregnant!
I can't believe the clinic phoning you back with the correct test reults.....................what a nightmare emotionally!
Good luck today with the blood tests, sounds like you won't need it and try not to worry to much, I'm sure everything will be fine!

Aimee - the nursery is so cute, I can imagien things are really starting to hit home now, having the cot in place and the room done, that actually it won't be long until you LO arrives!!

L
xx


----------



## rosypie

wow! lottie, what a journey! congratulations. i think my clinic scanned me 6 weeks after treatment i.e at 8 weeks pregnant. it is wonderful to see that heartbeat

great room aimee, really pretty but not too pink  

enjoy your break from the ttc trudge JJ. and good luck for when you start up again  

bruno has started slapping us to wake us up in the morning. jude used to kiss us over and over when he was a similar age. the slapping is much more effective obviously but no where near as pleasant      crazy baby


----------



## leoaimee

at bruno!!  thats funny!

me and gabs realised we actually have quite a bit of bright pink in our house.... i know that might sound gross and its not over kill but we do.  even though both of us would say we really dont like lots of pink!  funny isnt it?


----------



## rosypie

lots of things we have in our house are really colourful. i wouldn't have thought that either. not colourful in a grown up way, colourful in a playschool way      it's obivously what we like and it has just crept up on us. at least the boys like it...


----------



## leoaimee

me and gabs are the same with bright colours ... i think there is a part of us that would love to have a beautiful neutral colour house ... with white bedlinnen and towels, and its all v sophisticated (my mums house is like this but in v cottagey way) but we cant help ourselves and always choose bright colours!!!

i defintaly have a playschool streak especially with my clothes!!   
i love bright coloured socks!  and only wear flat shoes.  I recently chose a pair of children's plimpsoles which are rainbow coloured.

gabs is more grown up with her clothes choices thank goodness!


----------



## Misspie

Ahhhh I bet its great having all those fun primary/playschool colours around! 

We are pretty dull sometimes, except for our red toilet, otherwise at the moment we like our neutral colours. Though I do want to change the toilet to deep aubergine purple!!!

We have both said when we have a child we would deff paint the room in colours for them and turn our 3rd bedroom (downstairs room) into a playroom when they are old enough!!!

x


----------



## lesbo_mum

we are nutural coloured people also the whole has is painted the same colour "Egyptian Sand"  with cream carpets throughout.... are spare room which will be baby room will remain the same colour we've decided but will bring in colour through pics, curtains and bedding. we love the humpreys corner range... jesus is it wrong that i've already decided on that when im not even pregnant yet


----------



## Pinktink

Hey everyone 

Aimee - I love your nursery, it's so cute and colourful and happy! I especially love the coloured catapillar! We have our first appointment in a weeks time, I cannot wait! Feeling a bit more relaxed now my bloods have come back as all good, just hope the scan doesn't find anything wrong, there's so much to worry about with all of this!

Amber xxx


----------



## TerriWW

I haven't been on this site for about a week and I'm just catching up.... Oh my god Lottie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just can't believe what a week you've had - thank god it seems to be good news - Congratulations!!! Isn't this process nerve wrecking enough??!! 

Terri


----------



## jo36

Aimee - thanks for the lovely comment about Milly! We too think she's a bit of a stunner, but then we are totally biased!!! 

Treatment should be sometime near the end of this week, all being well I'll have a surge and hopefully another fertile symptom ( I usually monitor my fertile mucus and cervix/os opening to give me a clearer window for tx). So I started peeing on the old OPK's this morning, just so I don't miss it. I can already feel the pressure in my ovary (I only have one!) so hopefully something is stirring!! I get dreadful ovulation pain which I've had since taking clomid last time. Usually it's a real pain in the backside but now we're TTC again it's proving to be most helpful in detecting ovulation!! 

Xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Aimee - we are using IVI Barcelona

Lottie I have had acupuncture for 3 years, and seen Zita West- herself, her nutritionist, her hypnotherapist and counsellor.  My problem stem from my miscarriage and an over zealous ERPC and then a D+C that I never consented to when I had a hysteroscopy, where they have damaged my basal layers of my lining.  I also have raised NK cells actively, which is linked with lining problems.  Also I have tried Viagra and viagra pessaries (under clinic supervision), cardiac drugs to increase vaso dilation !! My clinic have said come off all drugs and just scan at the moment, as I had very high oestrogen levels with injections every other day! I can get my blood oestrodial levels higher than IVF and then the basal layer don't respond!
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Jo36 - Oh goodness, Millie is just adoreable


----------



## TwoBumps

I'm so sorry JJ1, you've really been through it haven't you? I feel I was insensitive for offering such a 'simple' answer without knowing your history. I think you're one very brave & resilient lady. 
Lottie x


----------



## leoaimee

Jo - ooh thats interesting that the pain has continued from using clomid after you have stopped (if i understand you correctly) .... i got quite good at judging my ovulation in the end ... no pains, just could sense it.  so exciting that youre starting all over again.  have you told milly that you are trying?  or is better not to get her hopes up?

JJ - honey you have been through it all!     cant believe the D&C   without consent.  HORRIBLE.  hope being in barcelona is nice when youre there, i love that city!  one of my best friends lives there.

hi terri - how are things going in your house?  we havent heard your news in a while.  

Lesmum - no i think that is completely normal to have day dreamed about colour schemes for unborn babies!!     

misspie - great loo colour!

amber - really glad bloods are all ok!

lottie - still big hugs for you!  have you booked a date for scan?

hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## TwoBumps

Morning Aimee!
We had our confidence knocked a bit yesterday. When I phoned the clinic to make the scan appointment (like they asked me to!) the dr said to wait until we have the results of the blood test back. It made us feel like they're not too hopeful. I know that our HCG of 184 21days post e/c was low, but if we had late implanters (which it seems we did) then as long as it increases appropriately we're hoping we should be ok.
We're also getting anxious about the impact of stopping the meds for 2 days. I've searched for info but cant find any. We just cant believe all this has happened over the last few weeks!
I had another blood test yesterday so I think waiting for the result is having an effect on our previously PMA! Now I know what people mean about the worry continuing after your BFP!
x


----------



## Dominique123456

Lottie   my HCG count was 'low' can't remember what it was now. But I had OHSS and blood tests every other day it was amazing how quickly the HCG levels snowballed into higher numbers. Like you the dr's were not that optimistic at first but then they are just not used to treating women who are THAT early in a pregnancy. I also had to stop meds because of OHSS and was really nervous but baby was fine. Try not to worry yourself as you're doing everything you possibly can, if you're not off sick from work then I would take a few days off work just to give you some breathing room and time to keep as calm as you can. xxx


----------



## pem

Aimee - that nursery is absolutely amazing, the colours are stunning. I really wanted some pink in Edies room, but DP ever Mrs super frugal sensible made me go with gender nuetral stuff just in case we get lucky again and need to use it again for a buy...what a complete meanie she is!! Edie's nursery is thus lime green with all the bright primary colours, it is lovely though, still makes me smile every time i go in!

Alison - It's lovely to see you posting, how are you feeling, how is little Christopher

LottieMaz - the worry never stops, you have had a spectacularly worrying time though!

Jo36 - Millie IS adorable!!! Hope the ovary is doing well, lots of     for a sibling!

Lesmum - we dreamed about colour schemes, names, prams, nappies etc etc etc for years, even have been known to go into mothercare and mamas and papas and look around wishing in the past...Edie has a Humphreys Corner Sleeping Bag....so cute!!

JJ1 - Just want to echo the 'brave and resilientlady' comment... 

Rosypie -     at Bruno slapping you...little monkey, Edie clonked DP on the head with her maraca last night....twice...hard, she DEFINITELY knows what she is doing!

Well, We are all well in this house, Edie is still causing me major major worry with her continual vomiting of food, she was given reflux meds which calmed it down for 10 days but it is back with a vengeance....I cried and cried last night, she is so so so tiny still and i just so desperately want her to keep her food down, anyone else had these kind of problems Other than that, she is healthy, happy and scrumptious!!

We are to start our IVF in about 8 weeks, begin downregging mid april, So i am on a weight loss mission, lost one and a half stone so far, want to try for another stone before EC/ET...wishful thinking probably!

Lots of love to everyone..

Emma x


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi,
Thanks for sharing that Dominique, it's reassured us a bit. What stage were you when you stopped your meds? Was it all of them? I'm still searching for info about the potential impact but cant find any. The clinic & my GP have both said it should be ok as they're only given as a precaution but I think they're just trying to make us feel better. I was always under the impression that in an IVF cycle your body doesn't naturally produce the hormones it normally would which is why meds are prescribed for the 2WW & beyond.
Luckily I'm still off work (since e/c)! I always have the 2WW off, but then when the spotting/ bleeding started I got a sicknote. It runs out this week so I'm hoping things will go well & I can go back on Monday.

Emma - sorry to hear about Edie's vomitting hun. I have no words of wisdom to impart but hopefully someone else will  

Lottie x


----------



## leoaimee

ooh lottie -   gosh every day is bringing a new challenge isnt it?  im sure someone here said that its not what the number is ... its how it doubles, so dont try and worry about the actual number.  and you could well have a late implanter.

and with the meds thing im sure its fine ... you had some meds to help the implantation and remember that diff clinics offer diff amounts for diff lengths of time so there is no RIGHT protocol .... in my group of cycle buddies on FF everyone had something diff!

PEM - poor eddie!  bless her!  and bless you ... must be really tough seeing her like that.  not a part of parenting im looking forward to.     

i LOVE lime green too.  and if and when we get to TTC for no 2 and he comes out a boy that is the colour we will paint the pink wall ... OR maybe a purple.  Could you tell from the pix the other three walls are green?  v pale though.

im well impressed with your weight loss - props to you my love!!


----------



## Misspie

Lottie - I'm sure everything will be fine, fingers and toes and prayers all done from my end! You certainly deserve a LO after everything you been through from reading these posts!

Emma - Wow, sounds like poor Eddie has certainly caught a nasty bug. I can say that here at work we've had something similar going round and it's not pleasant, though no one has said it passed on to their children, the ones you have then 
It must be very upsetting to see her like it, they are so helpless and reliable on you at such a young age. I really feel for you seeing her like that - what does the GP say it is?
Well done on the weight loss, keep it up.....and any tips greatly appreciated! 

Can some one enlighten me on the down regging - I'm really not sure what this is?

Lx


----------



## leoaimee

its when you have injections to stop your natural ovulation cycle ... kind of freezes it.

laymans terms here you understand!  

nice new pic!


----------



## pem

Hi guys,

Edie doesn't have a bug, she simply projectiles her food for no apparent reason....all kinds of food, breakfast, dinner and tea. She used to do it with her milk but that stopped when we weaned her....now it's her food instead  . she, little madhead that she is couldn't care less, I have to catch it all as best as I can while she smiles at me through the sick...eerghhhh...it is soooooo smelly!  i think it is reflux, we are seeing the neonatologist in a month so i am hoping they will have some help for us!

thanks for the congrats on the weight loss, scary thing is that i have that much to lose, I put on 1 1/2 stone after having Edie so I am currently at the weight i was 3 wks after my section, just the stone of baby weight to go!

aimee -I did see your green...it is lovely, I have a bit of a thing about green. don't know what that says about me!

pem x


----------



## leoaimee

thanks for the clarification Pem ... what is a neonatologist?


----------



## Pinktink

Aimee - it's another name for a paediatrician - a baby doctor.


----------



## Misspie

Ahhhhh my god daughter (after sunday) was having reflux and been to see a specialist, so did her big brother last year. But the doctor is observing and gave them some kind of gaviscon which she has to have with every meal. Its sometimes helps it sometimes doesn't!

But it's not fun being in the way of the projectile sick!!! Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

L
xx


----------



## mintyfaglady

Hi all,

Just a fly by, sorry.

Aimee - your nursery is beautiful. Seeing all the pink made me wonder if we'll have a girl. We opted for green, which looks nice, but I'm not sure the shade we chose will look good with pink!

Lottie - what you've been through really is unbelievable! You poor things. How fantastic though to be pregnant! I hope you get some solid results and can relax very soon. FWIW, for my IVF cycle our clinic didn't give ANYTHING after transfer. They didn't believe it was effective for women with no known luteal phase problems so I think some places honestly do give it just a s a sort of "can't hurt, might help" type thing. 

Emma - that projectile vomiting thing must be such a worry. I hope the neonatologist can come up with some solution. If it's any reassurance, I think a lot of the nutritional value of food is absorbed fairly quickly from the stomach, so even if she's missing on what the intestines would absorb, she'll still be getting a fair bit.

We just had a lovely weekend away - last chance before baby is born! Very relaxing, but I'm tired now and walking like a 90 year old! I don't know if that's because I pulled something between my legs while I was swimming, or if the baby's head is engaged - does that usually cause discomfort?

Minty
xxx


----------



## leoaimee

thanks pem!



Pinktink said:


> Aimee - it's another name for a paediatrician - a baby doctor.


minty 17 days to go!! amazing! sorry youve pulled something. 

i already walk like a 90 year old ... although i reckon i could still take MIL in a running race over any distance!!   

gabs and i were walking up the four flights of stairs to their house this lunch time, gabs carrying 6 bottles of water (9litres) and we wondered if my additional weight gain was equivilant to that, as we puffed up the stairs ... and guess what its LESS ... 9 litres of water weight 9.4 kilos and i have gained 11 kilos (or just under) .... no wonder i can get up the stairs without getting puffed out!


----------



## Misspie

gabs and i were walking up the four flights of stairs to their house this lunch time, gabs carrying 6 bottles of water (9litres) and we wondered if my additional weight gain was equivilant to that, as we puffed up the stairs ... and guess what its LESS ... 9 litres of water weight 9.4 kilos and i have gained 11 kilos (or just under) .... no wonder i can get up the stairs without getting puffed out!
[/quote]

    Ahhhhh funny Aimee!

Does anyone know what the average weight you put on when pregnant?

L
x


----------



## pem

Minty - As discussed...green is good!!!!!I can't believe how pregnant you are, time has flown, are you incredibly excited

just finished cleaning up Edie-sick....very topical...hehehehehe!!

Thanks for your care and thoughts, it is horrible and I worry so so much about her, probably no need though, she is a rosy cheeked healthy little thing!! Just teeny weeny...she is really slim but really really long....going to be a supermodel if she carrys on this way! Irony is I am short and tubby like an apple!

We have tried gaviscon and for us it didn't work.....   

I am hoping that by 2ish yrs old she will have grown out of it...

Aimee - she see's a neonatologist because she was 6 wks prem and spent some time in special care, he is a baby doctor who specialises in early babies!

Edie is currently eating her socks.....funnily enough they do not make her sick,neither do the feet, shoes, our bin, chair legs, kitchen floor that she insists on licking/chewing!!!

emma x


----------



## lesbo_mum

bless u aimee!    

my mate put on 5 stone while pregant but then again she did eat everything in sight and was a large girl before hand anyway and had slimmed right down for treatment.... another one of my friends put on a stone and a half so think it varys


----------



## pem

oops...that thing happened whilst i was posting....

I put on 1 and 1/2 stone!!!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Just booking marking! 

 to all!

CLP


----------



## Dominique123456

Lottie I had to stop on day 14 - all drugs which was basically only cyclogest.  I would call your clinic and ask them to properly explain it to you why they have taken you off and that if it's a precaution then you would like it for peace of mind. I thought that it literally just delays your period but doesn't actually DO anything to help the egg implant, however some women swear it helps. You should defintietly talk to clinic to get clear information.   

Glad you have some time off to spend together. Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## leoaimee

she is a stunner Pem!!  bless her!  super model on the way!   

hope she grows out of the up chucking too!

misspie - i believe the 'guideline' is 2 stone for pregnancy ... but if youre bigger before some people dont really put on much.  that happened to two of my friends .... 
my sister put on 5 stone too bless her!  she was enormous at the end, but lots of it was water retention .... she was so swollen.

i put on a rediculous amount in the first 10 weeks i think about 6 kilos ... and then the remaining five has been in the following 17 weeks.


----------



## Pinktink

The average weight gain is around the 2 stone mark. However, each women is totally different and it varies hugely, some will put on 5 stone and others only 1 stone, and that's perfectly fine


----------



## pem

yep...I was overweight when i got pregnant, had MS quite bad, so didn't put too much on, mind you at the rate i was eating in the last tri, think i would have been about 15st by 40wks!!

It doesn't really matter does it, as long as you and bubs are healthy,I am only dieting for the IVF, have to give it as good a chance as possible..my mummytummy actually looks worse now i  have lost weight...like an empty ballooon...eerghhh...poor dp!

love to all...off to do ironing, Edie having her nap!


----------



## TerriWW

HI Lottie - Our clinic just gave the meds until test day too. Basically, when you ovulate, a 'scar' is left on the ovary called the corpus luteum. This produces progesterone which maintains the pregnancy until the plancenta takes over (this is an overview!). You have had ivf but still effectively ovulated so you will have a corpus luteum doing this work (in fact you'll have several!) so the additional medication given by the clinic really is precaution.

As I received donor embryos, my system was knocked out and I didn't ovulate so I needed to take drugs for the first 3 months of pregnancy to support it but just with standard ivf this is not necessary (unless there are other issues at hand).

On the weight gain issue, I think I put on about 4 stone in my first pregnancy but I had bad water retention - very swollen feet and legs and lost about 3 stone in the first week after the birth as it went down!

Aimee - all is well with us. Just been v busy. Me and ju were off work last week and we had our CP on monday. We just went to the registry office with 2 witnesses and 3 other friends and then to lunch. Couldn't afford a do right now and didn't really want a big party whilst pregnant anyway. We're planning to have a big bash in about 18 months once we're past the early baby stuff and can properly enjoy it. Anyway, we had a lovely day. After lunch we all went back to our house and picked up angus and had a little party with cake so that he would feel part of it as well. Then on friday, we went to the solicitors and sorted out our wills. So now we feel all sorted and secure ready for the birth! How are things with you? Sounds like you're doing really well. Not that long to go for us now


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Terri and Ju Congratulations on your CP
L x


----------



## leoaimee

congratulations TERRI!!  that sounds lovely low key day.  did Angus enjoy the cake bit?  

i know its not long to go now ... especially for you!!  

i was thinking about your BIG BED this morning as i was fighting for space for my pillows between me and gabs!

the pregnancy has been really wonderful (tbh!) im really lucky i think!  i have enjoyed pretty much all of it.  just feel soo lucky!  

cant wait for the birth and meeting our LO!!  although i went through a week or so of feeling like i just wanted to stay pregnant .... its so easy to look after her like this.  just have to take care of myself and it all seems v simple!    i had a bit of crickey what;s it gonna be like when she is out it gets a bit more complicated!!  but now im over that and im looking forward to it.


----------



## TerriWW

Angus loved the cake ... and the chocolates!  

I really enjoyed my first pregnancy - I carried pretty well with no issues (and no sickness!). And it's not so much that I'm not enjoying this one it's just that you don't have the time to enjoy it so much as you have another little one to look after. Mind you that does mean it goes much quicker - which is exciting as it means our little girl will be here so soon  

Funny you should mention the big bed... we're getting a second one! Basically, we have two dogs and both are getting old (in fact one only has a couple of months left ..poor jamie has a tumour) but the other one sam seems to be going senile and has started barking in the night! Luckily we have a loft conversion which has 2 bedrooms so we've moved angus room into the loft and because angus wakes up at some point in the night and comes into bed, I have moved into the other room in the loft. Up there the barking isn't so loud and poor old julia has been sleeping on the first floor and going down to shut sam up when she barks. This means that angus is no longer being woken by it and I'm actually sleeping through it a lot. But it's far from ideal. We've bought a collar for her which sprays a bad smell when she barks and we're hoping this will stop her but as the baby will be here in a couple of months and I'm getting bigger, we decided to get another 6 ft bed for the loft room I'm currently in! We couldn't move the existing 6ft bed up there as it has a massive frame and won't fit! I keep saying to julia that Sam may well be taking her last trip to the vet if she keeps doing this once the baby has arrived.. and I am joking but only sort of..ie it'll be a nightmare if she doesn't stop! Anyway, the collar has only been on one day so I'm praying it works. She's 11 and has never done anything like before and she seems a bit 'odd' at times. I swear it is dimentia and the vet says this is possible ... great! I suppose I should sound more sympathetic towards her but she is showing no signs of suffering... it's just us that are doing that! 

SO 6ft bed number 2 is on it's way .. so we can have all 4 of us in one bed on the top floor now!


----------



## leoaimee

and didnt you have M sickness with Julia's egg?   do i remember correctly!

I think youre experience of second pregnancy is v common when you are looking after no 1 not so much time to ponder the beauty of creation etc!  

cant BELIEVE youre getting TWO big beds!!  how jealous am i??  

gabs was saying maybe when we get our third bedroom (goodness knows when we will  have the money! but we intend to put it in our tower ... hard to explain but imagine a kind of loft conversion with no floor ... the space above our hallway is double hight so theoretically we could could put a floor in and make a new bedroom .... if we can create a larger mezzanine level to get a flight of stairs in too) we should invest in a big bed so the whole family can sleep together!  but i think even with no other furniture either space (the exisiting bedroom or the hypothetical one) would be big enough! 

but your poor bonkers doggie ... and poor julia being on dog guard!  glad youre getting more sleep now.


----------



## TwoBumps

Oh Terri... congratulations to you & Julia!!!!! Your day sounds lovely! It seems very similar to ours, we went to the Town Hall for ours, just accompanied by both sets of parents & my sister. It was a glorious day (remember those?) so we all lounged in our garden in the afternoon & then went out for a meal in the evening. I think low-key ones can be just as lovely. (Though our initial reason was financial... a huge bash or a honeymoon?! The honeymoon won!  )
Well, we still dont have today's blood test results yet. Our GP phoned earlier to say she'd spoken to the lab & they've assured her they'll be done by this evening so she's going to ring us later with the news. 

I'll post again when we know the outcome, thanks for all your thoughts & prayers, it means alot to us

xx


----------



## Pinktink

Good luck Lottie, will be   for you  The waiting must be torture  

We are going to have a more 'low key' CP, going to a nice town hall and then to a nice restaurant with our family and close friends, we would love a massive huge do but we can't afford it right now, so we've decided to go for a smaller one, which will be just as lovely and special. We just want to marry each other really *cheese alert* and it doesn't really matter where x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Pinktink- as much as i loved my big wedding im going to be paying off for the next decade!! If we had had a smaller low key wedding we would have been able to start TTC by now but we have to hold off as DP parents are now poor from our CP and so are we


----------



## Pinktink

Yeah, that's why we've decided to go for a smaller CP, so that we could start TTC as soon as possible  We are still going to have lovely dresses though, that's one expense that can't be spared! xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

what is it with all these Lesbians whereing dresses lol i didnt know anyone of who wore dresses until me and DP lol


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi,
Just letting you know that the GP phoned to say although she'd been promised our results by tea-time they have not arrived yet & so it will be tomorrow before we know. My repeat test is booked for 08.50am in the morning. If they'd allowed us to do that last week instead of making us wait for the results first, we wouldn't be going thru this now! GRRR!!!

lesbo_mum - don't worry, we didn't wear dresses. Neither of us own one, nor a skirt. The nearest thing we have to dresses are dressing gowns! Don't think they would have fit the occasion though  We both wore linen trouser suits but you should have seen us in the car on the way to the Town Hall. We were both sitting bolt upright so we didn't crease them & end up looking like sacks of potatoes on the photos, lol. I didn't realise how nervous I was until we started saying our vows... my face was twitching all over the place, I looked like those kids on the new Cadbury's advert!! Marrying my DW was the best thing I ever did though, she's my rock x


----------



## pem

Lottie - lots of     for tomorrow morning!

i wore a dress......a big pink one, with a train....       and a veil, had long hair back then, loved it sooooo much. Dp loved the wedding undies (sorry, a bit cheeki!!). DP wore a suit!

emma x


----------



## jo36

So lovely to hear about everyones CP as ours is on my mind a lot of the time. Our big day is in 8 weeks! Our ceremony will be at the local registry office with my parents and best friend (DP parents won't be attending as they're in Oz and we're going over there the week after) on the Thursday. Just a quiet affair followed by a night in a lovely hotel, just the two of us. Then on the Saturday we're having a garden party at ours with about 40ish guests. I've bought lots of lovely things to decorate our garden like chinese paper lanterns and solar lights, should look wicked. We'll have a small marquee in case the weather isn't good but hopefully people won't notice once the wine and champagne is flowing freely!! I've been buying cases of wine and beer each week I go food shopping so as not to get hit by one massive bill!!! We chose a garden party as we wanted it to be really special and private, but also to keep costs down - but it's still mounting up!!! Just got a quote back from the hire company for the plates, glasses etc. No idea what I'll be wearing or DP, but it certainly won't be a wedding dress. We're definitely not dress/skirt people-maybe I'll shock all the guests though by going super girlie! Still pondering over ideas for that. Milly wants a pretty dress, and a pretty dress she'll get. Can't wait to go dress shopping with her - Monsoon at the ready! She's so excited about the whole thing!

The big bed thing sounds like heaven, especially 2!!! We only have a double and it's sometimes just not big enough once Milly gets in and wriggles her way round the mattress!

In my last pergnancy I put on just over one and a half stone but I was slightly overweight before we started. As someone already said I do think the smaller you are the more you gain. Its like your bodys way of taking control whether you like it or no. Just go with the flow, I never worried about it.

Hope its all good news LOTTIE tomorrow...

XX


----------



## lesbo_mum

Good luck for 2morrow Lottie cant believe there still messing you around!!! 

Linen suits that sounds nice a friend of ours did the same... i was fine all the way up to the day which is mad really as my mum ended up in intensive care the week before   I went into complete denial about my mum being so ill and decided to drag DP to hobbycraft to get bits to make another table plan   But on the day mum was there all be it very ill but she made it!!

I remember doing DP's make up and was fine then came to doing mine and i went to pieces and was shaking so much MIL friend have to help me finish and put my stockings on for me!!!  

Pem- a big pink dress i love it... pink is my favourite colour!! we just went for ivory


----------



## Damelottie

Ohhhhh - I want to see the wedding piccies  

Emma - I hope you get Edie sorted. It must be so worrying and horrible to see. Glad she seems quite well in herself tho  . Seems like its worse for you  

LL xxx


----------



## TwoBumps

Minty - I just found this info whilst doing one of my incessant searches. Thought it may shed some light on your query?

http://www.birth.com.au/Info.asp?class=201&page=2#stitch

/links


----------



## rosypie

lots of luck for you lottie! I keep tuning in like a soap opera to see the next installment. when is your gp going to sort his act out eh?

Pem, we had friends whose baby had terrible reflux. Can't remember if they did anything specifically but it did definitely sort itself out by the time he was one (thereabouts). Actually, I think Edith's son had reflux too... maybe she'll be back online soon...

Ooh I'm very envious of all your CP celebrations. Ours was quite strange really. We didn't have any clue what to do, no expectations. We only booked the date on a whim because we happened to be registering Jude's birth and we knew that the law was about to come in (and because we love each other of course  ). So, we were just going to do something quiet with a couple of friends then, with about 3 weeks to go, we got sort of cajoled into having a 'proper' party. In fact, I think there was so little time that it was E's sister who actually went round the venues and picked one. Anyway, it was neither the small intimate CP that we'd planned at the start, nor the big fancy day that i might have always dreamt of. It was something awkwardly between the two (not to mention that I spent most of it in the foyer with a 4mo Jude who was incessantly bfeeding and who hated the loud music - why oh why did we have music?? ). The ceremony was amazing though. We went into it so unprepared we were completely taken aback by the words we were asked to say. And, at the end, when we turned around, all our families and friends were in tears. The day was worth it just for that...

ETA: we wore beautiful skirts. mine is still the most beautiful skirt i have ever seen


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Am afraid me and DW also wore dresses, DW even grew her hair! She wore a simple pale gold number and I wore a great heavy red thing, with lace and a train and matching boots!! Had undies made!! 

http://www.********.com/photo.php?pid=1309184&l=cd5b8&id=765438680

http://www.********.com/photo.php?pid=1309189&l=1c22a&id=765438680

Here's a couple of pics, sorry can't do photobucket!!

Lottiemaz-     for your results!!

Tracy (CLP), Michelle, Dylan & Thomas xxxxx

/links


----------



## lesbo_mum

CLP those pics are stunning!!

here is one pic i can find on ** i do have a link somewhere to our online album but i cnat remember what i've done with it!

http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=183229&id=539880713#/photo.php?pid=4942032&id=539880713

/links


----------



## lesbo_mum

here our link to our professional ones i've lost the online album links so this is just all of the pic he took

http://www.chessphotography.co.uk/weddings.htm

click on one of the images, click civil partnerships and weddings select from drop down list White E L

/links


----------



## jo36

Morning, morning!!

CLP - gorgeous wedding photos. In fact everyones are! I just don't think I would ever feel comfortable enough in a wedding dress, too much attention from everyone else! I prefer to mingle in with everyone else and not stand out, but looking at all those piccies you all look stunning.

Aimee -Milly knows we are 'trying to make a baby' but thats about it. She has no idea it could be this week! She's such a gossip, she's already spread the word at her pre-school that I have a baby growing in my tummy!! All her teachers thought I was pregnant months ago!!! She even told my mum who thought we were just holding off telling her so she didn't say anything for a few weeks! She has obviously overheard us talking. Kids!

Pem - need to see that pink dress!

Off to work now...


----------



## jo36

lesbomum - lovely wedding pics of you and DW too. Which one are you?


----------



## leoaimee

ahhhh loving the CP talk!!  need to see all the pics!

Pem wanna see the pink dress and yours rosypie!!     lottie - wanna see your pics!

Lesmum - you and dw had proper wedding numbers!  looks like a fab day!

Cuttie - loving yours and DWs dresses!  amazing background in the photo of you by the horse and carriage!  great pic.

jo - your plans for CP sounds great.  im sure you both and milly will look gorgeous.  and dont forget to show us pix!

bless milly for telling everyone about the soon to be baby!!

i think maybe gabs and i might get cp'd next year ... it will be a small afair for sure.  gabs really would hate the idea of a big wedding where she is the centre of attention.  we are having a big naming party for our LO this year though.  it was v funny as soon as i got my BFP gabs immediately started saying we must get married ... and she had been very not bothered before!  bless her.
i think gabs will probably ware jeans and trainers and maybe a cool t shirt.  and i think i would ware a dress .... but not a wedding dress.  but maybe something a bit cool and quirky (im kind of thinking 1950's inspired ... bright colour ....).  i think we would have about 20 people to the ceremony (immediate family) and then go for dinner or lunch somewhere.  something like that.


----------



## cazinge

I was adamant I wasn't wearing a dress but then got sucked into the whole big, white wedding thing!!! DW wore linen trousers & linen shirt eventhough she threatened up until the last minute to wear jeans! 
Ours was quite small (30 guests) but when we got back home we had a HUGE party in our local (100+ people) which was lovely because we were in matching mrs & mrs t-shirts (me in white, Dw in black) with our jeans & got to see everyone before we went on our "honeymoon"

Lottie - good luck!!!

Caz x x

PS Piccies http://www.inthepinkphotography.com/gallery then enter * WN5VV6 * in the even code box

/links


----------



## lesbo_mum

Jo- thanks im the one with the bob.

DP said she was going to turn up in jeans which is part of the reason why we got ready together at the hotel... that and im a born panicer and DP is the only person who can calm me down lol 

We had quite a big wedding 50 to the day and 130 to the evening... but thats just because im a show off and wanted to feel like a princess for a day


----------



## Misspie

Its so nice to hear about other female/female cp's. We only have 3 gay friends, 1 male and 2 females and they are all single. Otehrwise all of our friends are hetrosexual and married and have kids!!!

We had a fairly "normal" wedding as people would say, we were hoping that we would loose a few people from our invites due to not agreeing etc etc, but they were all so bloody nosey that I think we only lost about 2-3 people who generally couldn't make it. So our day consisted of about 65 and our evening about 100/110. Grrrrrrrrr  

Katie is a jeans and t-shirt girl and no one ever expected her to turn up in a dress, everyone was soooo shocked. But she secretly loved it, but wouldn't wear a dress for any other occassion (Apart for bridesmaid 4yrs ago)!!!

We shared a hotel room and got ready together, withe haridresser and makeup artist both floating between us two and the bridal party, including our mums.!

Caz - Can't get your website to work......ohhh no!!! I want to see.....!!!

Em - Loving the photos, and I told the DW how you suggested she stole your look last night 

CLP - Loving your dresses and the horse and carriage!!!

Pem - I want to see the pink dress - SHOW ME!!!!!

Lottie - Any news on your results......I haven't had much time to post today been very busy, but keep checking to find how things are with you!!


Gotta dash guys, but if you wanna have a look at my wedding pics, on the following link!!

www.shootinghip.com

Click on weddings, then click on gallary, then on left see additional sets, and we are the first couple on the board!!!

L
x



/links


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Horse and Carriage pulled in quite a crowd, they had never had one at our local reg office, so all the staff came out to see!! We were the first CP at the venue too, so got a gift a nice photo frame and champers from reg office too   !! The background in the pic is the sea wall, sea and big rain clouds, as we live right on the coast!!

All your pics are lovely too, makes me want to renew our vows, so I can wear my dress again!!


----------



## cazinge

Sorry!!! Link should be www.inthepinkphotography.com/gallery.html - & then piut event code *WN5VV6* in the box!!

Caz x

/links


----------



## TwoBumps

Aw, aren't we all loved up on here!? I'm loving all the pics!

Sorry but I cant put you all out of your misery yet re our tests. You wont believe this (well, perhaps you will given our track record so far!) but the lab performed the wrong test on my blood & are now trying to find it again so they can do the right one. We're are just in utter despair with them! I had my repeat one taken this morning & our GP's said they'll just use that to compare against the one I had done last week... which was now 9 days ago!
I've spoken to our clinic & the consultant said he's not too bothered about the blood result anyway as I've had several positive HPT's (Huh? That's not what he said on Monday!?!) so he's booked us in for a scan next Friday, when I'll (hopefully!) be 7w5d. At least that's something positive to come out of today. Hey ho!

Lottie x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Lottie-OMG how stupid can they be!!   hoping all is ok


----------



## magsandemma

Lottie  

I cannot believe what you girls have been thro this cycle, bless you, you will have to sell your story, lol, I really hope all is well when they eventualy do the right test, is the scan this fri or next, good you agot a date for scan, take it easy hun.

Maggie


----------



## TwoBumps

I know, we cant believe it either! I think work are starting to get a bit p*ssed off with me now because until we know the answer, I'm staying off. I'm still spotting on & off so if this baby needs me to rest then that's what I'm doing!

The scan is next Fri (6th) which had originally been booked for our follow-up consultation when we thought the cycle hadn't worked. He said we could be scanned 3 weeks after our 1st positive test which co-incidentally fell on that same day!
Lottie x


----------



## Misspie

OMG Lottie, can you get any compensation due to the emotional trauma they are putting you and your DP through   and lose of earnings (sick)!!!



Surely there must be something you can push them for......alongwith the big confirmaiton you want 

Caz - photo's are lovely, the venue looked very peaceful and the dress is beautiful  You both look extremley happy together!

L
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lottie my heart goes out to you both, such emotional turmoil when youa re supposed to be relaxing and enjoying your pregnancy
L x


----------



## leoaimee

oh lottie!  they are numpties!!  

glad youre resting up!

misspie - amazing pics!  which one are you?  blonde or brunette?


----------



## mintyfaglady

Lottie what a catalogue of disasters! You poor things!


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi,
We've just had the call we've been waiting for. Sadly it wasn't good news. My HCG on Wednesday had gone down to 10.3 so I've got to stop my meds now & allow the bleed to take place. I've still been getting positive HPT's because the hormone is still present. How cruel.
I just feel numb, I cant even cry. My DW is very upset & is coming home from work. 
We'll try again when we feel ready. 
Thanks again for all your support, 
Lottie x


----------



## mintyfaglady

so sorry. It's so unfair, especially with all the extra (unnecessary) stress you've both been through.


----------



## leoaimee

oh god lotttie i cant BELIEVE this your poor poor things.     i am shocked ...   and really quite angry at how this has been handled by the clinic with all the mistakes ..... gutting.


----------



## Pinktink

I'm so sorry to hear that Lottie, massive hugs to you and your DW   xxx


----------



## Misspie

Hi Lottie, 

I'am sorry to hear this - lots of hugs and love to you and your DW xxxx  

L
xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Lottie- So so sorry!   You know where to find us all when you need to vent! Big       for you and DW!

CLP


----------



## lesbo_mum

oh Lottie i cant believe it you poor poor things  ... this last few weeks has been pure hell for you ... im so sorry this has happened to you


----------



## pem

Lottie- how completely awful for you and DP, it is such a horrible thing to have to go through, treat yourselves well and take time to grieve and recover. The raw feelings and pain of the loss you are experiencing can be overwhelming, take solace in eachotherand just 'let it all out' if you can.. really genuinely thinking about you, lots of   Em x


----------



## pem

to all those who desired to view my pink dress...



















and this be the pink car to go with it.....   










Our day was proper traditional, not for everyone but we loved it, every minute of it, we had been together for along time and it was amazing to affirm our love for eachother and have a great big party...and my mum secretly wanted a big wedding and was gutted when I came out as she thought she woudl never get a wedding or more grandkids!

love to you all,

Emma x


----------



## rosypie

@lottie - i'm so so sorry to hear your news. i don't know what to say, can't imagine what you've been through this cycle. and yes, most of it unnecessary. be kind to yourself. so sorry  

@pem - i love that first one. you both look SO happy...


----------



## mintyfaglady

Ah Em - fab photos!! You both look great - what a day to remember.

Did you get your partner to dye her hair to match the dress?


----------



## leoaimee

Pem - LOVE your wedding photos!!!  you both look amazing!  and really really happy!  love the pink dress and the pink car and dw's pink hair!!  beautiful!!!

lottie - sending you mega hugs!    still shocked about everything you have been through this cycle.

had mega weirdness at work today.  didnt get paid (we get paid weekly) think my boss my be about to go bankrupt .... maybe not we will have to see what the next couple of weeks brings.  not too bad for me, as long as i get pay social insurance paid for the next two weeks i will get my m pay.  but bad for those who may loose their jobs who have families to support.

listening to regina spekta (sp?)... anyone else love her?  its making me    very beautiful!


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone 

Aimee - I love her songs! 

Pem - OMG that car is amazing!!!! I LOVE IT!!!! You both look so happy and those flowers are reallllllllllllly nice!!! Loving the pink hair too, and the tiara and the venue..lol ok I just love it all!!!

We are moving back to Hertfordshire tomorrow and I cannot wait!!!!!!! Have been packing all day as Lynn had to work today (damn you NHS) and am just having a little break. I've had a quite a few little breaks actually, lol, but I think it's the only way. Our first appointment is Monday - woooooo!!!   xxx


----------



## leoaimee

pink tink where are you moving from?

and where in hertfordshire?

(just being nosey!)

hope the move goes ok!

ax


----------



## Pinktink

Hey 

Thank-you! We are moving from Bristol to Broxbourne back in Herts. I am so so so so so so looking forward to it!! We are moving to a lovely cottage which is over 100 years old and is like something out of the Jolly Postman book!! It's so cute


----------



## sallylouise

Lottie, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. You must be feeling like you've been on an emotional rollercoaster these last few weeks. Take care of each other. Thinking of you.


----------



## sallylouise

Pem, your day looks wonderful. I can really see how your little girl looks like you too. We are getting married on 30th July and can't decide what to wear    we need to get a move on really!


----------



## jo36

Lottie - I can't believe after all the waiting its bad news for you and DP. It really is so very sad and all my wishes go out to you both, I think everyone on this thread was rooting for it being good news. Don't know what to say to make it easier for you but I've been thinking about you so often since the start of all this. I hope you can find the strength to try again once you have grieved and you feel the time is right.

Emma - what truely gorgeous photos, really special. You both look great!!  And what a car! You really did pull out all the stops!

Aimmee - love Regina Spektor too!! Amber, my partner, got me in to her and we often have her cd playing in the house.

Pink tink - hope the move is successful!! I always hate moving, makes me feel really unsettled for a time! Hope you enjoy your little cottage - it sounds so quaint!


----------



## magsandemma

n636420686_1428884_1137.jpg

Lottie  really sorry to hear your news after all you girls been thro, lots of      and thinking of you both, look after each other and take it easy!!

Pem  what fab pics, looks like you had great day!!

aimee  trying again with the pic thing!!


Hi to everyone else

Back later to catch up, lou climbing into everything

Maggie
xx


----------



## leoaimee

pic maggie meant to post!


----------



## mintyfaglady

Yay! Little Lou! My she's cute with those bunches. I wanna give her a big squeeze! Thanks Maggie (and Aimee) for posting it.


----------



## lesbo_mum

Pem- im loving your pics you looked stunning hun!

Maggie- She is so so cute!

hi to everyone else!!!


----------



## Twinmummy

Hi girls - somehow i missed this thread for the passed week or so    !

lottie - so gutted for you - you poor things - life is very cruel, thinknig of you XXXX

loving all the photos that have been posted !! might have to work it out and do some myself ! can i have the tips again please aimee !!  i remember when you worked out how to do it ha ha !!


----------



## magsandemma

Thanks all

Thanks aimee I still dont know how you did it as the 2 codes i posted where separate on the properties bit?? Or perhaps its just me, lol.

We are all doing well, cant believe that Lou is over 15mths old already, the time has flown by, we got her boots from physion yesturday to help strengthen her ankles and altho as the mo she is only able to wear then for 2 half hr sessions a day you can see the difference when she is standing, so heres hoping they will do the job. We also went and both had our hair cut today, so it was Lous first haircut, she was very good I have to say I was impressed!!

Cant believe how many of you are coming up to due dates soon or not long left to go, its wonderful, we should really arrange a meet up of the peeps on here, would be great to put names to faces!! Perhaps we could arrange something in the summer??

Right must be off should get to bed as shattered!

Speak soon Maggie

http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2075/24/45/636420686/n636420686_1428839_4313.jpg

on last photo try lol

/links


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Lottie - I'm so so sorry. What a truely horrible ordeal for you both


----------



## Damelottie

Pem -    Just amazing photographs. What a lovely lovely wedding - you both look fab   

Maggie - Oh Lou is growing up sooooo fast. She is adorable


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I love the photos ladies- Pem your CP looked amazingly.

Maggie I can;t believe how Louise had grown, such a cute little girl.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lottie I can't believe it, my thoughts are with you both after such a rollercoaster of a journey your treatment has really been awful and your hopes rasied and dashed.  I really thing that you have grounds for a complaint after being told to stop your meds.


----------



## evelet

magsandemma said:


>


maggie, you have to put (img)(/img) around your photo link (but with square brackets). quote this post and see the code 

gorgeous btw, loving those pigtails


----------



## Dominique123456

hi hope it's ok to change the subject...

My dad though generally a nice guy, has a real problem with my pregnancy. He isn't interested but now I find out from my sister it's because he has issues with the baby having two mums. He won't be specific about what his concerns are, other than the baby might be bullied. He has made me feel really low and upset that he could be so bigoted really. To me he's clearly projecting HIS prejudices onto other people. When I told him I was pregnant he went silent on the phone for about 30 sec and then started obsessing about the origins of the donor then gave me a 20min lecture on how the Balinese people (where he lives) would never be able understand or accept it. I live in the uk so I couldn't really see how that mattered but I felt that he was using the 'Balinese' as a way to voice his own issues. 

He doesn't really like babies anyway - he left both my mum and my sisters mum when they were pregnant with us. (So felt very angry if now one of his concerns is about the baby not having a 'father'. 

Now I just feel empty as I want my baby to be loved by all the family but my dad and his dad are both being so funny about it, it's horrible. When I told my granddad I was pregnant he said 'oh... ok... I'll have to get back to you on that..."  I said the normal response was to say congratulations which he then dutifully did but then he just seemed to be a bit in shock and kept saying he's have to think about it and get back to me!?? 

I just wish the men in my family were better roles models...

Anyway sorry for the rant my dad is in england for the next few weeks but hasn't yet arranged to see me, but I'm sure he will and I'm dreading it. I should add they both have known Liz for 8 years and have known about my sexuality for about 10. They came to my wedding but I've always felt like I should be 'grateful' that they tolerate my lesbian existence.

Did anyone else have a problem like this? Were you able to resolve it somehow??

xxx


----------



## leoaimee

Dom - 

im really sorry you are struggling with your dad and his issues, and inability to to pleased for you and DW and your beautiful pregnancy.

i definately right that they are his issues and your grandpa's issues but none the less it doesnt make it any less painful for you cos obviously you want your dad and grandpa to be as pleased as you are!  Because it is a wonderful thing!

i guess you could only hope that with time he will gradually see what great mums you are.

and mayeb youre right that he has some serious issues around babies ..... and you must feel really angry about how he left you when you and your sisters mums were pregnant.

i dont blame you for being really hurt!

love axxx


----------



## rosypie

Poor you Dom. My mum has always had her reservations, more so when i announced my pregnancy. she tried to keep them hidden but i know she has issues. but she did get a lot better when the babies arrived and did actively encourage me in going for a second child. and she is better all the time so much so that i honestly couldn't tell you what she felt now. it was only a couple of years ago she told my friend that she wasn't sure if we should have had children, wasn't sure whether she agreed with it or not. and now i don't get any flavour of how she feels.

at the time, she also brought up the 'bullying' and 'no father' thing. i just told her what i always tell her. they'll only be bullied by people sharing her view. if people didn't think like that (and by thinking like that then she's contributing to the sum total) then there wouldn't be a problem with us having children and there wouldn't be a problem with us existing full stop.

it's crap having to deal with this kind of rubbish when you should be enjoying your pregnancy and preparations.


----------



## PootleFlump

Hey Dom - sorry you're having to deal with this kind of stuff at the moment.  It's horrid to deal with at the best of times, but it feels particularly bad when it affects how you feel about what is such a lovely thing.

When I was pregnant with our first child my Mum struggled with our daughter having two mums, despite being very supportive of us as a couple.  Her worries were all about our daughter being bullied.  She even suggested to me that my partner should be called 'Aunty Lorraine' rather than Mummy so that it didn't draw other children's attention to it.  I was horrified and found it really upsetting.  I know that in her own way she was well intentioned - her perspective/world is a little narrow, and she also likes to avoid things she things that might be difficult - but it was hard to handle and to hear.  Had to talk with her about how important it was to be open, and support our child to be honest, confident and secure about their different family, etc, etc ... and how this is what would help them to deal with bullying if it was an issue, and was part of what needs to happen to ensure having two Mums .. or any difference ... stops being something odd.  I guess some of what made it hard was that it played into my own worries about how things would be for my child, and you just want things to be wonderful for them.  

I think my Mum has been hugely reassured by the positive reaction we have had to our family since our daughter arrived, and she has become more able to be open about it all herself.  But I don't think Mum could believe that until she saw it.  She lives in a small village, and her life experiences are limited in terms of contact with different groups in society.  We still have to carefully explain to Mum how we are explaining things to Maisie, and now Seth, so she has the right words and ideas to use with them.  Think we just have to see it as Mum doing her best within her limited world view, and us doing our best to reshape it!

Doesn't stop any of it from hurting though!! I do think parents/grandparents concerns are reduced once the baby is actually here, and everyone is just getting on with it.  Take care!!


----------



## jo36

Dom - in my experience family members have come to terms with our little family at different rates. My mum and grandma were fantastic from the start, highly encouraged us to go for treatment. My father on the other hand was very quiet about it. He's not a man of many words and generally is very easy going so I wasn't too sure at first how he was taking the pregnancy news. It wasn't until my stepmum told me he hadn't mentioned anything to his side of the family (my parents have been divorced for years and I don't really see the other side of the family since my grandparents passed away - so not alot of contact) until Milly was born, even though he would visit them every week! That really hurt, and still does in a way. I feel my dad was embarrassed about our 'situation' and just didn't really know how to deal with it, so kind of ignored it with other people. With us he was fine, and still is. He is a wonderful granddad to Milly and they adore ech other. But still when he has to introduce us to a friend or collegue, you can actually feel him cringing with embarrassment!! Its almost like he doesn't want to embarrass the other person. Weird. I've never confronted my dad about all this as I know what he is like. He adores all three of us but finds it hard when other people who don't know us are around. I can live with that. Not worth rocking the boat over really. But I can really understand what you are going thruogh. You just want everyone to be happy for you, least of all your parents. Its not a lot to ask for, is it? Hopefully things will improve once your LO is here. How can you help but fall in love!!!

Good luck...XX


----------



## leoaimee

Jo -

I think your dad is a bit like my FIL ... he never knows how to introduce me to people, he cant say 'girlfriend' or 'partner' ..... i wonder what will happen with our LO.  I think he will struggle to say grandaughter ....

gaby's family have struggled far more with her being gay than my family with me.  No one talked about it for years.  Even her sister in law had to ask her husband if gaby was gay and he didnt ever say yes!! 

but gradually they have changed.

aimeex


----------



## lesbo_mum

My mum is ok with me and DP but she went through a phase when we first got together of calling Lou my special friend   she's much better now though and calls her my partner.

DP's family have been mixed about us wanting a baby... MIL says she supports us but worries the child will get bullied.. my response to that was kids get bullied no matter what, all you can do is be there for them and support them the best you can.... FIL hasnt said anything to either of us but MIL said he thinks its a great idea and we will make fab parents.... DP's nan is totally against the idea but she is 78 so im not really surprised... DP's brothers well one is kind of ok with it he says the same as MIL about bullying but DP other brother who is 20 is totally against it and when we have mentioned it to him before he got quite nasty and said that people like us shouldnt have children.. i asked why and he said because gay people make gay children.... to which my response was so your mum and dad there in the closet are they cause Lou is gay so that must mean mum and dad are gay also... he said a child needs a male role model again i said yes they do but they dont need a Father!!!! anyway in the end it got rather heated and we just agreed to disagree but he's said he'll have nothing to do with "my" child!!


----------



## leoaimee

oh dear lesmum - thats horrid cant believe your Bil is soo scared ..... hope he comes round when you have your bubs!  poor DP!

ax


----------



## lesbo_mum

thank aimee im sure he will come around he is still young and lives at home and has never had a relationship so i dont think he really understands... he was exactly the same about our CP until actually the day after the ceremony he went up to DP and said it was a really nice ceremony and nothing like he thought it would be and he had a fab day and theres even pics of me and him dancing in the evening which was nice seen as he normally just grunts at me a hi


----------



## leoaimee

oh dear bless him!

maybe he is jealous that his sister is in a relationship with a woman and he isnt!


----------



## Dominique123456

rosypie said:


> at the time, she also brought up the 'bullying' and 'no father' thing. i just told her what i always tell her. they'll only be bullied by people sharing her view. if people didn't think like that (and by thinking like that then she's contributing to the sum total) then there wouldn't be a problem with us having children and there wouldn't be a problem with us existing full stop.
> 
> it's crap having to deal with this kind of rubbish when you should be enjoying your pregnancy and preparations.


Rosie - thanks I think DW wants to say something along the same lines. Love how you put it and it;s soo true. The only people who have EVER given me negativity are my family, who said they were worried about how I would be treated 



PootleFlump said:


> Hey Dom - sorry you're having to deal with this kind of stuff at the moment. It's horrid to deal with at the best of times, but it feels particularly bad when it affects how you feel about what is such a lovely thing.
> 
> When I was pregnant with our first child my Mum struggled with our daughter having two mums, despite being very supportive of us as a couple. Her worries were all about our daughter being bullied. She even suggested to me that my partner should be called 'Aunty Lorraine' rather than Mummy so that it didn't draw other children's attention to it. I was horrified and found it really upsetting. I know that in her own way she was well intentioned - her perspective/world is a little narrow, and she also likes to avoid things she things that might be difficult - but it was hard to handle and to hear. Had to talk with her about how important it was to be open, and support our child to be honest, confident and secure about their different family, etc, etc ... and how this is what would help them to deal with bullying if it was an issue, and was part of what needs to happen to ensure having two Mums .. or any difference ... stops being something odd. I guess some of what made it hard was that it played into my own worries about how things would be for my child, and you just want things to be wonderful for them.
> 
> Doesn't stop any of it from hurting though!! I do think parents/grandparents concerns are reduced once the baby is actually here, and everyone is just getting on with it. Take care!!


Pootle - at the weekend my mum said "so you'll be called mummy and Liz will be called Liz then" I was like huh? I explained that to the baby we are both mummy and what were called doesn't really matter. She did say " was that a really ignorant thing to say?" and so at least she recognises her limitations and listened when I set her straight. It is painful and frustrating though that people can't seem to break out of conventions.



jo36 said:


> Dom - in my experience family members have come to terms with our little family at different rates. My mum and grandma were fantastic from the start, highly encouraged us to go for treatment. My father on the other hand was very quiet about it. He's not a man of many words and generally is very easy going so I wasn't too sure at first how he was taking the pregnancy news. It wasn't until my stepmum told me he hadn't mentioned anything to his side of the family (my parents have been divorced for years and I don't really see the other side of the family since my grandparents passed away - so not alot of contact) until Milly was born, even though he would visit them every week! That really hurt, and still does in a way. I feel my dad was embarrassed about our 'situation' and just didn't really know how to deal with it, so kind of ignored it with other people. With us he was fine, and still is. He is a wonderful granddad to Milly and they adore ech other. But still when he has to introduce us to a friend or collegue, you can actually feel him cringing with embarrassment!! Its almost like he doesn't want to embarrass the other person. Weird. I've never confronted my dad about all this as I know what he is like. He adores all three of us but finds it hard when other people who don't know us are around. I can live with that. Not worth rocking the boat over really. But I can really understand what you are going thruogh. You just want everyone to be happy for you, least of all your parents. Its not a lot to ask for, is it? Hopefully things will improve once your LO is here. How can you help but fall in love!!!
> 
> Good luck...XX


Jo36 - thanks  My grandad asked me if I would mind not telling anyone from his side of the family about our wedding, so I guess he's worrying about he's going to keep a baby a secret. I just thing it's so tragic that these fully grown adults still care so much about what other people think.



lesbo_mum said:


> My mum is ok with me and DP but she went through a phase when we first got together of calling Lou my special friend  she's much better now though and calls her my partner.
> 
> DP's family have been mixed about us wanting a baby... MIL says she supports us but worries the child will get bullied.. my response to that was kids get bullied no matter what, all you can do is be there for them and support them the best you can.... FIL hasnt said anything to either of us but MIL said he thinks its a great idea and we will make fab parents.... DP's nan is totally against the idea but she is 78 so im not really surprised... DP's brothers well one is kind of ok with it he says the same as MIL about bullying but DP other brother who is 20 is totally against it and when we have mentioned it to him before he got quite nasty and said that people like us shouldnt have children.. i asked why and he said because gay people make gay children.... to which my response was so your mum and dad there in the closet are they cause Lou is gay so that must mean mum and dad are gay also... he said a child needs a male role model again i said yes they do but they dont need a Father!!!! anyway in the end it got rather heated and we just agreed to disagree but he's said he'll have nothing to do with "my" child!!


*****-mum - thanks for sharing that. DP-in-law is probably voicing what my dad thinks but knows he isn't 'allowed' to say. The most stupid and sad part is that, like my dad, if they really thought male role models were important why don't they take the time themselves to become one? Rather than running for the hills and in a way 'punishing' the baby.

Aimee - love the new profile pic - you just look so lovely!!!


----------



## leoaimee

dom - someone asked me last week if gaby would be called aunty .... she is dim so i wasnt really suprised.... but i was telling gabs infront of her dad and i could see she found it v uncomfy ... he is a bit deaf to anything i say (probably cos i dont shout like their family) so i dont think he heard ... but i know that gabs was finding it a bit hard infront of her dad.  it makes me a bit cross if i think about it ...i mean i wonder if they are gonna find it hard to refer to gabs as mummy as they do to me as her partner ....


----------



## Dominique123456

I hope they get over it. It's not that hard to get their heads around! Maybe when they see that she is 50/50 in the relationship it will be obvious that her role is more than just an auntie. Silly sods


----------



## leoaimee

silly sods!


----------



## leoaimee

Dom - 

regarding the book 'and tango makes three'

i was going to get that book for my friend .... 

her daughter who is seven was saying 

'aunty aimee and aunty gaby are ALWAYS together arent they?'  and various other things like that.  and then my friend said 'did you know aunty aimee is pregnant?' and the little girl said 'but how she doesnt have a husband? .... did she have a husband?  and they split up?'  and her mum said 'she prayed for a baby and one came ...'  it suprises me that people find it hard to talk about how babies are made in this day and age ...


----------



## jo36

I've recently ordered that book from Amazon and another two aswell for Milly who enjoys having stories which show a similar set up as her family. We're waiting on them arriving but can't wait for bed time reading and some new material, although I have to say she is hooked on Dr. Seuss at the mo which we bought loads of before she was even born. They're great!

Aimee, your pic is great. You look really well! My friends 8 yr old was asking her about how we had made Milly the other day too. She's knows Amber and I are 'together' as we've always been in a relationship during her lifetime, but it must have suddenly dawned on her how we had 'made' Milly without Milly having a daddy. Thankfully my friend told her about special clinics that help people get pregnant with or without men. That did the trick and she's fine with it all now. Bless.

Until the older generation of family members are confronted with our family set-ups they don't know how they're supposed to deal with it. This is how we start to erradicate homophobia, racism etc. I never imagined my 84 yr old grandma to ever understand why we wanted children, but because it was me, her grandchild, she was prepared to acknowledge our diverse families. She was the one who totally embraced Amber and practically told us to get a move on with TTC as I wasn't on the right side of 30!!! I love her even more for that. And yes, my dad still gets embarrassed about it all sometimes but he's learning through us and through Milly. And gradually he is improving. And the next time he comes across someone in a similar situation to us I'm sure he will be even better at dealing with it. We're very open with all family members and really we've not had many problems. I feel quite lucky now. BUt I'm sure everyones families will learn through you, as we have to teach them good and proper for the sake of our kids.

x


----------



## Dominique123456

You're right Jo - when I calm down I'm sure i'll be able to deal with my dad's ignorance with a bit of diplomacy and help him understand. Right now I don't even want to see him yet alone speak to him! Luckily because DW isn't related to him she has a much cooler head than me at the mo and won't let me make any rash decisions I'll later regret!


----------



## leoaimee

jo - regarding telling amber how she got made did you find it an easy process?

i like how your friend told her daughter.  to me i dont think i will find it hard because i came from a family which was very open about how babies were made and sex in general.  i dont ever remember not knowing.

but one thing i was wondering, i was going to write a short story and ask a friend to illustrate it to help explain how the baby was made.  But i didnt know whether to stick to the facts, all be it in very basic child language or whether to make it a bit more magical ... would that just be confusing?

gabs and i have always had this game where we pretend we are waving a flag and we then tell each other the colour of our imaginary flag ... silly i KNOW!  but since ive been preggas gabs has taken to waving two flags, one for her one for the baby.  i was wondering whether to incoporate that into the story or whether it would just then make the whole clinic for making babies thing confusing as to whether that was imaginary too.

any opinions greatfuly welcome!

oh and the problem for my friend and her daughter is that my friend obviously doesnt want to explain to her daughter we are a couple .... this i find very mysterious as she poportes to be so liberal and open minded.  is it going to blow her mind for her mum to tell her some people love each other and they are two boys or two girls.  and aimee and gaby love each other like me and daddy.  is that such a hard concept??

axxx


----------



## Dominique123456

Aimee - I think that people are afraid that the knowledge 'of deviancy' will make them deviant. Sounds horrible, but I honestly think that some people believe that gay people are the product of being exposed to sex too young, or to 'deviant types' and that if gay people had never heard of 'gayness' then we would never have been gay. It's so stupid. 

On the imaginary story front. I was thinking the same thing and then realised that actually the story of storks bringing just the right baby for every couple actually fits with LGBT families really well and is something that even heterosexual people should be able to relate to. What do you think? 

I think that the story should start out more imaginary and then maybe add more 'clinical detail' later on. Once the child is old enough to start wondering about the details then you can tell them more. But explaining the clinics and petri-dishes to very small children might be a bit alarming? (Although you didn't do the petridish thing lol  )

Lol do we have any child psychologists here??

xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

i think im with Dom on this one i think we'll use the stork for a while then when they get older we'll explain about the "Special clinic that help mummy and mummy make you"


----------



## leoaimee

my imaginaded wording was gonna be something like this:

mummy aimee and mummy gaby loved each other lots and lots and wanted to share their love and make their family bigger.

so they decided to make a baby.

to make a baby you need a seed and an egg.  

mummy aimee and mummy gaby are two girls and so they both have eggs.  

boys have seeds inside them and girls have eggs.

luckily there was a doctor who could help them.

mummy aimee and mummy gaby went to see the doctor.  she was a special doctor who helps people make babies if they need some extra help.

she helps some mummies and daddies.
and sometimes two mummies and sometimes two mummies and a daddy 
or sometimes two daddies.  
there are lots of different people who might need help to make a baby.

the doctor has a collection of seeds and eggs which very kind people have given to help make the babies.  these special people are called donors.

the doctor put the seed inside mummy aimee's tummy to meet mummy aimee's egg.  

mummy aimee and mummy gaby waited to find out what happened next.

they were very very happy when they found out mummy aimee was pregnant.

and they were even more happy on the day she gave birth and they met you!


----------



## Frinn

Aimee,

I personally love that story - I particularly like the bit where you say the doctor has a collection of seeds and eggs which very kind people have given to help make the babies! I get visions of little baskets full of seeds and little bowls full of eggs which nice people keep adding to! I also like the fact that you make clear that sometimes two daddies need help to have a baby too (without going into complicated and, at this stage, unnessaery details of how this works) and that there are lots of different people who might need help to make a baby.

Just lovely, that's what I think! Oh and by the way, just been reading this whole thread, so only just seen the pictures of your nursery - it's so beautiful! I love the fact that the pink is so bright and cheerful - it's made me review my own opinion of pink for a girl - not that keen on pale pink and hadn't considered your lovely bright pink!

Kat xx


----------



## Frinn

To deviate from the subject slightly - I was just wondering if anyone can give me some advice? I got my first BFP on Friday (that was our OTD anyway) and now I don't know what I should be doing and I'm worrying. I spoke to our clinic on Friday and they have told me to keep using the cyclogest pessaries (3 a day because I was spotting last week and they think I should carry on using 3 for the time being) and they booked me in for our 1st antenatal scan on 20th March, when I should be about 7 weeks I think. The nurse said that they should see a heartbeat by then, but if they don't not to dispair, it could be a little too early and they would ask me to come back the following week. 

The way I understand it, is that I wait for this 'viability' scan before I go to my own GP, is that correct? I'm concerned however, that for all I know, the embryo could have stopped developing and I wouldn't find out for another three weeks. All I've done is HPTs so I have no idea what my HcG levels are or anything. I think that everything is developing as it should because I did another HPT yesterday (expensive habit!) and it now says 'pregnant 2-3 weeks' instead of 1-2 like it did last week. Also my boobs literally felt like they were growing whilst I sat at my desk yesterday and even DW agrees that they do seem bigger, plus I've bee feeling quite queasy on and off since I woke up this morning and when I snack on fruit and nuts, the queasiness passes. I'm also CONSTANTLY hungry!

What should I do? Wait for the clinic scan in 3 weeks, or go and see my GP this week?

Thank you you lovely, lovely women xx


----------



## Dominique123456

Definitely Aimee - really nice - I'll probably steal that story actually (hope you don;t mind). You've reminded me that ages ago I came up with a plant analogy of seeds and soil. I then thought we could grow some cress or something to demonstrate, but do you think it puts more value on the seed?

I love all these ideas actually, any more?


----------



## mintyfaglady

Aimee, your story is so sweet - I love it. It made me cry a little bit. Me? Hormonal? Not much! I'm loving your new pic too - baby belly is beautiful.

Frinn, I'm not sure if there is really anything you can do at this stage apart from worry and hang in there. I remeber it being the most awful time and I think I must have peed on 2 or 3 sticks every day, just to check I was still pregnant! Get yourself a load of internet cheapies. Even that didn't stop me worrying because then I just compared line darkness   The fact that the digital is telling you you are now further along is a great sign - wish they'd been around 9 months ago.

We had a scan at our clinic at 7+2 and saw a heartbeat, but they did also warn us it might be a little early, so not to panic if we didn't. It was only AFTER that when I contacted my GP and they wouldn't see me until 12 weeks anyway. 

Other than the cyclogest, I don't really think there's anything anyone can do but wait and try not to go crazy in the mean time. Cling on to those symptoms you're feeling (I didn't have any, which made me panic!) but remember they can change too. By around 10 weeks, the heartbeat can be picked up at home with a cheap doppler, and we used one of those to get us thropugh the worrying until I could feel the baby move at around 19 weeks. 

Good luck hon and just hang in there through this difficult first tri.

Minty
xxx


----------



## leoaimee

hi frinn -

i would just wait it all sounds really positive and there isnt any reason to worry!  

you could do a hcg test two days running to see if the levels doubled ... but wouldnt you have to pay for those with your clinic?

you GP isnt going to do anything excpet book you in with the midwife team.  Its not gonna change anything if that makes sense.  so if you go and see your gp now or in three weeks its probs not gonna make much difference.

youre not doing anything wrong youre doing everything right!  just remember that there is no reason why anything should go wrong!  just because we concieve in an unconventional way doesnt mean our bodies dont know what to do when we are pregnant!  its just gonna do its thing now!  its the beautiful miracle of nature and you can relax and enjoy it the best you can.

i waited till almost 8 weeks for my viability scan.  it was wonderful to see and hear the little heart beat!

one of my cycle buddies had a no heart beat come back the next week and there was one ... so that can happen.  late implanter!

youve got classic preggie symptoms and its ALL good!! 

 

you lucky bananas!  

thanks for the comps on the wording and the pink of the bedroom!  yes bright pink is a winner!    

love ax


----------



## Dominique123456

Hi Frinn,

Wow! I don;t think i;ve congratulated you! So first of all congratulations!!!!! 

Ok then secondly you can go to your GP and they will start the process for putting you in touch with a local midwife who will then be the person you direct all baby-related questions to. 

The first 4-12 weeks are the hardest and it is a nervewracking experience because you're always symptom-checking and (knicker checking) and you feel pregnant one minute but not the next and it can drive you and DP barmy. Just try and remember that nature is taking it;s course and what will be, will be so don't stress. This is a time when you have to try and have a little faith. There is a 'waiting for 1st scan thread' in the 'bun-in-the-oven' section on here. 

A GP can order blood tests which are normally done at 48 hour intervals to check your HSG levels are rising but your GP might not want to do them as these days the HPT tests are extremely reliable (in the old days the GP blood test was the only way to be sure). So I say ask your GP but don't be disappointed if they say no. 

It sounds to me like you are doing everything possible!

xxx
Dom


----------



## leoaimee

dom and minty thanks for the nice things about the story!  please feel free to use any of it if you fancy it!

in other news in aimeeland my sisters best friend delivered her baby last night with her husband before the midwife arrived at home!  POWER to her!!  im well impressed!


----------



## Frinn

Thanks Minty and Aimee, that's really put my mind at rest!! It's such a worrying time isn't it? There's a little part of me that fears that because we were so lucky to get a BFP the first ever time of trying, that it might be taken away from us now, does that make sense? Anyway, I'm pleased to hear that all I can do is sit tight and wait for the scan... and hope the symptoms continue! It's not that I enjoy feeling sea sick, but it is nice to get the symptom nevertheless - helps you believe that something is going on in there!

xx


----------



## Frinn

Thanks Dom, it all helps put my mind at rest and thanks for saying about the 'waiting for 1st scan' page - I'll be going there directly!!!

Aimee - OMG, how scary must that be? Delivering your baby yourself! Was it her first?


----------



## leoaimee

it was their second baby and their second home birth.

she probably wasnt scared ... they knew they were having a home birth and so just called the mwife when they thought they needed her, but turned out they didnt need her!    or maybe they needed her for the clearing up!  

she was the one who got me into the natal hypnotherapy cd's.

i didnt post on waiting for the scan or the first tri board cos i just wasnt worried like everyone else was ... they just made me feel worse not better!!!!

second tri board was fun tho!!


----------



## Frinn

Aimee I know what you mean! I just had a good old read of the '1st scan' one and I now feel petrified! I don't think I can bear the waiting and counting down to the first scan and the 'what might happen'. I think I'm going to just sit back and relax and try and enjoy these early weeks (easier said than done, but I'm going to try!).


----------



## PootleFlump

Gosh, lots of chat on here at the mo ... not sure I can catch up with it all.

Congrats Frinn!!    

About explaining to kids where they come from - just wanted to add that Donor Conception Network have a book about 'How to tell ...'  for Lesbian Couples who have used donors & clinics (you can order through their website).  We have found it quite useful with our daughter - although we have realised she thinks that all babies are created with the help of the doctor, so need to go back to that at some point (without giving her too much info to outrage all the other parents' of kids in her school class!!).  Think some couples have adapted it and created a story with pictures of their own family.  Might be worth a look for some of you.

Some of our friends are about to adopt their second child (their son is in our daughter's class), so this has provided another good opportunity for us to talk about families and ways of having children - and will hopefully be a good lead in to our plans for DP to start the adoption process for both our chldren later this year.


----------



## leoaimee

good point pootleflump - might add something in about people who dont need dr help!

i dont have paypal account so cant buy from them!

ax


----------



## lesbo_mum

afternoon ladies  

My my you have all been busy having a good chat while i've been working   

Aimee i love your story im so steeling it!! Your bump has really grown your pic looks lovely.

Frinn- its got to be a good sign that its moved on from 1-2 wks to 2-3 wks try not to worry hun... easier said then done i know  

One of my friends is due her baby on Friday im sat watching my phone all the time waiting for a call so i know whats she's had so i can go shopping... any excuse to go and buy baby things.  

Em x


----------



## PootleFlump

Aimee - think you can also print off DCN order form for ordering by post, and pay by cheque.  Like your story lots though .... think it is pitched at just the right level for littlies to understand and maybe adds a bit more context than the DCN book.


----------



## jo36

I did Milly her very own story on the computer - we often look at it or add to it. She loves it. It is full of photots of Milly and all other members of her family. It begins with "My name is Millicent, I am 4 yrs old and this is My Story" ..." it then goes onto how she has two mummies who love each other very much and wanted to share that love with a little person. There are photos of me pregnant and even one with me on gas and air whilst in labour! She loves those ones the best!!!    I've explained very delicately about the clinic helping lots of people and how two ladies can't make a baby on their own without help. But also how there are lots of different family set ups. She asks questions quite alot so I have to tell her the truth. She's 4 and a half and is soon to start big school. She knew she was different from the time she was 20 months old! She came toddling in one day and said "Where my daddy?" You could have knocked me down with a feather! I was well shocked, thought she'd be about 2.5 yrs before we needed to think about it. I called Olivia from DC Network who reassured me that girls generally figure it out by about 20 -24 months. She put me in touch with some other gay mums. I ordered the book from them, but to be truthful we didn't feel it was much cop. Just lots of pictures which didn't really relate to Milly, and she showed no interest. It was then that I had the idea of putting something together myself. And it really is beautiful. It always brings tears to my eyes when we look at it together. I highly recommend all you mums-to-be to do something similar, I'm sure the little ones will thank you in the end!! Xx


----------



## leoaimee

yes i read on DC network that girls seem to notice quicker than boys.

ok great im gonna make it part of her baby book with photos etc.

was she four when you made the book?  had you just used the DCN one up to that point?


----------



## jo36

I started the book when she was about 2 but changed the age as we went along. And added more details to it so its more suitable for her current age. She loves editing it!


----------



## leoaimee

cute!

and do you print it off ... or is it just on the pooter?


----------



## pem

Hey lovely ladies,

loads of chat on here, quickie from me, having loads of probs with Edie's eating/sicking, she has to see a paeds now as she is barely gaining weight... i am monumentally stressed about it all, feel like a bad mum and on and on and on..silly moo i know but just feel poopy..

wanted to quickly say that the storys and things described on here are lovely and are something i really hope to do with Edie as she gets older, they are really inspirational..

and Aimee- your bump is beautiful..

Massive congrats Frinn, loads of   for your worrying

I have just had my FSH results, they are 6.6 so very pleased, considering my last lot 2 years ago was 9.7...

also, think i might have sold my house after it only being on the market for 2 days...  can't believe it

hope to post better soon, love to you all,

Emma x


----------



## leoaimee

oh pem - youre a great mummy!  it must be horrid to see her not gain weight.  poor you.

wow!  impressed with the house selling ... in this current climate too!  good for you guys!

thanks for the bump comps!

axxx


----------



## PootleFlump

Hey Pem - you sound like a great Mum!! Think anyone would be stressed by the problems you have described with Edie's eating.  You just want everything to be right for them.  Our baby has had problems feeding because he was 'tongue-tied' and we had to have a small procedure a few weeks ago to have it cut free (no anasthetic!!).  I was beside myself, but they are so resilient with these things and handle them better than we do!!  Great news about your FSH level!

One thing we found useful with the DCN 'Our Story' book was to just have it around with Maisie's other books.  It meant that we could be led into discussion by her interest in it.  When we first read it with her (about age 2) she was completely disinterested, and there we were all prepared to discuss and share, but over the years she has dipped in and out of it and we have been able to develop the level of information with her age (it is a bit basic, but a useful starting point).  I've always aspired to creating our own book, but never quite got to it ( ).

Jo - your story for Milly sounds brilliant.  I bet she loves editing and developing it. 

An entertaining aspect of making our littlies rightly proud of their two mummy families is their propensity to 'out' you any time, any place, anywhere.  Supermarket checkout queues were always a favourite place for Maisie to sing out "I haven't got a Daddy, I've got two Mummies"!

Nicky


----------



## jo36

Aimee - I've printed a couple of copies off, one for parent in laws in Oz and one for her nursery as their project about 6 months ago was families and they were requesting photos. Don't think they quite envisiged a 28 page A4 folder!!! But they were well impressed. but generally we keep it on the pc as we often update and add new piccies.

Pem - I'm sorry you're having such a tough time with little Edie, she looks the picture of health in her piccies. I learnt along time ago that no matter what we do as parents we will at some degree feel guilty. I now know its part of paretnhood. Try not to beat yourself up about it all, I'm sure things will improve. And well done on your fab FSH results!! Thats great news. X


----------



## leoaimee

PootleFlump said:


> An entertaining aspect of making our littlies rightly proud of their two mummy families is their propensity to 'out' you any time, any place, anywhere. Supermarket checkout queues were always a favourite place for Maisie to sing out "I haven't got a Daddy, I've got two Mummies"!


   LOVE it! something to look forward to!



jo36 said:


> Don't think they quite envisiged a 28 page A4 folder!!!


hope you got a gold star!!


----------



## Twinmummy

hey everyone 

how funny is that ! i know what you mean, one of our boys (harrison) outs us all the time - he makes a big thing and makes sure everyones looking then points at us and says, thats mummy and thats mum !!!! 

on lady said oooh you lucky boys having TWO mummies !

jo - i love your book idea !


----------



## rosypie

mmm, i'm sure i posted something this afternoon but it's disappeared now 

it was just to say that jude is 3 and 1/2 and STILL hasn't said anything about being different. He's been at preschool for a year now and has been going 5 mornings since september so it's not as if he hasn't been in any situations where it might come up... anyway, the only conversations we have had with him have been instigated by us in the context of men he knows that are his friends' dads etc...

we have one of those ',my story' books from DCN. I don't really rate it, it's ok but rather clunkily written like a thinly veiled textbook. i'm inspired to write my own now


----------



## rosypie

oh, and also, @pem. i did write a load about food/eating/weight issues being so hard to cope with without feeling so guilty. jude is awful about food sometimes, more so recently. i really try to keep my poker face on, eve is better at it than me, but it really bothers me so occasionally i just proper shout at his, which really upsets him. and me of course. and the reaction i suppose just makes it happen again. and, once the shouting has happened we might as well write the day off... anyway, i suppose it's not really that related to your problem, sorry for the tangent. i hope you get some satisfaction with the doc, hope you get some good, constructive advice that's actually going to help. and you're not a bad mother


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Aimee - I LOVE the story. Can I nick it and adapt slightly for me


----------



## leoaimee

lady lottie nick away!  i thought actually last night that i should put about single ladies too!  

rosypie and pem - it seems to me, from what others have said, the feeding thing is such a crucial emotional part of the mother and child relationship that its really hard to be cold about it.  I dont know but it must feel like such a massive rejection when the baby/toddler doesnt eat .... and be compounded with loads of feelings of guilt etc which are possibly very complex.  its seems that so many mothers and babies have struggles around eating and its v traumatic for the mothers.  i really feel for you all and wonder how me and our LO will fare later on ....   

hugs to everyone this morning!

its v windy today ,blown the rain away, phew ... but boy is it blustery!


----------



## Dominique123456

wow loads of interesting discussions. Pem I echo what everyone has said which is that your doing everything you can and the paediatrician will give you some advice about next steps. So for now as long as she is eating a bit till the appointment don't worry about it (I know easier said than done!). I thought all kids went through stages of not eating?  

Jo36 - wow your book sounds amazzing! Any chance you could take a couple of photos of it and put it on here? I'm feeling all sentimental!

I've started a plastic box where I'm putting all baby-memento stuff (lol including my preg test of course ) and some things from there will probably be stickable/scanable into a book.

I know it's so early but I think I'll probably start our book now as I think it will also help other family get up-to-speed before Joseph starts asking questions. Plus it really feels like a nesting impulse 

Are you happy for me to start a seperate thread with everyone suggestions for stories? I'm worried that I'll lose these within these threads in a few years?

*ooh another baby-arrival present idea * I've had. Is to post some story books to all the men (that I like in my family!) to choose and read one of the book and record themselves on a dictaphone. Then I can make a nice CD compiliation of story books with male voices from the family and friends. The trouble will be getting them to do it but if I can get everyone's wives/girlfriends to make them do it, that would be great!


----------



## leoaimee

dom - that is a cute idea!

i wish some of my male friends and brother were a bit more reliable at keeping in touch for me as much as for our LO.  

we seriously dont have male friends here, well we have one.

axxx


----------



## Dominique123456

aimee you were saying that they frown on male/female freindships don't they? I'd be happy to share our CD with you though if you just wanted an assortment of male voices?

Pem I jusy found this thread - how cute! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=138773.0

In other news I finally decided what I want to be called last night! Mamina (italian for mummy) and DW will be Mummy. I'm so pleased I found somthing I actually like and it shortens to Mina which is nice too. I can start telling people now (why are people quite so obsessed with what we wil label ourselves??)


----------



## leoaimee

thats really lovely Dom!  

mamina!! 

labels are important, they help to give clarification and definition.  although they can be restrictive and limiting ... one of those paradoxes!! 

yes, here its a bit like i imagine the 1950's or 1960's where people feel they have made a great leap forward socially to be able to go out with their female friends and leave their husbands at home.

we have one couple of friends who we are equally good friends with both the husband or the wife.

also i suppose cos everyone is a bit restricted to their stereotyped gender roles, it is a bit that women talk about shopping and men talk about football .... both equally boring for me!

but that is a WHOLE other thread!!


----------



## pem

Girls, thanks for your support, I was in a right state when I posted yesterday. Edie has eaten some breakfast today AND kept it down...double bonus points for me and her!! We are going to the paeds because of her uncontrollable vomiting, i am inclined to think she has a 'mechanical' problem somewhere in her gut system, probably oesaphogeal, hopefully we can get something sorted.... I only worry so much because often what she eats, she throws right back up along with any residual milk/previous meal and becasue she is falling right off her line in her red book and the doctors etc get in a right wiggle about it...  admittedly, she is tiny and quite skinny but incredibly beautiful and really healthy, rosy cheeked with the softest skin and hair.

The feelings of anguish/guilt etc aurrounding the feeding are unbelievable, I get to feeling seriously distraught when she has barely eaten/thrown up, as if it is in some way my fault, DP thinks I still feel guilty over mine/her inability to breast feed, I wanted to bf soooo badly and tried really hard but it wasn't going to happen and i agonised over the decision to formula feed. Even though I now know it was the right decision, it still feels crappy sometimes.

I love Edith so much, I look at her and just want to hold her tiny little body to mine and feel her little heart beating against me, she is so beautiful and funny and bright, she intoxicates me with the feelings that she brings about in me and I just want to nurture her and see her grow and become strong, it is so complex and difficult, I wish I could just not worry, but I can't.....anyway before I become overemotional and begin to bare my soul i shall stop....here's to a succesful lunchtime, we have yummy chicken dinner to day!!

On the names front, I am mumma and DP is mummy, just happened really!

We have a lot of male relatives close by and male freinds/straight couples, Edie likes men...they make her smile a lot...     She also see's our donor occasionally and will grow up knowing that he helped us to make her...haven't fully figured that out yet....we must get working on that  

Emma (has to have a shower in the next 7 minutes before Edie awakens) x


----------



## leoaimee

oh pem that made me    so heartfelt and real.


----------



## Frinn

Pem, that made me cry too - damn these early pregnancy hormones! But seriously, it was so heartfelt and touching and wonderful to hear such honesty, what wonderful mothers you must be xxx


----------



## bagpuss1

Hi Guys,

Just to echo what Rosy said- Edie is 3 and 2 months now and has never said anything about feeling different. In fact quite strangely all her imaginative play centres around a mummy and daddy. She never gives the animals in her books mommy and mama names- it is always mommy and daddy!

I dont really know why- she quite obviously has two moms but is just so chilled out about it all- I just hope it doesnt hit her as more of a shock when she is a bit older.

Any way- sorry no personals,

Rosy- did you get my check for camping I wrote it out of Helens account   so cant see if it has gone out?

Love to everyone,
Kerry and Edie xx


----------



## leoaimee

hay bagpus -  

how are things?

youre going camping!! im sure it will be really fun!

ax


----------



## mintyfaglady

Mable/Edith - any news?

Had a midwife appointment today and she wants to see me again in 2 weeks!! I was kind of hoping to be unpregnant by then! Baby is 4/5ths engaged but that's no guarantee I guess, so working on being patient as I've no twinges or any other signs. Oh, but I just can't wait though. I think my wife is going to BURST with excitement!

Love to all,
Minty
xxx


----------



## sallylouise

Hello Ladies,

I've been really enjoying reading all the posts over the past few days. Isn't life complex!! I think you are all really wonderful mummies who obviously care so very much about your little ones. I'm worried I won't be able to step up to the mark (I sooo want a chance too), you are all so dedicated!

Dom, I really like the idea of a separate thread for stories.

Pem, I hope all goes well with the paediatrician. my friends baby had reflux for the first year and then grew out of it. Could this be a possibility? Your words about your daughter made me cry too.  


Frinn, congratulations to you and your DP.


Must go, have someone viewing the house and need to tidy up. 

xxx


----------



## kelz2009

hi pem have any of the doctors said maybe she has a dairy or wheat intolerance, if this was the case dairy is in so many foods she would bring her food back up and not gain any or little amount of weight, just as i was reading the thread thats what came to my mind, its worth asking if they havent already suggested thats what might be the cause all the best kelz x


----------



## bagpuss1

Hi Pem- sorry- I have not been able to stop thinking about you and little Edie all day!

Actually one of our closest friends have been through what sounds like exactly the same hurrendous problem with Freya- their little girl. 

Freya has really been through the mill too- ng fed at times, silent reflux, constantly on nutriprem milk until god knows when, for a while, Freya more or less survived on chocolate and with dietician input had alot of support for this, constant paediatrician input, inpatient admissions, very vague accusations that my friends were not feeding her correctly (they really were trying their level damn best to get food into her and to get it to stay down long enough! and they are great parents!) 

I have to say that we really did not pay too much attention to what the medics were saying, although as very worried parents I can understand how our friends lives were turned upside down by all of this. 

The bottom line was that Freya was/is developing neurologically within normal limits, she is now a healthy, incredibly intelligent almost three year old and is as petite as they come (actually your Edie looks very similar in looks and build to Freya). Freya now eats a relatively varied diet although not brilliant. She is still on the 0.4 percentile.

My friends have just had their second child- he is a totally different kettle of fish- he does have reflux but it has been caught very early- he eats well and is a big chunky monkey with no real issues) although my friend has been left quite traumatised by the whole affair- she has gained alot of confidence in her parenting skills because she is able to bring up a child who doesnt have eating/sicking problems.

I just thought that I would let you know that there is light at the end of the tunnel and that things can improve- all be it slowly!

I am thinking of you- I truely know what you are going through and the worry it must be causing.

Best wishes,
Kerry and Edie.

PS hi to everyone else, 

AIMEE- I am doing really well for the moment- Edie is really happy and I am beginning to enjoy my life again- we are still co-parenting on much friendlier terms now- all for Edies sake- my poor love- she is such a lovely little girl- I would hate for all of this to ruin her!!!


----------



## Misspie

Hi All, 

Well you have certainly kept me busy today reading up on all the day to day posts and have very much covered a few area's to kep me and my thoughts tickingover for the rest of the day.

It seems to have been a bit quiet on here today, so keen to have a chat with you all. Tat's always the way, when you are around everyone else is busy......lol

xxx


----------



## leoaimee

hay misspie -

ive been attempting to do some work today!!  

how are you doing?

bagpus - glad you are working things out for Eddie!  bless her!  what a cutie pie she is!

sallylouise - hope house selling is going ok!

axx


----------



## Misspie

Hi Aimee, 

yeah I'm good thanks - things in my market at work are very slow. I should be doing general paper work and catchin gup, but still got this niggiling "why hasn't my AF come"....

Went for another progesterone blood test today - 3rd time lucky!

How things with you!!??

Am loving the pictures peeps, it's great to see all your little ones and how cute they are!!! keep them coming! 

L
x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Ladies,

How is everyone today? 

i'm off work until monday so went to DFS today and bought myself a lovely new sofa... wasnt planned  

Misspie- im sure AF will show up soon have u had any pains yet? are u normally regular?

Aimee- hope u, bump and gabs are well!

Em x


----------



## Alison0702

You lot can   

No way I can catch up, I have about 11 pages to read  

PEM Hunny I completely feel for you. I went through similar with Christopher, but not as bad as you describe. Being a little premmie has massive effects on their feeding, even though she was a 34 weeker. Christopher puked all of the time due to reflux - he hated milk and I used to dread feeding times totally. He was on gaviscon until we dropped the day time milk feeds and he seemed to get a bit better although every time he ate food he was still a bit sick. It's only been over the last 6 months where he hasnt been doing it and the relief is unbelievable. After that problem was over, we then had the problem of him not being able to tolerate any lumpy food, he'd just gag and be sick everywhere. I was so stressed. Again, all down to him being extremely premature. He is much btter now and is eating lumps now. I am glad that she i seeing a paed, as they will will hopefully get tests done and if there are any underlying probs they can fix them. Not BF her wont be the issue so dont beat yourself up about that. Your words about how you feel about Edie made me cry, and I know exactly what you mean. The love cant be put into words. You will get her sorted, I am sure of that. Thinking of you    
I love your wedding pics, you both look great    

Misspie I had a look at your photos too and you both look fab too    

Aimee I love your new pic...big bump there  

Will try and read through the posts asap as I hate missing out  

Quick update from me...had my 32 cervix scan on Monday and all looking fine. Get my stitches out at 36 weeks and they reckon it's 70% chance that I will go into labour that day      Will get everything ready just in case, but you never know, I might defy their statistics on that aswell!!  

  to everyone


----------



## leoaimee

hi alison ... is it a really big bump??   paranoia and sensitive hormones kicking in! i think it is quite a big bump actually .. people keep saying ooh not long to go, and im saying yes three months!
hope you defy their stats! good luck with the stiches!

les mum - hoorah for new sofa! are you still LOVING it?

misspie - pesky AF ...! so naughty theyre here when you dont want them and not when you do right?

dom - Jo has posted pix of her baby book story for her DD on the other thread ... just thought id sign post you over there ... in case you missed it. its on the TX thread.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=164594.420

work today was weird ... my boss is in cockoo land! had to deal with a really bodged up situation of redundancies badly handled..... me the pregnant lady witht he crazy cross electricians ....

my pubic bone is hurting ... worried i might get psd thingame ....

and feeling a bit sensitive ...... me and gabs had a bit of a snapping at each other this evening.

watched vicky christina barcelona on dvd ... wouldnt rate it actually ... typical woody allan in some ways, and i do normally like his movies .... but the charachters were so flat i thought, not sure why penelope got the oscar ... although i do like her normally.

anyone else seen it?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

aimee I love the bump photo!!! You look so well.

Alison- I hope you LO stays put until the time has come, wishing you lots of luck.  i can't believe that christopher is 14 months!!

L x


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi everyone,
What a lot to catch up on... I've only been away a week!!! 
Jo, your story for your LO is beautiful & really inspirational. No wonder she loves it!
Aimee, your bump is lovely! Don't be worrying about how you do/ don't look, your body is doing an amazing thing... be proud!
Alison, how you feeling about having your stitch out hun? A 70% chance still means a 30% chance of _not _ going into labour that day, hey!?
Misspie, hope your naughty a/f has shown herself?
Minty, my sister ate a bag of plums & a curry (not at the same time!) to get things moving... it worked & my nephew arrived in 2 hrs from start to finish!
Pem, hope Edie is doing ok & you're feeling a little more relaxed 
Dom, I like Mamina. This might be a silly question... do you have links with Italy or do you just like Mamina?

Well, update from us:
We saw our consultant yesterday re the horrible e/c experience. He was really uncomfortable & flustered. He kept trying to convince us it had made no difference to our treatment... who's he trying to kid? This was our 3rd IVF, we know what we're talking about by now!! 
We also found out at the meeting that there was an alternative sedative he could have used but chose not to, even though I told him twice before he started the procedure that it wasn't working. Obviously now we know there was actually something they could have done, but didn't, makes us even more furious. Eventually he asked us to put our complaint in writing & he'll arrange for us to meet with one of the managers.

Hope everyone is ok & sorry to all those I have missed!

Lottie


----------



## Dominique123456

Lottie good for you!! Don't let these guys give you the run around. I'm so proud of you both standing up for your rights. What happened shouldn'y have happened and they should just apologise and fix it as best they can, no excuses!

re: Mamina, yes my family on my mum's side are all italian so it should be easy for them to follow. TBH I really don't give a stuff what I get called right now. Just want a nice happy baby who can call me bob if he wants, lol


----------



## TwoBumps

We got a call from the clinic today to say they'd like us to meet with one of the Clinical Directors from LWC on Harley Street regarding our complaint about the e/c. I know that quite a few of you guys have used the London branch of LWC & wondered if you know what he/ she is like? It's Dr N a i r who we'll be meeting with.
Any tips, suggestions?
Thanks ladies x


----------



## lesbo_mum

i dont know the answer to your question lottie but just wanted to say


----------



## magsandemma

Hi Lottie

Cant really help but met Dr Nair today at our consult and she seemed very nice and easy to talk to, so am hoping you will get some answers and some compensation its the least they can do since you now know that there was an alternative they could of given you!

Well just quick update had our consult today for starting tx for sibling and all went well apart from my left mobile ovary which keeps hiding behind my uterus which it did all thro previous tx too, going to speak with gp to see if he will do any bloods or fund any drugs but all sorted to start june hopefully providing enough funds, so its all go for weight loss and extra shifts for the next few months!

Hoope everyone ok, sorry no personals, finding it hard to catch up with everyone as dont get on very often anymore!

Speak soon

Maggie
xx


----------



## Misspie

Lottie I hope that they ownup to their responsibility and give you some kind of compensation for their outcome!


At the end of the day you are the customer and you are paying for the services, make sure you get the result you want when you see the doctor. Go in with a strong mind of where you want to be, and where you would be both willing to compromise on....but they should deff offer something. Especially as an inscentive to kep using them!! Otherwise you could takle your business elsewhere.

Hope that didn't sound harsh, wasn't meaqnt to be, just want you to be happy and feel that you have resolved the issues when you come out of the meeting.



L
xx


----------



## leoaimee

maggie - glad you had a good consultation for sibling!  very exciting, hope all goes well with GP.  'mobile ovary' sounds a bit pesky!  

lottie - i think we have seen Dr Nair and she was very nice.  sorry if i misunderstood but your clinic wasnt LWC was it?  why are they sending you there?

happy tuesday one and all.  we had a bank holiday yesterday (common wealth day) so back at work now and trying to sort out redundancies!  wish me luck.

ax


----------



## pem

Hi girls, not being ignorant, have a very temperamental laptop...have to go out now to get DP's 30 balloons, will post proper later when Edie is asleep!

Em x


----------



## TwoBumps

Morning,

Aimee, we are with LWC but at the Darlington branch as we're from up North. We really wish we could have gone to the London branch as their results are _much _ better but its just not practical. It is 1hr 15min drive just to get to Darlington! You may be confused because we started our treatment back in 2007 at MFS in Manchester, but later switched to LWC.

Mags, bet your excited to get your next treatment underway!! My left ovary started hiding on this cycle too but never has done before, I wonder why? I don't think it causes a problem though, it just makes it harder for them to count your follies.

Thanks everyone for your messages of support for our meeting, it's good to know Dr Nair seems nice!

Lottie


----------



## leoaimee

lottie - that makes more sense!  so they are sending you to head office kind of thing?  hope it goes really well.

and i hope you get a free treatment.

Pem - is it dp's bday?


i cant believe work today ... there was a fight in the new shop (my boss is opening a car shop) between my boss and now ex supervisor ... even his wife got stuck in.  i work with complete yobs!  its horrendous!!!!!!!!      not long to go though!


----------



## pem

Hiyah ladies,

thanks so much for all your supportive messages, it is great to know so many people care..Edie has been quite a bit better these past few days, I have taken her off tomatoes, apple juice, cows milk and lessened the cheese in her diet and I have seen some improvement, thankfully. She has lost weight though and i am gutted but hopefully she will slowly and surely put it back on. But much less sick and much more eating has made me a very happy mummy indeed!

Aimee- it is DP's 30th on friday..having a big parteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee   She is my toygirl!

Bagpuss - thanks for the words of wisdom about your freinds daughter, it is reassuring to know that there are other little teenys out there, Edie is really petite, people always say to me, she is like a little dolly etc etc etc. she is also still on the Nutriprem, I am hoping they will let her stay on it for a while longer as she has very little milk so what she does have needs to be as nutritious as possible..So glad that you are happier and parenting Edie si getting easier wth you and yout ex-DP, it must be incredibly hard and I am sure you will not ruin her, you are a great mum  

Alison - Yeh, yeh to your cervix!!! (if that is appropiate to say   )  I bet you are well excited now and i hope you do prove them wrong and waddle into 42 weeks!!! Thanks for your reassurances and insights about Christophers feeding, it is tough but we are getting there. I have only just stopped dreading milk-feeding times and it is a real shame because for most mums milk feeding is a lovely close time.... it might be tough this parenting lark but it is so so worth it, they are amazing little beings aren't they??

LottieMaz- loads of     for your meeting with the clinic and i hope you get the result you want...

Mags - good luck with the treatment, we are due to start May so we may well be preggers together..hopefully    

Love to everyone, must dash off, have 1 hour till wakey time and have to make WW no point curry and clean this tip of a house up, DP on 12 hour shift today in a nursing home and will be   when she gets in....student nurse blues!

Emma x


----------



## bagpuss1

Pem- thank you for your lovely comments you have made me  . 

Kerry


----------



## mintyfaglady

Em was just asking me over on the Who's Who thread (which she's kindly taken over for me for a bit) how things are going, so I thought I should give you a quick update.

I woke to a small amount of blood this morning. Long time since I've seen THAT! It was old blood, so I'm guessing either my cervix is irritated by something (probably that damned perineal massage) or Things Are Starting To Happen!!!!

We're beyond excited at the fact we're finally going to meet our kid sometime soon, but trying not to get too frantic, because it could another week or two.

Either way, it won't be long now, for us and for a few others here - lots of lovely baby announcements coming up!

Love to all and sorry for not posting more regularly. Will def post more news when it happens though.

Minty
xxx


----------



## MandMtb

You girls do chat LOL, I can usually only get to check the boards in the evening...and I have so much to catch up on by then!...but it's good to hear how you are all doing.

Thanks for the update Minty, its very exciting to read. Good luck to you and all the other ladies due soon, 

Love S, x x x
aka mandmtb


----------



## ritzi

hi all

sorry not been posting things have been crazy here with dizzy and scoop  

lottiemaz - just to say we made an official complaint to the same doctor you are seeing regarding our treatment and while she was very nice and apologetic for the mistake that was made nothing came of it really. we had 3 embryos frozen and she offered us a FET for free - however we then learned that actually as we were on our only NHS IVF cycle we should have had it for free anyways    
i do hope you get somewhere   we let the docs get away with their mistake as Dr N was so lovely we struggled to complain lots  

ritz


----------



## lesbo_mum

Minty- how exciting im so excited for you!!!


----------



## Misspie

So exicitng - look forward to hearing the birth announcements...

Good luck 
xxxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi,

Lottie- Dr Nair is lovely, she has done both EC & ET for me but on different cycles! She let us off of paying for some of our scans when I failed to down reg once, but I was crying at the consult! Lay on the tears girl and stick to your guns!! Tell them you intend to complain to **** to make them sweat & don't let them fob you off, how ever nice they are, you are only £££££ to them!

Aimee- Nice bump hun!   

Minty- Oooo, how exciting!!  Can wait to hear your news! 

Frin- Congrats on your  !!

 to everyone else!!

Tracy (CLP), DW, Dylan & Thomas xxxx


----------



## candygirl

Hi all,

We had our first scan on Monday - and there's one good heartbeat - we're both delighted.  Due date 23rd October...

Lottie - good luck with Dr Nair.

Alison - well done on getting to 32 weeks (and hopefully 40+) this time - that's brilliant!

Hi to everyone else

Candy x


----------



## TwoBumps

Morning!
That's wonderful news Candy, no wonder you're delighted!  
Ritzi & CLP - thanks for the top tips re our complaint. We're glad everyone's said Dr Nair's nice though, it's reduced our anxiety to know that.
Aimee - luckily we dont have to travel all the way to London to see Dr Nair as she's at our regular clinic all next week to cover for our consultant who will be on holiday. Just a coincidence but we're glad of it! I don't know how they'd have dealt with it otherwise?
Pem - that's great news about Edie's feeding! It sounds like the changes you've made have made a difference already, I bet you're so pleased! Have a great party on Friday  
And finally Minty....... wooooo! Sounds like it's getting exciting!!!!!! Can't wait to hear your news!    

Lottie x


----------



## rosypie

how exciting minty - really looking forward to hearing your birth news!
. 
good luck for your meeting lottie, I hope you get some resolution. you should also tell them you'll complain to the GMC because if that batch of drugs had already failed on someone before they should never have been using them on you. or, at least they should have assumed they might not work on you and have some backup in place for your collection.

brilliant news candy - getting that first scan out the way, hopefully you can relax just a little now (i know how het up i am between bfp and 1st scan) and start enjoying your pg. not long to go now until that 12 weeks milestone 

Alison, you must be beyond delighted to have got this far. good luck with the birth, whenever that is. looking forward to your story


----------



## leoaimee

morning all - 

feeling REALLY TIRED and tearfull and emotional ... dring gabs potty.
work is horrendous ... gonna have a sicky tomorrow to recover a bit.

candy girl - fabaroooney news on the scan.  i was sooo relieved to see the heart beat and 'los patitos' as the spanish dr said (little legs!)

rosypie - keep meaning to say lovely new pic!

lottie - great stuff dr nair is coming up north to see you.  go with the tears, and stick to your guns, i think you should get a free or at least reduced cycle!  the stress you have been through is really significant.

cutie - beautiful pic of you and the boys!  gorgeous.

ritzi - lovely to see you here!  keep us up to speed on your boys too!

minty - great that things look like they might be moving ... did you get the CD's in the end?  sorry i couldnt be more help!  

i had a question to ask you and ive forgotten it.  grrr!  something about third trimestering i think ....

hi to misspie, les mum, frinn, bagpus, pem, alison, dom, twinmummy, pipgirl, jji, terri, emnjo, ladylottie, dyktastic!

really lovely to see this board so busy!


----------



## PootleFlump

Hi Aimee - not surprised you're feeling tired and emotional, from your recent posts work sounds terrible for you at the moment.  Would be bad without the pregnancy hormones!!  Hope you manage to chill and recover with a day off.

(It's good practice for the Gabs by the way .... New Mummy hormones do a great line in tired and emotional!!)


----------



## leoaimee

pootleflump - cant believe i missed you in my list of HIs!

gosh i can imagine!  we will really be testing each other;s patience im sure ....

how are your mummy hormones?


----------



## PootleFlump

New Mummy hormones have just about settled down, but I'm now on the 'big sulk' about returning to work.  Have about 7 weeks to go!


----------



## leoaimee

oh thats a real drag!  what do you do?

how old will ds be in 7 weeks?


----------



## PootleFlump

I'm a psychologist ... I work in residential childcare.  But some of the work is consultancy which takes me miles away for long days and some overnights    Will be trying to put that off for a few months after I'm back so can still breastfeed morning and evenings.

DS will be 24 weeks - just 6 months.  We're currently trying to transition to bottle feeding.  I'm up and down like yo-yo with it.  Pleased when he takes a bottle 'cos it will be easier for him when we leave him with the childminder, and so sad because breastfeeding is reducing!!

Hey-ho!  Will you go back to work once LO is here, or do you or Gaby plan to stay at home?


----------



## leoaimee

we are hoping i can stay at home for min 6 months we hope longer.
i will recieve (fingers crossed) 18 weeks of mat pay from the government at £80 a week, but we have saved up a little bit of money too.  so we will have to see how that goes.
ideally if i went back to work at 6 months it would be part time.
my boss thinks im coming back to this company to work, but at this rate there might not be a company!

Your job sounds interesting but pretty intense ... and going away must be hard.  my sister has to travel for work, she just went to the far east for 2 weeks leaving her son 16 months and it was really hard for her to go.  i think her dh almost had a break down, although my mum baby sat for him a couple of nights to give him a break.

i can really imagine how hard it must be to reduce the breast feeding.



all these little milestones are a triumph and a loss at the same time.


----------



## PootleFlump

You are so right about the milestones being triumphs and losses!!

Gosh, mat pay doesn't sound so good out there.  I didn't qualify for Stat Mat Pay, but am getting Mat Allowance which I can have for up to 9 months (£117 ish per week).  

Going back part time does make it easier .... both Lorraine & I reduced to four days after dd arrived and it tips the work/life balance in the right direction.  I'll return on 3 days for a couple of months, and then increase again to four.

Have a good day ... hope work is ok!


----------



## pem

Hiyah ladies,

How is everyone, Edie gone down for a nap so I thought i'd pop on and say hi!

Candy - Massive congrats on that lovely heartbeat... 

Aimee - Hope you are feeling better, mummy hormones are a nightmare but work sounds terrible for you at the moment, have a 

Pootleflump - massive  on having to return to work, it must be incredibly hard for you and your job does sound pretty intense, hope it all works well for you and DP. I have just given up my PhD to stay at home with Edie and hopefully another one on the way soon, I agonised over that decision but it wasn't a financial one so a lot easier..my DP has just started student nursing after having a really good job so we are not as well off as we used to be, less clothes and meals out!

Minty - looking forward to your news.... 

Took this piccy of Edie after a particularly messy eating of biscotti...










and this was her yesterday....my little girl all grown up!










oooh, i do love her so much,

lots of  to everybody, of to iron a HUGE pile of clothes..

Emma x


----------



## leoaimee

pem - thanks for the hugs!  eddie is GORGEOUS!  what a cutie pie!

minty - ive remembered my question ... perinium massage??  is that supposed to help?


----------



## PootleFlump

Hey Pem - thanks for the hugs!  The decisions about home and work are a nightmare aren't they!

Your photos are beautiful ... how cute is Edie?!!!  

Bye for now, Nicky x


----------



## bagpuss1

Pem- OMG- Edie is absolutely gorgeous! she is just gorgeous! What more can I say but biscottis are lovely- the messier the better I say!

Kerry and Edie


----------



## cazinge

Pem - how cute is she?!?   about the cervix!

Aimee, my DW is with Gabs, she nearly passed out when I suggested looking at my cervix & keeps saying "when you're in labour, I won't have to see it ALL will I?"  

Found out this week I have to re-apply for my job (as does everyone) because we have new bosses & they want to change everyone's T&Cs plus make sure we all have contracts/job descriptions as it's all a bit ad hoc atm! I don't really know how I feel about it because I don't plan to stay in this job forever and am actively seeking something better paid but am still worried as p****d off that I have to apply for my own job   grrr...

Love to all

Caz xxxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

PEM- Edie is a stunner hun i want one just like that


----------



## mintyfaglady

Aww Emma, I want to give Edie a big squeeze - she's SUCH a cutie!

Aimee - perineal massage is supposed to help you not tear during birth, and to prepare you in some small way for the sensation of the head crowning so that you're not so scared and don't hold back.

My midwife recommended it to us and suggested this leaflet as a guide http://www.guysandstthomas.nhs.uk/resources/patientinfo/womens/perinealmassage.pdf though you can find lots about it on the internet.

Be warned though, it's really not much fun.

Caz, how annoying about your job. Hope they don't change your T&Cs for the worse.

I hardly slept at all last night as I was having what I think were intermittent contractions. They feel like bad period pains. They petered off by morning though and although I've had more today they've not been coming with any regularity, so I guess it's just a warm up. Annoying though, cos I'm shattered but I can't get to sleep.

/links


----------



## cazinge

Minty - ooh how exciting, sounds like things will happening soon!!!  
Hope you manage to get some sleep before baby arrives so you're not too tired 

Think my T&Cs will change for the worse but too be honest I'm not interested in working there anymore but do like all the people I work with so will be sad to leave them  

Love Caz xxx


----------



## MandMtb

Pem, your daughter is adorable, thanks for sharing the pics with us!

Minty, make sure you get lots of rest whilst you can...it's exciting to hear some 'rumblings' starting! Thanks for the info on massage, had read about this somewhere before and was mentioning to my DP last night that it might be helpful for her to do this on me....her face was a picture LOL!

Caz, I'm sorry to hear the news about your job hun. 

Candy, BIG congrates on the heartbeat, that must have been both amazing and reassuring for you.

Aimee, I hope work gets better for you and if you pull that sickie you manage to have a pamper and rest day for yourself.

Hi to everyone else *waves*. 

Love S x x x


----------



## magsandemma

Oh minty

How exciting what you describe is what I had for 2 days before Lou arrived, so hoping things are starting for you, get as much rest as poss both of you, hopefully you will meet your little bundle soon!!!

Good luck, looking forward to hearing your news!!!

Maggie


----------



## jo36

Haven't been online for a while, probs with the internet at home. What a lot of catching up to do!! So much news.

Minty - good luck with the impending labour and safe arrival of LO. How very exciting! CAn't wait to hear the good news...

Pem - a beauty you have! What an absolute corker!!

Candy - great news about the scan, always so reassuring to see that little heartbeat! Makes it so real.

Big hello's to every one else, I've still got loads to read...


----------



## Frinn

Morning everyone!

Cor, what a lot to catch up on!! So much happening on this board, it's fab!

Minty - good luck with everything, I do hope you manage to get some rest before LO arrives!

Pem - Edie is so beautiful, I love the 'grown up' photo of her - such beautiful eyes!

Candy - great news about the scan, I'm so pleased for you - we have our seven week scan a week tomorrow and I'm so nervous. I do hope we see a heartbeat  

Aimee - I hope you got your sick day, your work sounds awful at the best of times without having to deal with being pregnant too - no wonder you feel tired and emotional by the evening  

LottieMaz - I really hope your meeting goes well with Dr Nair - it's even more shocking now that you find out they could have used a different sedative but chose not to!  

Hi to everyone else as well, hope you're all well xxx


----------



## Dominique123456

OOh  Frinn - hope your scan went well and you got to see a little heartbeat


----------



## MandMtb

Morning Ladies,

Just to update I went to collect my referral letter from the GP yesterday, however it had not been completed    but the GP was there and said she would do it in the afternoon and said it straight to the clinic on our behalf. 

I am excited that the ball will start rolling now, but am anxious about the GP sending the letter, yes I am a control freak LOL. I am sure she will send it, but what if she doesnt and we are waiting weeks! How long generally do the clinics take to acknowledge your refferal and give you an appt date?

Hope you are all okay and have a good weekend.

Love S x x


----------



## Twinmummy

Hey S ,

im just like you ! wnat to do it myself to be sure its done ha ha !! our doc was a bit of a pain and sat on the welfare of child form for a couple of weeks and had to chase him up once or twice but we had already contacted the clinc direct so got an appoint pretty much straight away.

what clin are you using ?

its so exciting isnt it ! X


----------



## MandMtb

Twinmummy, we are using Manchester Fertility Service. Yes I think may give it a week (at the least) and call the clinic direct to see if they have received the referral.

S x x


----------



## cazinge

Hey how's everyone doing, good weekend? 

Minty - any news?!?! 

We're good although DW's work gets more stressful by the day, she is now basically running the business (& holding a staff meeting as we speak) & her job (& pay!) is actually a department manager - she's doing 50+ hours pretty much every week but if we do get pg she will be giving up work to stay at home & look after our LO after my mat leave so there is light at the end of the tunnel!!! 
I'm off to the hospital in a min because I managed to slice my thumb open at work yesterday & although my boss told me to go get it stitched I decided as it was a sunday it wasn't worth going to our local (cottage) hosp as they would send me to A&E (32miles away!!) But now having looked at it today & being told by my MIL I'm going to get it stitched/glued!  

Love to all, Caz xxxx


----------



## leoaimee

oh caz - thats horrid about your thumb poor you.

and poor dp for her mega work load.

news from me ....

im 30 weeks!  woohoo milestone!

and i have sunburn!!  was mega sunny on sunday and we went for a walk on the beach, were out for about two hours and now im burned ...   

but nice that its sunny!  spring has sprung!


----------



## cazinge

30 weeks, wow!! Not long now    Sorry to hear about the sunburn  

It's v sunny here too - YAY!!! If is same tomorrow am dragging DW out of work & going to the beach when its sunny I really do feel like we live in the most beautiful place in th world  

Thumb update: once the nurse cut away all the dead skin (sorry tmi  ) she decided to put 2nd skin stuff on it & a dressing till it dries, I have to take dressing off 2moz & then hopefully will just heal on its own, v nice hole in the top of my thumb tho  


Love to all, Caz xxx


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi everyone!
Yay for the sunny weather, it always makes everything seem a little nicer!

Just thought I'd update you all on the meeting we had today regarding my awful egg collection. It was so draining... we just went round & round in circles for 2hrs with Dr Nair trying to wriggle her way out of what happened (athough we agree she was very nice & it wasn't actually her fault, she was just the unfortunate one who got to deal with it!). She tried to fob us off with allsorts but we just kept returning her to the fact that both myself & the lady before me suffered in the same way & as a result they have since not used that particular batch on any more patients... which would indicate a faulty batch of the sedative!
She absolutely would not agree responsibility for it falls with the clinic, but as a goodwill measure offered to perform ICSI for free on our next cycle. HUH?!? We don't _have _ ICSI!!! (Well, we did 1st cycle but only because the sperm didn't thaw too well). So we declined that & told her we'd lost faith in the sedative & were now anxious about future egg collections. We were then offered the opportunity to go to the London clinic for our next e/c under general anaesthetic, with our travel & hotel accomodation expenses to be covered by the clinic. This was a more generous offer, but will still cost us another 4-5k for the treatment. So we declined that also. Therefore, the matter is being referred to the management board for a decision to be made on whether they'll compensate us with a free cycle. That means yet _another _ meeting! And if we still don't get the outcome we feel we deserve, then we'll be going to the HFEA & GMC about the issue. So that was about it, in a nutshell!

How's everyone doing? Sorry to read about your thumb cazinge 

Anyone noticed how quiet Minty has been...? I hope there is lovely news on it's way 

Lottie x


----------



## leoaimee

lottie - im sooo impressed!  good for you for sticking to your guns!  well done.  i really hope you get the result you deserve.

im mega tired today ... dont know why.  hope i perk up a bit later.  got mw appointment later so am gonna get some advice on heart burn ... had horrendous heart burn on sunday night.  and also see if they can give me the form for the hospital tour which i have lost.

one of my best friends is coming out on thursday and i am soo chuffed.  cant wait to see her.
she is picking up my labour kit from neal;s yard for me.  i blew £50 on homeopathic remedies and oils etc for the labout!  

on the work front as of monday im going p time!  hoorah.  cant wait.

big love to you all, especially you minty ....  

axxx


----------



## magsandemma

Lottie -  Sorry to hear you didnt get the result you wanted but well done to sticking to your guns, free ICSI well thats only 500 with ds anyhow, not only but dont think it was a very good offer, they should compensate you for whole cycle I think!!  Hopefully the boiard will come back with a different decision!  

Aimee  -  Cant believe you are 30wks already, wow, not long to go now, how lovely, bless you on the sunburn front tho, I hate getting sunburn but so easily happens, lol


Minty  -  Am hoping that you girlies will have some news for us soon as you been quiet, hoping that means you have met or are very close to meeting your little one!!!


Well must go again only quicky as Lou is trashing the lounge!!

Maggie
xx


----------



## Misspie

Hi Ladies.....

Been busy at work and not had chance to post much recently, but loads to catch up on!

Edie looks soooo cute, she has the biggest brightest eyes ever and a very innocent grin on her face! 

It certainly make syou think about how you are going to work out the work/life/caring part at home. All our family live over an hour away so will have to sort that out for ourselves. Unfortunately I won't be able to give up work, as can't afford to, but hopeing I can come to some sort of arrnagements with employer! DW is hoping she can do the same and that we can cross paths as much as possible, with little time in nursery, though deff 1 day at least but from as late as possible!

Any news on Minty

Lottie, fingers crossed that the board come back with some better answers and compensation. Will be thinking of you. DW certainly thinks you should be offered a more.....

Aimee, when are you hoping to stop work and go on maternity leave? Are you counting down the days yet? lol

me personally, am back to the doctors tomorrow for reults on last hormone (LH/FSH?testosterone etc etcblood tests. have had nod that they are all normall from another doctor, but the way I'm going am hoping to get in another progesterone this month and try to see if I ovulated in March!
The fertility monitor moved upto high on Sunday, but it does say to expect this being first time using it.....am trying to stay positive! 
We really want to be able to try for our first attempt in April, but failing that May!!! And it would be so much easier to do a natural DI for a couple of times! 

Love and hugs to all 
Lorna
xxx


----------



## leoaimee

hay maggie!

hope the house is in tact!  

lorna - i cant wait to go p.time but hope it might mean i stay working a bit closer to the 40 week mark if i feel up to it.  i dont want to be feeling lonely at home on my own in the house.  although my BF comes out for a week when i am 39 weeks so i will probs finish work between 35 and 38 weeks depending on how i feel.

its so exciting youre nearly ready for tx!  great news!
good luck with the fertility montior this month.  and for the blood test results.

ax


----------



## Misspie

Now changing the subject slightly.......................its a weird question, but did/do any of you sufer a sharp shooting pain every now and again between cycles right at the bottom of your spin/bottom area...?

Like some ones stick a needle in you , and then it goes and it comes back again?

L
xx

I told you it was weird! But I'm trying to evaluate all the different pains and aches etc!


----------



## leoaimee

what do you mean by 'between cycles'?


----------



## lesbo_mum

morning ladies!!

Minty- come on girl dont keep us in suspense we are all dying to know  

Aimee- 30wks well done you must be looking swell now hun. I'd love to go part time im sick of leaving home at 7am and getting home at 7.30pm  

Lottie- sorry you didnt get the result you so very much deserved but well dont for sticking to your guns dont take no rubbish from them! 

Maggie- hope Lou is ok and not destroyed the house to much bless her.

Nothing much is happening with me im still chomping at the bit to get moving on tx but i know i have to hold off until we are back from New york although at least 4 times so far this week i have considered cancelling new york so we can start tx now.. but i stop myself as i know going to new york will be a one off thing as at nearly £4000 for one week we wont be doing it again for a long long time and i have really wanted to and dreamed of going for years so i just need to be patient and sit tight!


----------



## nismat

*Lottie*, well done to you and your DP on staying strong through the 2 hr meeting at LWC. You're absolutely right to hold out for more, and I really think that the HFEA/GMC ought to know about it anyway. In particular, the fact that they were aware that there might be a problem with the sedative given the experience of the woman before you makes everything so much worse (and also surely makes them more culpable with regards to your treatment). I'm sure that it will all take some time to be resolved, so I hope that it doesn't take over your lives in the mean time  If you do eventually get the free cycle that you deserve, I hope that they will also offer you some counselling prior to/during the IVF to deal with the anger/worries that are bound to come up again.


----------



## lesbo_mum

I've just relised we have 3 ladies due any day Mable, Minty & Pipgirl.... 

how exciting hopefully we'll hear something soon!!


----------



## leoaimee

that is EXCITING!       for them all


----------



## MandMtb

It's exciting awaiting the arrivals... thinking of you all.

Aimee, glad you get to go pt at work, and pampered yourself with the homopathetic remedies!

Lottie, well done for the strength you showed at the clinic, I hope they compensate you with what would be appropriate for YOU, not them.

Lorna, in respect of your weird question...I occassionally get those kind of pains you are describing. I didnt know anyone else did LOL, my wife thinks I'm strange! I haven't really made any link however when they occur in respect of my cycle....as for work my wife and I also plan to hopefully have flexible arrangements so our when we have a baby they will only have to be in nursery one day a week hopefully.

Em, I can understand you wanting to cancel the holiday, I would be exactly the same. But just think afterwards you will hopefully have both your dreams come true, having been to New York and becoming pregnant!

Nothing much new with me, just waiting for the clinic to acknowledge our referral and be sent an appt. I am going to call them Fri just to check they have received it!

S x x x

Not much


----------



## lesbo_mum

came close to cancelling it again today lol

Went to see my friend and her new baby in hospital today she had him on monday but they have to stay in as they have strepp B.... he is so cute... after we left the hospital i got a bit tearful which is when i said to cancel new york but i've  calmed down again now lol


----------



## Misspie

Em - You will love NY, don't cancel as you may not get the opportunity afterwards. LOL This is something family keeps saying to us, do as much as you can as when you have children things will change.....................I'm hoping they won't and we can still afford to have the best of both!!  (dreaming)

Went back to doctors yesterday and sat down with her regarding my blood results. My FSH is a bit low and LH a bit high, aparently a slight concern of mild PCOS (GREAT)  
Though on a positive note, she is now going to refer us straight to the Oxford John Radcliffe Fertlitiy Unit to get more advice now on the next step, just incase there is no point in going to Denmark and we look at options with them.
I have to stay positive, as we only really started our journey properly beg Feb, with our phone call to Denmark, and today we are already being referred to the fertility unit. 

I hope we don't have to wait tooo long for that appointment....how long have you ladies waited for one if ref by GP 

Any news on those lovely ladies that are due shortly? Don't want to have missed a thread!

Glad it's not only me that has weird pains like that.....thanks MandMtb, makes me feel normal again LMAO

L
xx

L
xx


----------



## leoaimee

misspie - dont worry i have mild PCO and i concieved really quite easily, in fact i dont think they even bothered to tell me in the first consultation because it wasnt that big a deal.  a sonographer mentioned it just before my third IUI and wondered why i wasnt on metaformin, which did put the wind up me at the time.  i then saw the consultant and she said it wasnt very significant, and i did get preg that month.

are your periods within the normal range?  mine were between 26 and 32 days which is normal although not regular as clock work.

les mum    for you!


----------



## Misspie

Aimee, my periods over the last 6months have been nearly 31-33 days. Except last month when it went to 41 days - think that was due to the concern and wathing it lots!

I've always thought I was irregular as could go by a month or so without ever having an AF, though at 30 days i suppose that could seem like it was irregular if not dating it....so i'm a bit confused.

Thanks for the positive nudge. GP mentioned metaforim yesterday but didn't want to do anything until I saw the consultant, as she said there are things out there that contradict that it is suppose to help...

I'm hoping if that is the case, I can go back to my GP and ask her to fund my medicine.....but I have to wait! 

As said before am a bit impatient with things! lol

Hows you and work Is it getting any better?

L
x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

metformin is great for egg quality, go for it! It made a huge difference for me!!! I didn't start it until I had the IVF, and have always wondered how things would have been if I started earlier! It is great for weight loss too   I lost 25lbs in 3 months!! 

CLP


----------



## leoaimee

wow thats amazing!  i think sngalepat had that reaction from it too didnt she?

how you doing cutie?


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Boys have decided sleeping at night was being to kind to Mummy! Have gone from 7hrs at night to 3hrs and waking at separate times!  Mummies now look like this   and I feel like a cow in a milking shed!! Our health visitor thinks its due to them having a growth spurt, as they have each put on a whoping 11oz this week!    

Thomas got oral thrushfrom the antibiotics he had in hossie, so I got in on my nipples     and of course poor Dylan got it! The thrush medicine goes right through them, and makes them vomit more after feeds too, so have used 3 changes of clothes each, 10 muslins, 4 moses basket and half a packet of nappies this morning!!! And DW said I brought to many sheets, vest and baby grows!    

But despite no sleep and smelling like poo & puke I wouldn't change it for the world!!    

CLP


----------



## leoaimee

oooh cutie - 

lovely to hear your joys!!  can you take acidopholus for the anti b's?  would they then go into your little one's system to help with the thrush ....i remember my sis getting thrush on the nipples.  

great stuff they are gaining weight.

its kind of weird how you know about the sleepless nights, but in away you cant really believe it till it happens can you?


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Aimee- What a great idea! No idea if it passes through the breast milk or not but if not it might do me some good! Do you get it from health food stores?

Failing that I might smear on some natural yogurt between feeds!

I think Dylan knows mummy is having a bad day, I think he smiled at me!!!    

How you feeling? Strangely I miss my bump  

CLP


----------



## leoaimee

you would have thought whatever you have will end up in the milk so i guess its worth giving it a go.  and def the yogburt on the nips ... can you use canesten on the nips?

bless dylan!

i know im gonna miss my bump.  its such a nice feeling being preg.

axxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

I have nystatin cream from the doctor & the boys have the oral suspension, just gonna have to   it clears up properly this time, last week GP said I didn't need treatment   just the babies and Thomas' mouth cleared up and then me and Dylan got it! I felt like saying "I told you so" but it wouldn't achieve anything! Stupid doctor, it doesn't take a meical degree to work out where it was gonna spread too!   So now we are all being treated!   Hooray!

CLP


----------



## leoaimee

yes that makes complete sense ... dont know what your DR was thinking/1


----------



## TerriWW

hi update from rubbish hospital internet.i have pre eclampsia.am 32 +3 weeks n they planning to get me to 34 wk then induce. this takes ages to type so off now. hi to all


----------



## lesbo_mum

Terri sorry about the pre- eclampsia!! another baby on the way its all go on this board!


----------



## MandMtb

A quick update..I phoned the clinic, and they have received my referral horray! I was told we should receive an letter with appt date by end of next week. Will be waiting on the post every morning!

S x x x


----------



## magsandemma

Terri  so sorry to hear about the pre-eclampsia, not good hun but you are in the best place, hope that the time passes quickly and that it improves a little for you, not long til you meet your little one now, take it easy!!

MandMtb thats fab news not long to go

Cant remember if I posted yesturday dont think I did, went to see gp to see if could have any bloods or drugs funded, couldnt help me with drugs, but I have my bllod card to get done in the next few weeks, so fingers crossed we will be ready to go in June, getting alittle excited now!!

Hi to everyone else

Maggie
x


----------



## nismat

Good to hear that things are moving forward for you *MandMtb * and *Maggie*

*Terri*, really sorry to hear about the pre-eclampsia, you must be feeling really wretched. Will be thinking of you and hoping that all goes relatively smoothly and that 34weeks comes around as soon as it can.

*CLP * - hope that the nystatin helps clear up the thrush for both you and the boys; that's quite a trial  I got deep vein thrush (no visible symptoms, just horrendous pain and burning feelings for about an hour after a feed), so I can fully empathise with how difficult it must be feeding at the moment.


----------



## Dominique123456

Terri - bless you for logging on and telling us  Two of my friends have had pre-eclampsia and both had perfectly healthy babies but felt pretty rough towards the end. You're probably really worried but I;m sure they are monitoring you both very closely. I just hope you don't get too bored! Best wishes xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

TeriWW- Really hope that you are and baby are doing ok and things settle down, thinking of you all.
L x


----------



## MandMtb

Terri, thinking of you  

Maggie, good news and I hope everything goes smoothly for you to start treatment in June *fingers crossed*  

Unfortuntaley my happy news yesterday of hopefully getting an appt letter next week has been overshadowed by the fact that we may have to delay TTC  

We moved into our house a few months before our CP last year, with the understanding we wanted to rent 'long term'. We recieved a letter this morning from the landlord stating the house has been on the market (without our knowledge) and that they will be setting up some viewings. At the end they also said they would consider an offer from us. This has totally thrown us, we spent most of our savings on our CP and the rest is for TTC fund, but we cant include a deposit too! We have discussed the sensible option would be to buy a house and delay TTC, but I have cried buckets whenever we have discussed this. I am so upset. The other option would be to find a new rental (after buying all the furniture for THIS house argh, at least we have furniture no though LOL) but with the risk of being in the same situation in the future.... I dont know what to do!

S x x


----------



## nismat

Oh, how upsetting and unsettling *MandMtb*. That must feel like it's really thrown a spanner in the works! 
Being able to look at it objectively as an outsider, and having put all kinds of things on hold whilst TTC myself, I would say don't let it change your plans. Firstly, if you had no plans (or savings) to buy a house before today's news, then don't let yourselves get led down the path of "should we make ourselves more secure before we have a baby". It's far too easy to do that and get side-tracked, whilst all the time getting more and more desperate for a baby and resenting the fact that you can't TTC for one reason or another. 
Also, just because your landlord has put the house on the market doesn't mean that they will get a buyer any time soon, especially in the current climate. There may not be any viewings! So the upheaval of finding a new place and moving all your (newly acquired) furniture might not be an issue that you actually have to deal with any time soon. And if you did, it's just something that you'll have to deal with as and when it happens, even if that's while you're pregnant, but you'll manage because you have to. It will be inconvenient and stressful, but it's not insurmountable. 
So for now, I'd say to try and put it to the back of your mind, and instead stick to feeling excited waiting for your consultation appointment, and stick to the diet/exercise for weight loss so that you can be in peak condition for TTC


----------



## magsandemma

Hi MandMT

We are still in the rental market and this situation has happened to us twice in the past where we have wanted to be in long term let and then the landlords have decided to sell up, which at the time just seems so stressful, however dont they have to give you a few months notice, so you could start looking around for another property if you needed to move?  When we moved from our old flat \i was actually 4mths pregnant and the move went really well as we had friends and family who helped lots.  Like nismat says with the market the way it is then the house may not even sell, but I wouldnt rush into buying it if it wasnt something you had ever thought about before just because they have decided to sell, also dont know what jobs you are in or if you would qualify for the govt homebuy scheme for keyworkers as that is a good option now if you really wanted to buy.  We are in the situation at the minute that we have looked at buying a property but we are also looking to have a sibling for our daughter, but as we dont have deposit for house we are trying for the homebuy scheme and hoping that our landlord wont need to sell anytime soon!!  Anyhow hope I havent waffled on too much, hope you get it sorted and dont stress too much about having to move, your furniture will be fine in another house Im sure, but I know that it is a stressful time, so thinking of you.

Maggie
xx


----------



## Frinn

Hello everyone,

So much has happened on this board in the few days since I last logged on, so I can't give lots of personals I'm afraid- too much has happened! Just the one:

MandMtb - that's a horrible situation to be in and I really feel for you. We're in the rental market and spent a long time before TTC wondering whether we felt secure enough to start a family when we don't own our own home, but in the end we decided that there are bonuses in not owning your own home... not paying for the boiler if it breaks down, not having to worry about fluctuating mortgage rates, not wondering whether the gutters have been cleaned out in the last ten years, etc! I agree with magsandemma and nismat in that if you haven't been planning to buy at this time, then don't let the situation force you into it- continue on your TTC journey and have faith that things will work out, because I'm sure they will. There's always rental properties out there and you'll be okay.

Our own little bit of news - we had our 8 week scan on Friday and we have a little baby in the right place and with a lovely strong little heartbeat! It's so amazing seeing it for the fisrt time, isn't it? It's still very early, so the baby didn't even really look like a baby yet, but the flashing heartbeat was just incredible. My DW can't stop talking about it! I think it's all made it much more real for her and it's so lovely seeing her face light up with excitement when we talk about the little heartbeat! Wow, we're having a baby!

Hope everyone else is well, and CONGRATULATIONS Minty!!! Such a beautiful little boy!

Frinn xxx


----------



## leoaimee

frinn- 

im soo happy for you!

congrats on that first scan.  (it was amazing for us too!  as im sure it is for everyone!   )

how is your mum?

did you get pix to show her?

terri - cant believe that about the preeclampsia!!  gosh.  hope you both are ok.

    

mandm2b - sorry to hear about the house thing, everyone has given you really good advice so i wont repeat them.

how are you feelign about it now?  does it seem more managable?

no real pregnancy news ....
had a great weekend though, ate alot!!  had my friend over from england, and it was just fab.  we went to see revultionary road at the pictures, had to hide my eyes at the end so speck didnt get upset!!  great movie, but a trifle harrowing!

dom - how are you??  i miss you now we arent on the same trimeseter thread!

twinmummy - how are your boys and your bump?

alison - long time no hear ... hope you are well.

love and hugs to everyone!


----------



## MandMtb

*Nismat, Maggie and Frinn*, THANK YOU so much for your posts, you dont know how much they have helped us. We have had such a hard weekend, trying to work out what to do. It was made even worse when my brother told me him and his gf are going to start TTC in Nov (its not that I'm not happy for him, selfishly I was just very jelous, especially with the thought of our plans being on hold). We do want to own a home, but had planned to do this in about 2 years time. However with the threat of being given notice we did go down the path of should we buy a house to be 'secure' before we had a baby. As most of you know as well, we havent told anyone of our plans to TTC yet, so whilst are family and friends were sympathetic of our situation they did not fully grasp my stress of it changing all our plans. We started to look into mortgages etc, however we soon realised we cannot get the % mortgage we would require and we are not willing to get a further loan to pay the deposit. We did look into the homebuy scheme Maggie as we are both classed as 'key workers' but we dont qualify as we dont live in London or the South of England - thanks for the info though. So today we have decided we are going to continue to rent, and stick with our plans TTC, afterall Mary and Joseph didnt have a home! Making this decision has made me so happy, and your messages helped us feel it was the right thing to do, so thanks again. We contacted our letting agency today and they have a house, can you believe 2 doors down the road from us available, that we are going to view Wednesday, and they are going to ask the landlords if they would give us a 12 month contract, as we know they have also had the house up for sale, so need more than a 6 month contract or will be in the same position. They have also said if the viewer for our house (who is coming Sat) does not put an offer in to buy, our landlord has said she will consider keeping us on a 12 month contract. So fingers crossed that we will be able to rent our own or the one 2 doors down for at least 12 more months. DW is worried though that if our plans go ahead we may have to move again when I am heavily pregnant or soon after baby born, but as most of you have said we will just hav to cope with whatever comes are way. Sorry this has turned into such a long and waffling post, bet you wished you'd never asked how it was *Aimee*? LOL But thank you for your thoughts.

*Frinn,* I'm so hapy for you and DW - seeing the scan must have been amazing and made it feel so much more real.

*Minty* I hope parenthood is going well, I saw the pic of your little boy and he is beautiful. His birth sounded very traumatic for you all, but as you said the end result is what matters!

I hope everyone else is well?

Love S x x x


----------



## leoaimee

well im very pleased to hear your news mandm2b!!  think its all very positive!


----------



## MandMtb

Thanks Aimee, I am trying to stay positive! S x


----------



## Misspie

Hey Girls,

Sorry I haven't been on for a while, work has been busy so not really had chance to pop on throughout the day and we had guests the weekend, wit their little ones so thats certainly kept us busy!

*CLP* - Thanks for tips on the Met, 25llbs in 3 months that would be great -lol, I certainly need to loose a couple of stone and that would be perfect where do I sign up?? 
Hope the thrush has cleared up with both you and the boys that can't be pleasant for any of you!!

*Terri* - Sorry to hear about the pre-eclampsia, I had no idea what it was so googled it and was shocked to read about the complictaions. I hope all is well with you and the baby, look after yourself... 

*MandMtb* - Congrats on the referral letter being receivied, fingers crossed you don't have to wait to long for the post man. I'm already like that at the moment, and I don't know if the GP's even sent the letter! LOL We are also awaiting quotes on the boiler to be replaced and still nothing on the mat....
Sorry to hear about the upheveal in the house situation but sounds like you certainly know what your plans are, and remember things happen for a reason and sounds like it may all work out well, without having to give up the baby journey!!!

*Mags* - Not long now and before you know it, June will be upon us all....and more babies due!!

*Minty* - CONGRATULATIONS hun xxxx Beautiful Baby boy xxxx

*Frinn* - Glad the scan went well, I bet that was really exciting and sounds like your wife is over excited by it all too, I know we certainly would if we were in that situation!!!

Hope everypne else is well, sorry if I haven't mentioned your name, but there are lots of personals!! lol

News here, hmmmmmm still awaiting the referral not sure how long it takes, but am tracking my periods carefully, so much that today on my 18th day of my new cycle, my AF decided to start again in full swing!!!! WEIRD or what Though I have noticed that, the last 6mths my AF fell around new moons and when my deicdid to go to 41 days, I missed a new moon and hit the full moon. But today is 2 days before then new moon, so I'm just wondering if my bodies trying to get back into a normal cycle again!! I don't know whether to start my fertility monitor again.....arrrrghhhhh

Love to all

Lorna
xxxxx


----------



## MandMtb

Hi Lorna, hope your referral letter has been sent and you get an appt letter soon   . I have been hoping everyday the postman will fetch ours, but I think the situation with the house has helped me not get to anxious, as part of me wants to know whether we have to move or not before our appt.

We went to see the house 2 doors up from us for rent, but I refuse to live there, it was horrible! Not even a lick of paint, if we were allowed to redecorate would do it! Soooo, we are holding out to see if the potential buyer puts in an offer on this house after viewing on Sat. If he doesnt we going to try negotiate a long term contract with landlord, which is preffered option! *fingers crossed*.

S x x x


----------



## leoaimee

fingers crossed for the house lorna!


----------



## Misspie

Wow these boards are quiet lately, what have you all been up to of late

MandMtb, sorry that the house wasn't very nice.....lets hope this viewing on saturday doesn't put an offer in! What are your thoughts on that? And any sign of that referral letter?

Our post has been soooo quiet. How long does it normal take to get a quote back on a boiler!!! lol

L
xx


----------



## leoaimee

yes its funny how it goes in phases isnt it?

things all good with me!  got paid today all up to date.  started p time hours which seems to have made me more busy!!

have been making mega lists for all the things i need and need to do before our LO arrives.  feels like heaps!

its a beautiful day here today ... must be 25 degrees!  lush!!!

so come on everyone!!  what you been up to


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone  

Hope you all are well! We've finally got the internet up and running now in our lovely new house, and are loving being back in Hertfordshire. Our baby making plans have changed slightly, we are now going to be starting treatment after the summer, as we want to have one last holiday together before we become a family of 3 or 4(1) (well 5 if you count the doggies!) We will then hope to start our treatment in September  Sad to push it back, but it's only by a little bit and am so looking forward to going on holiday  We have also changed our minds about going with the LWC and are now most likely going to be using Bourne Hall instead, we are going to their open day on the 18th April to have a look around and chat to them. We have read a lot of bad reviews of the LWC and found them to be rude and unhelpful.. Just a little update xxx


----------



## leoaimee

good to hear from you pink tink!

lovely to hear the house is all gorgeous and youre happy to be back in hertfordshire.  enjoy the holiday!  and let us know how you get on with Bournehall.

love ax


----------



## MandMtb

Glad to hear things are well with you A*imee*, I can see how going PT will make you busier planning for the arrival of LO, but make sure you get lots of time to rest to 

*Pinktink*, good to hear how you and family are doing and that your happy in your home. Where are you planning on going on holiday before TTC?

*Lorna*, and all who are interested yesterday we got told the viewer for the house dropped out and the landlord has now agreed to give us a 12 month further contract YAY! So after all the stress and anxiety, the whole situation has actually been beneficial to give us at least 12 months security...we plan to save, save, save as well as paying for TTC to try and build up a deposit to buy a property in a years time. Again, at least this has given us the kick up the 'you know where' to save better!

Then today we got even better news....the postman arrived! We got our appt letter  
We are sooooooo excited. We have been given a counselling appt on 14/04/09 followed by blood and hormone tests on the same date. Then an appt with Dr Lieberman on 20/04/09 to discuss test results and treatment options, and have a trans vaginal scan??!!! - what is this for? Is it inserted directly or do they use a speculum (the instrument I fear LOL)? Sooooooooooooooooo we are off to have a meal tonight to celebrate and then I am on a strict diet to try and get BMI down to 30 before consultation 
We are surprised at how soon the appts are but the sooner the better is good for us now we are back on track and focused on TTC!!!!

Hope everyone else is well, sorry about my ramble, but can you tell I'm excited? he he

Love S x x x x


----------



## leoaimee

great news mandm2b

the transvaginal scan doesnt need a speculum ... its a bit like a dildo!!  and they can scan your uterus and ovaries etc to check all is well.  

so might you be starting tx in may or june then ... amazing how fab!

really sooooo pleased about the house!

good luck saving and dieting!

axxxx


----------



## jo36

Great news *mandm2b* - you must be so excited about your upcoming treament! Don't go worrying about the transvaginal scan. They do need to apply some pressure when doing it but its not at all painful just uncomfy, but you do get to see your ovaries and such. Quite interesting! And what a relief about the house. Reassuring news for you both.

Enjoy your part-time hours *aimee*, but you will definitely find you are busier now. I've worked PT for 3 years now and I've never been busier!! My days are so structured. Sometimes, just sometimes mind you (!!), I wish I could work fulltime and go to work and not think of anything else again until I return home! Life would be a lot simpler but not half as much fun as with being with LO!

My news...after not ovulating ( or rather not it not being detected by OPK) last month I have decided to wait until we get back from our holiday in Oz before TTC again. We've got 3 weekends left until our wedding and my head is so wrapped up with that I can barely think of anything else at the mo. I'm having a panic on about getting everything organised, even for our low-key garden party!! Then the following weekend we fly out. So we're looking at June now as we're away all of May. Its a real bummer as I really wanted to have at least one go before going away but it just isn't going to work out that way. So I'm going to enjoy the wedding, drink copious amounts of wine completely guilt-free!!! Followed by a wonderful holiday...

On a good note I started taking Agnus Castus in tincture form to help with my hormones (lower my FSH) about 3 weeks ago. It also regulates your cycle, and for the first time in 8-9 months I had a 28 day cycle this month! I was amazed, never knew it would work quite so fast. My cycle used to be 28 days long then over the past year its been decreasing in length to an average of 25 days. So anyone who is worried about their cycle try taking this and I'm sure you will see some marvellous results. Just hope its working on my FSH too!

xx


----------



## leoaimee

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh   

just realing from another gibraltarian calling me fatso!!!!!!!!

i just dont seem to be able to get over feeling insulted by it.  i know its clearly cultural and they arent intending to insult me but thats how i feel.

the incident occured via the medium of ******** this time, and i wrote a message back on the offenders wall telling her that i knew she didnt mean to insult me but none the less thats how i feel. i then added on some other inane chat about going to her friend;s health shop to buy my natural induction remedies as i dont want to have a hospital induction and her reply was 'whether you are induced by the hospital or not you will  have a rough time but you will have your miracle baby at the end' ..... well that ISNT TRUE!!!!!!!  its a fact that inductions are MORE PAINFUL and lead to MORE interventions which make labour harder!  i obviously dont know how the birth of the baby is going to turn out but she is clearly ill informed.

rant rant rant!

jo - dont blame you for changing your plans.  there must be LOADS to organise with the wedding and the holiday and you will hopefully feel wonderful when you get back and ready to start tx.  no point over loading yourself.

love ax


----------



## jo36

I'm not at all surprised that you are wild with rage at those comments!   I would have been furious too. However do you cope with such narrow-mindedness? I couldn't bear it! And I don't blame you for trying to avoid a hospital induction, I did too! I was booked in for a 'stretch and sweep' 5 days after my due date but chose hot curries, bumpy car rides and long walks around the neighbourhood first. It did the trick! And LO arrived 3 days before the forementioned procedure. I was determined not to be induced chemically. Good for you for thinking about it already...x


----------



## leoaimee

thanks Jo!  

it is a bit of a broken record for me here, i havent really found any friends that dont send me wild with frustration and annoyance since we moved here.  i find im increasingly cut off from being close to people here as i havent yet found a person who i really click with.  some of it is cultural differences, some of it is levels of emotional inteligence, some of it is closed mindedness and not being exposed to the same kind of expeiences.  (lots of racism that is just part of the norm here forexample).

glad your DD came before the sweep.  its the syntocin that really puts the wind up me!!  i will go right up to 42 week window if i need to with our LO.  she is gonna come when she is good and ready!

hope i manage to be as patient by 41 weeks!  it surely is a good  lesson though, we are so rarely in control of anything in life, you got to just try and do your best to go with it.  and i imagine being a parent im going to need buckets of patience.

im feeling a lot better now as i listened to my birth preperation hypnosis cd which always relaxes me amazingly well!


----------



## jo36

What a shame you haven't found your 'sole mate' in Gibralta yet, apart from obviousy Gaby! I remember when Amber, my DP, moved over from Australia to be with me, it took her years to find that special mate. Even now she doesn't have a close female friend, they're all male who she works with. But nevertheless, at least now she has her 'own mates' - as she puts it! Hopefully once you have your DD you'll have lots more opportunity to meet others. Babies are like magnets to get people talking! And hopefully you'll find someone who you have someone in common with.

I'm having a right old time with it this week as Milly has come down with chickenpox   and is miserable as sin! She's covered and won't even look at herself in the mirror - usually her favourite past-time!!  Thought she wasn't going to get it that bad but this morning she woke with about another 100 new spots! Her head is covered. Had to send my mum out to get her some antihistamine medicine and she's scratching herself silly. Hope the spots have all gone before our Big Day!  

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Aimee  some people are just so insensitive and don't think 

L x


----------



## leoaimee

thanks JJ1  

oooh poor milly!   lots of hugs for her and for you   

bless her she wont look in the mirror.

glad your dp has got her 'own mates'!  i didnt realise she is from oz .... will you be seeing her folks when youre there on hols?  

i have met a nice dutch girl in pregnant yoga ... we are kind of on the verge of being friends.  and youre right about babies being chat magnets, i even find that doing the aqua natal class everyone is so much more chatty than if it was a regular exercise class.  cos youve got pregnancy to talk about!


----------



## cazinge

Oh poor Milly, hope she gets well soon 

*Aimee*, I feel for you when I moved back to Wales to live with my DW (after living here as a child but being in the Midlands for the majority of my teenage years) it took me ages to feel like I really fitted & be happy here (now I don't want to leave ) I still only have 2 friends I would call "mine" (although 1 of them is my bessie mate  ) but that feels ok now. 
It's true that babies are magnets - you will find friends once LO arrives & possibly with people you already knew but didn't have anything in common with until you both had babies. You are not fat, you don't look fat in your bump pic, you look *pregnant* there is a big difference sometimes people just don't think before they ******** 

Have had a tough week this week, DW's work is getting busier as Easter approaches so she is having to work even more  I've had a throat infection & now have got a cold (which is unusual 4 me as I'm normally quite healthy) so have been feeling really down  - god I need a holiday!!!

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## leoaimee

sorry youre poorly caz.  

she hasnt seen me the woman .... its what they say to ALL pregnant women!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MandMtb

*Cazinge* Hope you feel better soon, I am always prone to throat infections and they do make you feel miserable, sending you get well vibes 

*Jo*, I hope poor Milly gets better soon.
*
Aimee * I am glad you feel a bit better, they were really insensitive comments . I am sorry to hear you feel isolated but hopefully, as others have found, you may find more friends through your pregnancy and when baby comes along. Me and my DW moved to Greater Manchester from Birmingham over a year and a half ago, and were surprised that, like you, we struggled to find people we connected with and especially to find are 'own' friendships. We are getting there slowly, so I am sure they will with you. How long have you and DW lived there?

S x x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Guys

I've not posted on here for a while been reading lots though so thought i'd stopm by for a chat!

*Aimee* you so dont look fat and i cant believe she was that insensitive... your pregnancy bump looks gorgeous! Yummy mummy 

*Jo* Poor milly hope she gets well soon.

*Caz* get well soon hun i've been poorly this week also but feeling better now had a tummy bug then a cold! gave it to DP also 

Hi everyone else sorry to those i've missed!

Nothing much happening with me still patiently waiting to be able to start ttc. Im also still waiting on my new sofa it seems to be taking ages!! I have not been up to much today spent all day waiting the L word season 6 

Em x


----------



## jo36

Thanks for all your kind well wishes for Milly. She's in bed now covered in calomine lotion and dosed up to the hilt with Piriton! Hope tomorrow is a happier day for her, and us too! At least Amber is home tomorrow so I can get some respite! Milly is not at all stoic, I've never known a child to make such a fuss. And I know lots of kids as I've been nannying for 18 years!!! Bless her though, she looks soooo ill and pale 

*Aimee* - yes we will be staying with Ambers mum when we go to Oz. She kindly paid for us all to go over, I think she got fed up waiting for us to be able to afford to all go over. She comes over every 12-18 months so it is definitely our turn to go over. Haven't been since 2003! Poor Amber - she misses her family so much, even after 9 years of being here. And you sooo don't look fat, just gorgeously pregnant. A picture of health! I too met someone whilst doing pregnancy yoga and we're still quite close, ours girls are in the same ballet class now. Its nice.

*Caz* - sorry you've been poorly, hope you're all over the bugs now.

*Em* - we too had tummy bugs last weekend, what a weekend that was!!! There's so much going around at the mo.

x


----------



## cazinge

I'm ok really just being a bit of a baby but hoping my cough subsides enough for me to sleep tonight as have to work tomorrow  

Its interesting that everyone on here (+ just about everyone I know!) seems to have been ill recently, cuz when I went to the dr.'s he said he's been researching the effects of lack of sunshine (as in last summer's appaling weather) has on the immune system and he's found that the body sort of "stores" vit d, etc from sunlight over winter from the previous summer (if u live somewhere like the UK) so the he belives the reason that there are so many bugs, etc going round now is because everyone's stores of sunshine/vit d/whatever else u get from sunshine are running out as we didn't have enough sun last summer to make a store long enough to cover us until this summer.  

Sorry if that was boring but I found it quite interesting when he was telling me - not sure the person after me was too pleased as I had been in with him for 20mins!!!  

Caz xxxx


----------



## leoaimee

hi all ....

just wanted to reitterate that in gibraltar they call *ALL* pregnant women fat. thats why its cultural nothing todo with what i actually look like, but i just cant get used to their way of talking.

caz - very interesting about the sunshine!

hope you feel better soon chick.

JO - bless milly ... what star sign is she?

i feel for amber, i feel my family is far and they are only a 2 1/2 hour flight away. really glad youre all gonna go back to see her mum. where abouts in oz does her mum live?

les mum - i thought you got your sofa? confoooosed! i love the L word! is season six the last one? we just finished watching it on line.

mandm2b - we have lived here for 3 1/2 years. what prompted your move?


----------



## jo36

Hi Aimee...hope you've had a good weekend, bet the sun has been shining in Gibralta today. It has been here in Wiltshire, just still abit chilly! Milly has been so much better today in herself. Back to being a happy chappy, mostly! And what a relief! She's a Libran, and what I can see quite a typical one too. Very indecisive, very artistic, but with a kind and sensitive nature. A little too sensitive sometimes, actually all the time! We're all so excited about going to Oz but kinda dreading the long flight! Ambers mum, who is also a Libran (they get on like a house on fire!!! Both mad!) lives in Brisbane, Queensland. It is gorgeous there and it is where Amber and I met whilst I was over there travelling - so many great memories for us!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Aimee i've ordered the sofa but they said would take 5 weeks that was about 3-4 weeks ago so hoping wont be long now... Yep season 6 is the last one at the moment im about half way through now. I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Dominique123456

aimeee - empty your inbox it's all full!!


----------



## MandMtb

*Aimee,* we moved to Greater Manchester from Birmingham because we both wanted to move to the North to be closer to family (mine are in Derbyshire and DW in Durham), and we were both looking for a change of job at the time so thought it was a good time for the move! We had both moved lots of times previously (separately) so underestimated the changes, and took for granted that we would find friends, so found it very difficult when we realised this wasn't going to happen so easily. We are still only just beginning to get there with forming 'real' friendships here, and I still dont have a 'close' friend nearby (obviously apart from my DW  )

*Em,* I know how fustrating it is to wait for a sofa, I dont get why it takes so long!!! We waited 6 weeks for ours, but its so good when it arrives!!!!

*Caz, * I found your post v. interesting as I know I certainly feel better when the sun comes out!
I hope everyone else is well.


----------



## leoaimee

mandm2b - do you think somehow moving with a partner made it harder to meet friends than with your previous moves when you had been single ...?

just curious.

Jo - just remembered you and milly where in my dream last night ... dont remember the details!  i dreamt about another FF book friend too.  how funny! 

love to all axxx


----------



## MandMtb

Aimee, yes I certainly think moving with my DW, then DP, made it harder to meet friends. Also, we both started new jobs for the same council, and ended up working in the same building! So we started work around the same time, so everyone seems to see us as a 'package', e.g. when going for a works night out they say, 'does C want to come?' and I'm like why are others partners coming? and they say 'no but it's different'...I still cant work out if its because they see her about in the building or because were gay! 

which obviously is lovely as we are married, but I think that makes it harder to form 'real' friendships. The friends we have started to form are still mainly joint friends. We have tried doing our own hobbies, in an attempt to find individual friends, and have are own space. But for me I realised there is no point trying to force friendships, as that is not real friendship, so I am hoping friendships will develop over time and making sure I try and see my non-local friends (scattered across the UK) as much as possible so I dont feel too isolated! I am making myself sound a right loner LOL honestly I'm not!! he he.

No worries about being curious...will pretty much answer anything  

S x x


----------



## leoaimee

oooh that drove me nuts when we moved here ... that me and gabs would be asked as a couple to go on 'girls nights out' when no one else took their husbands .... 

its just weird.  

for me in england im my friends were men and women, straight and gay single or in relationships it didnt matter we were just friends, the whole concept of going out with just female friends is just really weird to me ... i mean even when we went clubbing to lesbian nights some of our male friends (gay and straight) came too.

i really really miss being friends with men here ... i have two friends who are men.  

for people here the concept of a 'girls night out' is really radical ... like a launch into freedom from their husbands ... i dont think many of them like their husbands much.  

right peeps, wanted to get some advice regarding non tummy mummies and the third tri ... gabs has had a really down week or so (partially PMT) but wondering if on some level its motherhood dawning over the horizon.  i guess for me the physical changes happening to my body kind really focus the experience so was wondering how other non tummy mummies felt or how their dps/dws experienced their partners in this last furlong towards baby being born.

any advice gratefully received!

love aimeex


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hello is there anyone out there!!!  This board is deserted this week.... 

look at that tumble weed go past


----------



## leoaimee

i know les mum ... when im waiting for some pearls of wisdom from my **** sisters on how my dp might be feeling as we move towards impending motherhood!!   

after a very horrid weekend, and a threatened resignation of her job on friday, dp seems to be a bit more back to her normal self.  bless her.  love her so much.

but good news of the day is that we can put both our surnames on the babys birth certificate .... HOORAY!  we are v pleased about that.


----------



## sallylouise

hello, it does seem quiet! I've been reading rather than posting these last few weeks as work has been hectic and I felt like I didn't have anything interesting to say!

Aimee- I don't have any pearls of wisdom, sorry! I know my sisters husband was itching to meet their baby and was getting impatient having to wait! Thanks too for the natal hypnotherapy links. I've bought the IVF companion one.

I went for an appointment with the clinic today and we start down regging on the 23rd of this month which is scary and exciting at the same time!

Maybe everyone is enjoying the sunshine rather than posting.


----------



## mintyfaglady

I'm still reading too, but it's trickier to post when i can only type one handed whilst hanging on to the baby! Aimee, i know my dp was very worried about seeing me in pain and about not being any use during labour. In reality she was an absolute star and kept me calm and comfortable throughout, fetching whatever i asked for and just being there cheering me on.

Since baby has been with us, we've been finding our way into our own roles. I think she found it hard at first not to be able to feed him (i'm breastfeeding), but she's the one that absolutely holds everything together and looks after our new family. I love her to bits and it's wonderful seeing her with her son.

How come you both get to be on the birth certificate? Is this a new thing in Gibraltar? My dp is most upset that we have to go through the whole adoption rigmarole. Nice that we won't have to if we have more babes though, now it's changing here in the UK.

Minty
xxx


----------



## pem

Hello ladies,

Sorry to be AWOL but my little girl has been most unwell, she had a gatsro bug a few weeks ago and lost 2 1/2 lbs in weight, she was absolutely emaciated as she had no weight to lose in the first place,she was so poorly she could barely move and was only keeping down water for a long time. She has been to see the consultant and dietician for her other issues though now and has been given meds and special milk/powder to put in her food to improve things, she has since put 2 lb back on and is improving hugely, still sicking but much less and life is getting easier for both of us. They diagnosed her as failure to thrive which devastated me as it such a horrid terminology and implies that I am not doing enough for her, but when rational i know it is not my fault but the fact that she has such bad reflux...she has really started to come on now though, she is crawling brilliantly, is up on her feet, going round the furniture and walking with mummy holding her, it is wonderful!

Sallylouise - ooooooohh, can we be cycle buddies, I am due to start down regging around the 15th, waiting for AF at the moment, I am scare and excited and have no idea about any of it really! will know more after my app on monday!

Minty - how is life as a new mummy

Aimee - My DP was concerned about the birth and in the end had a terrible experience as I was in hospital for two weeks from 32 wks on and had her by Section at 34 wks, she went into special care and was ventilated and my poor DP had to go home on her own that night and she was terrified that she was going to lose one of us, I had lost my Dad two weeks previous to the birth and was a bit of a state really but she was amazing, coped with it all fantastically, looked after us both and has bonded with Edie like she gave birth to her, they absolutely adore eachother. I think  she was apprehensive about it all before all the madness happened but i always tried my best to make her part of the pregnancy, she would lie a lot with her head on my naked belly and feel Edie kicking her in the cheek  but it is hard as women have certain feelings and I think eventually my DP would like to be a tummy mummy...we'll see !! Hope dp feels better soon!

Love to all, I have waffled terribly!!

emma x


----------



## pem

pregnant ladies...bump pics please, I is broody!!!!


----------



## MandMtb

Sallylouise and Pem, excuse my ignorance but what is 'down regging'?   

Pem, I am pleased to hear your little one is now getting better bless her. 

Minty, your DW sounds a star! I am sure she feels that you are also a wonderful mummy to your son. It must be difficult adjusting to all the new roles, but am glad your getting there.

Aimee, Great news about the birth certificate, you must be well pleased! 

No news here really, just waiting...I did want some advise about prenatal care. What are those of you TTC or what did those of you who have children do to prepare yourself for treatment e.g. diet, therapies, vitamins etc. Any advise about how to get my mind and body in the best possible place.

S x x


----------



## leoaimee

doh ... im sorry i confused you all ... gabs doesnt go on the b certificate but we can use her surname for the surname of the baby ... we are going to double barrel them and we didnt know that we could before.

Pem - i cant believe poor little edie ... how terrible for you.  im glad to hear she is doing much better.

i hadnt realised you had such a tough time around edies birth ...     very sad.  but really pleased that your dp looked after you both so well.

minty - so lovely to hear your news as a mummy ... and lovely to hear about how lovely to see dp with ds!!!  lots of lovelies there!

i want to write more but dp is trying to get me off the pooter.

sallylouise and pem good luck with tx.

mandmtb - down redging is when they give you drugs to slow down your cycle before they start stimming you to produce more eggs with ivf.

with prenatal care i went for acupuncture and hypnosis cds enjoyed both loads!

axxxx


----------



## sallylouise

Thanx for all the good wishes Ladies.

Emma- I would love to be your cycle buddy! DP is also down regging as we are using her eggs. Mine are no good, I'm too old, ha ha! I think we're both a bit apprehensive about all the treatment. I think I understand it and then someone asks me something and i can't answer them. 

Sorry to hear about Edie. It must be very stressful for all of you. Glad she is on the mend now. 

Sally. xx


----------



## mintyfaglady

Emma, sorry to hear Edioe's been so unwell, but so pleased she's on the mend and that you're getting the help you need to help her gain weight. I know what you mean about that phrase "failure to thrive" sounding awful, but don't let it make you feel bad - you're a fab mummy to her - it shows in every post you make. You've always got her interests at number one.

Aimee - get what you mean about the certificate now! I changed my surname to dps when we got wed, so even though she's not down on the birth certificate, both mine and Sid's names are followed by her/our family surname, which means a lot to her. To me too actually - it feels great to all share a name, though it does make the post confusing sometimes, if people don't put an initial!

S - I tried lots of things on and off throughout our many cycles of treatment, but the main things I stuck with were acupuncture and prenatal vitamins. I found a lot of the other stuff made me more stressed than it was likely to help. Oh I did cut out caffeine though.

Minty
xxx


----------



## leoaimee

just a dp update ... im not sure if her wobble for the last 10 days is baby related deep down ... but i think possibly not. she has been having a really tough time at work and possibly would have resigned if she wasnt just about to have a baby! so maybe there is a connection there. the thing is here in gib she would really struggle to find another job on her salary ... although we have talked about in a year her taking a salary drop when i am working again if she finds something that is going to be more meaningful for her in some way. she was even talking about moving away from gib/spain but im not sure going to england is an option right now ... but i guess eventually we will.










here is my bump pic for you pem for your broodyness! 

its true what minty says that your love for eddie really comes through in all your posts ... i dont think anyone could say that you dont do your absolute best for her.

minty thats nice that you changed your name ... i asked gabs if she wanted us to both have a double barrelled name so we would have the same name as our LO but she didnt think that mattered.

lots of love to you all,

ax


----------



## sallylouise

Aimee- you look fantastic! Sorry your dp is finding work hard going. It's such a big part of our lives that's bound to affect us if we aren't happy there. I'm sure the arrival of your little one will give her the boost she needs. 

I'm off to spend the day with my three year old niece Phoebe (a proper madam   ) and her new baby brother Alfie who is five days old! If that doesn't make me broody I don't know what will!

have a good day everyone. xx


----------



## rosypie

wow - great picture aimee. blooming marvellous!

pem - sometimes we are simply not in control of what happens to our children. and that's not our fault. what matters is how we address the issues when they arise and you are doing everything for your daughter - some kids just need a bit more input at the beginning is all, especially the premature ones. it all evens out in the end though 

we're in the process of changing our names. again .   we all started off double barrelled but it was so much hassle and people never got it right so we've just been using DP's name for the last year. and, it's nice. i thought i'd miss my name but i don't (i still have it in the middle actually)... anyway, i think it's nice that we can do whatever we want. my BIL's brother just got married and they both went double barrelled and he got so much hassle from his family because "that's not the way you're supposed to do it" blah blah. it almost spoilt their wedding, and over a name! having no preconceived framework in which to mould our families has its drawbacks but the family name thing is just one of the pros. we can all do whatever we like!


----------



## leoaimee

sally - have a lovely time with your dn and dn ... how wonderful 5 days old!!

ros - i cant believe your brother getting all that stick!  god people can be v judgemental.

having a (relatively) open frame work for our relationships is a blessing (and sometimes a curse!) ...!  

gosh im feeling soooo loved up for my dp and my baby right now ... i feel so lucky.  

ax


----------



## lesbo_mum

Aimee you pic is stunning hun i hope i look that good pg  

I took DP's name as we couldnt be bothered with double barrelling (Findlay-White) Sounds nice but bit of a gob full.... I dont miss my name at all really as i am the only person in my family with my name so i always felt a bit of a out cast but DP has a large family so i now feel i fit if you know what i mean! It took me a while to stop calling myself the wrong name at work but im getting use to it now and now pick up the phone saying Emma Findlay speaking instead of Emma White lol


----------



## leoaimee

im very attached to my surname so i wouldnt loose it.

we decided that our LO is gonna be lucia then my name which begins with H and then gabys which begins with L so that we dont have two L;s together ....


----------



## pem

Thanks girls, you are all lovely, I have to admit to occasional mild hysteria but most of the time i KNOW i am doing my best...a big   and a   to all of you!

Just been shopping for Edie's first birthday, only having a family tea but my god what a lot of shopping we have quite a lot of family...cost me a bloomin fortune, teach me to shop at Sainsburys that will!! Then of course i had to buy her a new outfit and a few more bits of stuff 'to unwrap' etc etc etc etc          I am quite excited though and emotional, my baby girl is 1 year old!

Aimee - your bump is b-yoo-ti-ful and Lucia is a wondeful name...i'm excited for you!! Massive    for your DP, my DP left her extremely well paid job when Edie was 3 months old, she had had enough and just wasn't happy at all, she is now a student nurse and is really really happy. She doesn't earn nowhere near the same amount but our life is far far richer. the same applies to me, i was on a bloomin good research stipend to complete my PhD and i HATED it. I gave it all up to be a SAHM and it is the best decision i have ever made, I want to have another LO and then train to be a midwife. I really hope you can work it all out to make you all happy!

S - I had prenatal vits etc etc and also ate a lot of eggs and spinach...   My body was a temple then....it isn't this time!!!!

Me and DP and Edie are double barrelled, it's a right bloomin mouthful but we were both too stubborn to give up our names, don't tell her but i kinda regret it now!

Better go, have to put food in fridge before it all goes off and i foodpoison all mine and DP's family!

Em x


----------



## leoaimee

internet crashed half way through my post ...!

em hope you got food in the fridge!  

thanks for the bump comps.

i would soooo love for gabs to change to do a new job that she loved ... we will keep talking about it.  in away its a shame that we bought our house, even though we love it, but it does mean a certain amount of being tied to the financial commitment of the mortgage.  if gabs was to do any retraining it would have to be in the uk .... but as i have said there isnt anything we cant do, we just have to be open to how things can change.

love her so much its hard seeing her down.

axxxxx


----------



## MandMtb

Aimee - you look AMAZING, thank you for sharing your bump pic. I feel for your DW -   for her. It must be hard if she is unhappy at work when expecting a baby so soon. But luckily she has a very supportive DW herself in you! I hope things get better for her at work. Thanks for the info on 'down regging' I am still getting used to all the fertility terms and trying to get my head around it all - biology was never my strong point at school LOL

Pem - How exciting Edie will be 1! Sounds like you had a good day shopping...I dont blame you for going a little overboard, its a very special day.

Thanks for everyone on advise about prenatal care. I think I will be off buying vitamins this weekend, and trying to sort my diet out! I dont really drink caffine so fortunatley that's not an issue. I was thinking of trying reflexology too as I am a baby and scared of needles, so accupunture does not sounds appealing to me  

As for surnames me and DW kept our own following the CP, we did make a joke in our thank you letters that we had double barrelled and changed our title to Mrs & Mrs...which some people did not realise was a joke...so our postman now ends up with a range of names and titles for us LOL! I do admit I like the post I get with Mrs (double barrelled name) but it is long winded and I do personally want to keep my own surname, however we would like all our family to share the same name...and DW has said she does not mind changing her name. So when we concieve DW is going to change her surname to mind by depoll so we all share the same name....bless her....I am so luckly to have her. If we have a son though we are going to give him her surname as a middle name, as it can be used as a first name as well as surname, but not really for a girl! In respect of title, what do most people use? Offically I do not feel like a Miss anymore, but if I changed to Mrs, I would think everyone was calling me my mothers name LOL, so Ms it remains for now, but I hate this title, it would be cool if we could make up our own.

Well it's nice to see the boards busier...but I best go make dinner now for DW x x


----------



## cazinge

We are both Mrs double-barrelled (my name then DW's!) we ummed and aaahed for ages over it b4 our CP because neither of us really wanted to give up our names but DW didn't really see the need to change. If we hadn't wanted kids (& wanted us all to have the same name) I don't think we would've bothered & lots of people (including both sets of parents) didn't see why we did it. I thing the fact that we're planning for DW (who will be non-bio mum) to be the SAHM we wanted her & the child to share the same name simply for the convience of nursery, schools, drs, etc - maybe we're just lazy! 

It does get long & annoying & there's still so many things that come in our maiden names but we change them as and when but we changed all the important things (banks, driving licenses, passports, etc) straight away. Tbh, it doesn't seem to matter so much now but I do like being mrs double-barrelled. 

Caz xxxx


----------



## jo36

Wow - Aimee, what a lovely photo of you. I'm loving that dress too - green is my fav colour, well I am a red-head so it suits too! 
Really hope things improve with Gaby and her job. It really is miserable when you hate your job so much. Lets hope soon she can find another job which is more fullfilling for her. Not long for you both now! Loving the chosen name.

Pem - I hope you have a great day on Edies 1st birthday - what a special milestone for you all. And I'm glad to hear she is improving - long may it last. It sounds as if you've all been through the mill trying to cope with it. Not nice.

Sally - I hope your eggs aren't too shrivelled up as I too am now 37 (last week - boohoo ) and I'm planning on using my old eggies for #2!!

Well 2 weeks tomorrow and I will be married!!!!! Aaaahhhh...still so much to do. Well not really but try telling my brain that when I'm trying to sleep. Don't think I have slept through for weeks now. What a 'mare!!  I'm not that concerned about the ceremony, apart from flunking my 'lines'! But our garden party 2 days later is what I'm stressing over. I've spent an absolute fortune on wine, champagne and beer - bet we still run out! And garden lanterns and lights? Well we have many!!! To say the least! Just trying to get the garden looking nice now. Been painting the fence and walls, potted the flowers, cleaned the conservatory windows...blah blah blah!

Our DD has a double-barrelled name (DP first, me second) and we just aren't sure what to call ourselves after the CP! My surname begins with M and DD is Millicent ( or Milly as more often used) and together it sounds abit like Mickey Mouse!!! So definitely no good!!! And I'm just not sure about giving up my name. I know its only a name, but its _my_ name and I've had it for 37 yrs!! Double-barrelling us all would make sense. I just wonder whether we'll ever get round to changing all the documents!! We'll see.

Anyway, hope everyone is good and looking forward to the Easter break. No work for me for 5 days now!! Yay...

XXX


----------



## sallylouise

Jo 36- I see your fsh is only 9. Mine was 28!! I think I'm just one of the unlucky women who have ovarian failure early. However, it's nice in some ways because it means that our baby really will be a bit of both of us. I was sad at first but what is important is the end result not my genetic connection. I just hope that my body accepts DP's egg. Oh well. there's no point worrying at the moment. There's so many bridges to cross yet! 

Good luck with all your CP plans. I'm sure it will all go swimmingly!

Aimee- Lucia is such a pretty name. 

Pem- good luck with the party. I'm sure you'll all have a lovely time. 


We are having our CP on 30th July. It started out as a small event and has gradually got more and more grand! I am going to take DP's name as she has a double barelled first name and it would be a real mouthful with a double barelled surname too. Maybe I will keep my surname as a middle name. We are also moving house too so all in all it's a bit mad!! 

Have a good day everyone. xxx


----------



## Dominique123456

Hi,

Hope you're all well 

I wanted to share my bump pictures... http://s721.photobucket.com/albums/ww214/dominique1234567/Baby%20bump/?albumview=grid

And also ask for those with little ones, did you get them christened?? Any ideas how we would go about that, which church would be most open to gay mums?? xxx

/links


----------



## sallylouise

Dom- your pics are wonderful! They brought a tear to my eye. You both look really happy. xxx


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi everyone!
Long time no "see", it's been great to read up on everyones news!

Dom - what gorgeous pics! I bet you had a fab time taking them & they'll be treasured forever!
Sally - good luck with the CP & house move! We moved house, went to Florida 6 days later (just bad timing with completion dates!) then came home & had our CP 2 months afterwards. It was hectic, but all in an exciting way!
Jo36 - good luck with your CP too! We also had our party in our garden & it was the best thing we could have done, everyone thoroughly enjoyed it & said what a nice change it had been. I'm sure you will love yours too & it's nice to let your mind wander back to the day when in you're the garden months/ years later!
Aimee - Lucia is a lovely name! I knew a girl called Lucia who was Italian & it was pronounced 'Luchea', is it the same in Gib/ Spain?
Pem - how exciting to be celebrating Edie's 1st birthday, you must be so proud of her.   I'm pleased to see she's on the mend too, I hope you're feeling more relaxed now hun.

Re the surname discussion... we're also double-barrelled (DP's 1st, then mine). DP changed her name to our family name a few months before our CP, then I just used the CP certificate to change mine. We both also changed our titles to Ms, tho we often both get called Mrs... then receive a bemused look (followed by a look of embarrassed realisation!) ha ha!

In our news, we're considering using DP's eggs for our next treatment so she's just had her bloods done. At age 39, her FSH was 4.7 & day 21 Progesterone was 30.4nmol.L. Does anyone know what this means? Her A/F started 3 days after the day 21 day test so don't know how accurate that makes the result & the GP has put to repeat it next month? She normally has a 28 day cycle but wouldn't you know it would start playing up when we're trying to get tests done!? Any advice will be gratefully received!

Lottie x


----------



## sallylouise

Lottie-your partners FSH is excellent for her age. I'm 37 and mine was 28!! I think anything under 10 is good for fertility treatment.
xx


----------



## jo36

Dom - great pics! What a lovely collection of photos to share with your son! Re. christening your LO. I'm not sure. We were going to have a naming ceremony for Milly but it never really seemed to materialise!! And we never looked into the christening side of it as neither of us were that concerned with it. I would like to think any church of England would be open to accepting a child under its roof for baptism regardless of its family set-up, or am I being naive!

Sally - now I see waht you mean about not being able to use your eggs. Did you have more than one FSH test? Using your DP's eggs must be a truely amazing experience!

Lottie - thanks for the CP good luck wishes. I'm really looking forward to the garden party, just not the build up to it!


----------



## Dominique123456

Aimee - sorry I missed your name before, Lucia is gorgeous name and was on my top ten list of girls names. I've known two Lucia's and they have both been wonderful women 

I've just had strangest conversation with a priest. I want to plan a baptism/christening for baby but was dreading calling my local churches as I thought I would just be told to get lost! Anyway first church I called a chap took a message and said it was doubtful as the priest had 'fixed ideas' about things.  So I left a message at another church and got a call back from quite an elderly chap and thought I would be doomed when I explained my query "Well, Father, I'm in a same-sex relationship, actually we're married, ooh sorry not supposed to say that, I mean we're civil partnered, and well I'm pregnant and would like to have our baby baptised, I'm sure you're probably going to say no, but thought I would ask..."

It was all very awkward! We're not practising catholics, but we do feel that some (not all) of our religious education was valuable for teaching a moral code and exploring some of life's philosophies. Anyway, he was actually quite nice, honestly this is the best response I could have hoped for: "Of course it doesn't matter, every child has the right to be baptised no matter how peculiar their living arrangements"   Well it was better than 'you're damned to hell and so is your spawn, which is what I was half expecting after doing some research on the web!

So now I have an appointment to meet Father Mario in a week and I have to show that we would raise the baby catholic  ... I'm going to have to brush up on my Catholicism!! If I remember rightly basically the Catholics are the froufrou lot who like to take a glamorous approach to worshiping god and believe in the resurrection etc... Luckily DW is confirmed etc and my mum's side are all practising catholics so should be able to get some advice from them!
[/quote]


----------



## lesbo_mum

*Dom* you pics are stunning hun  good luck with the christening thing and well done you for being so brave calling them all...... even walking into a church makes me feel sick lol strange i know 

*Aimee* im loving the baby name so cute!

*Lottie* good luck with looking into using DP's eggs keep us posted!

*Jo* no long until your CP now is it!!

Hi everyone else i have missed im not very good at personals lol

Hope everyone is going to have a good easter weekend... what is everyone up to??

Im going to London on Saturday in a Limo for MIL 50th bday and we are watching dirty dancing at the theatre!

Em x


----------



## leoaimee

I am and always have been Ms being a bit of a feminist I think Mrs and Miss are a bit rooted in a patriarchal history where a womans social status had to be attached to either her father or her husband &#8230;!

But that's just me!

Thanks everyone for the compliments on Lucia as a name.

*Jo *- your plans for the CP sound really lovely. I'm sure it will go swimmingly and I hope you both enjoy the day. That's the trouble with these things so much planning to make it perfect it can be hard to relax when the day comes. But im sure it will be wonderful and we def want to see lots of pics!!    

*Dom* - really lovely to see your pics again, and lovely to see your DW properly! You both (three) look just gorgeous! 

Are you and dp catholic then? That's good that the priest was at least open &#8230;?

I was quite surprised as Catholisism and particularly this pope has been really homophobic.

My mum even wrote to the Vatican recently because the pope was reported to have said that the world needed 'saving from homosexuality as much as the rainforest needed saving from destruction'

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/faith/article5387858.ece

the catholic church has also been really anti contraception and this has been particularly criticised because of the Catholics strong influence in Africa where the HIV crisis could be helped to be averted with greater use of condom wearing.

Recently this pope has also re introduced a part of a latin prayer which had been removed by a previous pope because it was considered anti semetic.

And in addition to that he recently re admitted a holocaust-denying bishop back into the church.

The Catholic Church is still nowhere near to allowing women to become priests.

Having said all of that, I know lots of catholics do not agree with all of this stuff, but it is the catholic belief that the pope is LITERALLY god's mouthpiece on earth, which makes it hard to disagree if you are a catholic.

Hopefully the priest you found will be a bit more liberal than the orthodox view the Vatican espouses.

I am not anti religion in general, and went to a catholic school (complete with nuns), which I loved, and I certainly feel that there was a lot of beautiful teaching within the Christian faith.

It certainly helped nurtured a spiritual dimension in my life!

As gabs is Jewish and I don't think we would like our child to be brought up in either a Christian or Jewish tradition, we are having a naming day, with god parents but trying to reflect both our traditions and a more inclusive day.

Hope you don't mind me saying that stuff, it's just my opinion, and of course the pluses of bringing a child up within a religious context for moral and spiritual life may outweigh any short comings of the institution! All institutions have their faults and it certainly doesn't mean that there is no worth to any institutions.

*Lottie *- lucia in the south of spain (where we are) is loo-sia with an s sound for the c &#8230; if we were in Madrid it would be lisped and loo-thia &#8230; Italian ci is ch like ciao! Is chaow &#8230;

Glad your dp's FSH levels are so good.
*
Les mum* - enjoy dirty dancing that sounds really fun!

Gabs and I have been sooo lazy this weekend, so far, although she at least seems to be cleaning the floors upstairs. We didn't get out of bed till 1.

We were going to go to Cordoba on Sunday for the night, but I got cold feet cos its so far away (3.5 hrs by train) so we will have to go when baby is born. Obviously I'm getting a bit house bound as this pregnancy progesses.

Its sunny but windy &#8230; might try and drag gabs out for a walk later to blow away the cobwebs.

lots of easter love to you all!

/links


----------



## MandMtb

*Dom, * Thanks for sharing your bump pics - you, DW and bump look great! Let us know how your appointment with the priest goes regarding the Christaining. My DW and I attend a Metropolitan Community Church (MMC) which is primarily for the LGBT community, in Manchester. If you want me to find out if there is an MCC church in your area let me know, as I know they would be happy to offer your DD or DS a christianing ceremony. DW is Catholic and would like our (hopefully future) children to the christianed as a baby, however I would like them to be able to choose as an adult if they wish to be baptised, as I did. So we have come to a compromise and decided if we do have children we will have a naming & blessing ceremony for them when they are babies rather than a christaining/baptism.

*Sallylouise and Jo, * good luck with your CP plans. What an exciting time for you both and your DW's to be! I became far to consumed by all the arrangements for our CP, so my advise would be just to foscus on what matters you and your DW, and I am sure everything else will fall into place.

*Aimee, * Enjoy your lazy weekend's, you should make the most of this time together resting.

*Lottie, * good luck with using DP egg's, keep us posted.

*Em, * I hope you enjoy Dirty Dancing!

*Battenburg, * how are things going with you hun? Have you been to the information evening?

I like all the discussion on the surnames and title. DW and I had another discussion about this the other night and agreed she will change her surname to mine, but keep her surname as her middle name. Plus she will continue to use her own surname at work. Still unsure about whether to change our titles to Mrs. Currently I use Ms, day to day but on official documents it is Miss, does anyone know if I need to change this by de-poll if I always want to use Ms?

No other news here...just enjoying the Easter break, Happy Easter to everyone!


----------



## leoaimee

mandmtb - i think i have seen that church on tv it looked really wonderful!

i think you can be Ms without changing anything official, just ask the offending companies to amend their records!

ax


----------



## MandMtb

Aimee - I think our church is wonderful! (but I'm sure I'm biased   ) I'm not sure which MCC church you saw on TV, MCC is an international group of churches mainly for the LGBT community, however each one is individual, for example they vary in worship style etc... thanks for the advise re: titles. 

Hope you, DW and bump are having a nice Easter Sunday - and to eveyone else also - HAPPY EASTER 

S x


----------



## leoaimee

ahhh so maybe it wasnt your actual church!  it was in a doc about the growing homophobia from the african section of the anglican church.  very interesting documentary.

happy easter to you my lovelies!

axx


----------



## pem

Hi all,

hope everyone had a lovely easter, we went to the zoo and took my nephew, had a lovely time. Edie's birthday was fabadabbadoo, will get soem piccys up when i figure out bloomin photobucket again.

Edie is really bad with her reflux again, not gaining weight, been badly sick 5 times already today...aaaaarggghhhh, i just want some peace for my baby, she is getting increasingly frustrated with it all!!

Religion is a funny one for me, I don't believe at all, nothing, zippo, zilch, it's evolution, Darwin all the way for me. We had a 'Welcome to the world' party for Edie when she was a few months old!

We start downregging on the 2nd May, can't decide if I am mad/stupid/foolish for trying again while Edie is still so compromised but we really want a bro/sis for her and for them to be close in age...any thoughts/advice??

Love to you all, will catch up with personals v.soon, have to do washing and bleach floors!

Emma x


----------



## leoaimee

PEM - i love the 'welcome to the world' party idea ... very nice!

ahhh honey poor edie.  have you tried cranial osteopathy?  im very sorry if you have and i havent remembered tell me to bugger off!  

really glad her bday was such a lovely success!

ax


----------



## evelet

we have had both our boys baptised. Jude was baptised at the gay friendly anglican church we went to in blackheath. when we moved up north i decided i'd rather go back to the catholic church so we started taking Jude and eventually had a little ceremony done by the priest which meant he became a catholic (you can't be baptised twice so its a sort of 'welcome to catholicism' ceremony). Bruno was baptised at our local catholic church here. they'll both be going to catholic school too (Jude starts in sept). I didn't especially want or not want a religious school but its by miles the best school around here and i like the fact that they put so much emphasis on being kind to each other etc as well as on the actual schoolwork. 

when I decided I wanted to go back to the catholic church i went to see the priest and told him that we were a same sex couple with a chld (we only had jude then) and asked if we would be welcome. he said that everyone is welcome to his church and no one is turned away and that is the most important thing about the church. he went on to say that its alright to disagree with some parts of our religion and that the vatican isn't necessarily right all the time. he heavily hinted that he thought the catholic church's homophobia was out of date and irrelevant. i'm sure plenty of catholic priests would have had other views but all i can say is that when it actually came to bruno's baptism he freely changed the wording so that we were both referred to as parents equally. He offered to use the word 'mothers' but we were happy with 'parents'. 

i know lots of people will think i'm a hypocrite for going to mass when there are so many hateful homophobic statements coming out of the Vatican but i think lots of catholics are ambivalent about things the vatican say (eg contraception abortion etc). a lot of catholics seem to lapse then go back to mass later - it just feels right going there for me. 

anyway that's enough of my rambling - hope everyone's baptism/naming ceremony/whatever plans go brilliantly  

@Pem - you aren't mad. i totally see why you want the small age gap and are going ahead with the ivf. good luck with it.


----------



## leoaimee

Evelet - 

It is really heart warming that you and your family have been so accepted (and rightly so) in your church community!  and im really pleased that you found a wonderful priest.  I wish more were like him.

Did you see the series of programmes on christianity that channel four recently broadcasts?  i  only saw teh one Cherie Blaire presented and it was very interesting, it was about how the church could be more relevant and inclusive in todays society.

aimeex


----------



## Dominique123456

Ooh I was offline for a few days. Wonderful to see your replies re: religion. Mine and DW's faith is a bit complicated but we luckily seem to have the same take on it!

I believe that it's good to teach children a moral code that is about respecting others and generally aiming to be the best person you can be as part of a community. I know that that can be taught without a religious context but we feel that *if* the people directly involved in the religious guidance are liberal and wise then it would be a good thing to have our values reinforced outside of our home too. I am a bit sceptical about this local preist just coindentally turning out to be the more liberal kind of Catholic priest - but hey you never know, guess we'll just have to find out when we met him!

However, Aimee we agree with your reservations about the catholic doctrine regarding contraception/homophobia/sexism etc etc

We don't believe that god has a direct relationship with the pope above all others. If anything, one of the most amazing things I've seen is how a person's individual relationship with a God/faith can help them transform their lives into something with more hope and purpose.

We want to raise our baby understanding that everyone has their own view and interpretation of faith and that it's healthy and good to discuss our beliefs and views and challenge them where we feel like it.

I had a wonderful Religious Studies teacher and even though he identified himself as Christian he never tried to impose his views and freely introduced us and allowed to explore/discuss all the other major world faiths, so it was my favourite subject as I felt it gave us teenagers a way to explore all the confusing stuff about growing up and dealing with adult dilemmas that can't be addressed with mathematics.

MandMtb - I would really love it if you could find out if there was a MMC church in my area - East Sussex or Kent. It really sounds ideal!


----------



## leoaimee

Dom i was worrying a little that i might have had an opinion too far with my post!  

RE was my fave subject at school, i even did it for Alevel, and started an MA in interdiscerpinary study of religion ... then split up with my first girl friend and couldnt manage the heart ache, working, studying and the need to go and get drunk with my friends!

axxxx


----------



## MandMtb

Dom, for your interest below is a link to the MCC church I attend. You can read & listen to the sermons online for people who cannot attend physically.

http://www.mccmanchester.co.uk/index.shtml

The link below also lists the MCC churches in the UK, unfortunatley there are none in Kent or East Sussex, I am not sure if you could get to any of the others.

http://www.mccchurch.org/Content/NavigationMenu/FindanMCC/Europe/Europe.htm

Pem, I'm glad Edie's party went well but sorry to hear the poor little ones not well again 

To update everyone we went for our first appt yesterday at MFS, for blood tests and counselling appt. It went well and I am really excited for next weeks appt, as we will then be a step closer to starting treatment 

Love S x

/links


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

Just thought I'd drop in and announce our major success. We moved Ember into her own room over the Easter weekend and after a few unsettled nights it seems to have achieved what we've slowly been creeping towards for months. She slept a straight 12 hours last night. I actually had to wake her up this morning. Yey! She'll be 18 months old on Sunday. Time has really flown.

The religion discussion is really interesting. We vaguely follow a pagan/shamanic path and will be raising Ember with full knowledge of this, but with no expectation that she'll choose to follow it too. I'm in the process of preparing for a Beltain gathering we'll be having in a few weeks time which I'm really looking forward to.

*Pem*, I'm really sorry to hear that Edie is ill again. I bet it's really frustrating for her as well as you now that she's a bit older and is more aware of what is going on, poor thing. I hope that things resolve soon. My nephew had similar sounding issues when he was little. They found a few allergies which helped a little when they avoided those things, but in the end they just managed to live with it and things resolved themselves eventually, although he was 2 or 3 by the time that happened. He seems to have suffered no lasting effects other than being skinny still - he's 9 now. Good luck with it!

Lovely pictures *Dom*. 

Best wishes to all,

Gina.


----------



## leoaimee

Gina 

great news about little ember and her sleeping transition.  do you think she sleeps longer cos she ISNT in your room?

i just googled beltane but not much info ... its a family and friends of family gathering ?? is it originally american?

i have hit a pregnancy wall this week ... really feel im struggling.  with any kind of enthusiasm for anything.  feel really restless.  no motivation for work, or anything else.

 

i didnt go to work yesterday cos i was having weird period like pains, which lasted for about 18 hours ... they went yesterday afternoon, but i rested alot.

hope this week passes and i move on to more energetic times.

ax


----------



## snagglepat

Hi *Aimee*,

Beltain (or Beltane) is the original festival that the May day celebrations come from. It happens half way between the Spring equinox and the Summer solstice. It's all about celebrating fertility, growth and unions. It was traditionally the time when couples would have handfastings, pledging themselves to each other for a year and a day, until the next Beltain came round when they could renew their pledge should they choose. The Maypole, May Queen (traditionally a fertility goddess symbol, not the virginal symbol she became when Christianity took over) and tying ribbons in hawthorn trees with your wishes for the year to come are all original Beltain traditions. We're just going to have a gathering of friends with a fire in the evening though, possibly with a labyrinth (another Beltain tradition) for people to walk should they want to. I could say a lot more but that covers the basics. 

Gina.


----------



## leoaimee

thanks Gina

that is very interesting ... i have now reread your original post and i see that you are holding a beltane gathering, rather than attending someone elses!  

will it be at your house?  the labarynth sounds like its a big production?  or will it be mini?

in spain on the coast the celebration of Saint Juan is celebrated on the summer solstice ... spain although very catholic its traditions are REALLY pagan ... there are massive bonfires on the beaches, and everyone goes in to the sea for a ritual cleansing at midnight.

easter celebrations are also pretty spectacular ... you might have seen them on telly.

the cult of the virgin in spain i guess really is fertility cult .... although i guess she has been transformed from her earthy reality to a heavenly (possibly remote) goddess.

there are also lots of celebrations for the virgin connected to the sea and fishing and the grape harvests here ... fertility again really.

people, despite our apparant technoligical sophistication are really all very basic arent we?

beautiful though ....


----------



## MandMtb

Gina, congratulations on Ember's first full nights sleep in her own room!

Aimee, I hope your feeling a bit better soon and renewed with a spurt of energy!

I have been pee'ing on the ovulation sticks the last few days, and I was excited that it appeared my LH surge was detected 2 days ago, then again yesterday, so when I tested today I expected the test line to have faded but it is still slightly darker than the reference line. Does this mean I have not ovulated yet   ?

S x x


----------



## nismat

Your LH surge can be detected for several days following your surge, as the level of LH doesn't immediately drop back to zero once you've ovulated - I once carried on testing, just because I was interested and I think that I got positive OPKs for at least 5 days, maybe as many as 7. Once you've got a positive OPK, you don't need to carry on testing - if you've had the surge, you should then ovulate in the next 24-48 hours (with 36 hours being average), and the OPKs aren't going to tell you when you've actually ovulated. You can only really detect actual ovulation through basal body temperature testing (your temp rises slightly after ovulation, and then stays at a raised level until your next period), through ovulation pain if you get it, or through ultrasound scanning. 
Hope that helps  

Gina - great news about Ember sleeping through following the move to her own room - it must feel like a minor miracle! 

Aimme, sorry that you're feeling a bit sluggish - that daughter of yours is clearly sapping your energy   I do love your chosen name btw, haven't said so before, but I think it's lovely. 

On the family name thing, I was dead set against "losing" my name for a long time. We didn't actually have our CP until 1 month before Toby was born, but during my pregnancy we had already decided that we would double-barrel our names, with Karen's name forming the major part, for our future child. Mine was already double-barrelled, being B***ett-Hall, and Karen's was P***ett, so it became P***ett-Hall. As the pregnancy progressed, I started to feel more and more strongly that I didn't want to have a different name from my/our child, and so I decided to come and P***ett-Hall as well following our CP, as did Karen, and we love all having the same family name. Now that it's changed, I don't miss my old name at all (although admittedly, it's only 4 letters difference), and it actually feels strange to see my old name, which I still use professionally.


----------



## snagglepat

Hiya,

*Aimee*, the labyrinth won't be too complex, probably just a simple spiral one laid out in stones or rope on the lawn. It's not like a maze that has multiple paths, there's just one way in and one path that eventually leads to the centre. The idea is that you treat it as a meditative process and start the labyrinth with a question in mind which you ponder as you walk, slowly, along the path. The labyrinth acts as a metaphor for your own inner wisdom. When you reach the centre, you find your answer, and by turning and walking the path back out you take your answer back out into the world with you.

I find it fascinating that cultures all over the world often have very similar festivals and rituals. One of the things I like most about choosing a pagan path in life is acknowledging the old festivals. Given that most of them were taken over by the more modern mainstream faiths we usually end up celebrating things at the same time and in similar ways anyway.

Gina.


----------



## leoaimee

nismat - i can really see why it must be nice to all have the same name.

Gina - ahh the labyrinth sounds really wonderful.  almost a return to the womb ...?  its great that you and rae have meaningful ritual in your lives ... i sometimes feel a bit like that is missing for me.

last night i dreamt that you told me that Ember was your childhood friends (i dont know why two, but they were two different girls) from a past life.


----------



## Misspie

Just a quick post, will try and catch up today as loads to read...as everytime I've tried to recently work just seems to interupt - grrrrr

Hope all well with you all and speak later

Love L xxx


----------



## Misspie

Howdy all,

Well I've finally had chance to catch up with the baords....and I apologise now for the "long sleepy reply" lol

*Pinktink* - Great idea having one last holiday, thats what we decided end 08, and booked to go away to Meh-hico in May....2 weeks and counting!! 

*MandMtb* - that is fantastic news on the house!!! Doesn't it just annoy you when things are messed around, casuing stress and anxiety for no apparent reason! Grrrrr At least you can get saving and your plans are still where you wanted them to be! Things couldn't have got much better, especially with your appointment letter received, and I'm sure by the time you reply to this, you can tell us all about your appointment. As it's this Monday coming!! Wooohoo Hows the diet been going? With the name change, if you are taking one anothers either sepratley or double barrelled you don't have to do it by deadpoll, just use your CP certificate to chaneg things, it's legal just alike a marriage! Save on the cash...hehehe And you can change your title too if you want!

*Aimee* - The days are just zooming by.........hows the part time hours been? I bet you and DP are excited?? Are you all pre-pared and ready for your new addition to the famil. BTW photo is fantastic, you look stunning and not fat at all. Just ignore the losers 
I used to deal with people in Gib regular for work, not so much now started new dept, but they were all really nice. You wouldn't beleive how some people can be narrow minded and insensitive, I always thought the cultures were very similar. As Jo says, just think of all those babie groups and coffee mornings you'll be going to where you can find a great friend!

*Jo36 * - Wedding and Oz you must be on your travels, or just about to leave. Good and luck with all the plans and especially the wedding on Wednesday! You'll have to tell us all about them. Then you can concentrate on the TTC. I will certainly try the Angus Castus, anything is worth a go at the moment. My AF in the last few months has gone from a 6mth regular 31/33 days, to a 41 day, now to 18 days!! Arghhhh no ideas what happened! Hows Milly' chickenpox? Does she have any left that have scared her? I have this nice little dent in my forehead from such spots!

*Cazinge* - Hope your feeling better and your DW work isn't dragging to much! Time for a holiday?! 

*Emma/Lesbo_Mum* - Hows the new sofa's? And watching L-Word. We watched them all the night after they aired in US, as we were so impatient, I had to rig the laptop upto the TV to make the screen bigger. What a wonder You tube is!!! (And the people that post the episodes).....we thought it ended very poorly, but open. maybe a one off if the Alice/prison programme doesn't pass the pilot episode!

*Dom* - Love the belly picture on your aviator.....and even better your ideas for belly pictures. (May steal a few ideas)  Whats the names about Elizabeth Joseph Domineque ??

*Sallylouise* - Are you looking forward to the down reg? Its the start of it all, and it's exciting! Good luck with the CP too!

*Minty * - How's motherhood treating you both? With the feeding are you extracting at all? As i was hoping to breast feed though give DW some boonding time to do a few feeds by me extracting.....whether this is feesable I have no idea.

*Emma/Pem* - Poor Edie, you both have been so unlucky. She's not been right for a while and so unlucky catching illnesses etc. The picture you have on your aviator seems as if she is such a bonny happy go lucky baby. i just hope she contiues to make the progress she has started to show. Love and prayers. On a good note, did you start your down regging? How did the tea party go? Your broody Em, that makes 2 of us. I can't wait to start the whole process properly. Thing's are so damn hard to get started, but I'll update furtehr on that in a bit.

*Rosypie* - Hope things are good with you?

*LottieMaz* - Good FSH levels for your DP, but realding on your looking at natural DI. Hope I'm not confusing posts now. We tried this 3 times with my best friend who is gay and was single at the time and had been for ages, but in some respects I'm glad it never worked, even though we had chatted through the circumstances for months before we tried, he got tested out for everything at local GUM clinic and stayed celebate...up until after our CP when he meet the man of his dreams and even though he wanted us to wait, we wanted to get things moving our end and decided to go it alone with a clinic! I hope that either path wil start to answer your prayers and you have a baby bump soon.

*Evelet * - Hows things with you and the boys and DP?

*Gina * - Nice to hear all went well with Ember's move to her own room. It really does scare you how time flies. our godchild is 3 in August and been a bit behind with potty training due to having a new baby sister arrive. But this week he's finally in pants throught the day with hardly any accidents.

I think I might have missed a couple of you out, but SORRY if I have not intended too. Love and hugs to all xxx

The reigous convo is interesting to read, but my fingers are tired to type my oppinions! 

Phew............that's taking me ages to catch up.....i think I'll come back later to tell you my updates!!

Love Lorna
xxxx


----------



## leoaimee

LORNA sooooper impressive post!!  WELL DONE.

and how come you used to talk to people in gib?  what was your job?

ax


----------



## pem

Phew Lorna, that post is sooooooper impressive. I've just bathed, bottled, bedded and have five minutes before starting the tea, I know I won't get to everyone and my post will not be as impressive!!

Lorna - looking forward to your updates...when you have five to tell us all!! Edie is a happy go lucky baby, all smiles and full of mischief!! We are two very lucky ladies to have her, her birthday tea went well, wer all enjoyed it, particularly her, she spent most of the night dashing in and out of the tunnel and ballpit she had as a present!!

Gina - lovely to hear from you and thanks for your supportive words, we have come to the conclusion that it is just a case of living with it and she is so incredible and interesting to be with that the majority of the time I can forget about the sick and the weight gain. Your plans for the gathering sound wonderful, I bet Ember will enjoy it all and massive congrats on the full nights sleep...well done Ember   

Dominique - I've only just seen your belly pics, they are fantastic, what wonderful memories you will all have of your pregnancy, we did a belly cast in my hospital room the night before my section, i love it!

Aimee- hope you're feeling better today hun, pregnancy can be tiring and you are putting a lot of work in growing your little being. Your spanish celebrations sound fantastic, nothing exciting EVER happens where I live!

Mand Mtb - Great news about your first appointment, its good to be moving forward isn't it and have milestones of appointments etc 


evelet - I don't think you are a hypocrite for going to mass, my thing is whatever makes you happy is good as long as you're not hurting anyone else with your actions, so if going to Mass makes you happy, who has the right to think anything about that!

Sallylouise- have you started downregging yet??

Big hello to Pinktink, Cazinge, Jo36, Lesbomum and anyone else i have missed, have to go and make tea now, DP has been on a 12 hour shift in a nursing home today and will be starving when she gets in! 

On a good and final note - Edie has NOT been sick today           I am somewhat pleased about that!!

Em x


----------



## pem

Think i might have finally got photobucket to work!!

Thoughtful Edie on her birthday!










Edie loving her new drum!!










And in her birthday tunnel!


----------



## lesbo_mum

oh Pem she is a little cracker i just wanna reach in the screen and give her a big cuddle ... i want one just like her


----------



## leoaimee

pem she is GORGEOUS!!!!    just wanna squeeze her!

love her all in one outfit!  beautiful xxxx


----------



## rosypie

gorgeous pics pem! bruno got that drum for christmas and absolutely LOVES it still. for ages he would come racing to you from whereever he was in the house if you started playing it.

Lorna - v v impressive post. can't imagine i'll ever get around to name-checking everyone like that (or any more than about 2 at a time!). things are good here. the boys are well as is evelet (she's my DP btw). she's still on short hours so we're struggling a _teeny_ bit but i think we'll see it through ok. hope it doesn't last for too much longer though. jude's speech has exploded and we are now able to have complete conversations with him and we're still waiting for bruno to take that leap and start walking  . they're both changing so much all the time, sometimes i think time is racing away without me noticing. they are starting to play really well together (at 3 and 1) and, apart from the gazillion times a day that jude is rough with him and we have tears, it's really nice to see them together. i caught jude brushing bruno's hair the other day and saying, 'there there, now you beautiful'. it was so eye wettingly cute 

gina - congrats on the big move, it's so nice to have your space back although our boys are in and out like yoyos. jude still comes in to us most nights whereas bruno doesn't seem to 'enjoy' being in our bed so much. it will interesting to see what happens when he goes into a bed, whether he chooses to come into us or not. i was remembering, it was about this age (15 mths) that jude hurled himself out of his cot so we had to move him to a bed. cannot imagine bruno doing anything quite so energetic! it's so strange how different they both are in some respects...

must dig out some pics...

ETA: here we go; in the bath last week doing man-hugging and asleep just now (not sure where we're supposed to sleep but nevermind  they're so lovely asleep)


----------



## lesbo_mum

Rosypie there so cute i just want to sqeeze them


----------



## rosypie

ooh i know. their little baby chests... i love a baby chest... especially in a baby vest 

relegated them both back to their own beds eventually so we could go to bed. jude lasted about an hour before trotting back through. bruno lasted until 7am! yay!


----------



## MandMtb

Nismat, thanks so much for the info on ovulating, I had got myself in a state thinking I must have been doing something wrong (but I thought how hard is it to pee on a stick wrongly? lol). Anyways I have finally stopped testing, thankfully which will save some money and feel reassurred that at least I am detecting a LH surge, which is positive. I find it so interesting to find so much out about how my body  works through TTC!

Pem, Edie is so beautiful. Thanks for sharing the bday pics. I am so pleased to hear she is doing better. I hope she continues to, as I know how upsetting it must be to see her poorly, blesss. Sending her a big get well  

Lorna, I agree with the others, what an impressive post! I would never be able to give everyone a shout out invidividually as you did - well done! Thanks for your kind words about the house, yes we did think afterwards all the stress we had was for nothing, but it wasnt really as at least now we have more security than we had before and made us properly save now (on top of what we are already saving for TTC!). Oh and btw me and DW had our CP in Nov 08, but at the time didnt change names/titles at the time as were still uncertain what we wanted to do. But DW will change surname to de-poll when we hopefully concieve so we all share the same surname...I am VERY excited about our appointment on Monday, will let you know how I get on! Hope you come back soon and give us all your updates. 

Battenburg, how are you doing? How you feeling about Monday?

Rosiepie, I totally agree your boys are so cute! 

Em/lesbo_mum, has that sofa arrived yet? We are on series 4 of the L word now. But we have agreed when we get to the final series 6, we are going to have a duvet day and watch them back to back!

Aimee, how you feeling hun?

As for us, we are going to write a list of Q's to take to the consultation, however would appreciate any tips from what to ask...also got my vitamins today, folic acid and evening primrose oil to start taking in prep for treatment. I know most have you who are TTC have told family & friends, as you know we have chose not to, but for some reason in the last couple weeks I have been involved in so many discussions that has turned into people taking about families and asking when we are going to try! It's so strange.

Hello to everyone else and I hope you are all doing well.

Lots of Love S x


----------



## leoaimee

mandmtb - did you see the info on EPO from nismat on the other thread?

_Evening primrose oil should only be taken in the pre-ovulatory phase of your cycle - stop taking it after ovulation when you are actually TTC. I can't remember why it is, but it is definitely recommended that you do so.
_

its cos it can cause uterine contractions ...

im feeling better today than i have for the last week or so, so hope that continues!! thanks for asking. gabs and i did a mega shop today, some clothes for us and the baby and some bits for the house, and we ate lovely lunch!

when is your consultation appointment?

axx


----------



## mintyfaglady

Misspie, just spotted your question hon - sorry, i wasn't ignoring you. Things going well thanks. Our boy is growing like a weed! Hard to believe he's a month old already. He's lying on my chest snoring gently right now as i type one-handed. Bless. I am trying to express some milk so dp can feed him on occasion. I have a fair bit in the freezer now, just from pumping after a feed. When we do finally give him a bottle, i'll pump the entire feed that the bottle will replace then there'll be another bottle full ready and waiting. The breastfeeding has gone well, I've been lucky, but expressing and bottle feeding are proving a bit trickier because it's been hard to find time to sterilise the pump, remember to actually pump, then worrying when to actually try it - some say not to introduce a bottle before bf is established, but then they also say not to leave it too long else baby won't take to the bottle teat. We'll see I guess.

I'm really loving being a mum, especially now we're working out how to fit in our lives around looking after Sid. He's such a joy.


----------



## rosypie

we gave jude a bottle at 6 weeks and it was fine. bruno too. the struggle for me was the actual expressing; apart from the sterilising being a faff it took an absolute AGE to get just one fluid ounce. i found it worked best to pump one breast while feeding him off the other but this obviously wasn't the best logistically speaking so i gave up. consequently, jude didn't have a bottle for ages and, when we tried again much later he refused and wouldn't take a bottle again until he was nearly one. this just made it complicated to have him babysat and, when i went back to work my loyalty period when he was 8 months old, he couldn't/wouldn't have any milk in the day at all. anyway, with bruno i also struggled with the expressing but we kept up with him having the occasional bottle. i think he had one at least every fortnight/week or so but that time we used aptamil cartons instead.

anyway, i reckon you should be ok introducing a bottle just now. and as long as you keep him familiar he should continue to be fine with it. time's flying eh? it only goes quicker as they grow, take my word for it. savour this time while he's tiny


----------



## Battenberry

Hi all,

MandMtb, I'm excited about tomorrow despite being full of cold. How about you? Excited? Got your list of questions at the ready? My mind tends to go blank and I think of things to ask randomly when I'm driving, then when I try to remember what they were I can't! Told DW she can take a pad and pen and we will construct a list when we're driving there, ha!  Glad things are moving for us both, but I'm still so impatient!

Nismat, I found the info on ovulation sticks useful too, I was worried as I carried on testing positive for 6 days last time, but I won't get hung up on it now!

Pem, Edie is just so gorgeous! What fantastic photos.

Rosypie, your boys are very cute indeed.. 

I'm a bit late in joining in the name change discussion, but it was really interesting hearing what other couples had decided to do. Names are so personal, aren't they? I'm really attached to my surname as there aren't many of us left in our family, a dying breed if you like! DW also likes her name, so initially we decided to keep our own (although friends sent us mail with our names double barrelled as a joke initially, but it kind of stuck even though it sounds ridiculous!) However now we think it will make life simpler and be nice if we all had the same surname when a little addition comes along, so DW will change her name to mine. Think she's waiting until we get pregnant though to keep hold of hers a bit longer!!   

Hi to everyone else, it's happy gardening for me today once the sudafed kicks in! x


----------



## sallylouise

Wow, what alot to catch up on!

We hopefully start down regging on Thursday although it may be a bit longer depending on cycles etc.
I can't wait now. We've been looking after my 3 year old niece all weekend which has kept us busy! We took her to the science museum which she loved! 

Pem- photos of Edie are gorgeous. She looks just perfect!

Rosypie/Evelet- your boys look gorgeous too!

Mandmtb- good luck with your appointment tomorrow.

Lorna- your post was particularly fantastic and i'm feeling under great pressure to produce something as good!! 

I hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying the weekend. Everyone here is so supportive. When I log on, it feels like I'm coming home!! 

Sally. xx


----------



## leoaimee

sallylouise said:


> I hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying the weekend. Everyone here is so supportive. When I log on, it feels like I'm coming home!! ;


----------



## MandMtb

Aimee, thank you for the information on EPO, I will look up further on it now! I am so pleased to hear your feeling better and hope it continues, a bit of retail therapy must have helped too  

Battenberry, very excited about tomorrow, will look out for you   We are going to sit down and list our questions when I have finnished on here... but like you will probably think of some more on the way, so will take a pad and paper. Good luck with your appointment!

Sally, good luck for Thursday! thanks for your good luck wishes to for our appt.

Interesting discussion on breast/bottle feeding, as DW and I were only discussing this ourselves last night, as she would like to be involved with feeding from as early as possible.

Love to you all, S x


----------



## TwoBumps

My DW & I were also discussing breastfeeding. I told her about a woman I used to know who had a hormone imbalance which meant she produced milk, even though she'd never been pregnant. I said I wondered if that ever happens in same-sex relationships, as when I'm on IVF drugs it really messes with DW's cycle so pondered whether pregnancy hormones could also affect her? Anyway, I said I thought if she did produce milk it would be fantastic that she'd also be able to breastfeed... but she thought it was a really sick idea. To me it's no different than the bio-mum breastfeeding but she was really adamant it's just 'not right'. Just wondered what you all think, hypothetically of course!!

Lottie


----------



## leoaimee

its interesting isnt it ....

i remember hearing about an aid worker in an african country where she was working with victims of famine, and she breast fed some of the babies there.  i thought that was pretty amazing.

but i guess that is an extreme situation.  

who was it here who is going to try and simulate breast milk with the non bio mum with drugs so they can both b feed?  

which is an interesting idea.  

i would say though that the partners role in supporting the breast feeding mother is really really valuable role and not to be underestimated.  if the b feeding mother can just concentrate on being completly emeshed with the infant and the partner can support that unit emotionally, mentally, and practically i think its good team work.  

axxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

It is interesting about the breastfeeding, some adoptive and surrogate mothers induce lactation and feed the baby, and look at wet nurses in years gone by, but I guess that the idea has to be there. This month in the midwifery journals there are features on fathers role in supporting breastfeeding and how they feel as the non bfing partner and how key the support is to keep it going. Good luck
L x


----------



## snagglepat

I was really keen for R to try breastfeeding but she was equally put off by the idea. I know if she'd been the bio mum I'd have got my breasts out for the baby as soon as she'd let me.  

I'd just like to add that as someone who had some quite extreme breastfeeding issues early on that putting any kind of emphasis on expressing so that the partner can feed the baby is likely to go completely out the window unless things go very smoothly. I'm currently training as a breastfeeding peer supporter and we've been taught that for breastfeeding to get established it needs the first month or two of uninterrupted breast only feeding. After that, things should be established enough to start experimenting with other methods, but by then you'll know your baby and how your parenting roles are fitting together and making choices about how to proceed on the breast/bottle front will come more easily. 

That supporting role in the early days is just essential though, especially if things take a little while to get comfortable, which is quite common. Newborn babies can feed as often as every 20 minutes during the day so if the bio mum is having to focus on doing anything else it can have a negative impact. If nothing else it can make her feel pretty stressed out. 

Gina.


----------



## Dominique123456

Interesting chats  My DW actually agreed last night that after I bf baby I can him over to her for burping and nappy changing so I can go back to sleep. How lovely is that? 

I'm not sure how the whole bf thing is going to affect our love-life though, DW is a bit put off by the idea of leaky boobies and sex - is it a real problem or do most partners get used to it?

We booked a centerparcs holiday for beginning of september when Joseph will be about 8-10 weeks old - do you think that's barmy? Is there anything I need to be especially aware of do you think?


----------



## leoaimee

hay dom -

cant really advise on the sex front ... 

but im planning to take my LO to england for three weeks when she will be about 6 -8 weeks old, i will be travelling there on my own. which im kind of thinking should be fine, but who can say! i have jsut realised that i cant book my flight without knowing her name, which obviously we do know, but what if she actually turns out to be a boy!

VEC from the tri boards posted about taking her baby on holiday when he/she will be really little and mostly people responded they thought the younger the better, here is the thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=173145.0

ax


----------



## pem

hay ladies...

I can't advise on the sex front either sorry....only to say when you have a LO you don't have quite as much....sorry if tmi girls    

Center Parcs sounds like a great idea, we took Edie to Wales when she was 6-7 weeks old, it was lovely, she fed better, slept more and we relaxed loads.

On the BF front, we never managed it after about 3 weeks, she had expressed for some time but if we had established it we were giving serious thought to DP BF'ing also, think it is a fantastic idea.

Thanks for your compliments on my little wee monkey, she is fast asleep at the moment after a hard morning of soft play and little gym!

Rosypie - those pictures are wonderful , I am now sooooooo broody for a brother/sister. Don't they look alike....

Love to you all, will do a proper personals post soon, I am ridiculously run off my feet, just had an offer accepted on a new house! Much to do!

emma x


----------



## candygirl

Re: travelling with a tiny baby - it's definitely easier the smaller they are.  We went to Australia when our little one was 5 months old and it was fine.  His sleeping patterns were no different out there, and he was affected by jetlag for considerably less time than we were.  Plus he wasn't yet crawling, so could just be put down somewhere and be safe.  We're taking him to New York in a couple of weeks time and I'm dreading the flight with an extremely mobile and inquisitive 19-month-old!

Re: non-bio mum breastfeeding - we never really considered this, but it is theoretically possible.  In the US it's relatively common for adoptive mothers to induce lactation, and I believe it can be done just using a breast pump and a baby (without any drugs).  It's almost impossible to exclusively breastfeed in this way though, and as the breasts work by supply and demand I can't see how it could work well with 2 mothers trying to feed 1 baby.  I would also echo Gina's comments about how much support can help in the first few weeks of trying to establish breastfeeding.  I had a very tough time for the first 6 weeks and my partner's support was invaluable.  And while she was on "paternity" leave (yes, that's what they called it!) the agreement was that she would change every nappy and I would concentrate on the feeding.  It was a brilliant arrangement and mean that we spent almost equal amounts of time with our little one in his first couple of weeks.

We had our nuchal scan today, and all is well - so I'm hoping that I'll become less anxious now and start to enjoy the pregnancy.  My tummy has already well and truly popped (it didn't until 20 weeks last time) so I'm going to have start wearing all my old maternity clothes again - they're already out of the loft, but I was just waiting for the scan before I put them on!

Hi to all,

Candy x


----------



## leoaimee

congrats on the nuchal scan Candy!

how are you feeling?  are you having any M sickness?

wow new york what a great holiday!  hope you have a wonderful time.

i have now booked the flight for my trip to england and just hope the scan was correct and she is a girl .... cos i had to put her name on the booking.  seemed really really strange booking a flight for a person who isnt born.

Pem - congrats on the new house thats great.

axxxx


----------



## rosypie

i can't speak for anyone else but for me, whilst b/feeding, i was completely uninterested in sex. it was slightly worrying the first time around as although i suspected the b/feeding i couldn't be sure it was down to that and i couldn't be sure that my interest would ever come back. but literally like flipping a switch, the minute i stopped, my drive came back   Then, when we had bruno, the same thing happened again, we just went with the flow and didn't worry about it at all.

anyway, it might just be useful information for some of you about to have your first b/feeding experiences


----------



## snagglepat

Hi all,

The sex drive thing is a funny one. This might be a bit TMI too, but you did ask!  It dramatically dropped off for us too, but then when you're chronically sleep deprived I think it's very normal to want to just sleep at every possible opportunity rather than fill precious baby-free bed time with other activities. I'm still breastfeeding and I don't think that it's affected my libido, not recently anyway, as since we started getting better sleep early this year it's begun to come back - for both of us. R has become a bit more cautious around my breasts - I think getting a mouth full of milk can be a bit unexpected and can put her off her stride, IYSWIM. But nothing else seems to have been affected.

Just a warning. For those of you that have a vaginal birth it can make interesting changes to the shape and feel of things downstairs. Nothing drastic, but R has commented that it feels different, but that can just add to the fun - a whole new 'territory' to explore.  Now that probably really is TMI! I'm stopping now.

*Rosy* and *Eve*, your boys are so cute - and so alike too.

*Pem*, Edie is such a cutie too.

It will be lovely to get the kids together in June - assuming we can all make it.

*Aimee*, it must have been weird booking a flight for someone as yet unborn. And *Dom*, I can echo what the others have said about travel plans. Travelling with a small baby is no problem. Make the most of it because once they get mobile it's much more of a challenge!

*Candy*, glad to hear the nuchal scan went well. And yey for the maternity clothes! It must be starting to feel a lot more real now.

A little bit more news from us, we've decided that it's time to head off to the GP to find out what the fertility services are like over here so we can start getting me on Metformin again. We know from experience that it'll take 6 months or so for me to get established on it before I reliably start ovulating again, but after all our umming and ahing, we're going to try for a sibling. It looks like egg donation will have to wait for a while.

Best wishes to all,

Gina. x


----------



## MandMtb

Candy, pleased to hear the scan went well   You must be very excited!

Gina, good luck at the GP, hope all goes well.

S x


----------



## snagglepat

Just a quick Ember link. We've just put a video of her being very proud of her walking ability on youtube. It's here for those who fancy a nosey. 



 Excuse the state of the living room. With a toddler there's stuff everywhere on a permanent basis. 

Love to all,

Gina.

/links


----------



## Dominique123456

Aw.... how adorable is she!!!

She is very good at walking bless her! Also lovely to see you all as a family encouraging her on. I had to look at all your other youtube videos, what a wonderful collection. Love her big smile in 'hungry' and her first birthday, and roly and poly and your ultrasound.... they are all LOVELY.


----------



## leoaimee

what a good walker!

she is quite tall isnt she?

i also liked ember in the sink, and peeling is for softies! 

good work mummies!

ax


----------



## snagglepat

Hehehe. Thanks. I had a good look through them myself last night and realised how long it had been since we posted any. I can't believe a whole year has passed since the peeling is for softies was filmed. It makes me feel a bit better about trying for a second. I have to admit we're not as driven as we were first time round but remembering how lovely those early days can be makes the prospect easier. 

G. x


----------



## leoaimee

maybe not being so driven is a good thing?  i know my drive kind of vered into desperation at times.

being more relaxed is surely a good thing.

and as you said youve got a few months for the metaformin to start working havent you?

are you gonna use the same donor?

ax


----------



## rosypie

wow gina! exciting news indeed! i had a look at the video too and she is lovely. i wish bruno would walk .  nice to see DP too \

look forward to hearing your developments x


----------



## snagglepat

Yes, we plan to use the same donor - although he hasn't yet replied to my email from yesterday tentatively asking him. It was something we agreed initially and he's stuck to his word on everything else, so we're not anticipating a problem. To be honest, I can't imagine we'll actually be inseminating until the end of this year at the earliest.

At the moment we're relaxed about it. Hopefully it will stay that way but I also got to that desperation point multiple times in the years it took us to get pregnant the first time so I'm wary that might return too. Hopefully we'll be much more measured this time. The way we feel at the moment we like the idea of having a second child but we enjoy our family as it is so much that if it didn't happen I can't imagine it being nearly so distressing as it would have been if we hadn't succeeded at all. Time will tell!

And to answer your other question, Ember is quite tall. We ought to measure her actually, but she's as tall as other kids who are a good few months older. If she's anything like me she'll stop growing when she reaches about 4 though... 

How are you finding being pregnant in the heat - I imagine it must be beginning to get warmer over there by now.

*Rosy*, I'm sure Bruno will find his feet eventually. Ember was 17 months before she took any steps unaided, and even then it was only to fling herself at something within easy reach rather than to actually walk. Since then she's come on really quickly.

Gina. x


----------



## leoaimee

right now the heat is just really nice.  its probably 25 - 27 ish degrees in the sun and its LOVELY.  

we have a thermostat in the babys room, and it was registering 20 degrees last night ... the warmest it has been so far in the house ... we were down at 13 ish degrees during the winter (no heating).  the thermostat glows red for too hot at 20 degrees but it just about seems the right temp for us!

good luck with getting hold of your donor.

and get that measuring tape out on lovely little ember ... dont they say that if you double your height at 2 then thats how tall you will be?

ax


----------



## cazinge

Hi girls, how are we all doing, sorry not many personals but am soooo tired!!! 

Aimee - if LO does turn out to be a boy you can normally change the name on plane tickets (basically "transfering" to someone else) for an admin fee (usually around £20)

Apart from drowning under my thesis things are going ok here, its due in 10days and should be finished in a couple of days so will have a week to get it ready to be submitted! I have a job interview on Friday & if I get it we will probably bring forward ttc to september time  . 

Things aren't good where I work atm as they have just (this week) made all permanent staff redundant (which doesn't affect me as I am classed as "seasonal" eventhough I work all year round!) and they all have to re-apply for a reduced number of jobs so god knows what's going to happen. I fluctuate between been petrified about being unemployed & never being able to afford to have tx and being quite blase about it all by assuring myself it will all be ok no matter what.

Love to all, Caz xxxx


----------



## leoaimee

oh caz - hope all goes well with the redundancies ... quite a stresful time when everything is uncertain.

im not sure you can change names on the cheapo airlines ... i have been adviced that we effectively buy another infant ticket (£15) and cancel the existing one ... something like that.


----------



## Misspie

WOW, Aimee not long left now - I bet you can't wait to meet your LO?!!

I thought I would drop you all an update on where we currently stand with our journey..........

HERE GOES:- 

My AF has been weird and wonderful recently this last month, since I posted I think last time.

From Feb-March I ended up going until day 41 and then another short AF on day 18 and another short AF on day 18 counting from the first day of the first 18 AF (confused you yet??) and today would have been day 18 again, but nothing as yet and hoping that my body is now back to it's normal 31/33 days, which would mean it's due around 10th May!!! I think just with all the watching taking tests, body temp and trying to loose weight etc my stress normally shows with my AF....................... anyway ...........

So the GP was suppose to send my referral to John Radcliffe Oxford for more advice on where to go next, due to my 1-5 Day tests results coming back showing up slight PCOS. The first one was sent to the choose and book system, and got cancelled, then 23rd March it got sent to JR. But I hadn't heard anything and on the 9th April, decided to phone the clinic to see if they had received something. NOUT, so phoned GP and they said it was sent and another sent that day the 9th, so I asked if they could also send me a copy of the letter. Which I believe is really badly written, but what can you do, when your GP is helping you out!! You go with it!

I finally received copy dated 23rd March to JR, but taking into account they sent another one on the 9th, I left it until Friday 17th before I called the clinic to see if they had received the new one.....and guess what - NOUT.

When chasing the clinic for my referral it's difficult when you don't know what area your letter would have gone, due to it being badly written....I'm just hoping that it's standard in their industry and they all know what to reply with!!! The poor girl in admin, wasn't sure either when I explained the referral letter!!

I explained as much as I could to the lovely lady in admin in the clinic and she couldn't find anything on me my name, GP, previous name, nothing (we only finally just changed our names after CP in Oct 08 - so wasn't sure which name it would have been under).

She advised me to speak direct with consultants PA, and put through to Tim Childs PA, where I left a message as she wasn't in until Tues 21st April. 

My poor mesage was a bit garbled, as we aren't sure whether we are currently on NHS or Private, as the letter doesn't really state anything regarding this.....

As the PA advised, try and get as much as you can on NHS especially if you pay your NHS regular!!! ) (trying not to complain yet - it's just slow process through the NHS)

She got back to me Tues, and they still hadn't had my letter - so advised if i could fax her a copy, luckily I asked for a copy from GP!!!! Next day I faxed a copy across and she phoned me back and confirmed receipt and that it was all fine. She advised consultant would look at the letters Thurs/Fri and I should hear something back within the next 2 weeks!!!! Hopefully with an appointment and nopt back to GP!!!

That was a week ago tomorrow, in the meantime, I've been back at GP's request for more blood tests, progesterone 3 and prolactine 5.28 (Any advice/ideas how this stands would be great) the progesterone would be low, what with my messed up AF. but I have to go back this Friday on day 21, as I can make day 24 due to HOPEFULLY being in mexico this weekend and next week. So i will try and catch before and on my return w/c 11th.......then hopefully we will see some movement there and a nice letter on the doorstep with some information/appointment!!!

The more blood tests I have had done and other bits and pieces the less time we have to wait for more cycles.....as you can see I'm starting to get impatient and want to get this all started properly......


Phew  

So all going well we are hoping to get to that next step. I'm trying hard to eat everything Low GI, but can't get on the exercise band wagen to help it out!

hope all is okay with you guys, thanks for the lovely comments on the post a week ago     no personals this time..

Speak soon

Lorna
xxxxxx


----------



## Misspie

Wow that was a long post!!! 

Sorry to keep boring you all  

Will learn to  

xxxx


----------



## leoaimee

hay misspie 

not boring at all ... just lots of bureacracy... which is a serious PAIN IN THE BOTTOM .... keep us updated.

youre going to mexico?  on hols?  fingers crossed you dont get bird flu! 

axxx


----------



## Misspie

Yeah I know...........we love a bit of excitement when ever we go on holiday somewhere, catagory 5 hurricans, 9/11.. tropical storms in months thats never heard of!

But all in all, Thomson are still flying to Cancun at moment, so fly out Saturday for 1 week, then hotel is located in the beautiful Bahia Petempich in Riviera Maya, so even a bit away from Cancun's majorly populated resort!

It's hopefully the last BIG holiday with just the 2 of us, and our belated honeymoon......as the 2 holidays we had last year, one straight after wedding and the one in December, were with either sets of parents!

We went all out and staying at the Azul Sensatori By Karisma‎, which is 5 Star and looks fantastic, so really hopeing that it doesn't get cancelled.

x


----------



## MandMtb

Lorna, I hope you and DW have a lovely holiday together, hopefully the relaxation will help you de-stress, and you will have a letter on the doorstep on return, as you hope *fingers croosed*

Well, here's my update: As most of you know I emailed the clinic with some questions following our initial consultation. Most of these were about my AMH levels and treatment. Well, I got a response today stating that natural IUI(D) is ' quite in order', based on my AMH levels, regular cycles & detected LH Surge. The low AMH level would be more of an issue with IVF. It is also likely I will enter menopause in my 40's rather than early 50's like most women. This has reassured me about pursing natural IUI, but I suppose it is scary to think I could have only 12 years left till menopause. I just hope although I may be decreasing in eggs quickly that they are still all good quality!

Then at the end of the email, I was asked to contact the clinic to make another appointment for a further blood test, as I tested weakly positive for Hepatitis C in one test, and negative in another which means the results were indeterminate. This was never mentioned in our consultation! I just hope this does not impact on us starting treatment this month, as I am due to start my cycle this week, and furthermore I hope I am not diagnosed with Hepatitis C. 

So good and bad news really, this really is an up and down, up and down journey! I need a crash helmet LOL  

Hope everyone else is well.

Love S x


----------



## TwoBumps

Everyone's busy with their clinics aren't they!?! Fingers crossed for you all  

S - don't worry about the Hep C test... when I was having all my tests done I had 'cells active' recorded against my HIV test result!!! Well, I bet you can imagine the trauma that caused when the receptionist read it out over the phone!! I had to return a week later for a re-test, which then showed everything had returned to normal. Apparently if you've had any kind of virus attack your system (even if you've not actually been unwell) it can show up in other virus-type blood tests. I'm sure you'll be fine, especially as one of your tests was negative.

Lottie x


----------



## Battenberry

Hi S - I had a similar experience to Lottie when I donated blood a couple of years back, they sent me a letter to say that I had a false positive result to HIV, but I still had to go back to be re-tested to get another negative. So just to echo what Lottie said, you do get "false positive" results, and the fact they used the term "weakly positive"  and the other test was negative is encouraging, I think as you would expect a definite positive in both tests if it were to be positive. I hope you manage to get in touch with the clinic to sort it out before the start of your next cycle. 
Lots of love B x


----------



## nickidee

You could also get a weak positive if you have ever been immunised for Hep C.
N x


----------



## MandMtb

Lottie, Battenbury and N, thank you SO much for your posts, they have really reassured me  

I phoned the clinic this morning and am going in for another blood test tomorrow. And can you believe I started d1 today of my cycle, when I could of done with it being late. The receptionist said to ask the nurse about how quickly the blood results will take and depending on this I can book the treatment (or not). I will be gutted if we can't start this month, as a whole month seems such a long wait, when I was already to start like NOW. I will keep you updated.

Lorna, what is happening with you hols hun?

S x


----------



## Misspie

Hi all, 

Caz - hope all okay with work, any news on things for you yet? 

No swine flu for me, as holiday was cancelled finally yesterday...now have to wait for our refund could take upto 15 days! Once they get your money they don't want to give it back  

It's a shame, but I'm trying to be positive, we have hired a boat on the Thames for the bank holiday weekend and pick it up tomorrow, going to pick up at reading and sail towards home (Benson) and hopefully make Oxford! Weatehr is suppose to be good, though looking out the window in Henley the grey/black clouds don't give me hope! It will certainly be something different and we won't be going near any airports, plus will look at re-booking a holiday later in the year after this has all blown over, and we know where we are with our baby journey, as fingers crossed I'm pregnanat some point this year!!

M&S - you guys have had some unfotunate experiences with blood tests recently, I hope that it's all sorted and doesn't stop you starting this month. 

I'm off back to docs tomorrow for another progesterone but only day 21, so fingers corssed and while I'm there I can book in for another one on Tuesday or Wednesday.

What you guys all upto over the BH weekend?

Love L
xxx


----------



## Twinkie

Misspie, so sorry about your holiday you must be so disappointed. But I suppose better a raining bank holiday in the UK than swine flu! We nearly got sent home from work today when one of the cleaners said her son had just got home from Mexico and was feeling unwell (she was sneezing the whole time she was talking) but it turned out she had only been in phone contact with him and she just had a regular cold. Then after the panic had died down we remembered there were a few kids who had recently got back from holidays in Mexico (I'm a teacher). We were all very keen to pack up and go home  I really hope you get your refund quickly and easily. Any joy with your appointment letter yet? 
Hope everyone else is ok and it's not raining as hard with you as it is here 
Twinkie x


----------



## leoaimee

misspie

good that they cancelled you, and kind of took the decision away from you ... at least you will get refunded!

enjoy the river holiday weekend ... not quite mexico but im sure it will be fun.

we have a 'parent craft' morning on saturday at the hospital ... and i think we are going to buy a new hob for the cooker .... not much else planned to be honest.

love ax


----------



## jo36

Well, this weekend...we'll be in Australia!!! We fly tomorrow night and land in Brisbane on Sunday morning. Yeah!! Well we did it. We're now married and it does feel strangely different. I thought the actual ceremony was going to feel like a technicality we had to go through in order to have our party, and celebrate. But the day was actually perfect and very special! We loved every second of it although we were both 'bricking' it completely. And the garden party was a huge success. It went on for 11 hours and we were totally washed out by the end of it, but deliriously happy. The it was straight on to tidying up the mess of the night before, back to work for a few days before packing our cases for the hols. We're exhausted. I'll be quite glad when its all over and we can return to our 'normal' humdrum life!!!

Hello to everyone, no time for personals I'm afraid. But will catch up on our return.

XXxx


----------



## Battenberry

Misspie, what a shame about your hols, but you sound quite philosophical about it (at least you are getting a refund even if it takes a little while!). Sounds like you have a lovely bank holiday weekend planned.
DW is working all over the bank holiday and I'm off, that's no good! Going round to friends for dinner on Sat night so looking forward to that though.

Aimee - let us know how your parent craft class goes. That's actually something that if we get pregnant I think I'll feel really uncomfortable doing as 2 women, we live in quite a small town so I'd be very surprised if there were any other same sex couples. Whilst I'm fine with everyone knowing I'm gay I still feel really embarrassed telling people initially (must be from my younger years when it wasn't as "acceptable" as it is now!) and know this is a hurdle I will have to get over, so any advice would be appreciated.

I went to see an acupuncturist yesterday with view to having some to coincide with our next treatment cycle, and am going for my first proper appt in a couple of weeks and am pondering how to tell her why we're having fertility treatment. I'm in a same sex relationship? My partner is actually a woman? I don't suppose it matters I guess I'm over analysing! What do you all say? All my friends and family know, and usually it comes out casually in converstaion with colleagues etc,  so I'm not really used to having to spell it out for people!

Sorry for the long rambling. Happy bank holiday weekend to everyone
Love B x


----------



## kelz2009

hello every1, I hope you dont mind me joining you on this chat but I have had very emotional week and have been very stressed.
  My   was due last saturday, so was booked in for scan monday 1.30, but it didnt show so had to reluctantly cancel monday appointment and nurse said I need af before thursday otherwise we will have to miss this cycle due to clinic being closed for bank holiday    . This is something I did not want to do, every1 kept saying calm down and it will happen... how do they know!!!!!!!! I was not in very good mood and the last thing I wanted to be told was calm down. monday, tuesday and wednesday no sign    . 
  I have never been late with period so didnt understand why this was happening, anyway yesterday my af finally showed, I HAD NEVER BEEN SO HAPPY TO HAVE ONE!!!.  phoned clinic and they said for me to come to clinic today 1st may and I will have scan and start injections, also bring full fees with u to pay for all tx. so after a very worrying start to week we start today. 
hope everyone is ok.


----------



## leoaimee

jo and dw congratulations ... you were on my mind that your CP was happening.

glad it went well.  

hope you have an amazing holiday.

and we wanna see pics when youre back.

love ax


----------



## leoaimee

battenberry -

my advice is just keep coming out to random people and it gets easier!  i have come out to my accupuncturists ... in fact two, my osteopath, two private drs in spain who did my 8 week, adnd 18 week scan, all the drs and nurses in the hospital, everyone at pregnant yoga, everyone at aquanatal swimming .... its kind of unavoidable.  

when i had my first MW appointment i asked them if they could see any issues with me being in a same sex relationship, and whether they had had any lesbians having babies before ... the ans was no to both.  bless her she changed the bit on the form from father to mother and put all gabs details, and they have just treated us exactly the same as anyone else.

i find the more you explain to strangers the easier it is ... and just practise telling people.

go for it with your acupunctuirst and see how much easier it will become.  

i always think if someone has a problem with me and the way i live i would rather know, and i wont use their services ...

having the acu should be for you, a chill out time, to help you with the stress of TX dont have secrets that are gonna make it an additional stress!

axxxx


----------



## leoaimee

kelz - you are more than welcome here!   

hooray for you AF arriving... im afraid that AFs tend to know we are watching, as do ovulations and sometimes not co-operate and do their own thing ....

its very stresful waiting for the 'right day' but inevitably it will come ... we just cant make our bodies stick to our schedule!


please feel to remind me of this if i start going up the wall waiting for the baby to come out!    

really good luck with tx!      

love ax


----------



## rosypie

i find myself coming out a lot more often than i chose to before my kids came along. it seems more important now.

i had my AMH tested recently and it came back 3.05 - that's really low and the doctor said further ivf would be next to pointless. not that we can afford it anyway. not that we were planning to anyway. and not that i'm not grateful for our boys. we just wanted to know where we stood with regards possible further treatment at some undecided point in future. i am thankful that we ttc'd when we did because it might not have happened at all if we'd have left it any later. but part of me still feels sad that the having babies bit is definitely all over for us...

in other news: we're on day 3 of washable nappies and it's going well. he's had a bit of rash though and i'm not sure what cream i can use. anybody have any suggestions? i know greasy ones can ruin the nappy.

hope everyone is doing ok, there's so much chatter on this board it's hard to keep up sometimes. not that i'm complaining  so super quick personals; sorry to hear about your holiday *misspie*. good luck to you* kelz*. have fun in oz* jo*. and *aimee* - i can't believe you're almost there! only seems 5 mins ago that you got your bfp! love to everyone else


----------



## leoaimee

wow rosypie!      for news from dr's i guess its a toughie just knowing that door is shut, but also a relief that you have the family you wanted.  love ax


----------



## Battenberry

Kelz- glad "the day" arrived in time.  Bet you're excited to finally get started. Hope it all goes well for you..  

Rosiepie  -   sorry to hear your news, that must be hard for you.  The washable nappies sound interesting though, If we get lucky it's something I would consider (would have to persuade DW though!) so I may be asking your advice!

Thanks for the advice Re: coming out, I will just be brave and spit it out and see how it goes! You're right though, the more I do it the easier it will become I'm sure. It seems quite daunting  having to tell as many people as you've had to Aimee, but I suppose the more confident I become the less of an issue it will be! I always think people will react negatively for some reason, when in reality few people do and most aren't botheres by it in the least.

Would love to hear what you think of acupuncture.. I'm awaiting my first session with a mixture of excitement and trepidation!

B x  x


----------



## cazinge

Hi girls, sorry have been a bit AWOL, just got my dissertation handed in yesterday so was submerged in that for the last couple of weeks.

When I went to interview they told me the job was different to the one they advertised (sales rather than marketing/advertising) and the salary was lower so eventhough they offered it to me I decided to turn it down after much soul searching last weekend. It may turn out to be the wrong decision and I may end up unemployed and having to put off ttc but it just didn't feel right. We want to stay living in this area and although the job would have facilitated that it wasn't enough money to make travelling to work worthwhile. I just hope I find something that allows us to stay here, we love living at the seaside but there are literally NO jobs.

Where I work now is a bit in turmoil (don't know if I told everyone all permenant staff were made redunandant & have to re-apply for a reduced number of jobs but it doesn 't affect me as I am "seasonal) - they were told they'd know the outcome by the end of the week but now have been told it will be tuesday. Probably so they have staff to work the bank holiday weekend in case we all walk out in protest if they get rid of too many people! I have no idea who will be my work colleagues & manager next week  so I booked my holiday with the MD of the whole company!!! 

Sorry to hear about your holiday *misspie* - at least you won't have to worry about the health risks now (not that its much consolation).

Love to all, hope everyone enjoys they're weekend. DW & I will be working as always


----------



## jo36

Aimee, I just want to say a huge GOOD LUCK to you and Gabs as we may be away when your baby girl, and yes it will be a girl, is born. We get back a the end of May, so if you haven't dropped by then you'll be overdue. Hope you get the birth you are hoping for, and a safe arrival for LO. We leave in a few hours but just wanted to post this before leaving.

Xx


----------



## pem

Hey ladies!

I don't really look at it as 'coming out' as such...me and DP just get on with life as normal and although you often have to gently correct people when they say 'he' when referring to the missus, we don't really worry. As far as i am concerned, people can shove it if they don't like it. We have NEVER had any problems with any healthcare professionals throughour pregnancy/birth/Edie's care and likewise with my care in hospital. The midwifes on the ward let Donna stay longer for visiting as they said because she was female no one was likely to notice/complain...bonus points eh       The clinic we are currently ttc at are also brilliant, no problems with us at all, couldn't bet better. I think if you worry about it too much it can make you paranoid and think everyone is against you when in truth they often aren't. However I can say that as I have never had any real problems....So good luck with it Battenberry, have a big 'coming out' fest, I'd like to bet you will feel better for it!

Rosypie - Massive   for the AMH, it must be an odd thing to accept even though you don't want to ttc anymore, no advice on the cream I'm afraid, washables give Edie terrible rash and so we are permanently on the disposables. Bepanthan is brilliant but VERY greasy!

Misspie- what an awful shame about the holiday. I hope the new plans go well though!

Kelz - yeh for AF turning up, typical that it was late when you needed it to be on time!!

jo36 - have a scrummy dummy holiday!!

Cazinge- What was the dissertation for Well done on completion, I have just given up my PhD so find myself envious of anybody finishing such things!! Big     to you, hope you can find yourself a job you enjoy that pays well and enables you to stay in Wales...don't blame you for wanting to stay there, we visit Conwy a lot throughout the year and love Wales soooo much, going in a few weeks to tackle Edie's first BIG mountains!!

Aimee- Enjoy the 'parentcraft' and the new hob!! How is the last trimester treating you 

MandMtb - Hope all is well with you, A bit late I know but just to let you know I also had a weak pos for Hep and all was clear on ther next test....clueless as to why!!

We are doing well here, Edie STILL struggling with her weight and reflux but hum-ho such is life and all that, plan to go for a walk in the peaks tomorrow and having freinds over on Sunday...Start DownRegging tomorrow, DP has to jab me every day.......yak yak yak, she is thrilled as she gets the practice, I am NOT thrilled! Really stressed abut it all, terrified it won't work, terrified it will work, terrified of another MC, terrified of having OC again and we are moving house in a few weeks!!!!!!  Shall i book myself into the madhouse now i ask!!

Send me calming thoughts girls..please!!

love to you all!

Emma (mad worrying person!!)

xx


----------



## sallylouise

Emma, I can completely sympathize with how you are feeling. We are trying to move and our buyer has been a complete ****! 
I was so stressed about the IVF, the house etc I cried to the estate agent who must of been thinking, oh my god, what have we here!!
Our IVF start date has been pushed back to 14th May because the clinic got muddled with the dates and  then DP's AF was late. I feel like we're NEVER going to get there. However, I'm feeling more positive today.... long may it last.

I'm sending you a lorry load of calming thoughts!  I've been listening to the IVF companion in the natal hynotherapy cd range. I'd really recommend it for complete relaxation although I understand finding time to relax with a LO is difficult.

I hope everyone else has a great weekend whatever you are doing. This trying to conceive lark really is a rollercoaster!! 

lots of love, Sally.xx


----------



## whisks

hi everyone,

kelz  hope all went well today x

had some good news today, the clinic phoned and said they had a recip for my eggs so looks like i will start treatment very soon (i have to phone them on the first day of my next period) only thing is they haven't found me a replacement donor yet as the one they offered me a couple of weeks ago was withdrawn . however they said they should have found one by the time i am at that stage so fingers and toes crossed  
i can't wait 

very excited


----------



## kelz2009

Hello everyone, today went great I had my scan and it was normal thank god!!!! we then went for injection training my dp was great listening to all info as i aint got a clue  . I had to do todays injection as nurse needed to know i knew what I was doing lol. Its nice to get started with tx, im on superfact and gonal f. 
Hope everyone is ok today and you all enjoy the bank holiday. x


----------



## Steph29

Hi Whisks,

Thats great news , me and my partner are hopefully going to start tx soon and will be doing the same as you. Just wondering how long it has taken for them to find you a match.

Steph x


----------



## whisks

hi steph

we had our first appointment at the beginning of feb, the last blood test result only came back this week and i don't know if they searched for a match before all bloods had come back or not, but either way it's not taken long (3 months)

good luck with your treatment 

whisks x


----------



## Steph29

We are having some of our blood tests next week and have our appointment in may we are just really excited and cant wait to get going just hate all the waiting   . Not very good at the whole waiting thing. 

Steph x


----------



## whisks

im with you on that one steph, im sooo impatient. it does seem to take forever but it really doesn't (i have to keep telling myself that lol)


----------



## Steph29

Are you egg sharing with your partner or just egg sharing in general I am sharing with my other half who will carry and I'm hopefully sharing with others if possible to.

Steph x


----------



## whisks

hi steph

just egg sharing in general, my partner is very happy about us having children but has no desire to be pregnant or have anyone messing around with her bits and bobs so to speak  

thats really cool your partner will literally have your child  

whisks x


----------



## Steph29

yeah we thought of all the options but decided to do it that way because we both want to be the bio moms of the child  . 

Steph x


----------



## leoaimee

jo36 - thanks for popping on to wish me luck... my EDD is 24th may ... wonder if i will have popped before you get back!

caz - well done on the dissertation!

pem - the last tri has been great really ... although thank goodness m nature lets you slowly get to this stage cos imagine waking up one day and being 8 months preg!     at least the changes are all gradual.

i wake up most nights to wee a couple of times, (fairly standard) but fall straight back to sleep.  gabs has got used to the pillow shuffling and the turning over manovers which is great, and she sleeps through the whole process.  i waddle rather than walk!  and im in the last week or so getting a bit more knackered.  but nothing major .. really no massive aches or pains or worries .. so all good.

apparantly baby;s head is down so thats all good.  and im feeling good about the birth etc.  cant wait really.

gonna try and labour as long as poss at home.

it is kind of my last day of work today ... might have to pop in next week to sort a few loose ends, and get the rest of my money!

have a lovely time in the peaks and with your friends!

hope the DRing goes well.  hope you dont get too many SEs.

and i cant believe youre moving house!   and lots of   for you guys!

sally - hugs for you too.  i have used the TTC CDs and the preg relaxation and the birth prep cds and think they are brill.

bless you for crying with the estate agent!

whisks and steph ... loads of    for your TX too!


----------



## Steph29

Hi Aimee
Thanks and lots of luck to you too hope everything goes well with your birth. I wish we were at your stage fingers crossed it will be all under way soon we just cant wait. Lots of things happening in the next few month very exciting. Hope you all have a good weekend speak to you soon. 

Steph x


----------



## sallylouise

Aimee, I think i got the idea to use the cd's from one of your posts so thanks very much.  . I can't imagine being 8 months pregnant, wow! The changes in your body must be weird (in a good way  ). I've been on the pill for 6 wks and feel like my boobs are getting bigger by the day!  

Have a great weekend. Hope you manage to rest up a bit. xxx


----------



## whisks

Aimee - Thankyou and wishing you well for the birth, hope your labour doesn't last too long      xx


----------



## leoaimee

its soo exciting for you three!  i really hope that you are in my shoes in 8 months time ... you are gonna love it!  

  

in spanish they say 'que tangas una hora corta!'  it means i hope you have a short labour ... so whisks i do too!  having the rasberrty leaf tea ... supposed to help the pushing stage of labour by toning your uterine muscles.

gonna start on low rose of evening primrose oil next week (when im 37 weeks) and then up the dose at 40 weeks if i havent popped.  its supposed to help soften the cervix.

im pulling out all the stops for no INDUCTON!!!


----------



## Battenberry

Wow it's all goon here! Great news Kelz that you are starting tx, it must be great to be finally doing it! I hope you're feeling well with it and wish you the best of luck. 
Whisks and Steph, I hope you're not waiting too long, and you can get started soon. It must feel like a test of patience at times! I'm sure it won't be long now..
Aimee, it sounds like you're holding out well! I'm sure I'd feel just like you in the wanting to avoid an induction at all costs, sounds like you're doing all you can with the evening primrose/raspberry leaf tea. I'm keeping everything crossed for you, I'm sure it'll work a treat. It must be really exciting to finally be in the month your LO will hopefully make an appearance! Not long to go at all, I bet it's a relief to be finishing work so you can gradually wind down!
Sally it sounds like you've had an awful time   , but I bet you're just counting the days down now until the 14th.  I'm going to check out the hypnotherapy CD's.. 
Pem - thanks for your advice re: the coming out fest! I'm sure I will get more used to it the more I tell people.. I think I'll feel able to just correct people when they say "he", that seems easier than a full on explanation, and should get the point across! Hope things are going well for you with the jabs, do you feel like target practice?!   It must be such a worrying and exciting time, I wish you the best of luck with it.
Love and luck to everone, B x x


----------



## MandMtb

Hi ladies, you have sure been busy posting the last few days 
*
Lorna*, I'm sorry your holiday got cancelled , and hope the refund get's sorted soon. I also hope your having a lovely bank holiday on the boat and that the weather is shining on you!

*Jo36*, Congratulations to you and DW! I am so pleased that you enjoyed the ceremony and that the garden party went well after all your planning and hard work. Have a fantastic honeymoon in Austraillia!

*Kelz*, I am so pleased your AF arrived in time for you to have treatment this month! I can understand you being happy to start your AF, I on the otherhand cried when I had mine this month... I will explain later. But again I am so happy you can start, keep us posted with it all.

*Rosypie*, I am sorry to hear about your low AMH level  and that you will not be TTC again. Thinking of you.

*Crazinge*, well done on completing your dissertation! And wishing you look in the search for a job.

*Emma*, thank you for your post about the Hep C test. Lots of good luck wishes for the down regging and moving house - this must be a stressful time, so I will send lots of calming thoughts.

*Whisks*, Congratulations on an egg recip being identified for you. I hope treatment will start soon for you.

*Steph*, a belated welcome to the boards and the journey of TTC hun. Good luck for your blood tests next week.

*Battenbury*, I have PM'd you about the 'coming out' discussion. Good luck for your consultation on Tuesday hun.

*Aimee*, I am pleased to hear all is going okay with you and bump. I thought I had missed something with all this discussion about your labour! Does it feel strange/exciting etc that your LO will soon be with you?

I hope I didnt miss anyone...if I did sorry, and I hope everyone else is doing well.

Okay an update on me:

Monday my AF arrived, typical when I wanted it to be late, it arrived bang on time. I wanted it to be late due to having to be re-tested as most of you know for Hep C. I rang the clinic to book the test and explained the situation, she arranged for me to be re-tested Wed and advised me to speak to the nurse about whether I could book my treatment this month.

The nurse was lovely and said she would put my bloods through as urgent and if they were back by Friday all clear I would still have time to book treatment for this month. I rang on Fri and unfortunatley they were not completed and the nurse contacted the lab who said they couldnt do them before the weekend. So to cut a long story short I can't book treatment until I have the test results and now it will still be too late to book in. I was gutted, esp as if this had been picked up at the consultation I would probably had my results back in time...so hopefully they will be okay and I will start June again afterall.

Fortunatley we had a weekend camping planned in the Lakes which has managed to take my mind of it all. I even climbed Bow Fell Mountain, which was a huge achievement for me! So I am seeing this extra month as giving me time to get even healthier for pregnancy and to loose more weight! But it is hard at times being positive as I am so obsessed with my low AMH levels, I keep convincing myself that I need to get start ASAP.

Thanks for listening to my ramble.

Again, I hope all is well with everyone else.
Love S x


----------



## pem

Just a quick one from me, Edie is currently going rampant round my feet whilst destroying my eardrums with VTechs finest!

Did any of you guys who have done/are doing IVF get rotten symptoms off the downregging  I am not usually one to moan (seriously, I am a tough cookie!!) but i feel absolutely poop, sick as a dog, hot flushes, headaches....aaaaghhhh, this is normal right And my legs look like i have had ten rounds with a baby kangaroo, better be worth it!!!


----------



## leoaimee

hay mandmtb - 

sorry your tx has been delayed ... it can be so frustrating cant it?  the walk in the lakes sounds great. 

Pem - my cycle buddies who had ivf really had loads of horrendous SE from down redging ... sorry you feel so poo ....  

hay eddie!  

hay battenbury - hows tricks?  did you find the hypno cds?  just been listening to mine.

right off out now to meet with a potential new mummy friend, we have been introduced by my lovely english friend who used to live here but now lives in switerland.

ax


----------



## lucky2010

Hi to all,

So much to catch up with that I've given up trying. Exciting things afoot though with babies nearly due and treatments happening for some. I'm sorry to those of you with delays or bad news... hugs.

What's new with us?... Alex is now 19 months old and is an absolute joy. We've had some tough times with terrible tantrums, bad sleeping patterns, aggression and general grumpiness but he seems to be through the worst for now and is a lovely little boy. he has all his teeth and his speech is coming on really nicely too... a joy!! We are meeting our donor in two weeks for our first attempt at ttc #2... I'm very nervous and the pressure is really on as we got pregnant first time last time!!! Fingers crossed!

Will try and keep up with the goings on a bit more now!

Rach


----------



## pem

Aimee- hope the mummy friend meet went well!!

Rach -How lovely to hear from you, hope it all goes well for you with #2, is it the same donor as for Alex?? I'm nervous too...and bloomin bruised!


----------



## lucky2010

Hi Pem, 

Yes it's the same donor... exciting times!!! x x


----------



## leoaimee

hi rach - i think i have seen your posts on other areas of the board ...?  good luck with starting tx again.  hope you are just as succesful this time.

my new mummy friend was really nice!  
am meeting another mummy friend today!   
im thinking of trying to start a mummy and baby/toddler group in our urbanisation i have 3 or 4 potential candidates to enrol ...!


----------



## rosypie

do it aimee! i run a playgroup and it's fantastic fun and a great way to meet loads of mummys. and it's dead easy too. not to mention that your kids get to play with all the toys alone while you set up and pack away...  is there anything already in place for mothers/toddlers in your neighbourhood?


----------



## Steph29

Hi Aimee 

That sounds like a really good idea you should go for it. Me and DP have ran a Day Nursery for the past 6 years,you get to meet lot's of diffrent perents and children and its nice to see happy parents and children at the end of the day and that they have had fun.

Steph x


----------



## MandMtb

Rach - good luck for TTC #2 - how exciting!

Aimee - good for you meeting new mummy friends! You def should start a group, you would be great.

Pem - sorry to hear that you are not feeling to good with the downregging, hope you feel better soon hun and *fingers crossed* it will all be worth it  

Love to everyone else S x


----------



## leoaimee

steph and ros

im not sure how much of a profestional type playgroup i could do ... but that might be a good idea .... just not sure where i would do it!

but at least a meeting time and place would be great.

the thing is where i live is that it is essentially a housing development with no amenities ... well there is one restaurant/bar, a chemist and ummm no, thats it!   

so people have to drive out to go to work, or shopping or really for anything .... which kind of means there isnt much of a community.

axxxx


----------



## kelz2009

Hi everyone, I think that mummy meet up idea is great aimee, I am a supervisor of a playgroup and its great reward to see what the children get out of a social setting, and in your case it would be a social event for mummies 2. p.s how you feeling?
Update: we went to clinic today for scan and nurse said everthing is fine, she didnt mention about how many follies were present, maybe there wasnt any!!    She has doubled my gonal f dose and will rescan me on monday.      grow follies grow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Hope everyone is doing well.  p.s sorry to hear you are not well pem hope you feel better soon x


----------



## rosypie

mine isn't a professional nursery, just a mother/toddler group. we run out of a church hall, once a week for a couple of hours. it's run by mums and most of them help out, we have a rota for opening and closing and for the teas and snacks. we charge £1 on the door to cover tea and biscuits etc... it's pretty simple

if you're serious and there's no suitable venue on your development then you could look for the nearest one. there might be a group running there already that you could get involved with, or there might have been one in the past that folded (in which case they might still have the toys etc. - i don't know, are they big on mother/toddler groups in gibraltar?). i know mine was going to shut without someone stepping in. or you could start from scratch! i can't recommend it highly enough, it's such a fun thing to do


----------



## MandMtb

Hi all, just a quick update...I finally got the results for my repeated Hep C test, and got the all clear!  

Am due my LH surge in the next few days which is a bit gutting knowing I have missed tx for this cycle, but roll on next month and we can finally get started!

S x x


----------



## Steph29

Hi Mandmtb,

Thats great news that your : test has come back clear, what a shame you have missed this month, hope everything goes well for you to start next month.

Steph x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Mandmtb,

Great news about the test being neg!! Good luck for your tx next month  

Em x


----------



## Battenberry

Hi everyone,
Just lost a message as I pressed something instead of the "send" button, arghh!
The playgroups a few of you are involved in and run sound fantastic. I hope I find something as good when the time comes, as it must be a really good support for parents. Aimee I think you should do it, you would be great! I'm sure you would inject a little community spirit amongst the other mums and they'd really appreciate the support network.. I have had a look at the hypno natal CD's on various websites, there seem to be a few different ones I got a bit confused! Will have a look again, I'm sure they are all roughly the same so will try and make a decision!
Things are moving for us, hopefully we can have another bash at IUI this month, just need to ring the clinic in the morning to check we're ok to go ahead. Exciting, but am worried I will drive myself mad again, ha! 
Kelz- good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope your follies are growing nicely!
Pem - hope you're feeling ok and the side effects are settling down a bit for you?
Lots of love, B x


----------



## Steph29

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well . 

Battenberry good luck with your IUI this month. Some of my blood tests come back this week and my prolactin came back with a high reading have to repeat the test again tomorrow just hope it has come down or they will have to investigate why it is so high not sure what this means GP was not sure just hope it doesn't effect starting our TX.    

Steph x


----------



## leoaimee

http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/

battenbury these are the ones i use! would very much recommend them ... and have had + reports for friends who have used them too for labour.

i hate loosing posts!

follie dance for you kelz                

mandmtb - great news on the hep c!

hi steph and lesmum!  

im starting the evening primrose oil tomorrow to help soften cervix .... lets get things moving! 

/links


----------



## lesbo_mum

I have the prepare to concieve cd from them i've only listened to it once but when we get nearer to TX i will use it more... i've put it on my ipod and copied it to I TUNES so if anyone want my original let me know and i'll give it to you.... i only paid £5 on ebay and its only collecting dust home here so i may as well give it away.


----------



## snagglepat

I used the Natal Hypnotherapy prepare to conceive CD, as well as changing my diet and having acupuncture after years of unsuccessful insems in our last ditch few months of trying. I got pregnant the very first month after using them! I then used the birth preparation CDs and the techniques from the course and I gave birth to our daughter at home with no pain relief (other than a tens machine) after a 27 hour labour. It was hard work, but absolutely manageable and if we were to have another I'd do exactly the same. I can't recommend this stuff highly enough! I'm now a Natal Hypnotherapy practitioner and teach the birth preparation courses so if anyone has any questions about the CDs or the techniques generally then feel free to ask away. 

*Battenbury* - good luck this month!

*Aimee* - the play group idea is a great one. I also help to run a fortnightly one here in conjunction with our local NCT branch. I joined the local NCT committee when we moved here and it's been wonderful, like walking into an instant ready made community of families with small children. We're the only same-sex couple but there seems to be something about the kinds of people that are willing to get up and do things like sit on local committees or run groups that means you have enough in common to begin to build friendships on. We've only been here 9 months and we're already planning to go on holiday with two other local families we've met through signing up to this kind of thing.

*MandMtb* - wishing you all the best for your next cycle. The delay must be frustrating but at least you now have the all clear, and you'll get there soon.

*kelz2009* - How did today's scan go? Any more news on the follie front?
*
RachJulie* - oh how exciting! Do keep us posted on how things go. I can imagine you must be really feeling the pressure after last time too, but even if it doesn't work first time again at least you know that your donor has good sperm that your body seems to take to so it shouldn't take _too_ long.

I now have an appointment with our GP at the end of this month to see if I can get a referral to whatever the local fertility services are here. Last time we got ovulation induction on the NHS but I've no idea if we'd be entitled to that here or not. We won't know until we ask though! I'm not expecting we'll be in a position to actually inseminate for months, as it took a good three months for the Metformin to get me ovulating last time, and at this rate it will be months until I get my hands on the stuff, but at least the ball is now rolling. Our donor is up for donating to us again too, so we're on the way to making a full sibling for Ember. Hopefully some time in the next five years if last time is anything to go by....

And we've also found a house that we think we're going to put an offer in on. We're going back for a second viewing with our builder and energy-efficient-heating-expert friends on Saturday as it needs quite a bit of work, but as long as that works out OK we're very keen.  Exciting times!

Best wishes to all,

Gina.


----------



## Pinktink

Hey everyone 

Hope you're all ok and enjoyed a nice sunny weekend   Received our forms from Bourn Hall today for egg-sharing, once they get them back we can go for our first appointment - YAY!   They also informed us we won't have any waiting time for sperm either, which is fab. Had a few lots of day 2 tests done, all fine, so just waiting to get started now really. I feel so excited and positive   about this, and am going to try and keep that feeling throughout. I so want this to work for us   and everyone else going through treatment.   Off to take my folic acid - yum! Teehee! 

Love Amber xxx


----------



## leoaimee

hay there folks!

gina - wow exciting about the house.  thats great.  how are things with Rae's job?  i have a vague memory that she might have gone to part time ...

and great news you have the ball rolling with the tx.

yes im pretty keen to start up some kind of group where i live, even if its informal to begin with.


pink tink - horray for your appointment date.  thats brill.

so im 38 weeks now ... really feeling ready cooked.  but not desperate!  cant wait to meet the baby.  a few anxiety dreams have started up again, i guess understandably.

i also did the natalhypnotherapy course, unfortunately not with gina ... but it really was excellent, and gabs and i are def feeling prepared for the labour!

love aimeex


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Aimee  

Wow 38 weeks already! You and Gabs must be so excited to meet the baby  Are you having a home or hospital birth? xxx


----------



## leoaimee

i would have LOVED a home birth, but not an option here in gibraltar ... unless we paid for a private midwife i suppose, but gabs wasnt that keen to be honest.  

we started out in quite different places regarding the birth ... me prefering home and water adn gabs prefering in the hospital doing what the dr wants but we have come together in the middle through the pregnancy, i guess largely because of the natal hypno course, and i guess just both of us finding out about things.  me about the hospital here, and her about labour etc.  we are totally in agreement to be at home for as long as poss before going to the hospital.  and we have really revised all of the ways to make labour more natural and comfortable even in the hospital setting so its great really.

so yes we are both really looking forward to meeting our LO.  

axxx


----------



## Battenberry

Sorry just a quick post as I'm at work, but Emma I'd love to borrow your CD if you don't mind? That would be great.. Love B x


----------



## Pinktink

That sounds fab  I didn't realise that having a home-birth (without paying an indie midwife) wasn't an option in Gib. I totally agree with what you've said, just because it's in a hopsital room doesn't mean it has to be all clinical, you can bring your own CD's, aromatherapy oils, whatever you need to make yourself feel 'at home' and comfortable. Me and Lynnie will be doing the same thing, staying at home as long as possible and then going to the hospital. I have nothing against home-birth, and can see why women choose to have them, but wouldn't want one myself. 

How's the weather over there, must be getting nice and warm now? It's really sunny here but very very windy! All the doors in our house keep slamming!! 

Take care  xxx


----------



## kelz2009

Hi everyone just a quick update today: went to clinic and nurse did scan she said lining is perfect at 7.5 BUT, the follicles are very stubborn and haven't grown   . she said the size of lining shows the drugs are working. She went to ask consultant if we need to abandon this cycle     He said to up my dose of gonal f to 112.5 until friday then he will scan again, hopefully my follies will grow and injections bypass lining and straight to follies!!!! Why are my follies so lazy?? I really dont want to abandon this cycle. 
I feel such a failure today. p.s we had two buy another gonal f pen today as the two we have bought isnt enough. I would have been injecting for 14 days on friday.  
Hope everyones ok.
Amiee: thanx for follie dance            p.p.s  (Has anyone else had similar problems.)

kelzxx


----------



## kelz2009

Aimee which cd did u buy is it: prepare to conceive or ivf companion?


----------



## whisks

hi all, hope you are all well  

kelz - all fingers and toes are crossed for you and your follies  
        i can't remember are you having ivf or iui?

I've not really got much to report today, just waiting for my period so i can ring clinic and hopefully start treatment or at least find out when it will start, getting very impatient now but you all know how it is  
anyway af should arrive this weekend so not long now, i just hope they don't want me to go on pill as soon as it starts (as I've seen some women do), as they haven't sent me any prescriptions for it or told me to get one from my docs or anything?

anyway i have been enjoying the sunshine today, i work outdoors so its nice this time of year for me to work. being made redundant soon though, just in time for my treatment starting so not too worried but will miss working outdoors although wont be able to do the work i do once I'm preggie anyway, gonna stop now cus I'm waffling on  

whisks xx


----------



## leoaimee

kelz - here is another follie dance for you!  can i ask are you drinking/eating lots of protein?  lentils yoghurt, cheese, fish, chicken ....pinapple juice is good for your lining but you seem to have that spot on.  and water bottle on the ovaries is also supposed to help with the stimming.  

i had some friends in my cycle buddy group who had probs getting their follies to start.  oooh i hope the next five days with more gonal f really gets things going.

i listened to prepare to concieve i had IUI but i checked with them first and they said to choose that one.

whisks what job do you do?

         

here is an AF dance for you!


----------



## leoaimee

pinktink - i guess with the jobs you guys do it would be strange not to feel comfortable in the hossie!


----------



## Battenberry

Hi all,

Kelz - Sorry I can't answer your questions but I hope your follies grow with the extra meds. Sending you lots of luck for this week until Friday..  

Gina - The natal hypnotherapy CD's sound great, seems a lot of people found them really valuable so I'll certainly be giving them a go. You must be really busy being a practitioner? Will definitely be picking your brains in the future I'm sure. It's great news your donor has agreed to donate again, Ember is just gorgeous!

Pinktink - It's great there's no wait for donor sperm, and you should be able to get started soon.

Aimee - I can't believe you're at the 38 week mark already! Hope the evening primrose oil does the trick for you.. Bet you can't wait now..

Steph29 - Thanks for sending me luck! I hope when the blood test is repeated it comes back as normal and doesn't interfere with treatment.  

MandMtb - How you doing? Did you have a good weekend?

Hi to everyone I've missed (sorry!) I was supposed to go for my first ever session of acupuncture today, but she rang me yesterday as she is sick so had to cancel! I was really looking forward to it too. Was supposed to be starting to coincide with treatment, but never mind. It will be a week or two until she's back at work it seems, so will just start then. I'm starting Tx earlier than expected really, so will just go it alone for now and listen to the CD's.. Have an appt at the clinic tomorrow to check everything is ok to get started for IUI this month, fingers crossed.

Love to all B x


----------



## Pinktink

Hey 

Aimee- i'd never thought of it like that! But yes, I guess we are pretty at home there!!!  

Battenberry - thank-you  I'm hoping that too.

Just wanted to ask, does anyone know of any websites where I can find out the best foods to eat during an IVF cycle? xxx


----------



## whisks

hi aimee, 
thanks for the af dance  

i work for a community organisation, improving urban green spaces which have been neglected, we also do some commercial work, so there is a bit of landscaping, a bit of gardening and a bit of generally clearing other peoples rubbish (you know those who can't be bothered to go to the tip or use a bin)  

tomorrow will be a nice day, will be doing oaps gardens

i enjoy the landscaping part of my job but there is heavy lifting involved so think i will be getting myself a nice easy on the muscles office job for a while (if there are any out there)

unfortunatley funding has come to an end and there is not enough commercial work coming in so its bye bye for us all, my partner also worked there but thankfully she has found a new job which she loves   

whisks xx


----------



## leoaimee

battenbury - shame about the acu!

whisks - that sounds like a lovely job.  shame you the funding has ended but not sure great for being preggie!

glad your dp has a nice new job and im sure youll get one too.

pink tink - cant think of a website ... but brazil nuts, pineapple juice, anything high protein are the ones i have heard recommended.

axx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi pinktink

try this one:

http://www.thebridgecentre.co.uk/assets/Bridge%20-%20Preparing%20for%20IVF.pdf

Em x

/links


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks for that Em, will take a look  Want to be doing everything I possibley can to give us the best shot at it working.   

Whisks - wow, your job sounds amazing! I'd love something like that, working outside must be fab!  

Amber xxx


----------



## whisks

hi everyone

just had some great news today, have just been offered a new donor which we have accepted and they said he has proven good fertility so even better. also have been told i will have my egg collection in july (would have been june but has been put back because of the delay with the sperm) but i'm happy because the timing works out better with me being made redundant as it would have been really awkward asking for lots of time off two weeks before i am due to leave anyway and theres no way i would want to be working doing all heavy lifting etc during my 2 week wait it just wouldn't be good. i am a firm believer in everything happening for a reason and so far it's all worked out perfect.

i have been told to start the pill on day two of next period which is soon and they are sending them out to me along with my treatment plan. so now i am now much more clear about whats happening and very very HAPPY  

gonna go and walk my pooch now

hope everyone is well

whisks xx


----------



## leoaimee

thats great news whisks!  and a great attitude.

my waters broke last night .... well im still leaking!     its quite an odd experience and i wasnt sure if that was what was happening to begin with.

went to hossie this morning to be checked, everything fine with bubs and me.  they sent me home to see if labour might start by itself ... no luck as yet.

back in the hossie tomorrow if no labour for induction .... (which was my big fear but im feeling fine about now).

love ax


----------



## lesbo_mum

woo woo Aimee... OMG bubs is nearly here... so excited for you!!!!


----------



## Steph29

Wow how exiting 

Bet you and your DP can't wait to finally meet the baby.

Hope everything goes well  . 

Good luck with the labour, hope its a quick one.


----------



## Battenberry

Exciting news Aimee! Hope it all goes well for you and DP X


----------



## kelz2009

Great news amiee and dp. all the best for the labour and meeting the new arrival, will be thinking of u. x


----------



## candygirl

Good luck Aimee!  How exciting that you get to meet your little one soon!

We're doing well - I'm now nearly 17 weeks pregnant and I well and truly have a bump.  

Hello all,

Candy x


----------



## whisks

hi aimee, 
will be thinking of you tomorrow, hope all goes smoothly  

whisks xx


----------



## sallylouise

Good Luck Aimee! Thinking of you and wishing you lots of luck.


----------



## MandMtb

Hi all, wow I have a lot of posts to catch up on...you have been busy girls!

Firstly, Aimee - I am so excited for you...you will soon be seeing you LO! Wishing you, DP and LO all the best. I hope your labour goes as smootly as possible. I will be praying for you hun, and look forwards to seeing a birth announcement soon. We will all be checking in anxiously waiting!  

Steph - any news on the repeated blood test results?

Gina - did you make an offer on the house? You certainly have a lot going on! 

Amber - good luck with your 1st treatment, I hope the wait isnt to long...I know its hard waiting  

Kelz - how are the follies hun? I hope they have grown lots and lots  

Whisks - great news about your treatment plan for July, you must be very excited! 

Emma - have you and DW made any further plans about how you will TTC? And has that sofa arrived yet?

B - How did the clinic go today? 

A big hello to everyone else and I hope you are all doing well.

Thanks Steph, Gina, Aimee, B and Em for your kind words about my negative Hep C test. I dont have much else to report we are just waiting to start our first treatment... got about another 2WW before AF arrives! I will have to keep myself busy (as I am very impatient). 

Love S x


----------



## lesbo_mum

HI MandMtb 

yeah sofa arrived few weeks back its lovely!! we have cancelled our holiday to new york as it was just 2 expensive!! thinking of having a week somewhere cheaper in September and doing first TX in November now... WHOOP WHOOP!! 

Think we are def using the Esperance for IUI need to see my GP soon to get a referal letter and get things moving....

Em x


----------



## Steph29

No hopefully getting the results back on Wednesday, a bit stressed not only about the blood test but also the LWC has moved our appointment from fri afternoon to early morning which means battling through rush hour traffic to get there by 9. Also had bad news about house we are purchasing a search as come back failed  so trying not to let everything get on top of us as we dont want to be stressed out for TX.

Hope everyone is well. x


----------



## MandMtb

Em - glad you like your sofa...we are finally paying ours off this month! Fantastic news about possibly starting your treatment in November   I'm so pleased for you hun, although it's a shame you dont get to go to New York still! Where are you thinking of going instead? 

Steph - I so sorry of all the stress you are having   .. keep us updated about your results on Wednesday and how your appointment goes on Friday...will be thinking of you.

S x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Mandmtb- not sure about where to go yet we have £1200 to spend after losing some of our deposit from New York... any ideas?? maybe a greek island or the canaries??

Steph- sorry your having a stressful time!


----------



## Steph29

Thanks everyone i am sure these things will sort them selves out eventually!

Em- Have you tries expedia and last minute .com., I know they are internet sites and not every one trusts them but me and my DP have been everywhere with them we have never used a travel agents and had fab holidays with no probs one being 2 weeks safari/beach in Kenya with no hicups whats so ever and the up side is thay are a lot cheaper.
We paid £500 each to go to New York with Expedia in 2006 so may have gone up a bit but you should have a look and compare.
Just remember if you do buy online best to use a credit card as you will get money back if anything happens to any of the companies.

Steph x 


/links


----------



## lesbo_mum

HI steph 

thanks for the advice but we have to use Thomas Cook as we paid the £1730 towards our nearly £4000 one week trip to new york (RIP OFF!!) in vouchers people gave us for out CP... we are going to lose £530 but simply cant afford to pay the rest for new york and have tx... so im left with £1200 to spend for 2 people with Thomas cook!

Em x


----------



## Steph29

O I see, I am sure you will find a great holiday, after all £1200 is a lot of money.

Steph x


----------



## lesbo_mum

favourite is Zante first week in Sept all inclusive.... going to see them on sat so we'll see then.

Aimee- Anything else happened yet   SOOOO.... EXCITED FOR YOU!!!

Em x


----------



## Misspie

Em - Thomas coook have got some good offers to Cuba and Dom rep for 1-2 weeks all inclusive for about £1200 for 2...

Have a look these are good hotels too 4/5 stars!!

We were thinking of going to Cuba in Dec for 1 week 4 star .... £579 each

L
xxx


----------



## nismat

Bloomin' heck, it's been so quiet on here recently, then I don't check for 2 days and there's masses going on! No way I can catch up on all that's been mentioned I'm afraid.

Sending lots of good labour vibes Gibraltar-way for Aimee and DP; hope that the waters breaking has proved to be the start of things happening naturally and safely. 

Kelz: sorry to hear that your follies aren't growing - is it IVF you're having? Hopefully the increase in meds will help those follies grow as they should. 

Em- Zante sounds good to me, we love the Greek islands. The weather does start changing in September though, but if it's the first week, you should still have pretty reliable warm weather. Cuba/Dominican Republic not my kind of thing though, so I would definitely plump for Greece if it were me. 

We'll probably be having "freebie" holiday in my parents' holiday cottage in N. Yorks Moors, can't afford foreign holiday (or even elsewhere in this country) due to the IVF, and we're also re-doing our garden (currently a 175 sq metre mud-patch), so no spare pennies. 

I'm on day 6 of stimms, rather poor response, may end up converting to IUI (or abandoning cycle), so my news here today a bit pants really.


----------



## mintyfaglady

Aimee, exciting news from you! Can't wait to see your little one! Good luck with everything - won't be long now.

Tamsin - so sorry your cycle is proving disappointing. I read your longer post about it on RF too. You know better than most that it only takes one, but facing those hurdles is horrible, especially when you're on the back foot from the start. I'll be hoping for good news from it all for you though. 

No news here really. We're still having a ball at home with Sid. He's getting cuter by the minute, I reckon. He's starting to test out his voice and he's a real smiler!  

Minty
xxx


----------



## kelz2009

hi Nismat we are having iui so nurse said she doesnt need many follies, well less than 3 but any will be good!!!
Does anyone know what will happen if they abandon will it be  I only have 2 tries left? (we bought a 3 cycle)


----------



## nismat

Hi Kelz, I thought that it was probably IUI you must be having, given the dosage. I'm sure that it's more than likely that your follies will grow more with an extra boost of hormone-drug  Can't help re: the 3-cycle query though, not sure where you stand if it's abandoned. Maybe it doesn't count as one of the 3 if you don't get as far as actual IUI, but you'd have to pay for the scans/tests etc. that you have had during the course of this cycle.

*Minty*, glad that Sid is proving to be such a joy (and why not of course!). 
You're quite right, I do know perfectly well that it only takes one to get a little miracle. Today's news was just a bit shocking, as I thought that on a higher drugs dosage there wouldn't be any problems (I've just been conveniently forgetting the fact that it's also another 3 years down the line....). I've been blithely going along just assuming that we'll get pregnant again, probably first go (or if not with a frozen embryo transfer as I'd be bound to get enough eggs this time to result in frosties), and actually, none of that may happen. And that despite telling everyone that it would all be OK even if we didn't manage to make a sibling for Toby, as we're so blessed to have him already, in reality suddenly facing up to the fact that it might actually happen (hopefully not, we're a way off that being final yet) is a bit of a shocker.  Although it's too early to make any decisions, as ever I prefer to be informed/consider my options, and realistically if there's a chance I could get a better response from a different IVF protocol (and things don't improve over the next few days) then I'd rather abandon this cycle/convert to IUI than carry on knowing we would probably only get 4 eggs or fewer. We couldn't afford to continue this cycle as IVF and then do another full IVF cycle at a later date, but we could afford to convert to IUI this time and then do IVF again.


----------



## pem

Aimee - hope it's all going ok !!

Nismat loads of hugs, this IVF is stinky     

hi to you all, just had a new comp, still figuring the bloomin thing out so no doubt will lose connection V.Soon.

AF fianlly arrived yesterday for me, should have been here a week ago, more and more and more downregging for me...whoopee


----------



## lesbo_mum

Aimee's gone quiet today it must all be happening... she may have even had her by now!!

Pem good luck for downregging... nearly there!!

Minty glad all is well with Sid bless him!!

Nismat just wanted to give you  

Lorna we still havent decided about where to go instead think we'll just see what they have to offer when we go in on Sat!

Hi everyone else!!

Em x


----------



## kelz2009

Aimee: thinking of you and ur dp, hope you are ok.          kelzx


----------



## snagglepat

Oh wow, So much has happened in the last couple of days!

*Aimee*, sending tons of positive vibes to you, and Gaby. I hope that it has all gone/is going well and your lovely little one is safely tucked up in your arms by now.

*Nismat*, converting sounds like a good plan should things continue to go slowly, especially if funds are tight. I wish you all the best with it all, whatever happens! Are you still up for getting that book written sometimes by the way?

*Minty*, so glad to hear all is going well with Sid. Those early months are so, so precious. Not that all of it isn't really, but it's all so fleeting.

*Em*, good luck with the holiday choosing. There are so many places you could go to with £1200, what a wonderful dilema to have to choose!

*Pem*, the joys of downregging! Good luck with it all!

I'm all on tenderhooks here. We just had a meeting with our mortgage advisor this evening and he's putting in an offer on this house in the morning. It might be a bit of a drawn out process as it'll probably end up going to sealed bids but we're going to do our best to get it. It really is our dream home, I so hope we get it. If we do you're all invited to come and visit. 

And I'm now taking my folic acid, just on case... 

Sorry there are no more personals, the dog is plaiting his legs so I must get my walking hat on and face the rain.

Gina. x


----------



## MandMtb

Em - Keep us updated on what holiday you book! You should be able to get a good deal for £1200.

Nismat - hope you are responding better and can have IVF, but if not I agree IUI is worth a shot instead of abandoning altogether, especially if there is not much difference in the price. Hope those follies grow and grow, sending lots of   your way!

Kelz - how are you doing hun? Any update on the follies? Sending you lots of   too.

Minty - pleased to hear from you and that you are enjoying Sid! 

Gina - good luck with the house offer, will be   you get that house of your dreams!

Pem - good luck with the downregging hun.

Aimee - Thinking of you lots and I hope all is going well  

Hello to everyone else. No news here...detected my LH surge today. Dont feel as bad as thought I would at the missed cycle... in fact I am enjoying the bit of calm, before I hit the rollercoaster ride next month!

Love S x


----------



## Battenberry

Morning all,

Arrived at work early so thought I'd send a quick message. I'm dying to know how Aimee is, I'm sure all is well and they're snuggled up with their LO! Hope everyone is ok and not getting too soaked by the downpour I got caught in this morning! Em, I bet you can't wait to escape to sunnier climates! We have been to Corfu a couple of times, and it's been lovely. Good food too unfortunately, but nice for a treat! Hope those follies get growing Kelz and Nismat   I'm going back to the clinic tomorrow to see if mine are making any progress. Not expecting miracles but may be disapointed anyway, it's hard not to get your hopes up I suppose!

Love to all,
B xx


----------



## nismat

Well, we had good news and bad news at the scan today. The good news is that there is only one obvious way forward this cycle - converting to IUI. The bad news is that 3 follies have stopped growing altogether, and there's only 1 viable follie. In many ways, given that it's a totally crap response, this is the best outcome for us, as if there had been 2 or 3 viable follies, I would have been nervous about the risks of multiple pregnancy, whereas now I'm v happy to throw some sperm up there and hope for the best with just 1 egg. 
So, it's back for a scan on Monday to check that the follie is still growing, then probably dailly scans until I get to 18mm (it was 13mm today), trigger, and insem the following day. We may well opt for a second insem, as we've got quite a bit of spare sperm (since we know we've only got funds for a couple of cycles but have 9 vials sibling sperm), and it's only £125 extra for the second insem. And given that we're now looking at cycle fees in the hundreds rather than the thousands then it's almost immaterial 
But crikey, think of the £1600 worth of drugs for just 1 follie 
I'm really feeling quite OK about it; I've still got hope that doing short protocol IVF could produce a very different result (esp if tests show I've still got a reasonable ovarian reserve). And who knows, we could get a miracle IUI baby after all   

*Snagglepat * - fingers crossed for you that all goes well with you for the house purchase 
It's good to hear that you're making plans for a sibling too. I still have vague plans for the book; I really ought to try and do something about it, especially as I don't have an awful lot of paid work at the moment - might as well use my child-free nursery days for something more useful than surfing the internet  

*Kelz * and *Battenberry*, hope you both get good news from your scans

Almost forgot to say, *Aimee*, hope that all is going well for you and that you haven't ended up with a protracted/difficult labour. So looking forward to hearing that your daughter Lucia is safely here (and that you are well too of course).


----------



## cazinge

Dear all 

If u head over to the birth announcements thread, you might see some good news   

Caz xxxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Woo hoo!! At last bless her 9.56pm last night


----------



## Steph29

Hi everyone 

Has Aimee had the baby?

Nismat good luck with the TX hope everything turns out well for you. 

We went for our very first consulation today, everything went great no probs so far   just have to wait for blood tests to all come back and have some more i havent already had (Fingers crossed they all come back fine) then hopefully we can start out TX. We are very exited already but we still have a long way to go yet.

Hope everyone is well.

Stephx


----------



## MandMtb

Great news about Aimee and Gaby's arrival!   - well done and congratulations!

Nismat, I'm glad you are remaining positive. 2 insems should really increase your chances, and afterall it only takes one egg - so let's hope that follie of yours in the ONE! 

B, wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow hun..I hope you get good news about your follies and lining. I forgot to ask, what time is your appt? 

Steph, I'm pleased all went well with your first appointment!

Love S x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Steph

Yeah Aimee has had her she had her last night at 9.56pm weighing in at 6 ib's 9 oz's they have called her Lucia.

Glad your appointment went well today...

we have our dr's appointment on monday to get our GP referal to the Esperence. Also we are booking our holiday tomorrow woo hoo! 

What is everyone else up to this weekend? 

Em x


----------



## Steph29

O thats Great Aimee and Gabs we are so happy for you congratulation  

Em - Have you def decided where you will be going on your hols, hope the doc appointment goes well so you too can start your journey.


Stephx


----------



## lesbo_mum

lol no not fully decided yet have a number of places we'd like to try get a holiday to... Crete, Zante, Roades, Cyprus or anything else they come up with that is 4-5 star thats HOT HOT HOT!! I really cant wait to start TX feels like we are going to get one step closer to TTC... i've been posting everyday on here since before xmas lol DP says shes a FF widow lol


----------



## Steph29

we just came across this site we were looking for any support groups for same sex perants. Glad we found it its nice to be able to share things with others who are going though the same things as you.

But can become addictive lol


----------



## whisks

yey, have just read that aimee has a new arrival    what brilliant news.

i have recieved my treatment plan for my egg share treatment will be starting down regging at end of june and all being well will have my ec and et mid/late july so excited and bit nervous at same time, not looking forward to the injections but it will all be well worth it. also omg have got loads of paperwork to read through and sign and also have been asked to write a good will message for any children born from my donated eggs so im thinking about what i am going to write.

kelz how is you treatment going any follies yet?

hope you are all well 

whisks x


----------



## kelz2009

CONGRATULATIONS AIMEE AND GABY ON THE ARRIVAL OF LUCIA      


We went to lwc yesterday for scan, nurse said we only had one follie size 13mm which I was a bit worried about but she was positive and said lining was perfect and consultant was happy to go ahead with this cycle as it only takes 1. We go back for scan monday hopefully follie has grown to at least 18mm and we will have pregnyl that night and insem wednesday   .
Hope everyone is ok. Nismat looks like we have similar cycle this month we will prob be on 2ww together all the best for u and your follie I will do follie dance for you:


----------



## Steph29

Hi Kelz2009,

Thats great news that you can hopefully go ahead.

We were at the LWC yesterday morning, we may have been in the waiting room at the same time? (Unless you were there in the afternoon).

Hope everyone is well.

Steph x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi girls

just booked my holiday we are doing a week in a 5 star hotel in corfu woo hoo!! 

Kelz- hope you follie grows and your 1st insem goes ahead   

Good luck!!

Hope everyone is well im rubbish at personals lol

Em x


----------



## whisks

follie dance for kelz and nismat

      


have started af today so will be starting the pill tomorrow, its all happening now  

whisks x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Aimee and Gaby I am so thrilled to hear that Lucia has arrived, can't wait to see her pic. I hope that you are all enjoying those first few days



: x


----------



## Battenberry

Woo hoo!! Huge congratulations to Aimee and Gaby on the arrival of little Lucia. Wishing you lots of love, x x x


----------



## Battenberry

Em, 5 star hotel in Corfu sounds amazing, where abouts is it you're going? B x


----------



## lesbo_mum

we are going to St Johns i've never been to corfu before so excited lol

Just got home from my mates little boys 3rd bday... lots of babies and small children there... i think we were the only childless couple there


----------



## Battenberry

Em - big   for you. It can be really difficult sometimes can't it, when you're at a "do" surrounded by children and people who have them.. Just think you will have a fantastic holiday, making the most of it just being the two of you, then in no time you'll be starting your own TTC journey. Lots of love B x


----------



## lesbo_mum

thanks Battenberry  

Back to work tomorrow really dont want to go back   But then again we are going to get out GP referal tomorrow after work whoop whoop!!


----------



## Twinkie

Good luck with the scan today Kelz hope everything is good and it all goes ahead on Wednesday.

Em, you must be so excited to get your referral sorted this afternoon, it'll all happen so fast for you now!!

I'm stuck at home for the first half of this week at least with shingles. Can't believe how painful it is and how disgusting I am to look at - covered in rash and blisters  hopefully will clear up soon. Daytime TV here I come!!!

Hope everyone is have a good Monday morning - well as good as any Monday morning can be!!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

ouch Shingles sounds nasty!! hope you get well soon!!

work is rubbish today i hate mondays!


----------



## kelz2009

Hi everyone been for scan and nurse said I had one follie 20mm, lining is perfect and also she said i have two other follies that might get released 13mm and 14mm I dont think they any good tho, prob too small. I have to take ovitrelle tonight at 11.45pm and back wednesday 11.45 in the morning for insem. Nurse showed us follies today I never expected them to look like that lol, not sure what I thought  .    
I have mixed emotions at the mo very excited but very very nervous   .I am working tomorrow then put paid leave in for wednesday, thursday and friday, back to work next tues after bank holiday.
Hope everyone is ok today.
P.S A bit of advice for anyone assuming their dp will automatically become childs other legal parent: We explained to nurse today that forms need to be amended for dp to fill in as forms we had been given had not been amended since new law april 2009(legal parent)
Nurse then gave us a form which allowed my dp to become legal parent I had to fill in to say I want dp to become legal parent and she also needed to fill in form to accept being legal parent, for these forms we had to have representative and witness for both of us.
Nurse said if I hadnt filled in forms before insemination my dp would have not had legal responsibilites. so glad I asked as we would have been very upset otherwise. 
sorry for long post x


----------



## Steph29

Thats great news foliie dance        for you and your DP.

Thank you for the heads up on the legal parent forms as we are just starting our TX at the LWC and wasnt sure how it was all gonna be done.

Do they give you all the forms and guidence at the LWC for this?

Stephx


----------



## kelz2009

Hi steph I asked them about it was little concerned about dp not being on any forms, as most were for male partner or husband but my dp always changed those forms to female partner. They are great at lwc when it comes to same sex couples, we have had a fab time there, nurses all great and consultant, even had two nurses fighting over who was doing our iui lol. When I mentioned it about legal parent they thought I had already filled one in, but I hadnt but was great with helping us out and really reassured us about everything. I think lwc are fab!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steph29

Thank you I will ask next time we are there about forms.

Lwc is fab we went for our frist appiontment there last week they were really helpfull and friendly it went better then we thought do you know if that means that both you and your DP will be on the birth certificate. 

Stephx


----------



## whisks

hi kelz,

i have just got all my forms through from lwc and its a little confusing. from what i can tell i don't need to fill the form in to agree for my partner to become the legal parent as we are in a civil partnership, however the form that my partner has to fill in says she will be the legal parent if we are in a cp anyway but need to fill form in in any case to say she does not object to becoming the legal parent. well we are gonna fill in both forms anyway as better safe than sorry. i aslo noticed that alot of the other forms are for husbands or male partners you would think the hfea would have changed these by now   we will do the same as yourselves and just change the forms to female partner.

hope all goes well for wednesday 

whisks xx


----------



## MandMtb

Em, I'm so jelous a 5 star hotel in Corfu - I hope you have a fantastic time hun! Also, I hope everything went well with requesting the GP referal, you must be so excited that it is all becoming real now?!

Kelz, what great news - I am so pleased you are all set for the insemination on Wednesday   

Twinkie, bless you. I hope the shingles clear up soon  

B, good luck with your scan tomorrow hun! I hope it all goes well. 

Love S x


----------



## MandMtb

PS.. Kelz we filled in the correct forms at the clinic about my DW becoming legal parent, however we did not have anyone sign as a witness...does this need doing? I read it and so did our consultant (although I dont have much faith in him) that you only needed a representative to sign the form on your behalf, in the event you were physically unable to do this yourself...I would be grateful of anyones advice. I think I may ask when were next at the clinic for someone to check this for us.

S x


----------



## kelz2009

Hi whisks not sure about forms if u are in cp , I would fill them all in anyway. My dp changed forms from male to female and also wrote on any other information she wrote, we are in same sex relationship and I will be the childs legal parent she then signed her name, nurse didnt say anything about the way we did it, I think its bad that hfea havent changed forms they are quick enough taking our money for licence etc...
Steph: this now means my dp can be added to childs birth certificate as parent, I think it will say mother and parent on birth certificate or parent 1 and parent 2 not really sure but know she can put her name on it.


----------



## kelz2009

Not sure about representative but dps mum signed and witnessed this if probs when we go back to clinic they will let us know   Did you have paper work with forms to explain which part needs to be filled in?


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi girls

Great news Kelz about your follie i hope everything goes to plan for Wednesday.... nearly on your first and hopefully last 2ww   

Been to the GP for referal i asked her to do my CMV, rubella and blood group only as thats what the clinic had asked for... she was a little funny about it so i dont think i'll push my luck about the rest lol 

Em x


----------



## whisks

hi kelz

no didn't have guidance for those forms about consent to become legal parent but did for some others (can't say which ones exactly without going through them as have loads to fill in and sign).

i'm sure the clinic will help you it is very confusing  

whisks xx


----------



## kelz2009

Hi lesbo_mum great news about gp doing bloods for you, my gp wouldnt do any for us  .
I really hope this will also be our 1st and only 2ww. I am taking my ipod to listen to during insem as nurse said lots of people do this to take mind off whats happening and to relax you, Im also taking bach rescue remedy another suggestion from nurse.


----------



## lesbo_mum

i kinda didnt ask her lol i just said oh by the way the clinic would like you to include in my ref letter my CMV status, Rubella status and blood group... SLY!!!  

what does bach rescue remedy do?? someone suggested it for before our CP to help with nerves?? how does it help


----------



## Steph29

Hi em,

Our GP did our initial blood tests but while at the clinic they told me i needed more as im egg sharing i could have them done there but would have had to pay. They suggested that i rang my doctors while at the clinic to ask them if they would do it, the receptionist rang the hospital and then said come and see doctor and he will refer you, I went for app today at docs and he said he wont do it.

Its not just the cost but now we have to go back to london to have it done and it takes 4-6 weeks to come back so its just delaying TX.

You were saying that your GP was a funny with you well we thought our GP was going to be helpful after first visit but today he seemed completly un helpful and diddnt seem to care.

Stephx


----------



## Pinktink

hello  

just wanted to say hi to everyone - we sent our paperwork to bourn hall today - TTC officially starts now (even though we've been on here for months -  )

Congrats AimeeGaby - can't wait to see piccys!!

Mwah

Lynn


----------



## MandMtb

Hi ladies

I justed checked the HFEA website, and they have copies of the consent form online that you can download, for those of you interested. I was also reassured that the forms only need to be signed by a witness if a representative signs on your behalf.

Kelz, is your DP going to the insem with you? I think I would feel a bit strange having an i-pod on during tx, but I guess it will help distract you - which must be a plus   

Em, well done for your 'slyness' with the GP  

S x


----------



## kelz2009

Bach recue remedy just calms you down and help with nerves, it works for us anyway. I just replied on your post about smear, I had to have smear and I'm only 23 nurse also did high vagina swab for chlamydia.


----------



## MandMtb

Lynn, well done for offically starting the TTC journey!


----------



## kelz2009

Yeah dp is coming with me she has done with every appointment so far, nurse just said try it, if it doesnt help i will take it off, wont put it on loud just relaxing music like pink lol.


----------



## lesbo_mum

lol DP laughed when we came out she said "i thought u were going to ask for some bloods not tell her lol" you dont get nothing in life unless u push but i dont think i'll be lucky enough to get any more off the NHS BOOOOO!!!!

I have had my free NHS chlamidia test results back by post today... another free bie on the NHS and i didnt even leave my own home as its a postal kit they do round here for under 25s!


----------



## kelz2009

congrats on getting on the road of tx lynn x


----------



## Battenberry

Hi all,

Kelz, great news about the insem on Weds, you must be excited. I'm sure it will all go well for you and we'll be here to distract you on your 2WW!
Em, well done on the GP referral, it pays to be a little cheeky I think. Sometimes if you go in with the expectation they will do it, as you did, it foxes them as they haven't chance to say no, you've just assumed it will be ok! Good tactics!
Twinkie, hope you feel better soon and daytime tv is good company!
Lynne, glad you're officially starting TTC! An exciting time for you..
As far as the consent forms go, MandMtb you're dead right..  I looked them up on the HFEA website before we went to be sure we would be signing the right bit! It's really exciting our DP's can be on the birth certificates, I wonder what they'll look like?

I had my first acupuncture session today, which was fine, painless and quite relaxing actually, which came as a surprise. Early night for me tonight as I'm back to the clinic at the crack of dawn tomorrow, I expect my follie will be huge after acu, like James and the giant peach, lol! I can only hope...

Love B x x


----------



## kelz2009

Hi B, hope everything goes gr8 tomorrow here a follie dance for you :         .
I have had hot water bottle on tummy last few days and has seemed to work as I had 13mm follie on fri and now 20mm and none on left but now 14mm and 13mm.


----------



## Battenberry

Thanks Kelz,
Hope your follie dance does the trick! Last cycle mine took ages so I have had the hot wheat bag on at every opportunity! Mine was 10mm on Sat so will have to see what progress we've made tomorrow. Had a few smaller ones but they didn't think they'd come to anything. Yours sounds nice and juicy! B x x


----------



## kelz2009

B, I had very slow response from injections, I have been injecting for 17 days,   but as they say patience is a virtue, it will get there in the end. p.s talk to your follie my clinic said and they were serious, work must think ive gone mad saying, grow follie grow!


----------



## Battenberry

Ha, how funny is that?! I will start talking to them if that will help, although I may be mistaken for a crazy person!   x


----------



## kelz2009

Thats what I thought, the things u do to have baby lol     l


----------



## snagglepat

My DP talked to the sperm - laying her head on my belly and giving them directions - on the insemination that got us pregnant.


----------



## Battenberry

Fantastic! I will have to get DP to do that too, obviously a little personal coaching goes a long way   x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Aimee has posted some pics of lucia!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=194824.0;topicseen

She is so cute!!


----------



## Steph29

Hi everyone,

Was reading posts about the legal parent and who goes on the birth certificate, But does anyone know if this also includes the baby receiving my surname if my partner is the birth mother.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Battenberry

Hi all, 
Em, thanks for telling us about the pics of Lucia, she is just gorgeous isn't she? Aimee and Gaby look really happy..
Steph, I think you can choose whose surname the baby has when you register the birth, not 100% sure but think that's how it works. I'll try to find out more...
I'm a little fed up today of wondering what my follies are doing! Will find out tomorrow..
Love to all, B x x


----------



## nismat

Those are gorgeous photos aren't they - Aimee and Gaby are positively radiating happiness. It's brought a little happy tear to my eye  

Steph - you can def choose whatever surname you like when you come to register the birth of your child; it's not directly linked to the legal parentage stuff. He/she could even have a different surname to you both, or a double-barrelled one, all depending on what you want. We were going to use my DP's surname (I'm birth mother), but in the end we changed both our names by deed poll (amalgamating the two into a double-barrelled name) so that we would all have the same family name. This was something that became increasingly important to me during the pregnancy, even though I had thought that I would never "give up" my surname. Both Karen and I were determined that she would have a name-link to our baby, to make it absolutely clear to the outside world that she was just as much a parent as I was, but then as time went on I realised that I wanted to have the same surname as my child, and that was way more important than holding on to my original surname.


----------



## Steph29

Hi nismat,

Thats exactly why i wanted the child to have my surname so even though DP is usuing my eggs it would be clear to everyone that it was my child too. My DP is not bothered about keeping her name as hopefully in future she is gonna change her name so we will all have the same family name.

Stephx


----------



## leoaimee

hi everyone!!

woweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!  im a mummy!!!!       

i cant tell you how amazing it feels but also what a shock to the system it is.... post birth recovery time is pretty mental.

what a rollercoaster.

thanks for all your lovely thoughts and words in during the labour .... made my eyes well and boobs start lacktating reading it!!

sounds like weve got a whole new bunch of pregnancies on their way pretty soon!  how wonderful.

re the surname thing steph 29 ... i assume its the same in england, but on lucia's birth certificate even tho i couldnt put dp as her other parent, we could chose any surname we wanted so we have double barralled it.  it was pretty amazing the day we registered her, here she is in the archives of time and history.  seh also has a passport too.  amazing!

Gina .... hope you dont mind but im gonna PM you my birth story before i publish it .... just wanted to get your angle on it from your exp as a doula.

big hugs and love to you all.


axxx


----------



## Dominique123456

lol  No - Gina don't censor it!!


----------



## kelz2009

Hi Aimee nice to see you on here, your fotos of lucia are fab... so glad you and gaby are enjoying being mums all the best kelz xx


----------



## Steph29

Hi Aimee,

It is nice to hear from you and are glad your are all well.

Stephx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Aimee  

Just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS! And Lucia is gorgeous!!!! xxxxx


----------



## snagglepat

Hi *Aimee*,

I'd be honoured to read and give feedback on your birth story! I'm really touched that you'd want to do that - please feel free to send it over. And *Dom*, I wouldn't censor a thing - it's not my story! I'm guessing *Aimee *might be more interested in general feedback rather than an edit.  And *Aimee*, the photos are gorgeous. What a stunner you two have. 

*Battenberry* - how are your follies doing?

I'm a ball of nerves here. The house we've fallen for has gone to best and final offers (sealed bids) - deadline next Friday so we won't know any more until after that. We want it SO much! I'm teaching all this weekend though so hopefully that will serve as a good distraction.

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## Dominique123456

Ah Snagglepat - didn't realise you were gina or a Doula! Sealed bids? That's nail-biting stuff!!

My mum was told by her friend that "If you really love Dominique you'll buy her a Doiley for the birth and baby" lol      my mum was very confused!


----------



## Damelottie

Gina for the house. Really hope it comes to you  . I have been getting so much support from my Doula and she knows you!!!! Clare Morrow-Goodman. I bet she's wondering what on earth she's taken on with all my problems     . She's coming to my next consultant appt with me - as I was soooo upset after the last one.

Lots of love

LL xx


----------



## snagglepat

Hi *Lottie*,

Oh Claire is lovely!  Good choice. She'll be fantastic.  I'm so sorry to hear you've been having such a rough time though. Consultants seem to be either fantastic or truly terrible, and they rarely seem to meet in the middle. You know you can request to change to a different one don't you? I'm sure Claire will have mentioned that. 

*Dom*, I have to admit that's the first time I've heard them referred to as Doileys! Hehehe.  

Hugs to all,

Gina. x


----------



## MandMtb

Aimee - its so good to hear from you! Can't wait to read your birth story.

Gina - good luck with the house *fingers crossed*

S x x


----------



## Misspie

Hi all, 

Lots going on, it's been a few weeks since I've been on.

Aimee -        

CONGRATULATIONS to you both!!!! And WELCOME to baby Lucia she is georgous you both looked so happy in the photos.

Hope all the resat of you are well, and keeping out of mischeive (cant spell it).

Well I haven't been on worlks been crap too busy and problem uppon problem, continuus trips to London Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz and only more to come! 

Family, well thats just another story, and Katie is determined to after this weekend to close her whole family out of her life. But it's putting her through a huge depression and she is having major mood swings at present......I don't agree her doing it, I think she should face them and have it all out, but she keeps telling me she's wasting her time, from previous experience. All I can do is support her and show her I love her and she is unwanted and uncared for! 

I think it's made us realise we don't have enough friends who are like us and in the same boat, so we can't wait for the BBQ, if it's still going ahead?!
We moved to Oxfordshire 2 yrs ago, and don't have any friends outside of our work social circle around here, and even though we have other friends they all live away and are all straight/married and have children, no problem there - just no where near us to spend more time with them!! :0)

Well the only good news I do have, is finally 2 of my blood progesterone levels hit 21, which aparently means I ovulated!!! Woohooo

Though I had the blood tests a week out and they both tested 21, does ovulaiton last that long??
My cycle this month was 45 days so much longer again, but I have an appointment with a personal trainer tomorrow which I'm usuaing from my GP referral....may as well make use of it..

ALSO....................................................

We have our appointment at JR fertility!!! Wohoooooooooo 29th June!!!!! The day after the BBQ, so for us it's even more important to meet you all and feel our head with as many questoins before we turn up on the Monday!!

How long have things taken from that first consultation to starting treatment? Mind you we don't know what treatment we are going for now, until we speak with them further on advice...

Hopefully I should be on here a bit more again now and I can keep up with all the gossip...

Speak soon

Love Lorna


----------



## Steph29

Hi Lorna,

Soory to hear about your stressful time with your DP's family.

We are in the same situation we dont know many people in our situation so we are also looking forward to meeting on the 28th is that the one you are talking about the one at the park sorry bit confused .

Hope everyone else is well

Stephx


----------



## Misspie

Hi Steph, 

Yeah the one on the 28th in Brummy!!!!

xx


----------



## Steph29

Yeah we will be going if its still on, Sorry you threw me when you said BBQ   as we are not sure what is going on just thought we were meeting in the park, thought you may have been on about something else.

We are you hopeing to start TX?

Stephx


----------



## lesbo_mum

HI Lorna!!

Sorry Katie is having such a cr*p time of it! 

We cant come to the BBQ on the 28th got alot going on then and Brum is a bit far for us i think...... however next time you guys are down Southampton way drop us a line and we'll def meet up.... even a meet up London way is not to bad sometime for any of you guys that way. We dont have many friends in our situation yet i have a few gay mates but none really doing the baby thing yet.... actually thats a fib a girl i went to school with is gay and shes having a baby and the couple i gave our seats to at the pink concert we have also become friends with..... oh and Willow who posts on here sometimes we relised the other night that she is someone i used to hang about with about 5yrs ago lol  

Glad your bloods came back good... you ovulated woo hoo mate  

Good luck with you appointment on the 29th June hope all goes well... we are waiting for our referal to the Esperance and our initial appointment but i think its gonna be a while yet but i have some bloods (rubella and CMV) booked in for the 11th June... there all my NHS GP will do  


Em x


----------



## Battenberry

Hi there,

Gina I really hope the house becomes yours! It must be nailbiting going to final bids when you've fallen in love with it.. Here's hoping lady luck is on your side.. 

Lorna, it sounds like you and DP are having a really rough time. It is difficult when friends are spread around the country and you don't have many people in the same boat, so to speak. Hopefully going to the meet up will help.. It's good news your blood results show you've been ovulating   and great news you have your first appointment. 

Good news today, my IUI is arranged for Weds, so I'm nervous and excited at the same time!

Love to all,
B x x


----------



## Steph29

Hi B,

Thats Great news for your IUI   . I bet you are so exited.  

Stephx


----------



## Misspie

Howdy Howdy, 

I'm sat here at my desk trying to be positive and get Katie to tell her parents exactly what she thinks. She been suffing with a headache now since Friday and the stress is building up. She thinks its a waste of time and her energy, but as I just said maybe this time its not as she already made up her mind so getting it off her chest will only help her. (She not convinced)

B - IUI Weds, WOW....only 1 more day to go....EXCITING!

Em - Brummy isn't far from Soton! You more than welcome to break up your journey and come to ours and we could drive you the rest of the way! We are literally at the half way mark!

xx


----------



## leoaimee

hay peeps!

glad to hear all things progressing for you with TTC ... really exciting!

and im sure you will all have a lovely time in brum at the meet up.  

little lucia is sleeping upstairs with mummy g and im sneaking on the pooter.

all going well.  boobs still very tender, but not like they were a week ago, hopefully got them before they turned mastitisey.  phew.

lucia seems to like sleeping on a pillow in between her mummies at bed time ... strange as she sleeps fine in her carry cot in the day, but as soon as she knows we are all going to bed she wont settle until she is in bed with us.  how funny is that!

ax


----------



## Misspie

Awwww aimee that is soo cute! 

You need to put some more piccies on here of lucia!

Hows the being a mummy feelings?

i soo can't wai't. I actually am craving it more than ever, and think i would love to try and find a way to win the lottery so we wouldn't need to work again!


----------



## pem

aimee and Gaby, she is absolutely amazing and you both look incredibly happy, how is the babymoon going??


----------



## pem

Hey ladies...

Sorry been very AWOL, Edie been most poorly again, had hand foot and mouth virus, poor little saus. made her really poorly and stopped her eating altogether for AGES as her mouth was incredibly tender, so we are yet again fighting the weight gain battle, avoiding the dietician and running like mad from HV and scales, she is however back in fine fettle... 

Been in Wales for the past ten days, it was lovely, Edie been on the beach and in the sea, she loved it..

Aimee- lucia is lovely, hope the boobs are doing better and your recovery from the birth is well on the way  

Misspie- glad to hear treatment is progressing for you, it is a long long road isn't it loads of   for your patience !! Sorry your DP is having such a rotten time, my DP has huge probs with her family and it can be really stressful for you both, i hope she can come to some resolution and you can both achieve some peace in your life  

Battenberry - IUI 2mw Massive loads of luck to you and your follies!!    

Gina - hope the house goes your way, we are a few days away from signing ourselves, with completion just round the corner, how bloomin stressful is it IVF and moving house is just about going to finish me off, it was NOT supposed to happen like this!

Hello to all, i am pretty crappy at personals, have mega bad headaches from the downregging, feel like crying with it most of the time and a bloomin ice cream van has just wake Edie up from her nap.......i want to murder him....

right....back now..she very unsettled now, poor little lady! We had a scan yesterday, have 12-13 follies, approx 11-12mm, this apparently is just fine, should be going to EC fairly soon, the blast transfer and so on and so on....i am really just floating along with it all, have no clue what is actually going on. Apart from the bloating, headaches, sickness, sleeplessness, it's like the first trimester all over again, really hoping for a BFP..

loads a luck to everyone cycling and those on 2ww, have to mow grass now before little E wakes up! 

em x


----------



## pem

please note the IVF madness ladies...I posted on Aimees birth announcement and it ended up here...cannot be my fault, not possibly...     she says, removing the hairdryer from the fridge !!!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Girls

I just got a phone call this afternoon from the Esperance my initial consultation appointment and councelling are booked in for the 2nd July whoop whoop!! now to just get the time off work woo hoo!

Em x


----------



## TerriWW

hi everyone

I've finally got round to posting on here again! HOw is everyone? Aimee Congratulations on your daughter - fantastic! Does anyone know how it went for mable/edith and minty?

I got pre eclampsia at 32 weeks and was admitted to hospital. It really took hold at 33 weeks and I went down for a cesarian. All a bit stressful but we were really lucky as Romy was born at 3lb and 15 oz but in good working order! Her only issue was that she needed a feeding tube for a couple of weeks to top her up as she wasn't strong enough to feed for long enough to take enough food on board. We came home when she was about 2.5 weeks old and she's 9 weeks old now. She was 6lb 4.5 oz last week so probably close to 7lb now  

Hi to everyone I've not mentioned and hope all well with you all.

Terri


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Terri 

congrats on baby Romy   

Em x


----------



## Steph29

Hi Everyone,

Terriww  -  Congratulations on baby Romy   (Love that name that is one of the names on our baby name list)

Em - Great news on getting your appointment i know it is first appointment but it just makes it all real and very exiting.

B - IUI tommorrow How exiting  

Pem - Know how you feel with House moving and IVF We have just started our TTC journey and are waiting to sign for the house we have brought its been about 9 - 10 wks now and still not completed we wanted to be in and settled before TX started, never mind we will plough through it.

Me i went to docs today to ask him to do more blood tests i have to have an appoitment for fri but i just know he is going to say no  , dont know why im going really.

Hope everyone else i havent mentioned are well.

Stephx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Steph good on u u stick to you guns with those bloods you want!! Im so happy to have our first appointment booked i feel we are actually doing something towards TTC other than peeing on OPK's lol


----------



## Steph29

Yeah thats how we felt even though it feels a million miles away from our next app expecially with these flaming blood tests after the first consulation you do feel like your under way. 

Stephx


----------



## MandMtb

Hi ladies...

You have been busy with your posts.

Lorna - I'm so sorry for your poor DW and the troubles she is having with her family   I hope she finds some peace from it all soon. Great news about your appointment on 29th, I bet your really excited? I think it will help you too meet others to in a similar situation.

Pem - I am sorry poor Edie has been unwell again, I hope she is much better now. Great news about the follies  

Aimee - It's good to hear from you and that you lil family is well. How cute that Lucia likes to sleep between her mummies.

Em - It's good you finally have an appointment date! I hope you get all your tests done asap.

Terri - Congratulations on baby Romy   I am pleased to hear she is well after the stressful pregnany you had. 

B, GOOD LUCK for tomorrow hun, sending you lots and lots of  

I'm just waiting for my AF to arrive.... patiently   he he.

Love S x x


----------



## pem

Hello again!

Terri, massive congrats on baby Romy, what fantastic weight gain, she sounds like a little cracker!

steph - Stick to your guns about them bloods! GP's can be such arses, We are really lucky as as ours is incredibly supportive.. hope the house move gets going for you, its one hell of a waiting game.....similar to ttc really!

LesboMum - great news about the first appointment, it is god to feel you are finally getting somewhere..

B- how was the IUI??

S - AF never arrive when you want them too, when I was DR mine was 5 days late, i was soooooo impatient, I am hoping not to have another one for at least 9 months  

Ironing to do this afternoon, DP is out clocking up the miles on her bike...madwoman in this weather  

Love to everyone,     to those in the 2ww!

Em x


----------



## Misspie

Howdy Howdy Girlies...

I wonder how B's got on with her IUI today?! Updates Updates please!!!

Congrats Terri, with baby Romy, are there any pics floating around!? Sounds like you had a tough time, but all worked out for the best and you have your bundle of joy now!  

Just had updated photos on our godson and god daughter, only saw them a month ago, and seeing them in 2 weeks but they have grown so much. Bless, I knwo I'm getting broody when I have problems at work, and would much rather look for Naomi's 1st bday present! 

Em, great news on your appointment, glad your appointment has come through. It's great that we have loads of babies, ttc's and 2ww's.

Pem/Gina - Good luck with the house moves....are you moving for any particular reason? And sorry to hear about Edie again being poorly!

Hows everyone else, it's certainly quiet on the boards since i've been back!?

Lorna
xxxxx


----------



## Steph29

Hi Everyone,

B- Hope everything went OK with your IUI today, hopefully will have a BFP soon.

we are off to my nephews 4th birthday party tonight where everyone thinks they can interegate us about TX. Does anyone else have this problem or is it just my family, it is starting to get DP down as she hates being questioned about everything, but they never remember when we have appointments or ask how they went they just say oh did you go to you app. (Even though i had told them a million times).

Steph x


----------



## whisks

hi everyone 


battenberry - i hope your iui went ok today   for a   for you xx

kelz - hows the 2ww going how long now till you can test?

aimee - im so happy for you, you must be glowing   ps lucia is a little cutie x

i hope everyone else is well and got my fingers and toes crossed for all on their 2ww    

whisks xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Pem- Fingers crossed for this cycle hopefully no AF for 9 months  

B- How did the IUI go? 

Steph- We get also i didnt mind at 1st but now its all the time its getting annoying lol

Terri- congrats on baby Romy cant wait to see some pics.... 

Lorna- Bless them hopefully we'll all have our own soon im exactly the same lol

Kelz- hows the 2ww? Any symptoms yet? Whens test day again?

Hi everyone else!

lots of babies and people just starting ttc at the moment the board is very busy its fab


----------



## Battenberry

Hi there,

Thanks for all your good luck wishes for my IUI today, I'm now officially on 2WW. Seems a bit surreal that we have got to this point again, after all the waiting for appts and then active participation in doing jabs, having blood taken etc it's weird to just have to sit back and wait for the result. We have been talking about and planning the next cycle, as I hardly dare think we might not have to do it again...

*Steph*, I hope the birthday party goes OK. It can be really hard when people start asking questions, even if they are genuinely being supportive it can sometimes come across in the wrong way can't it? We had similar issues last time we had Tx, so this time we made the decision to not tell people the details of when we are having treatment exactly, they know we are TTC and going to the clinic at intervals, but not that we've just had IUI and are on the 2WW part. This has worked quite well for us this time, I'm vague when friends/family ask how it's going (usually just say "Fine, it's a long process") It's such a personal decision, but I feel it's better for us this way as I found it hard last time telling everyone it was not successful. The downside really is that you have less support around you, which is where FF and everyone on here comes up trumps! 
*Terri*, Huge congratulations on the arrival of Romy (lovely name). Sounds like you've had a rough time but glad it's all settled down and she's putting on weight nicely.
*Pem*, I hope little Edie is better now.  It must be hard worrying about her and having Tx too with all the horrid side effects. Hope it's EC time for you soon!

Hi to everyone else, sorry I'm not so good at personals at the moment, a little sleep deprived, ha! I'm sure it won't improve over the next 2 weeks either.

Love to all, B x x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi B

glad IUI went ok for you and hoping the next 2 weeks flys by for you and you get a lovely BFP at the end   

Em x


----------



## Steph29

B - Congrats on your   I must be great to finally feel like your getting somewhere than just having test after tests. I really wish we were at your stage it just feels so far away. 

The party went ok not to many questions tonight.

Hope everyone else is well

Stephx


----------



## Battenberry

Thanks Em and Steph, I'm keeping my fingers crossed! Already wishing the days away!
Steph, the waiting to get started seems never ending doesn't it? I hope time flies for you between now and when you get going.
Love B x


----------



## MandMtb

Im glad the party went okay Steph.

B, I hope the 2ww passes quickly for you hun... btw remember that poll post you were going to do?!  

Dyketastic,  I know you posted on another thread, sorry your last cycle had to be abandoned, have you done another one since?

Hope everyone else is doing well.

S x


----------



## pem

Hi all!

Quickie from me, housewifely duties to be carried out!

went to clinic today, follies doing ok, another scan on saturday and possibly EC on tues/wed. Feeling good right now, Edie been eating well for three whole days!!!!    

Steph - I have told no-one but my mum and my closest freind, previously the endless questions drove me and DP potty!

Battenberry - massive loads of       for the 2ww, hope we all get BFP's, it will be great to be all pregnant together!

Lorna - We are moving to a much bigger house as we live in a 2 bed semi at the moment and it is bursting at the seams so if we are lucky enough to get a BFP in the near future we will need more room because as it is it is hard enough with Edie and all her stuff!

Hi whisks and Em!

Must go and clean/wash etc etc etc !!

Em x


----------



## jo36

WOW...loads has been going on here since we left for Australia!!

Firstly - Congratulations Aimee! I knew you'd give birth whilst I was away, just had an inkling! Can't wait to hear all the details of Lucias birth. And I'm loving the pics. Gorgeous!

Another Congratulations to Terri, another baby girl! Sounds as if things were a bit stressful for you guys there. Good to hear things are well now.

And lots of TTC and a few 2WW, all very exciting.

Married life is treating us well, it does kinda feel different, didn't expect that one! And the holiday to Australia was outstanding. Milly was a complete star on the plane, couldn't have asked for better behaviour. It was great for her to finally meet family members and for them to meet her. They all adored her! Everyone bought her presents, we had to steal MIL suitcase so we could put all the new things in it to get home   Thought we were going to be over our baggage allowance, but just scraped through! The one downside was Milly contracted a chest infection in the first week and we were told to take her to the hospital...where they tested her for swine flu!!   Not nice for anyone to have to go through let alone a 4 yr old kid. They stuck swabs up to the highest point in each of her nostrils and then one right down her throat. It took 3 of us to pin her down whilst 2 masked nurses did what they had to do. If I said she screamed, that would be an understatement! Lots of sweeties and ice-creams came her way after that ordeal I can tell you. So now we're back, just recovering from the dreaded jet-lag and hoping to start treatment soon, although I have an awful feeling I'm going to surge this weekend   when the clinic is closed! 

Big hellos to everyone...

Love Jo x


----------



## leoaimee

Terri - MASSIVE congratulations to you dp and baby ROMY!  love that name.

welcome back jo!  that sounds horrible poor milly!  the bloomin heal prick test was bad enough for me!

pem - the house move sounds exciting.  hope it all goes through smoothly.  hooray for edie eating well.  and gosh me gosh ec next week ...   

battenbury - youre PUPO!! congrats ... really hope its a bfp for you chickpea!   

misspie - sorry to hear you are having a horrid time with your dp's parents.  

les mum - hooray for your first appointments with esperance.

sorry cant write anymore baby is getting restless ...

but lots of love to you all

ax


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone  

Hope you're all ok ! Just wanted to pop in and say that we have changed our plans and are going to go with the LWC after all! And our first appointment is MONDAY!! Yay! So so excited! We are finally getting started!  

Amber and Lynn xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

just a quick one but Pinktink what happened why did you change clinics at the last minute werent you going with Bourne Hall or have i got you confused with another FF member


----------



## jo36

I was just thinking the same re. Pinktink going to Bourne Hall! Why the change in plans? Did something happen?

Aimee...the heel prick test is bad, 'cause they're so tiny then. But you do harden up slightly! Not much, but a bit! Milly will have her pre-school jab any time now, which I'm dreading as she'll need to be told about it. But thats the last then til high school for her! Phew. You'll have all that to come. First one starts at 2 months. Hows the feeding and sleeping going??


----------



## whisks

hi all  

 the clinic phoned me today with a new donor match and we have accepted him.
i really do hope i will be third time lucky and they wont tell me again i can't use him afterall.
i do think things happen for a reason tho as this donor is an even better match than the other two, feeling very happy right now but don't want to get my hopes up too much (but surely it wont happen again) 

battenberry - im glad your iui went ok     for 

hope you are all ok im sending lots of good vibes your way to all on the 2ww    

love whisks xx


----------



## kelz2009

whisks: gr8 news on donor front hope everything goes well   ;

Jo: congratulations on the wedding, glad u are enjoying married life  

Pink: congrats on getting your appointment, why lwc? Same clinic as me lwc

Terri: huge congratulations on giving birth to baby Romy, Love the name  

B, Glad iui went ok for you, welcome to the 2ww     that u have bfp 

Pem, hope house move goes smooth for u and dp, glad to hear edie is eating well x 

Mandmtb: how are you?? 

Missiepie: How r u??

Steph: glad party went ok for you and dp hun.

Lesbo_mum: Gr8 news about appointment  

Aimeegaby: Hope you, gaby and Lucia are great. 

Hello to anyone ive missed

Well for me day 6 and 7 of my 2ww have been awful, had very bad af pains, worse so far lasting approx 1hr - 1hr 30 mins a time. 
Phoned clinic yesterday to ask if this was normal to be in such a lot of pain, nurse said its fine and af shouldnt show her face as if I wasnt pregnant then af prob be late anyway    . 
Today I have been gr8 no pain and had gr8 day, it makes a change lol. 
I do wonder why my dp has stayed living with me during this 2ww as at times I havent had any patience with anything   I really feel for her, but shes my rock.


----------



## Pinktink

Hi girlies 

yes you are right we were going to use Bourn Hall, but we've changed our minds (again! ) if we go with LWC we don't have to pay the £1000 sperm reservation fee that Bourn charges. The other reason is that Bourn Hall said I had to have a BMI of 30, which I now do, so we phoned to make an appointment and they've asked me to lose some more weight before they'll even let us make an appointment  where-as the LWC said we can start now and they gave us an appointment straight away. They're also letting us have our initial consultation at a reduced cost, which is fab, credit crunch and all! So that's it really, we are definatly, no more changing, going with LWC!! All bloods and everything are done so going along on Monday to talk about getting started - finally!!! xxx


----------



## Steph29

Hi everyone,

Whisks - Great news on donor Hope everthing turns out fine this time  

Jo - Glad you had a lovely time in Austrailia, Im not Jealous at all ! 

Aimee - Hope You, DP and Lucia are all well. 

B - Lots of     for a  .

Kelz - Glad you are feeling much better.

Hi to everyone else ive missed 

Steph x


----------



## MandMtb

Pinktink - Great news about your appointment, sounds like a good plan to go with the LWC, from what you have said!

Kelz - Glad you had a better day today, with no pain. It must be so hard waiting hun  

Whisks - great news about the donor, let's hope it is 3rd time lucky! 

Jo - I'm glad you got back safe and had a great time! Being married does feel different doesnt it?! Glad Milly is okay now too, the poor love.

B - how has today been hun?

Hello to everyone else...I am starting to get AF pains...never been so excited for her to arrive! Let's hope it's tomorrow.

S x x x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Pinktink- great news about your appointment hun let us know how u get on.

MandMtb- I think my AF is due anyday also but no so happy about mine lol

B- Hows today been? 

Whisks- great news about the donor hope all goes ok now.

Aimee- Hi!!! Hope you, Gaby and Lucia are good   

Steph- Hi!!

Today has been a funny day it started quite stressful as i was still trying to get my holiday ok'd for my appointment on the 2nd July and was left in limbo for a while as i have already approved 2 members of my team the same day off and the rule is no more than 2 at a time and when i handed my form to my line manager and explained what it was for she wasnt much use and even had the cheek to hold my form back from my big boss to approve so she could get the same day off to go to spain on her annual holiday.. even though i'd handed my form to her first.. cheeky cheeky!!

Also i explained that i may need a few odd half days when we start tx for scans etc and she said "you will need to check that with Sarah (big boss) but i dont think we will be able to let you go swanning off when you feel like it!!!"  COW!!

So i got rather upset and took the bull by the horns and asked to speak privately to my big boss and it was the best thing i've done all day!! She was fab said i could take whatever time i wanted and if i ran out of annual leave she was sure she could put a few extra days paid leave through on the sly... she completly understood about needing time off at the drop of a hat as she had IVF to have her son she explained.... she also thought it was pants that i couldnt have any bloods, scans etc done on the NHS local and had to travel all the way to eastbourne...  

Em x


----------



## Pinktink

That's fab Em, you did the right thing by going and talking to the big boss, fab that she was so supportive  I'll be sure to update on monday with all the details! xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

im excited for you pinktink lol

I was a bit worried telling her was kinda thinking as i was pouring my heart out to her i should have kept my mouth shut and taken it as paid sick leave lol but i'd feel so guilty lol

I had already mentioned to her that we would be having tx but said it would interfer with work when i enquired about company mat pay etc.... so when i mentioned today it was about the same thing she started to smile think she thought i had my BFP... I WISH


----------



## lesbo_mum

ooo just thought of something else to ask you girls who are doing or have done IUI.... I really want to skip o natural cycle and go straight to stimmulated to increase my chances... anyone else wanted to do this did the consultant try to talk you out of it or was he with you??


----------



## Pinktink

Oh hun, it'll be your BFP time really soon   I know how you feel, so impatient for it to be our turn! xxx


----------



## leoaimee

sorry JO forgot to say congrats on the wedding! my brain has sooooo gone to mush!  im not kidding. 
are you going to put photos up of your day?

the feeding and sleeping are going pretty well to be honest.  we seem to be blessed with shut a little contented bundle ...

i wake her up in the night to feed her!!

i did have a scary moment last week when i thought i was going to get mastitis ... but managed to sort it out with b pump and lots of hot flannels and massaging etc.  

although L seems to have bad wind pains in the evening the last two nights.  poor poppet.

the health visitor told us today about the 8 week jab. oooh its gonna be horrid. 


so kelz and battenbury are both on 2ww ...    

and lots of new appointments on the way.  great great news.

have got more photos of baby today.  will post some.

must go to bed now.... otherwise ill be buggered for later.

love to all axx

sorry im doing so [email protected] with personals....


----------



## Steph29

Good on you EM some times it is easier just to be honest with your boss, works out better in the long run. I see it from both angles as an employer myself i see why its hard for employees to tke time off at the drop of a hat but perfectly fine with it if they are up front and we can then sort things out so i think you have done the right thing and they cant say you never told them.

Em - Can you not get any bloods DONE on the NHS?


I am sooooo Jealous with all these 2ww  

Aimee - Cant wait to see new photos of Lucia.

Stephx


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi everyone,
Wow, so much to catch up on...!
Congratulations to Terri & Aimeegaby on your new little ladies!   
 to Battenbury & Kelz
Good luck also to Pem, fingers crossed for next week! (I'm glad Edie's been eating a bit better again too)
Sorry to everyone I've missed off, that'll teach me for not keeping upto date with things!

In our news, we got our final answer from LWC yesterday. (Remember our complaint about my sedation failing during my last egg collection in January?) We had asked for a free cycle in compensation but they refused, instead offering transport & accommodation in London so I could have my next collection under general anaesthetic. We turned that down as we don't want to travel so far (Darlington is far enough as it is!!) so we've compromised with them & accepted free storage of our 6 frozen embryos & a free transfer cycle.
We also had an appointment with our PCT yesterday as we've been trying to persuade them to fund a cycle for us. So far they've refused, arguing that being a same-sex couple doesn't make us infertile. Frustratingly, I'm unable to obtain a diagnosis of unexplained infertility due to the criteria for couples to 'have unprotected intercourse for 2 years without achieving a pregnancy'. We understand that being gay doesn't necessarily mean you need IVF, but have been asking them to take our 7 previous treatments into account. At our meeting yesterday, the consultant we'd been referred to reviewed our treatment history and said he felt we'd done everything possible to get pregnant & he was going to recommend to the PCT that we have a funded cycle!!! It's only a recommendation at this point, but we're hopeful! After all, it was the PCT who asked us to see him for his opinion, so we'll see...!

Good luck to everyone else who is about to embark on treatment or who has their initial appointment soon, it's getting exciting on here!

Lottie x


----------



## Twinkie

Hi,
Lottie, it may only be a recommendation at the moment but it's a huge step in the right direction, well done!!!!

Em, Mr Chui didn't try to steer us in any direction he laid out all the options and basically said it was our choice, his only concern with going straight into a medicated cycle was all the travelling to and from Eastbourne for scans. We decided to go with a natural cycle first off even though chances are very low. 

We went to see a friend with her 5 week old boy yesterday, just makes me want to get started now!! We're planning on going with July but we'll see closer to the time if it's likely that the IUI would be the same week as our CP. I can only take so much in 1 week!!! If not it's August for us. 
Hope everyone is having a good evening and looking forward to the supposedly tropical weather tomorrow, fingers crossed !!
Twinkie x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Morning Girlies

Isnt the weather fab im gutted to be at work!! 

Lottie- congrats and i really hope everything works out well for you.... have you put your known donor plans on hold now then to see what happens here?

Twinkie- Thanks for the reply i know there will be lots of scans and things but i think it will give us a better chance and work have ok'd my time off at a drop of the hat so its not to bad... i guess i'll just see what happens when i see Dr Chui in July. 

Lots of our friends have just had babies and 2 girls in my team have had babies so brought them into see me this week which was lovely and i got a cuddle but it did make me feel sad inside abit that it wasnt my baby i was holding but i know it will be one day if all goes to plan  

Steph- Im jelious of the 2ww's as well but it will be our time soon   I dont think we will be able to get our bloods done on the NHS as our GP made it quite clear she wouldnt fund us on the NHS etc.... I managed to get my CMV and Rubella done so maybe once i have seen Dr Chui i can go and see another GP at my surgery and beg for some more.

Em x


----------



## rosypie

wow! so much happening!

congrats again *aimee* on your new little lady. i saw the pics on the announcement thread and you all look so happy, they're beautiful. hope she's still behaving and that your boobs are holding up.

i totally missed your announcement though *terri*. so sorry. belated congratulations! you must be so relieved with the weight gain after such a stressful start. we had rosemary on our list of girls names (but she'd have been romy) 

i would look at that as a good result *lottie*, a transfer cycle is well worth having for free. good luck with your pct too.

*gina* - do you find out about the house today? can't recall if i'm a week behind or not. fingers crossed for good news on that anyway.

*em* - i think i already posted this but even if your gp won't give you the tests for free you can always ask him/her to refer you for them privately at your local hosp rather than paying through your fertility clinic (there's every chance they'll be cheaper that way). we did this and actually never got our bill so they did turn actually out free in the end, yay! . i'd also be inclined to go for treatment that involved scans rather than relying on pee sticks. at least that way you know there's an egg.

good luck to all cycling right now (thinking of you pem ). boys calling, got to dash. love to everyone i missed xx


----------



## MandMtb

Hi ladies,

Just a quick post... as I am at work. But, AF finally arrived   and I have booked in our 1st treatment! 
I can't begin to tell you how excited I am... but having to keep a lid on it at work! 

The admin staff told me a nurse would be in contact in about 4 - 5 days to discuss everything through with me. I assumed I would have to go for a scan earlier than this? Is this not the case with natural IUI?

It's finally happening for us, YAY! 

Love S x


----------



## pem

Hey s - quickie- Edie Munching as we speak, When we had natural IUI, we had scans beggining at around Day 8-9 if i remember rightly! loads a luck with it all!!


----------



## Misspie

Hi S, 

Congratulations!!! I can't believe how exciting it is for you...........................heres all my love to you both!  Loads of Luck!

Hi today to everyone else, sorry for no personals......day is turning into bad to worse at work and am starting to lose a bit of hope with it all. Sometimes it just makes me wonder why we do it all! Maybe time to go on the job hunt, but I know in this climate it's not the best thing today and will mean going to London everyday from Oxfordshire - Ugh!!! I love me job, and really enjoy everything involved with it, but lately it's having more down days than up! 

L
xx


----------



## Misspie

You are all out enjoying the weather and not stuck in the office like me!!!

       


Boooohooo
xxx


----------



## jo36

Thanks for all the welcome back and congrats messages! Hope you're all enjoying this delightful weather. Makes returning to the UK not half as bad, and I'm keeping my tan topped up nicely!! 

Great news * MandMtb* - hope your treatment goes smoothly. Best of luck...

A great result me feels* Lottie* sounds as if you're making real progress with LWC. Hope the meeting with your PCT is successful too, keep us informed, this could make a huge difference to same sex couples who too have been TTC for years. I'll be really interested on the conclusion of this.

*Aimee* - sounds as if you're all settling into family life with LO. Great to hear she's sleeping so well, long may it last! Has your family been over to see you all yet??

We've been to see a little rescue cat today which we're really interested in getting. He's called Ozzie and so long as we pass the home inspection next week he's all ours. We're all very excited about it! Milly's very first pet!

Hope everyone has a good weekendwith lots of lovely sunrays...


----------



## MandMtb

Pem, Lorna and Jo, thanks for your the kind words in your posts.

Thanks for the info on scanning Pem.

Lorna I am really struggling at work at the moment too, and if it wasnt for TTC would be looking for another job so know how you feel...hang in there hun.

Jo I hope you pass the home inspection and get Ozzie!

I KNOW I keep saying this...but I suppose I really underestimated, just how much TTC is an emotional rollercoaster. Since AF arrived I have been elated most of the day, but for some reason as soon as I got home I became really low and upset thinking that the treatment isn't going to work...I am blaming the hormones for now   he he (and it doesnt help that DW has been away all week   )

Hello to everyone else, hope you all enjoying the nice weather!

S x


----------



## kelz2009

CONGRATULATIONS: Mandmtb so glad u are on the road of tx, it is an emotional rollercoster but with support from ur dp u will be fine.   it works for u xx


----------



## Steph29

Hi Everyone,

Mandmtb -  . Its great news to hear you have started you TX Hope Everything works out brilliantly for you and you DP.

Em - I cant believe your GP wont help you out, you know ive been having some probs with mine well i was booked in today to have my Fsh, Lh and the other one this morning then had another appointemnt later today to see if he would do my other 3 i needed as he said he would want to see me first.When i arrived for my first bloods this morning when i went into the nurse she said that my GP had instructed her just to do all my bloods without seeing him so i was really plaesed but shocked at the same time i think he is sick of seeing me to be honest. Still have a long trip to london tommorrow for 3 more bloods that my GP wont do at all. I feel like a pin cushion. Was going to go to private clinics round here but they were charging loads more than london.

Jo - Hope everything goes well with the inspection to get Ozzie, Another addition to the family, Thats Great! 

Hi to everyone i have not mentioned hope you are all well and have enjoyed the weather today.

Stephx


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi all!
Thanks for all your encouraging comments re our (hopefully!) funded cycle. It's been a 2 year slog to get to this point but if we get the go-ahead I hope we can change things for the better for alot of other couples too. We're still going ahead with our known donor plans for now as it will be several months before we would be able to start an IVF cycle on the NHS, but if we still need IVF by then we'd be taking along our donor. We've just had his STD test results back today (all clear   ) & today is CD1 for me so we should be able to start in a couple of weeks.

MandMtb - we have the same CD1 so will be on our 2ww together, we'll have to keep each other sane!

Re the job discussion, I am also not enjoying my job as much as I used to. I've done it for over 15 years now & always loved it but I just feel like I've lost my sparkle for it. I think its because there's nothing I want more in the world than to be a mum, so my job just somehow feels like a second-rate 'option'. I guess it deosn't help that I work in a family support environment & I'm increasingly becoming even more frustrated with the situations I come across. (eg. a 19yr old pregnant mum of a 2yr old, who's baby is due 1 week after mine would have been, who told me today that although she got pregnant again deliberately she now wishes she hadn't because she's fallen out with the baby's father.) 
Sorry, I'm just sounding bitter now, but I so wish my work-life didn't sting as much as it sometimes does!

Lottie x


----------



## Pinktink

you don't sound bitter, it's only natural to feel that way xxx


----------



## kelz2009

Hi hows everyone?

My dp bought a clearblue digital for otd 3rd june but had a look at it and oh oh its adouble one, so I tested this morning just to make sure I know what to do on wednesday lol, well it said NOT PREGNANT, so dont think it will change.


----------



## lesbo_mum

naughty Kelz u tested early   wednesday is so far away yet hun that it really could still change.


----------



## nismat

Kelz, that's way early, don't give up hope yet!! I know that Rosypie didn't test positive for Jude until a good few days after the end of her 2ww....  

Haven't got time to post anything much, but didn't want to run without saying congratulations to Terri on the birth of Romy   I adore her name. Sorry to hear that you had a difficult late pregnancy, but it's good that she's thriving now. My sister had pre-eclampsia with all 3 of her children, worst with the middle child, and he was a tiny little mite (partly because she had to be induced early after a few weeks in hospital, keeping things under control, but also because the p/e had restricted his growth). He was like a little doll when he was born as he was so small, but you'd never guess now, nearly 4 years on. A strapping boy, full of boundless energy!

Aimee - you're doing a fab job of posting at all. I'm in awe of any new mothers who find time to post; I went in to internet shutdown for several months after having Toby, just couldn't keep up at all


----------



## MandMtb

Kelz, Steph and Lottie thanks for the support ladies.

Kelz there is still hope hun! There is a reason for test dates   ... so wait and try again then, hoping so much you get a BFP!

Lottie my 'official' day 1 is today as I didnt bleed before 10am yesterday (sorry if TMI ladies), but it is good to know I will hopefully doing a cycle alongside somebody else...yes we can try and keep each other sane on the 2ww! I know I will need it he he. 

I also think you probably hit the nail on the head Lottie, with the work situations a few of us are in at the moment. I guess our main job desire right now is to be a mummy so it's fustrating us with the jobs we are doing. Like you I also work in a similar field (within Children's Services) and the impacts of the job when TTC are huge, so I know how you feel hun   Let's hope we can soon be on maternity leave   *fingers crossed* for everyone tx at the moment.

Take care all. My DW is home in 2 hours after being away a full week, I am sooo excited to see her!

S x x


----------



## jo36

*Kelz* - just wanted to say please don't give up hope yet. Echo-ing other peeps replies it is still early, and with the digital tests I think you may have to wait until there are more hormones coming through. I know on my BFP I used the old type which showed the faintest of blue lines 3 days prior to test day. I'm sure if I had used a digital type it would have shown a different result. Try to enjoy the last few days before testing day on Wed.  it works for you.

We are now the proud owners of a very adorable black cat called Ozzie!! Had a call from the foster carer this morning who said she could do home inspection today and bring him with her. It was a mad dash out to the shops to buy cat provisions before they arrived. He made himself at home immediately - took himself off for a wee in his litter tray and then scoffed some food down. He's being very inquisitive and exploring in every nook and crany, but is very much at home! Just found him upstairs asleep on one of the beds!!!  There goes the end of my clean bedlinen!!! But he is adorable. And we are no longer an all girl household! 

Jo x


----------



## Pinktink

Awww that's a lovely picture!   And yay for Ozzie!! I bet he's having great fun exploring! xxx


----------



## jo36




----------



## jo36

sorry pinktink - deleted that one and started again!!! Still trying to get the hang of this!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Jo loving the pics hun you both look fab!


----------



## leoaimee

just got back from bbq at our neighbours.  was very nice.

jo loving your wedding pics!  isnt millie just GORGEOUS?!

kelz    for testing early ... lets hope you get the bfp after all.

lottie and mandm2b hooray for starting day1 together and lets hope you get good news at the end of the month.

  for all those not enjoying work at the moment.


to answere your question Jo - my mum and sister came over as soon as she was born, my mum friday to sunday and my sis saturday to monday ... which was lovely even though i didnt leave hospital till sunday.  the hosptal were really nice and let my mum spend friday with me and my sister spend saturday with me even though visiting was only for an hour and half in the evening.  gabs bless her sacrificed her time with me and the baby and ran around like a mad thing sorting things out for us.  my brother is coming over on wednesday for five days and then my mum comes back for two weeks, so i will have had someone with me for 5 weeks (my best friend came out the monday after she was born for four days).


----------



## Battenberry

Hi folks,
Hope everyone has been enjoying the sunshine, Aimee you must have sent some over for us! Glad you've had lots of visitors, friends and family round you for support.
S, hope you're feeling a bit better today hun  
Jo, lovely pics! You look gorgeous and very happy!
Lottie, I'm sorry your job is getting you down. Fantastic news that you may be getting a funded cycle, and the Dr you saw was supportive. About time that stupid heterosexual clause was removed, surely it's discrimination? Good for you for arguing your case, and hopefully it will change things for the future for both you and others in a similar position.
Kelz, don't blame you for testing early, but there's time for the result to change so hang on a few more days..

I'd like to join the not enjoying your job group too! I think S is right, at the moment I'm staying put as I don't want to change  it whilst TTC. I keep dreaming of doing something else but for now I'll have to put up with it!

Love to everyone,
B x x


----------



## Steph29

Hi Girls,

Hope everyone has been enjoying the lovely weather today.

Kelz   for testing early, i dont blame you though. Its true wedesday is miles away yet dont lose hope  .

Joe -  Great Pictures, Milly is very beautiful and lucky cuz she has a new Kitty.

Aimee - Must have been nice to have everyone around when Lucia was born its such a special  time to share with everyone.

Hi to everyone ive missed.

Me - I had last blood tests today so just wait for results to come back and we can start, at long last.

Stephx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Morning Girls

isnt the weather this weekend amazing!! 

AF arrived last night for me and been up since 7 with bad AF pains  

Hows all our 2ww ladies hanging on??   

Aimee when are you gonna put your birth story up im dying to read it!! i showed DP the new pics you put up on ******** of Lucia she is so so so so cute... DP loved her little babygrow with the elephants on  

Em x


----------



## leoaimee

oh em sorry you had bad AF ... hope painkillers and hotwater bottle do the trick ...or whatever your remedy is ....

im not sure im gonna post lucias birth story.  in the end when i finished writing it up, it felt too private to put on an open forum, and somehow i felt that it would be unfair to lucia ... maybe that is a bit bonkers!!

anyway i do have to say that Gina (snaglepat) is a complete star!!  ... round of applause for gina please .... and she really gave me such positive feed back about the birth that i am feeling much better about it.

so ill just write the highlights for you here:

waters started breaking monday night, so we called the hospital tuesday morning and they said to come in to check.  it was confirmed that my waters had broken and they gave me 24 hours to go into labour naturally to avoid induction.

tuesday spent the morning trying to find an acu dr or reflexologist to start my labour but no luck.
in the afternoon just chilled out tried to relax.

so i didnt sleep for more than 4 hours monday and tuesday night cos i was excited and wondering if labour was starting ...!

wednesday mornings i had had some mini mini contractions but as i drove into the hospital they disapeared ... i think cos i was feeling nervous and stressed about induction.

wednesday they checked cervix which was shut, and gave me prostin to soften cervix.  i had two gels one in the morning one in the evening.  during the day we went out for lunch and went to the beach.  it felt like being on holiday ... cept my waters were still going all the time!  which was quite amusing!  had huge pads to stop any embarrasing leaks!

wednesday evening i was having niggley pains no contractions.

but then through the night wednesday my contractions started about every 20 mins to 30 mins ... not very strong but enough to keep me awake.  i used the birthing ball and rocked back and forward to ease the sensations.

by the morning i was 3 1/2 cm dilated and the consultant and mw agreed not to do any further interventions and see how i would progress on my own.

gabs and i basically spent the day going with the contractions.  we used lots of things we had learnt about to help with this part of the day and i honestly can say i was enjoying it.  we used the birthing ball, i leant against gabs and rocked for some contractions, or leant agains the wall.  i shut my eyes and went with each sensation ... i got colours in front of my eyes and it was quite trippy in a nice way.  we uesed massage oil on my tummy and some homeopathic remedies and used aromatherapy oils and it was all quite relaxed and calm.

as the day progressed by about 6 oclock i was 7 1/2 cm dilated and was getting a bit more into myself and less chatty.

after this is where it kind of started to become a little more difficult, the MW and consultant decided i wasnt progressing quick enough for their likeing ... after speaking to gina who tells me that their is a rather ourdated theory from the 50's that dialtion should go 1cm an hour ... obviously in reality people dilate at lots of different speeds ....

so against really what i wanted they said i should have some sintocin to 'help' the contractions along ...

i also was offered some gas and air at this point ... the first hit was great!  plus i had some chocolate which was also pretty amazing!

the mw said she gave me a low dose, but infact i started to have continual contractions for about 45 minutes with no gaps.  this was really horrendous.  i used the gas and air but it was pretty hard core .... and pretty awful.

and gaby was really scared and asked the mw to lower the dose.

then a more senior mw came in and they lowered it and finally took it off.

unfortunately my natural hormone level was then thrown completely out of whack and i felt competely out of control and out of it.

my memory is a bit vague from here on ...

we had a shift change at 8 and i had got to 10cm dilated and the pushing stage ... but the alst two hours of drip had really knackered me out and i had no strength.

the pushing was really hard, i felt completly disconected with the baby and what was going on with my body.

in the end they called the consultant obstratician and she was delievered by forceps.  

the relief i felt at that point was immense.  and when she was born it is true what they say the pain disapeared ... was just totally overwhelming having her with me.

gaby cried and the baby cried.  

it was amazing ... and not in away you can prepare yourself for or imagine.


----------



## Battenberry

Aimee, it sounds like you had a tough time that you coped with fantastically well. It must be so hard when things take longer than expected, or don't happen the way you imagined they would. It sounds like your resilience and belief in yourself got you through, with the support of Gaby, and gorgeous Lucia is here safe and sound. And in the end that is what it's all about.. and you did it! Well done you  
Love B x x


----------



## leoaimee

my highlights are quite long arent they!     gina had to read 9 pages of a word doc in font no 10 ....!  bless her!   

thanks B ... in the end i do feel like we all did really well ...and we have lovely L which is what its all about!


----------



## whisks

wow aimee thank you for posting your birth story, i have a couple of happy tears in my eyes too now, i always do when i watch a birth on a tv doc, i guess just reading about one does it to me too.
sending lots of   to you all x

well its my birthday today and i had lovely weather for it, although i did have to work today   but never mind i was outdoors in the sun all day!!   dp is taking me out tonight for dinner  

kelz - dont give up hope you still have a few days to go  

hope everyone is well

love whisks


----------



## jo36

Sounds to me as if you had a really good birth. Yes you had to have syntocin to get things moving a bit, but at least you went into labour on your own, as you wanted. I do think sometimes the MW's like to speed things up for their own benefit not yours or the baby's. My waters broke before labour too but unlike you I was given 72 hrs to start labour, so although I was determined to get things going on my own, I still had plenty of time. Ended up being 24 hrs later before my contractions started, then a further 16hrs to deliver her. You coped with early labour better than me as I didn't want anyone near me let alone massaging me, or enjoying it!!! So for that I take my hat off to you!! The feeling out of control is horrible isn't it? I ended up having pethadine as after 13 hours off intense pain I was still only 1cm dilated where I just couldn't relax. One shot of the hard stuff and I was fully dilated within the next hour, with only 2 sleepy hours of pushing to go. We don't always want these drugs but they help make up our own birth stories for what they are, and help us deliver our LO's into our world. I think you did a splendid job, by the sounds of it. Thanks for sharing Aimee, I enjoyed it.

Happy birthday Whisks!!

xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Aimee wow hun you are super brave by the sounds of it!! You did so well and thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Steph29

Thank you for posting your story Aimee sounds like you had it tough but all worth it in the end. Hope you are all well.

Happy Birthday Whisks   Hope you have a lovely Night.

Stephx


----------



## lesbo_mum

sorry Whisks forgot to say


----------



## leoaimee

happy birthday whisks!        

thanks for all your feedback on my birth story ... i think its a shame that really most births kind of go that way when they take place in hospitals ... hospitals are great and wonderful especially if something does happen to put mummy or baby in a vulnerable place but all too often hospital procedure and protocol interfer with the natural way our bodies want to give birth ...

i used hypnotherapy as one of the main ways to prepare for the birth and that i think did help with the early part of my labour ... just didnt really help for the end ... or maybe it did, as i only used gas and air even though it was pretty horrendous in the last phase.  and no drugs for the actual pusing bit.


----------



## Pinktink

Hi all, 

It's Lynn (still using Amber's log in). Just wanted to say congratulations aimee. We are all excite about our first appointment tomorrow - I guess that's a long time ago for you!

I also just wanted to add that not all midwives are out to chuck a load of drugs at people and speed things up so we can sit in the office and have tea   I'm not saying there aren't bad midwives it just upsets me that we all get lumped together!

Babydust and best wishes for all you guys TTC and on 2WW 



Lynn x


----------



## Steph29

Hi Lynn 

Good Luck for your appointment hope everything goes to plan, everyone is really lovely at LWC so you should be fine.

Stephx


----------



## leoaimee

hay lynn .... sorry i didnt mean to lump all midwives together and certainly dont think any of mine were bad midwives ... infact i had excellent care overall from the whole team in my 6 days there.  and i did wonder what ypurs and ambers take wld have been.  axxxx


----------



## pem

quickie quickie quickie...edie need yoghurt!

Kelz - i tested on day 25 (cycle 24/25 days long) with a cb dig and got not pregnant...tested on day 29...Pregnant...Edie here clawing at mummys leg!

loads of    

em..will post proper later!


----------



## Pinktink

aimeegaby said:


> hay lynn .... sorry i didnt mean to lump all midwives together and certainly dont think any of mine were bad midwives ... infact i had excellent care overall from the whole team in my 6 days there. and i did wonder what ypurs and ambers take wld have been. axxxx


Hi Aimee,

Sorry that wasn't supposed to be a dig at you, I have just been surprised on both this and another forum how negative some people find their birth experience because they felt their midwife didn't support them or felt interventions were made when they were not needed - whilst I'm not naive enough to think that this never happens I just wanted to let other people know that we weren't all like that - it happens with certain groups such as the NCT and LLL, we get women turn up who are convinvced we are out to ruin their birth plan/experience and you kind of have to fight to earn their trust!

Hope you are enjoying motherhood and I enjoyed reading your birth plan. With regards to the dilating at 1cm an hour, it is in the process of being changed - at least in this country - the new NICE guidelines have said acceptable progress is 1cm every 2 hours but it is only slowly filtering through - but for everyone else it's a good thing to be aware of for your own labour etc... btw this guidance is only applicable to first time labourers - people labouring for the second or subsequent time will have different expectations.

The other thing worth mentioning is that you have the right to decline any intervention at any time, (although I hasten to add if it is an intervention being suggested because there is some kind of fetal distress etc is a different matter) and in your case Aimee, considering you had dilated you would have been justified in declining...

If you have any other questions from your birth or want feedback on your birth story I might be able to help with please let me know 

We had our first appt today but I'll let Amber tell you all about it... generally very positive although there is a doctor I'd cheefully  who was a complete moron and on more than one occasion referred to 'normal sex' and 'normal couples' needless to say we will not be seeing him again and the LWC will have a letter coming their way!

Love to all xxx


----------



## Steph29

Hi pinktink

We use Lwc and we see Dr Gill she was very nice and informative and didint refer to us as normal or ab normal 
I would recomend her.

Stephx


----------



## MandMtb

Hi ladies,

Happy belated birthday wishes Whisks, I hope you had a lovely day! 

Aimee, thanks for sharing your birth 'highlights' with us. I am sorry everything did not go to plan for you but fortunatley both you and Lucia are both healthy and safe, and I am glad you are enjoying motherhood. You certainly have amazed me by having the time to come on here and post still - and we love hearing from you. I am glad you will have support from friends and family in the next few weeks.

Jo congratulations on the new addition to your family, Ozzie. Great pics to thanks for sharing, can I ask which one are you in the pics? I echo that Milly is a beautiful little girl! You have a lovely family.

Pinktink I am pleased for you both that the appointment went well. Shame about the Dr though who talked about 'normal' sex and couples - I think a letter would be a good idea!

Steph, you must be excited things seem to be moving a bit closer for you?!

B, how you doing today hun? Thinking of you lots. 

Not much news here, just trying to stay calm and waiting till the clinic call me in the next few days to confirm our tx plans. Work is still difficult which doesnt help and I just dream of being on maternity leave!

Love to you all. 
S x x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Amber how did the appointment go we want all the details


----------



## little green

Hi - a quick question if anyone around, as I'm a bit panicky. Have got first scan tmrw at LWC London (day 2 of cycle doing DIUI with clomid) and have been reading thru all the stuff on this board.

1. Should LWC have allocated me a donor by now, or does that happen after the first scan?
2. Does clomid pills or injection make any difference?

Just feeling really unprepared now - I thought I was ok ...  

PS Is this the right board to post stuff like this on?

T x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Little Green 

your in the right place hun i cant answer those questions but one of the others will im sure!

Good luck for tomorrow.

Em x


----------



## Steph29

Hi Little green

Is this your first consulation? have you had a scan there before?

steph


----------



## jo36

Sorry* little green, *not sure of the way LWC do things but hopefully someone can advise who have/are using them. Maybe they'll have some donor news tomorrow when you have your scan. Good luck with that.

*MandMtb* I'm the one in the dress with red hair. Haven't wore a dress in almost 20 years so it shocked the hell out of people!!!! And thank you for the kind words re. Milly. Took her to the doctors today a she just doesn't seem to be recovering from the chest infection she got in Oz, now we're told she has bronchitis!!! Stronger antibiotics will hopefully knock this one on the head.

*Pinktink* Sorry if my comment about midwives trying to speed things along upset you, I shouldn't have put that as I never experienced that at all. Just some friends of mine have, but my midwives were fantastic and listened to me and DP throughout the whole process. Couldn't have asked for more. I didn't mean to offend  

I've just had another month of not being able to detect my surge using the new digi OPK's. Is it me or am I just not using the damn things right. I'm really running out of time now as our saved sperm has to be used by Nov!! I'm thinking of next month going back to the basic style OPK's and using other signs along with it, like open cervix etc. This is what I did last time. I think I need to trust my body more, but am worried I'm going to be doing the IUI at the wrong time. Because I know I've only got 5 goes max I'm wanting the timing to be spot on.


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone 

Well we had the appointment today - finally!!! Had the scan first, this went well, sonographer was really positive and told me I had a lovely healthy uterus and ovaries with lots of 'baby follicles' on - a good start! I was worried we'd go in and she'd discover I only had one ovary or something!  

We then had out consultation with the doctor. This part was not great. He was rude, patronising and didn't acknowledge the fact that we were a couple. I hated him, to put it bluntly! He spent forever going over the whole of the menstrual cycle, didn't give us any information about the actual process of IVF. Instead he spent the entire time telling us all the negatives of IVF - despite us saying we fully understood the risks, that it was an invasive proceedure etc. He was pushing us to have IUI, even after we explained our reasons for not wanting to do down that route. Basically it was horrible, I came out wanting to cry!

Next we saw the nurse who was lovely, and she asked us how the appointment went, we told her and she assured us we wouldn't have to see that particular doctor again - result! She went through everything with us and told us which tests we still had to get done (cystic fibrosis etc) and the information about using donor sperm. She said i'd have no problem being accepted onto the egg-sharing programme, and was generally really nice and reassuring.

We just have to now get these last few tests done and wait for my smear test result to come back, then we can get started! 

All in all it was a positive experience, just a shame about the   doctor!

xxx

p.s Jo - Lynn says don't worry


----------



## jo36

Always good to know you have good healthy innards!!!! And somewhat reassuring too! Pleased things went well in general, apart from the consultants lack of bed side manner. At least you know you don't have to see him anymore. When are you planning on getting going Thank Lynn for the


----------



## little green

*Steph* - yes. 1st time ever I'm doing a IUI cycle. I'll ask the nurse when I see her tmrw about the donor. Maybe because the donor bank is in the same building, it's not such an issue?

*Pinktink* - sorry you had a crappy time with the consultation at LWC - was that LWC London? We also had a good experience with a consultant there, no 'normal' or 'not normal' just the facts.

Thank you for all your support tho (wave to Jo and Em too). 

Me and DP sitting around both being nervous about tomorrow. Really scary starting all this and not knowing what the outcome might be. Wish you could just be magically impregnated!

Is it stressful going for the first scan? DP not sure whether to come as limited holiday leave left - are there other scans more important?

T x


----------



## Pinktink

hey Little Green, 

yes it was the LWC in London. We are going to continue treatment there but have requested never to see this doctor again, everyone else seemed really friendly but this guy firstly asked us if we were 'friends' WTF!? he had our file in front of him and when he called us into the office he used both our names. He then went on to patronise us for about an hour about the menstrual cycle and telling us we should be doing IUI but he can't force us and when we explained why we had decided on IVF instead of IUI he then spent the rest of the time basically telling us how inconvenient IVF will be for us. During this conversation he referred to how things work for normal couples and when normal couples have sex and when a man inseminates a woman blah blah blah and he managed to not answer any of our questions about egg sharing and managed to gloss over such things as deciding how many embyos to implant by saying 'we will be implanting 2 embryos' oh really - what if that wasn't what we wanted - as it happens it is but I felt no obligation to tell him this as he felt no obligation to ask... He also made very little acknowledgement of me at all unless i spoke directly to him... he was clearly not as open minded as the rest of the LWC or their website seem to be....

Never mind - the small minded ******* won't stop us getting our family  

Sorry for the rant but I'm seriously hormonal!!!!!!!!!!

Love Lynn x


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

Hi *Pinktink*, glad to hear all is well internally. Shame about the doc though. It's lovely to find a midwife on here. I've been a doula for four years and am thinking of training to be a midwife once we're done having babies. I may smile sweetly in yuor direction and ask if I can quiz you at some point. 

*Jo*, sorry to hear Milly is under the weather. There are a lot of nasties going round at the moment. We've just learned that Ember has been exposed to both measles and chicken pox in the last week so now we're just waiting for spots, of one kind or another, to appear. I hope Milly improves soon.

And as for the OPKs, none of them ever worked for me. In the end, mucus watching was most effective here, but by the time we got to that point we were also having scans to check for ovulation so it was only part of the process. Cervix-watching is a good one. That trust in nature/biology can be a challenge at times can't it?

*Little Green*, sorry, I can't help with your LWC questions but I'm sure you'll get a chance to ask your questions when yo go in tomorrow. Good luck with the scan!

*Aimee*, it was a real honour to get the chance to read your 'warts and all' birth story. Thank you again. I still think you did amazingly well to deal so well with a labour that was over-complicated so much by an over-enthusiastic medical team, especially when it was all going so beautifully before that. And I'm amazed that you're managing to get on here and post so regularly too. Super-mum or what?

The big news here is that we got the house! We're stunned. It seems too good to be true. We went back today to measure up and get a better idea of the work we need to do before we can move into it. We now have some very long lists and a scary looking budget, but it will all be doable, just. It's going to be a busy summer!

















Isn't it gorgeous?

Best wishes to all,

Gina. x


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks Gina  I'm sure Lynn will be happy to answer any questions you have   and your house is GORGEOUS!!!! WOW! xxx


----------



## little green

Hi Amber, god, you really did have a ruff time with the consultant! I can't believe he thought you might have been 'just good friends'. What an idiot.   At least you had a good scan and a nice nurse who was a bit more bloody helpful.  

I have to say our experience with the nurses has been good when we've been in the clinic, but they've been a bit scatty on the phone - we really have to read up and keep on top of them and ask lots of questions. I hope it's going to get easier as we get further into this cycle. At the moment it's a bit stressy. 

Gina - your house is really lovely, congratulations! You guys must be so excited. With regards to the ovulation tests - are the ones that you buy in Boots any good? I think ClearBlue do one?

Also, anyone got recommendations for books to read about lesbian conception and pregnancy? All the ones in our local library about IUI have names like 'Infertility and You' or 'When you can't make babies' or something ... very straight and not very positive.   I had one from yonks ago - Challenging Conceptions - but its prob well out of date by now.

T x


----------



## Pinktink

He was a bit of an idiot. Feeling a bit sad now as we were so excited about it all, and it's put a bit of a downer on it to be honest. Another thing (sorry to moan ) is that he wasn't including Lynn at all, and she also had to wait behind the curtain during the scan as there wasn't much room, so all in all she wasn't very included   I just hope whoever we see next is going to be a lot better at treating us as a couple. xxx


----------



## Steph29

I cant beleive what that Idiot said to you, i mean friends i wouldnt mind but its not like its all new to them the clinic was heaving with lesbian couples when we went. Like i said before our doc was lovely she did say we usually start with IUI but she said you just want to go to IVF and we said yeah and she exepted that. After the tx we had a lovely summery of the consultation where she refered to us as a charming couple.I def think you should complain i mean after all does he want your money or what.

Stephx


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks Steph   which doctor did you girlies see if you don't mind me asking? Was it Dr Gill? We are 100% seeing someone else next time! This is such a special experience for us and we don't want it ruined by some stupid man who won't even treat us as a couple! xxxx


----------



## kelz2009

Hi everyone hope you are all ok.

I have had slight spotting this morning, so glad I did hpt when I did otherwise I wouldnt have had the chance to do one   .
I'm going to phone linic to ask what I have to do now??  
Sorry no personals I will try later as I'm too upset at the moment.


----------



## Dominique123456

Kelz - A bit spotting could be a really good thing, couldn't it?

Lynn - I'm shocked actually 

I would write a complaint asap - you are the customers and they have no right to talk to you that way. The LWC has a huge lesbian client base and I'm sure the usual docs/management would be horrified to know he spoke you you like that. I don't think his comments should just be brushed under the carpet and accepted as he clearly was being offensive and made me feel from what you said, that he doesn't think much of the lesbian 'lifestyle' or he wouldn't have excluded lynn or been so patronising. MY DW was never excluded at appointments at LWC and I would never have felt comfortable letting a male dr examine me without her watching (I'm a bit funny like that).

I'm hoping he was some sort of temp dr which is why you were assured you wouldn't have to see him again.

My second complaint is that he was WRONG to assume or push you towards having two embryos transferred- it's against the embryology authority to do that as the risks associated with twins or more is very serious. For a healthy woman with no known history of fertility issues, for the 1st time IVF, one embryo is recommended. See http://www.oneatatime.org

I had one embie transferred and was successful first time, my friend had two transferred for her first IVF and she had triplets! (Which she later lost after birth due to complications with multiples). So it's not a decision that should be taken lightly.

Grr. I might sound just like a hormonal preg woman but it makes me so cross and as this is your first go you're likely to be more vulnerable and open to this sort of thing without complaining. Sorry it was rubbish but I would defintyl complain and maybe get some money off some of your treatment.



Pinktink said:


> hey Little Green,
> 
> yes it was the LWC in London. We are going to continue treatment there but have requested never to see this doctor again, everyone else seemed really friendly but this guy firstly asked us if we were 'friends' WTF!? he had our file in front of him and when he called us into the office he used both our names. He then went on to patronise us for about an hour about the menstrual cycle and telling us we should be doing IUI but he can't force us and when we explained why we had decided on IVF instead of IUI he then spent the rest of the time basically telling us how inconvenient IVF will be for us. During this conversation he referred to how things work for normal couples and when normal couples have sex and when a man inseminates a woman blah blah blah and he managed to not answer any of our questions about egg sharing and managed to gloss over such things as deciding how many embyos to implant by saying 'we will be implanting 2 embryos' oh really - what if that wasn't what we wanted - as it happens it is but I felt no obligation to tell him this as he felt no obligation to ask... He also made very little acknowledgement of me at all unless i spoke directly to him... he was clearly not as open minded as the rest of the LWC or their website seem to be....
> 
> Never mind - the small minded pooper trooper won't stop us getting our family
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I'm seriously hormonal!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Love Lynn x


/links


----------



## nismat

Big hugs *Kelz *  Sorry to hear that it looks like your period has started. Mine hasn't (but I'm on progesterone which generally holds it off), however I tested 1 day early this morning and it was a BFN, as I thought it probably would be. 
The first BFN is one of the hardest I found, as you have so much hope going into it all. After that first unsuccessful cycle, you get a bit more hardened to it all sadly  Don't give up hope, it's only the start of things and you really do have to be super lucky for it to work on the first go. But have a good cry first 

*Gina * - fab news on getting your house, how amazing!!

*Aimee*, lovely to read your birth story highlights. I agree, so many women don't end up with the births that they want/hope for, but so often it seems that (at least for a first birth), your body just won't really co-operate in doing what it needs to! That was what I hadn't really bargained for, I thought that once contractions started that it would all kick in normally - never did for me! I was sad that I didn't get the birth that I had hoped for (ended up with first syntocin to try and regulate my contractions which were strong but random, then epidural, then C-section), but I really feel that we took the decisions that we needed to at the time. And as you know, having a healthy baby at the end of it all is the only truly important thing 

*LittleGreen * - this is probably too late to be of use to you as you are probably already at/heading for LWC, but you normally wouldn't get matched with a donor until part way through your cycle. This is mainly because donor availability changes on a daily basis (due to feedback from other women on whether or not their cycle has been successful, in terms of a donor only being able to create 10 families). The first scan is really just to check that everything is "normal", i.e. thin womb lining at the start of a cycle, and no cysts etc. on your ovaries. It's not super important, but if it's your first scan it might be nice for both you and your DP if she's there. Karen came along to our first appointments, but then a lot of time after that I went on my own (including for some of the IUIs), as she would have needed too much time off work, and we decided to view it very pragmatically. Oh, and re: Clomid or FSH injections, the idea is to try and get you to produce more than one follie (but only 2 or max 3), to increase your chances. It can help, but doesn't work for everyone (I didn't ever get more than one follie on any of my cycles, but I've since proved to be a poor responder to any drugs).

*Amber and Lynn*, I'm so sorry that you were treated so inconsiderately by the doctor you saw at LWC  I'm really amazed actually, as they have so many lesbian copules that it must be more "normal" to be a lesbian couple seeking treatment there than to be straight!!! It's very sad that you had such a discouraging and non-inclusive consultation, but I'm glad that you've already received assurances that you won't see him again. A letter is definitely in order so that the management are aware of how you were treated.

*Jo*, lovely photos from your CP  Sorry to hear that you've been struggling with the digi OPKs. Never tried them myself, only ever used the internet cheapies (either dipsticks, or the little cassette type where you put in a few drops of urine). I think that monitoring cervical mucus is/would be hugely helpful if you're having problems detecting your surge. Having that November deadline must really put the pressure on. Hope poor Milly feels better soon with the stronger antibiotics. The experience over swabbing for swine flu must have been absolutely horrendous for you all.

Hi to everyone else, sorry for no more time for personals!


----------



## nismat

Littlegreen, re: books, there isn't anything available that I know of that is UK-authored/focussed. There used to be a book called It's A Family Affair by Lisa Saffron, but it's out of print, and also now very out of date since all the law changes about donor anonymnity, civil partnerships etc.

The lesbian conception "bible" is an American book called The New Essential Guide to Lesbian Conception and Pregnancy by Stephanie Brill. It is also probably one of the few lesbian parenting titles I don't have on my bookshelves! http://www.amazon.co.uk/Essential-Guide-Lesbian-Conception-Pregnancy/dp/1555839401/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1243943668&sr=1-1
There's also a book by Rachel Pepper which is a much lighter read; fun, fairly informative but not nearly as detailed. Which one you might go for would probably reflect your general reading style (e.g. Rachel Pepper more in the chick-lit vein  ), and the level of detail/obsessiveness you want to get into.

Ever since we first started TTC I've been meaning to knuckle down and write a book myself on the subject for the UK market ...

/links


----------



## kelz2009

Phoned clinic and consultant said for me to up my dose of cyclogest to 3 a day  , and if I do get heavier them to phone them, but as of early this morning ive seen nothing  . I explained that I done a hpt this morning and it was bfn but he said to wait till Thursday before I retest   I am a little confused,


----------



## Pinktink

Thank you all for your replies. We are both feeling a bit deflated today as we had been really looking forward to getting started and feel like we are no further forward really.   When reflecting I feel like he didn't really tell us anything we needed or wanted to know. He is fairly new to the LWC from what I could gather because he mentioned Bourn Hall a few times which is where he came from... I hope the rest of them at bourn aren't like him!!

Never mind we are going to pick each other up, get our tests etc done and go back and have a proper consultation! And I'm writing the letter today - I'm really angry at myself for not saying anything at the time -  I spend my life arguing with doctors but I felt like I was barely included and therefore it wasn't my place to say - which is stupid really as we are totally in this together, I have never felt like the non-bio thing mattered before yesterday and I'm damned if some small minded ******* is going to change that 

Dominique - the eSET stuff that he omitted I thought was really bad aswell - as it happens amber and I have discussed this at length and have decided to opt for two embryos but we are both aware of the complications of multiple pregnancy (having seen it first hand) and understood our options without this retards help. But then I also think that the oneatatime website is not the best resource to get impartial information from when trying to make this choice. But the fact is if we had been unaware of our choices/risks then he did nothing to inform us - although he blathered on about hyperstimulation enough which isn't even something we can control... weird.

Kelz I've got my fingers crossed for you -    

Littlegreen - hope today went well.

Love Lynn x


----------



## jo36

*Kelz* have my fingers and toes crossed for you.
* 
Nismat* so sorry AF as reared her ugly head for you guys. I understand how you feel about being so lucky to have Toby, as we are Milly, but I suspect you dearly want a little sibling for him. It doesn't take the heartache away just because you already have a child. Take time to grieve... 

*Gina* what a wonderful looking house and garden, truely stunning. Hope everything goes well with the move. Any dates yet? Hope Ember doesn't catch measles - chicken pox not so bad though, better young than at school age!
*
Dom*how are you doing? Not long now until EDD!!
*
Little green*how was your scan today? Did DP get to go with you?

Thinking of you all who are waiting/ finding out if last tx has worked. XX

We're all good here, Milly is asleep on the couch and is still sounding as if she's on 40 **** a day!!! Ozzie, the cat, is settling in nicely!


----------



## Steph29

Hi

Pinktink it was Dr Gill she was very nice and helpful she made us comfortable asking us how long we had been together what we did ans so on and let us make the decisioins really, we even spoke about our worries of putting 2 embroys back in which she then talked about blasting but said we can decide that nearer the time.

Hope you get a better experience next time

Stephx


----------



## Dominique123456

Pinktink - he went on about hyperstimulation because they get in trouble if too many women from their clinic overstimulate. They have to report it and I think get fined or something. Re eSet that's what I mean he should have told you the risks. For us, they put alot of pressure on us on the actually ET day when we had always been adamant we only wanted one (because we saw what happened to our friend and it was traumatic for us tbh). I was literally on my own in ET with legs up when they started saying "are you sure?" "You know your chances will be less" etc etc. It was awful because up until that point I felt really confident about transferring one but they really made me feel like I was wasting my time with 'just' one and because I was on my own at that point it took a lot of will power to stay firm. It  shouldn't be like that though and I complained at the time. Which is why I'm cross that they still don't seem to be risk aware.

Kelz - if they say to wait till Thursday then that sounds like good news? Try not to drive yourself barmy, there's nothing you can do except rest and try to distract yourself.     For yo though!

Nismat - your profile baby pic is soooo cute! Where did you get that little outfit with the ears??

Jo - thanks, only about 3 weeks to go! Is Ozzie a rescue?


----------



## Dominique123456

Is anyone based in Brighton and going to the rainbow family meet up on Sunday?


----------



## Battenberry

Hi there,

Gina I can tell why you wanted your house so much! What a gorgeous looking family home it is! It oozes peace and tranquility with that garden, you must be made up! Hope the sale goes through quickly and smoothly for you.

Lynne, what a shocking experience you had! I'm glad you're sending a letter of complaint their way. Hopefully you will have a more positive experience next time. It feels like such a lottery at times doesn't it? Some people have really bad experiences and others have only great things to say about the same clinic. Just goes to show how one person's manner and attitude can make all the difference. something I see at work frequently. 

Sorry my brain is too much like scrambled egg for more personals, but love to everyone else..

B x x


----------



## MandMtb

Gina, congratulations on the house! It is beautiful. I am so pleased for you.

Kelz, thinking of you hun. It's positive that you've had no more spotting or bleeding. Hang in there  

Jo, I'm sorry poor lil Milly is unwell again, sending her lots of get well wishes.

Dom, you must be excited, only 3 weeks!!! Keep us updated.

Little Green, how did the scan go?

Nismat,      for your BFN hun.

Amber and Lynn, so sorry to hear about your bad experience. I hope things get better for you. It is fustrating about the different services we can receive.

Steph, Pleased to hear your consultation went well.

That's all I can manage on the personals, sorry if missed you off as my head is a bit fussy. Work has been hectic! But we got a call from the nurse today to tell me to go in next Monday to start blood tests for this tx cycle   Just waiting for donor choice as well and we are on are way hopefully. Couple questions for your ladies 1) Is it okay for me to continue taking evening primrose oil until LH surge? and 2) this may sound a really silly question...but we are off to Alton Towers next Monday (after 1st blood test) and I am a little concerned that going on the rides will shake my eggies about...am I just being super cautious (or mad)?!

S x


----------



## little green

hi this is Sarah, T's partner, using her login, so hope it doesn't get confusing!

T went to the LWC (London) to get her first scan today (day 2 of cycle) in prep for her first ever DIUI. She wasn't looking forward to it at all cos of having her period and having to have the wierd camera thing stuck up her  But she was very brave. The nurse who did the scan said it all looked a bit odd - her lining was thicker than usual and there was a large cyst on her ovary (we already know she has PCOS) so they might not go ahead. Then she called in someone else for a 2nd opinion, who then talked to a consultant. Anyway the upshot was that they said the cyst is not actually connected to the ovary, so we're still on track, and the womb lining was ok. Wierd, huh? One saying one thing and one saying another?

She's got her next scan on Monday. In the meantime she's taking 50mg of clomid tablets for 5 days.I'm really hoping she doesn't get any side effects. We're both talking to the ovary in encouraging tones to make it grow lovely big follicles (preferably 1 but not more than 3!). 

In the end I decided not to go to the appt with T., because I've only got limited annual leave left. But it was agony not being there with her, and she was a bit upset about having being a bit 'odd'! So am definitely going to the next scan on Monday.

Also I told my boss today what we were doing, I had to because of taking time off. She's recently come back from maternity leave, so was really excited and we spent the rest of my supervision talking about babies!

*Nismat* - so sorry to hear that it didn't work out for you this time. Your posts about the books and the scan were really useful to us - thank you for your support.

*Pinktink* - our consultant at LWC is Dr Venkat, and she's been ok with us, no problems. So that's two consultants you can ask about next time you go.

*Kelz* - keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP for you 

*MandMtb* - I'm sure someone will pop by and give you an answer to your questions soon!

(Wave) to everyone else on this Board - thank you for helping us to keep things in perspective - I know T and I are only at the beginning of it all and have a long way to go, but it's great to be in touch with other people in a similar situation. 

Sarah


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Sarah nice to meet you and welcome to FF... glad T's scan went ok even if it was a bit odd for her... 

We have our first consultation at the Esperance in Eastbourne on the 2nd July we were going to use the LWC but decided against it due to all the travelling in and out london and also price etc.

Em x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone,

thanks for all your support re our appointment 

Just a little update to say, we just had a call from the LWC who were not happy at all about how we were treated, and have asked us to come back for a totally free apppointment with the medical director of the clinic, a female doctor (Dr Nair - not sure spelt right)who will go through everything properly with us next week. I am delighted!   xxx


----------



## Dominique123456

Oh that's great Pinktink - what a result


----------



## Steph29

That is great news Pinktink at least know you can kind of put the old app behind you and start a fresh, i hope the next one goes really well.

  to all on 2ww.


Glad the scan went ok for T even though she did find it a bit weird who wouldnt.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks girlies   managed to get a gp appointment tomorrow to get the last of the blood tests done then we can start as soon as they are back! Ahhh the waiting!!! I am so impatient!! Nearly there! x


----------



## Steph29

Tell me about it, we just want to get started but when they tell you it can take 6 weeks for a blood test to come back it feels like forever.

Stephx


----------



## Pinktink

I know exactly how you feel !! Have to get the cystic fibrosis one and a couple of others done tomorrow - gaaaaaaaah the waiting!!!!! It takes forever just to get all the pre-IVF tests and stuff done! Hurry up blood tests!!! We should be able to start at the beg-middle of July - thank-god!!! Only another month and a bit to go! I feel like i've been waiting forever!!!!!!! Sorry for the moan, it feels so far away sometimes, even though we're so near! xxx


----------



## nickidee

Pinktink said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> thanks for all your support re our appointment
> 
> Just a little update to say, we just had a call from the LWC who were not happy at all about how we were treated, and have asked us to come back for a totally free apppointment with the medical director of the clinic, a female doctor (Dr Nair - not sure spelt right)who will go through everything properly with us next week. I am delighted!  xxx


I think Dr Nair is absolutely fantastic - she's a star in my book and I am sure that you will have a totally differenmt experience when you see her. Good luck!


----------



## Pinktink

Thankies  I've looked her up and everyone has such lovely things to say about her, how nice and fab she is etc - so we're very excited!!! xxx


----------



## Steph29

Hi Pinktink

its sounds like you are going to be hopefully starting the same time as us i had those blood tests done last sat we are also hopeing to start july, Fingers crossed

Stephx


----------



## Pinktink

I hope so!    we can compare notes then! xxx


----------



## whisks

hi everyone and thanks for all my happy birthday wishes xx

nismat - so sorry for your bad news   i hope all goes well for you next time  

pinktink - glad you got a result with the whole ordeal, looks like you will be well looked after now.  

kelz -     for   tomorrow 

got my fingers and toes crossed for all of you on 2ww   

hi to everyone else i've not mentioned i hope you are all well


my medication and needles etc was delivered yesterday, so im getting even more excited now (although not looking forward to the injections) my old cat had diabetes so im used to injecting but not myself and we had to have injection training for him at the vets and i nearly passed out   i think i will get dp to do the injections  

also i have been quite productive with filling in my green form, have done the goodwill message, reasons for donating and the personal info bit, was not anywhere near as difficult to do as i thought it would be.

so now just got to go to docs next week to get them to sign the ovum donor med check list and then its just waiting for my treatment to start oh the waiting! (even though i have all my dates the waiting is a pain!!!)

whisks (heather)


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks Heather  

How exciting that your medication has arrived! I started filling out all the donor forms yesterday, haven't filled out the goodwill message yet though, and was also unsure what to put in the 'skills' section..? 

Anyways, how exciting for you - it's all happening! 

Lots of   and   to everyone xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi guys

Heather good luck with the injections hun im sure you'll be fine.

No time for personals sorry just about to start work!! Got our pack through from the Esperance with all our forms etc which we need to fill out and send back before our appointment. 

Em x


----------



## nismat

*Amber & Lynn*, I am so pleased to hear that the LWC have actually reacted so quickly/favourably with regard to your poor experience. That's great news that you can essentially "start afresh" with the whole thing, and this time get all your questions answered. We saw Dr Nair once, and she did seem really nice. 
I hope that filling out the donor forms doesn't prove too demanding, it must be very hard to know what to say/what you would want to know on the other side of the equation. We didn't have a goodwill message from Toby's sperm donor, but I would have really loved to know his motives for donating. I suppose that I hope he did it perhaps because he knows someone who has suffered infertility, and therefore wanted to help others in a similar situation. 
Are "skills" the same as interests, or is that a separate section? For us, we were interpreted the interests to give us some idea of whether the donor leaned more towards the active or creative side of life (mostly active, but enjoys reading too so a reasonable mix - and already reflected in Toby's behaviour/interests we think!). But it would have been interesting to know about stuff like whether he was particularly family-oriented or more focussed on friends/peers, some indication of his social character I suppose (rather hard to quantify in a form!). 
Actually, thinking about all this stuff that you have to fill out has made me realise that there must be this level of information available to us about our donor, if we wanted it (rather than just the basic info that we got from the clinic).

*Dom * - not long for you to wait now, although I remember that the last few weeks seemed like forever! How are you feeling? The profile photo of Toby was taken when he was probably only a week or two old; it was after one of his first baths in the kitchen sink  The "outfit" is actually one of those cuddle robes/hooded towels, that made him look a bit like a little teddy bear. Aaah, seems like ages ago 

*Heather * - hope that your wait to start isn't too long -what are your expected dates for treatment?

*Sarah and T*, good to hear that the appointment at LWC basically went OK, even if it was a bit confusing about the scan interpretation. I didn't get any "unwell" type side effects with Clomid, it did make my womb lining thinner than normal which is quite common. I also ended up with an ovarian cyst at the end of the cycle (which is also reasonably common), which meant that we then had to skip the next cycle (something we hadn't been warned could be a possibility at all - in fact the nurse that I saw after the discovery of the cyst claimed that it was completely unconnected to the Clomid usage, which was utter rubbish. She's not at LWC any more). I took Femara (Letrazole) for a couple of cycles after that which has the same effect as Clomid but fewer side effects. Marginally more expensive, but only by a few £s. Good to hear that your boss is being supportive/interested Sarah, that will help a lot! 

*MandMtb* - it's definitely OK for you to take EPO up to ovulation. And I'm absolutely positive that nothing detrimental is going to happen to your developing egg(s) by going to Alton Towers, don't think you need to worry about that!

I'm sure that I've missed other responses to people, sorry!

I'm feeling much better about the BFN, taking it in my stride now. We need to sort out an appointment to go back in to the clinic to discuss the way forward, but I imagine that the earliest we would be doing another cycle would be August/September.


----------



## Pinktink

Hi 

Thank-you, we are impressed with how quickly they responded and offered us another appointment, the nurse that phoned me yesterday was really lovely. Am looking forward to meeting Dr Nair, everyone has such nice things to say about her and I feel assured we'll be supported in our decision with her. With the skills section of the form, there's another section called interests, filled that out no probs, just have to have a think about what skills I have that they might want to know about. 

Glad to hear you are feeling better about the BFN, and sounding positive about the next steps   xxx


----------



## Dominique123456

Wow - you lot are so chatty these days - hard to keep up!

Nismat - ooh he is cuddly looking  Sorry about your BFN this time but I like to beleive that even the BFNs are still a step closer to a BFP. I'm feeling ok - I wish I wasn't supposed to be working still but apart from that I feel good. Going to attempt a bath soon  But only cos I know DW will be home soon and if I get stuck I won't have long to wait for a rescue  

Pinktink - I could email you my donor form if you like? I went really overboard and wrote pages and pages which isn't necessary!   I wish our sperm donor had written much more but oh well.


----------



## Pinktink

That would be great thank-you!! (ill pm you my email addy) x


----------



## MandMtb

Pinktink, I am pleased you got another free consultation! I hope this makes you feel more confident in the clinic!

Sarah and T, I am glad the appointment well.

Nismat, thanks so much for answering my questions. I know I might sound a bit   talking about whether going on the rides will affect my eggs, but I dont want to do anything that would put them at risk he he... am pleased you can hopefully do another tx in August/September. 

Whisks, I am glad you have got your medication, it must feel like things are really moving now.

Hello to everyone else.... 

S x x


----------



## Dominique123456

Whisks - I meant to say earlier, when I tried to get DW to do them they hurt so much more then when I did them myself, the trick is to numb the area first with frozen peas or something then you won't feel a thing.


----------



## whisks

hi all

thanks dominique i will try that, but to be honest i think i will be ok injecting myself once i am at home and relaxed, i just think i will be so nervous doing it in front of the nurse i'll be all skakey like i was when i had to practice injecting my poor cat in front of the vet, but i'm sure i will be ok in the end.

nismat - im glad you are feeling better    i start down regging at end of this month and my ec and et is about 3 weeks later.

pinktink - yeah the skills bit is a bit odd    i just wrote about the things i am good at.

i really do feel like things are moving along now - and cant wait

hope you are all ok

heather x


----------



## Steph29

Hi guys,

Whisks - Meds have arrived its all happening now, im really worried about the injections they are gonna tech my DP to give them to me dont think i could do it myself. 

Em - You must feel like you are getting closer now with your pack arriving, not long till your app.  

Nismat - Glad ou are feeling alot better now  

pinktink - We were a bit stuck with the donor forms its like what do i put down, but we have decided not to egg share, this time anyway.

wave to everyone else

Stephx


----------



## MandMtb

Just a quick update...DW popped home and lunch and our invoice was there...so we have now paid for our tx cycle this month...another step closer! x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone 

Hope you're all ok today. It's pouring down with rain here - horrible!  

We've got our appointment on Monday with Dr Nair, just to go over things properly, and then that's it! Nothing to do except wait for the last of the bloods to come back. Feeling so impatient today, I just want to staaaaaaaaaaaaaart!  

Amber xxx


----------



## Steph29

hi,

Pinktink - I know it is crazy we had all our blood tests done by last sat but then found out that DP's HIV hadnt been done cuz paper work wasnt filled in properly and today docs phoned to say my blood group had to be done again cuz the form was printed and can only be handwritten how stupid   they dont realise how desperate we are to have them all done asap. Hope your appointment goes well on mon you will have to let us know.

we had some good news today on the house we a buying was ment to complete a month ago but with this and that going wrong its taken ages wasnt ment to happen like this we had it all planned to renevate and move in before tx started  . They have told us it should complete next fri so fingers crossed.

Wave to everyone else

Stephx


----------



## MandMtb

Great news about the house Steph, I hope it goes through for Fri! It is annoying when they mess up with the blood tests, it all adds additional anxiety and fustration. Hope they get the new ones done ASAP.

Just wanted to ask you a quick question...those of you who have had natural IUI, did you have a scan before tx to check follicles? I am assuming our clinic do not do it automatically for us from reading the paperwork, and charge an additional £60 for this. Would you advise us to do this? I am thinking it is worth the money, as no point doing tx if there is no decent follie, is this right? I get confused about everything. We seem to be doing this tx totally blind given are useless consultation! 

S x


----------



## jo36

S - I don't think our clinic routinely scans on a natural IUI, which is what I'm worrying about too as we are planning a natural IUI (if I ever manage to detect my surge!!). I'm thinking of requesting a scan too, so maybe it is a good idea. Must feel good to have paid for your first tx!

Steph - Good news on the house, hopefully things will move more swiftly for you guys now. And I know just how you feel with people mucking up with blood tests. It happened twice to me in one month resulting in more inpatient waiting. Its enough to drive you bonkers!!

Pinktink - Good luck with your appointment, hope its a lot more successful this time round.

Whisks - must feel as if things are really beginning to move nicely along now what with the arrival of your meds, hope they prove to be ok and not give you any side effects.

Dom - yes little Ozzie is a rescue cat. He's about 18 months old and proving to be quite a cheeky but adorable little character!!!

Hi to everyone else - hope everyone has a grand weekend.


----------



## single.mummy

Hi MandMtb

Sorry, I am a lurker on this board, but I think I remember you saying that you were going to MFS? Sorry if I have made a mistake here.
I conceived our daughter last year at MFS doing natural IUI, it did take 4 cycles but I was not offered to have a scan before tx but I did not ask to have one either?
I am sorry to hear you did not have a good consultation. Who did you see? 
What I would say though was if you have any questions give the nurses a quick call and ask them. They never seemed to have minded when I have called and asked questions.

I have to say that even though I don't post here I love this board.


----------



## leoaimee

just popping on to say i would def pay the £60 for scans!  much easier than trying to detect ovulation through opk or any other way ... i paid more at LWC i think, and it was worth not having the stress.

hope everyone is well ... im reading sorry for not posting very often and not  doing personals.

2mummies good to see you!

ax


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Aimee How are you all doing and your beautiful bundle of joy getting along - your pic has disappeared

Rachjulie- Happy birthday hope you get spoilt and have a nice day 
L x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Ladies

Im having a awful weekend....   Tx has got to go on hold due to some financial issues that have popped up this week.... i have to call the clinic on monday and change are appointment booked for July to September    

Im totally gutted but theres nothing we can do so i think to help save my sanity im going to give FF a break for a while i'll still lurk around occasionally but i need to stop thinking about babies and ttc 24 7 cause its driving me   i've done nothing but cry since about Thursday and its really putting a strain on my marriage so i think i just need some time out and gather my thoughts have a good holiday and lose some weight etc.

I wish you all all the luck in the world and i'll pop on sometimes to catch up etc...

  to all and lots of    

Speak soon.

Em x


----------



## jo36

Ohhh Em, I thought you'd been a bit quiet these last few days. Hope things aren't too bad. Just remember you weren't due to start tx until the end of the year anyhow, so its just back to the original plan. Hope you and DW get whatever it is sorted, and we look forward to hearing from you soon. However long that may take... sending you lots of  

Look after each other
Jo x


----------



## leoaimee

oh Em soo sorry to hear that.  big hugs honey.


----------



## Steph29

Em - Sorry to hear about your situation hope it all gets sorted. Look forward to hearing from you soon

Stephx


----------



## kelz2009

Really sorry to hear that lesbo_mum, all the best    

I wonder if anyone can help me, I am starting my second iui hopefully this week af turned up yesterday but sorry tmi, its not like normal af its really light no pain and very very little amount, nurse told me to phone monday for scan that day if af turns up over the wkend, but this isnt like a normal af so will that be ok. I'm really worried as if I go to clinic 2morrow for scan and lining is still thick what will happen?? I dont want to miss this month  . Hope this is normal after tx.


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi everyone!
Sorry for being awol for a few days, just been really busy (again!)

Em - so sorry to read your news. TTC can be really stressful, even more so when we have to rely on clinics & finances to be able to do it! Take some time to deal with whatever is causing the problem, then when you return to TTC you will be able to do so without the extra worry of additional stress. Thinking of you  

Kelz- af's can be really light sometimes (we just don't tend to notice the variations when we're not particularly paying attention   ) so they'll probably still want to scan you. I had exactly the same worry when having my baseline scan for our most recent IVF, I remember telling the nurse I'd hardly bled & that I couldn't possibly have shed my lining. However, the scan showed a nice thin lining so we were able to go ahead as planned. Good luck!

JJ1 -  good to hear from you! How are you doing? How is your treatment cycle going? 

Hi to everyone else. Looks like there are now 2 house moves on the way soon too! Hope all goes well for you all!

We're finally about to have our 1st KD home insemination this week. I should ovulate around Thursday, but I have a feeling it might be a little earlier as my cervix was quite high yesterday! I'll be starting the OPK's tomorrow to detect my surge (I hope - those things can be so frustrating!) so I've got our KD on standby. I asked him if he'd mind abstaining from Monday so his swimmers will be in tip-top form for Thurs, that felt very weird I must admit! Bless him, he didn't bat an eyelid, I was the embarrassed one!   I'll check my cervix again this afternoon & may ask him to abstain from today instead if it's still high, just in case. What do you think?

Lottie x


----------



## sallylouise

Hi Em,

Sorry to hear you're having a rough time. I think your plan sounds good. TTC can so easily take over your life and your relationship. You are still really young and have plenty of time to conceive in the future! Take care of yourself and enjoy your holiday.

I've really enjoyed reading all your positive comments to everyone else but now it's time to think of you.



Sally.xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Em- I am so sorry to hear of you financial issues, finance and treatment are so stressful as well as balanced with your desire for a baby.  Take care of each other

Kelz they will scan you don't worry they will scan you, I have light AF's and it is always less than 2 mm on scan day , maybe the last cycle has effected it - good luck

Lottie- Good luck with the KD, don't worry you'll get used to discussing sperm and othe issues - I was embarrassed at first but 5 years on we're fine about it all. In the end he would ask did I want another insem and pop upstairs and leave it on the bedside, I'd do 3 in a row to try and get max chance

My cycle in Spain ended in disaster I had 11 fertilised embryos on day 2 9 had died in the lab when I got there they had all died, someone else on FF on the same day also had all their 9 mebryos die! v suspicious that something was going on in the lab, they said it mudst have been the sperm as the egg done had sons.  I had to pay by 8300 Euros, but the other 2 couples I found out about (3 months before and on the same day didn't pay and  got a new cycle as they had got pregnant and m/c'd- as I have with the same sperm!!  I am going to see my UK cons on Thurs and take it from there.

L x


----------



## MandMtb

JJ1, I'm so sorry about your 9 embryos hun   . It does sound suspicous, I hope you get some answers. 

Lottie, good luck with the home insem with KD. Lots of   for you.

Kelz, I can't really offer any information hun on the light AF, however I would still go in for your scan and ask the nurses about it. Sending you   that you can have tx this cycle.

Em, I am so sorry to hear that you are having to delay your tx, after bringing it forward. I understand why you need to take some space and lurk awhile. TTC can be very stressful and think it will be good for you and DW to take some time out to sort your financial situation and work on getting yourselves and your relationship in the best possible place to start tx in September. Thinking of you hun and hope you pop in now and again to let us know how your getting on  

Aimee, 2mummies and jo, thanks for your advise regarding the scans. Me and DW are going to request at the clinic tomorrow for a scan to check follies, prior to treatment commencing, as from you comments and having discussed it we think it's certainly worth the £60. I am concerned though about how much we would still have to pay if the scan showed the follicle was not viable for tx, as when I asked about cancellation or abandoning a cycle the reception said it would depend what stage that happened as to how much money we would get back. It would be heartbreaking and fustrating if we were to spend money on a tx, that didnt take place - has anyone expereinced this? Or am I worrying to much? 

2mummies, yes we are with MFS. We saw Dr Lieberman (not the proffessor, his son). We are going to request we have another consultant when we have our reviews. By the way did they offer you a review after each failed IUI or do you have to request one? We are trying to decide how many natural IUI's to try before looking at other options, including checking my tubes and wondered whether we would be able to have a review after the 1st or 2nd tx, due to the limited information given us discussion held at our initial consultation. As you can tell I am a pessamist, and am assuming it will take us a while to concieve - I think this is a coping mechanism!

Jo, it is exciting to have paid for our tx - it all feels real now!  

Hope everyone else is well...

Love S x


----------



## leoaimee

jj1 - oh im sooo sorry about your cycle and your embies ... i wonder what was going on!  hope you get some answeres.

lottie - i think you can get some adverse effects of the sperm has been stored too long before too, so maybe just from monday would be ok even if it comes forward a day.

mandmtb - why would you get a failed cycle?  you dont have fert issues as far as i remember, so the chances are you will ovulate.  dont worry too much chick.  and also if you have a scans and you dont ovulate that month, surely all you pay for is the scan ... if they havent done anything else?  we always paid our bill after each tx depending on what had happened.  

kelz - i wouldnt worry about first day of cycle if you are having scans ... i always worried about which was my day 1 ... esp cos i had spotting to begin with before full flow and sometimes i wasnt sure exactly what was day one.  so the scans sort that out cos you can see when you ovulate.  also i know its not for everyone, but i would def be an advocate of having a rest between tx months to recover emotionally and physically ... two weeks can often be too quick to get back on the horse if you know what i mean.

steph ... meant to say ages ago nice profile pic.

news from my camp ... had a nice day went out for gabs bday with my bro and her parents ... but realise that i find it hard to relax around the pils ... need to sort that out for the future.

ax


----------



## Steph29

JJ1 - Sorry to hear about your embies, hope you get some answers on what happened.

Aimee - Glad to hear you had a nice day out, sorry to hear you felt un comfortable around the pils hope you get it sorted it could imagine it is quite difficult if you dont feel relaxed. 

kelz - Hope your scan goes ok, im sure it will be fine.  

Lottie - Hope Home Insem goes well  

Hi to everyone else hope everyone is well

Stephx


----------



## pem

Hello Ladies!

JJ1- how awful for you, it does sound a little suspicious...how heartbreaking for you, loads of  

Aimee - totally with you on the relaxing around pil's. It is emotionally quite tough after having a baba, do you think things will improve over time?? How is being a mummy??

Em - loads of   to you, it is devastating to have your planned treatment put back, i know it can often feel like one step forward and two steps back, i hope you can find time to be together with the wife and focus on September...loads of   don't let it take over your life, me and DP had several clinic IUI's back in 2005 and it was really disheartening and stressful, we took time out and went travelling, got married and then came back at it with a fresh pair of heads...just take time for eachother, yo will be brilliant mummies one day soon... 

Lottiemaz - r u checking your cervix with a speculum I found that checking my cervical mucus and having DP look at my cervix with a headtorch/speculum was a brillaint indicator of the best time to home insem, it always coincided with the ov sticks! You will definitely get used to discussing sperm etc, especially when it gets handed to you in a little pot!! We used to do 2 or 3 over 3-4 days!

Mand Mtb - I am sure you won't get a failed cycle, try not to worry too much (that feels V.hypocritical of me to say   ) although it is nerve wracking and stressful when you consider all the financial implications..If i remember back when we were doing clinic IUI's we didn;t pay for abandoned cycles...ie the ones where the ov sticks didn;t show or i was due to ovulate at the weekend...we only paid when we actually had the sperm/insem! Loads of luck with it all  

Kelz - I had light AF's before having Edie and still always had a thin lining, don't worry it is probably different becasue of the treatment...lots of  


Pinktink - how has it gone today, you will Staaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaart soon I'm sure!


Hi to Steph, Dom, Whisks and Jo!

Rach - Happy Belated Birthday!

well, I have had one of my Blasts put back today so I am as they say PUPO!! Out of the 4, only two made it, so we have one in the freezer, feel quite sad about the other two especially after i saw the little lovelies on the screen......it's going to be the longest wait ever, I am SO impatient. I definitely won't make it to OTD as I have read on here that you can test MUCH earlier with blasts, does anyone know if this is true??


Em


----------



## kelz2009

Pem- congratulations on being pupo    u have bfp.

JJ1- so sorry about ur cycle in spain    

Mandmtb- how u feeling?

Aimee- glad ur having such a fab time being mummies

Lotiemaz- all the best with tx,  it works for u hun

Em- thinking of u hun    

Pinktink- how are u?

Sallylouise- How are you today?

Steph- great news on house front  

Jo - How ar you, hope ur ok 

Hope everyone else is ok, sorry if Ive missed anyone  


I went for scan today, everything is ok lining 4.7 so thin enough to go again, I had follies on both sides but nurse was fine with this, largest 10mm  . Im on 112.5 gonal f for 7 days and we have to go back next monday, I was on 112.5 for the last part on 1st cycle that gave my follies a kick up the A**E. Nurse said if too many follies grow then we will aspirate 1,2 or 3. we are aiming for 3 nice size follies to give    best chance of finding them. Nurse said we can use same donor only for this time, next time we will have to change donors, I said if it dont work this time I want to change donors anyway as I  need to know they know what they are doing and hopefully swimming in the right direction lol x


----------



## whisks

hello everyone

kelz - i hope all goes well for your next treatment, stay positive   x

em - i'm so sorry your treatment will be delayed, i hope you work it all out, september ain't that far away, before you know it you'll have a little one running around i'm sure   x

pem - how exciting you have had blasts transfer today got everything crossed for a   for you x

aimee - hows life treating you now you are a mummy? hope you are all doing well   x

i am in a very huggy kissy mood for some reason (maybe its my hormones?) lol

i hope everyone else i've not mentioned is well 

i got my ovum donor medical check list signed by my gp today and they didn't charge me even though they said the other week that they would so yey!!! my gp (who i had never even met before - must be cus i'm soooo healthy) anyway she was really nice and showed lots of interest in my forthcoming treatment and wished us luck which i thought was very nice  

heather xx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Everyone, 

It's Lynn PT's partner...Just thought we would update you on our appointment today.

Well it all went much better than last time! Dr Nair was very nice and apologised for what happened previously and said apparently the guy we saw hasn;t been at the LWC long and comes from a background of treating NHS patients therefore all of them having fertility problems and being straight! Apparently he said in hindsight he actually agreed with the points made in our letter and had passed along his apologies and it has made him think carefully about the way he phrases things and how he treats patients such as us who are not infertile but are accessing services for other reasons! 

Anyway we had a very positive appointment which included her agreeing to give us an early scan rather than start us on reduced drugs to avoid hyperstimulation and then drop the drugs if too many follicles perk up! She also went through the procedures with us and gave us an indication of timescales... we need to get amber's chromosomal tests sent off asap as they take up to 6 weeks to come back. once they are back she can start on the pill and they are putting us into the matching software to make sure they have a recipient ready for us when all our results come back! yay! all going well we should be looking at egg collection and transfer at the end of august/beginning of september - sooner if I can get these results here lol!!

Aimee - how are you doing with your bundle of fun... sorry there is some tension with your PIL - its a bit like that with us soon - I'm hoping things will improve as time goes along - my parents know that kids etc is in the near future but I think it will be a bit of a shock to ambers   lol only joking! 

Kelz - good news that things are good to go. 

Pem - congratulations on being PUPO - from what I understand you can test a bit earlier because you count the days from egg collection so they are obviously a bit further along! 

JJ1 - that's awful about your embies - I hope you get some answers!  

Em - I'm so sorry things are on hold - the winter will be here before you know it - it's england!! Hopefully that will make things move quicker for you!

Whisks - good news about your GP - we've got a good one too - makes such a difference!

Hi and   to everyone else.

Does anyone know if there are any plans for meets in london-ish area - we'd really like to meet you guys!

Love Lynn
xxx


----------



## Steph29

Hello everyone,

Pem - How exiting Blast transfer today Fingers and toes and everything else crossed for a .

Kelz -    for your next treatment.

We are getting closer and closer to completing on the house was going to be fri now its monday you never get a straight answer. On treatment front just waiting for all bloods to come back and will be satrting at long last. 

Does anyone know how long the 3 bloods Cystic Fibrosis, Chromosomal analysis and HTLV 1/2 take to come back? i am just so impatient.

Hi to everyone else

Steph x


----------



## Steph29

pinktink - Im really glad your appointment went better than last time. I had my chromosomal analysis last sat at lwc so we are probably looking at starting about same time as you. We are going crazy   waiting these blood tests waste so much valuable time i know they have to be done but what takes so long . We were wondering if they could come back quicker than 6 weeks so think i might give them a ring in a couple to see. 

There is a meet up in birmingham soon but  if there was a meet up arranged  in the london area we would love to come and meet everyone who cant make this one.

Stephx


----------



## single.mummy

Hi Mandmtb

We did not get a consultation after the failed IUIs. Again I did not think about requesting one. I think we saw the older of the 2 Dr Liebermann's. I did not know there were 2. He was great, really professional. Have you rang the clinic again and spoken to the nurses.

I do know that you have to pay fro your tx before they will treat you, but I am not sure if you are having a scan whether you have to pay for the whole tx before the scan or whether you can waiting and see the results of the scan. I am sure you will be fine. 

I had 3 tx cycles in a row and then had a 2 month break - I went on holiday and then tx fell over christmas. But then after the break and relaxing we fell pregnant, so as Aimeegaby said a break can be good, or it was just pot luck.

I hope that things go well for you.


----------



## jo36

Hi Girls, hope you all had fun at the weekend!  

Pem - congrats on being PUPO!! How exciting! Hope you remain calm and not too obsessive with the knicker-watching!!!!  

Kelz - We took time off between tx last time to kind of 'recover' but each to their own. This time I suspect we'll dive straight back into the next tx as we're running out of crucial time. Whichever suits you will be the rigth way, you'll soon know what to do.

Pinktink - So glad that your cons went swimmingly, much more reassuring!

Steph - exciting news on the house front, eh? Bet you can't wait to get all moved in. Can't help on the test result qu, as I've never had those tests done. Sorry!

Aimee - hope things improve with the PIL's - it's a very hormonal time for you. Are they being accepting of the whole thing??

JJ1 - so sorry to hear about you're embies, that must be so sad and very frustrating. Hope you get the answers you're looking for.

Millys chest infection which she caught in Oz ended up turning into bronchitis! She's just finished her second course of antibiotics. Had to take her to the nurse today for her pre-school jab which they ended up not being able to do as she still has a temp!! Couldn't believe it, its been almost 5 weeks since she was first diagnosed. Poor mite she's really been put thru the mill. Mind you she must have felt ok on Thurs as she decided to give herslf a haircut!!!   Found tonnes of hair behind her play kitchen well hidden! So now she's had her hair chopped off in a very short bob to try and hide the self-cutting evidence!! Little madam  

Waiting on AF to arrive so I can begin to fathom these OPK's again!! Just ordered loads of bog standard ones off the net, hope I get more luck with these.


----------



## little green

hi all, just a quick update, so big hugs to all  

T had her 2nd scan today (her first IUI cycle). After 5 days on 50mg clomid, her lining is 7.3mm, and she's got 3 follicles growing on the right side - hurrah! Slightly worrying thing is that there are also a couple of follies on the left side that are 'on the move' as the lovely nurse put it. Hoping they give up the fight so the others can grow big and strong - not sure what we'd do if she gets more than 3 - dunno if LWC routinely aspirate if there's too many follicles, or whether it's possible to convert to IVF. Anyway, back on Weds for another scan so will know more then. And guess what - I was expecting T to turn into a hormonal mess with the clomid, but all that happened was that she got kinda cuddly and soppy - it was great!

Had to get up at 5.45am to get to LWC on time this morning - think my system is still in shock   Usually roll out of bed at 8am, if I'm lucky!

Pinktink - glad yr appointment went so well - we've found LWC to be great so far. 

Kelz - good luck with the next IUI cycle. Fingers crossed it will work out this time.

Em - thanks for all the encouragement, so sorry you got your treatment delayed. See you back on the board when you're ready.

Stay positive, everyone!  

Sarah


----------



## little green

Just a quick question - we're monitoring T's cycle using temperature. Is it also worth using ovulation testing sticks if she is going to have a trigger injection? What if she ovulates before she gets the trigger injection? Or is that the point? Sorry, am finding this bit confusing - if anyone else did IUI and can clear this up, thank you!

Sarah


----------



## MandMtb

Hi all,

I'm going to try and make this a quick one as I am exhausted and have to be up early to be back at the clinic tomorrow for more blood tests.

Sarah/Litte Green - I'm so glad DP's 2nd scan went well today, that must have been reassuring! My DW told me today she would have to be given strong evidence that it would benefit us to convert to medicated as she says my mood fluctuate enough without it, that she thinks I would drive myself and her crazy on a medicated cycle LOL! So I am pleased your DP is not having to many side effects.

Jo, I hope Millie gets better soon... and that your AF arrives shortly, roll on the pee sticks!

Steph, I hope the bloods come back ASAP, I know how fustrating it is waiting to get started. 

Pinktink, very pleased that you and DP had a much better consultation.

Heather/Whisks, I am glad the ovum doc treated you well and signed your form (free of charge, bonus!).

Kelz, great news with the scan. We may hopefully overlap and be on a 2ww together! 

Pem, congrates on PUPO! Lots of   to you.

Aimee, I'm pleased you had a good day but sorry about the pil - that must be difficult. Hopefully you can work on the relationship. I know I have struggled with this and it can upset DW. 

2mummies, thank you so much for all the info - it is helpful having someone who has already been through the process at MFS - to ask questions. 

Thank you also to Pem and Aimee for your kind words and advise. In respect of expecting to have a failed cycle, your right there is no reason I should think this, I guess it is just a way of coping with it if I dont. At the moment I actually feel very calm about it all, but as I know that can change at a drop of a hat LOL. Anyway I have my 1st blood tests done today and have to go daily until LH is detected, then I will be booked in the following day for treatment. I have already paid for the tx cycle, as they wont treat you without the payment in advance. In respect of the scan, the nurse said they dont need to do them on natural IUI cycles, they are only necessary for medicated cycles but didnt really explain why or offer us the option to have one - so I am none the wiser really? At the moment we still havent been offered donor choices so we are going to be focusing on demanding these tomorrow... and leave further questions about the scans for another day, perhaps when we have another nurse testing us. 

Anyways sorry this turned out not to be so quick ha! but I really need sleep now...so hi to everyone else. Lots of love S x


----------



## Dominique123456

MandMtb - you sound tired   We always thought the lack of scans on natural IUI was silly, they've never explained it. Aimee said that she paid £60 for it so maybe it's worth to discuss it again. Re: donors, becuase you have paid in advance technically you should be able to choose your donor now. However, it's also worth asking them who is in the pipeline so to speak as we changed donors partway through a cycle because a new donor we liked better had just cleared the checking process. We didn't have daily blood tests - that sounds really thorough. Like others have said there's no reason why it shouldn't work   So good luck!


----------



## leoaimee

i think i paid more like £90 or £100 at LWC but there was a three for the price of two thing too, so in the end it was £200 for three something like that.

i think the clinic make a disctinction that a 'natural' cycle is with no scans no meds, just the insem.  but there isnt any real reason WHY you cant have a scan and no meds.  YOU are paying and YOU are the customer.

if you dont have scans you have to rely on OPK or cervical mucus or other not so reliable methods of ascertaining your ovulation.

ring them back and tell them you want scans even if it isnt their normal protocol for non medicated scans.

ax


----------



## Frinn

Hello everyone,

It's been ages since I last logged onto FF, but I just wanted to post to say hello and see how you're all doing. I've just read back through the last 5 pages or so of this post and so much has been going on! Too much to be able to write individual things, but I did just want to say - Aimmee - congratulations! I'm so pleased you've had your little one! How are you feeling? How is it being a mummy?!

Hope you're all well!

Much love, Kat xxx


----------



## Dominique123456

Hi Frinn  How are you both?


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

How are you doing *Dom*? Not long to go now. How are you feeling about the birth? What are your plans?

*Sarah*, can't help on the trigger/OPK question I'm afraid, although I think we tried almost every method of monitoring at some point or other, usually a few in combination, just to be sure.  I'm glad the scan/follie growing is going well though.

*Pem*, enjoy being PUPO. I hope this 2ww is full of distractions do it isn't too painful...

*Steph*, the Birmingham meet has been arranged just by one member offering a venue and a date and lots of other people jumping on board. If you'd like to offer or suggest a London venue and a date in a new thread I'm sure there would be people who would like to come along. 

*Lynn*, I'm glad the second appointment went much better for you. 

I got my letter through with my clinic appointment for next week this morning. It was clearly a standard letter telling me I had to bring my partner along and to fill in a form for 'him' and send it back so they could get 'his' stickers etc ready for 'his' tests. We hadn't planned for us both to go to this appointment as really I'm just asking to go back on Metformin for a while to get it in my system before we start trying again, so I rang to confirm. They were really apologetic about the standard letter, which was lovely because it hadn't caused me any offence. At least it shows that they've read their equal ops policy!  In the end they asked for Rae's details anyway, but just for their records and she is going to have to come with me. I'm quite looking forward to it now. It'll be a chance for us both to spend a short while focusing entirely on this possible second child, which we haven't done much of since we made the decision to try for one. It all seems a bit distant at the moment, especially with all the house move stuff going on, so I imagine it will help it all feel much more real by going together.

Anyway, best wishes to all for now.

Gina. x


----------



## Frinn

Hey Dom, I'm good thanks! I can't believe you're due any minute! I remember reading your treatment diary what seems like an age ago! How are you feeling? Are you both excited? We're good - I can't believe I'm nearly half way through already - time flies after the first 12 weeks, doesn't it? Do you know if you're having a boy or a girl? xxx


----------



## Dominique123456

Frinn - I can see you've just tipped past the 100 days mark. It all goes really fast until about 36 weeks when suddenly time seems to slow down again    We're having a boy called Joseph - I don't have the kind of willpower needed to not know! ! Do you know??

Snagglepat - I don't have any birth plans, just go to hospital and see what happens! 

It's nice when our partners get the proper recognition they deserve. Even though you know it's a clerical error with these things it's still annoying. I can't tell you how many times we've asked the vt to stop calling me 'Mr.' on letters, but they probably just don't have a box on their system for a 'Mrs. & Mrs' or even a Ms and Ms.   I'm also glad that you'll be going to the appointment together even though you've been through it before it's nice to feel like it's a journey you're making completley together.


Did anyone watch Rhona Cameron on wife swap?? What did you think of the episode? It was nice to actually see a lesbian mum on the telly!


----------



## nismat

Crikey, this thread is as fast moving as ever 

*Frinn*, good to see you back, and almost halfway through your pregnancy now. When is your anomaly scan scheduled for? Do you get to/want to find out the gender of your baby? How is your mum doing?

*Pinktink* (both of you!) - really glad to hear that you had a good consultation with Dr Nair, and also that the previous doctor has been given food for thought and should hopefully adjust his future behaviour. Problem is, these doctors get so inured to dealing with the daily round of patients, and forget to treat us as individuals! And I think it's definitely an issue when they are used to treating for infertility, rather than treating essentially for access to sperm. Hope that the genetic testing process/wait for results isn't too gruelling.

*MandMtb*- I would say that if you are having daily bloodtests for LH surge on a natural cycle then there is definitely no need to have regular scans as well, as the blood tests will indicate your surge/follies being ready, which is all that the scans would do; however, an initial scan at the start of a cycle could just reassure you that all is well to go ahead (i.e. no cysts on ovaries, no issues with womb lining). Having scans on a medicated cycle would show how many follies are developing, so that they can make sure that you aren't producing too many, but on a natural cycle this shouldn't be an issue. I've also always had to pay for treatment cycles up front; I think that it's common to pay before you get treated, especially if you're having lots of tests/scans as part of the cycle. Any extras not included in the treatment cycle price have always been payable on the day I've had them (e.g. extra blood tests, scans etc that weren't standard inclusion). Oh, and if you did ever have to cancel/abandon a cycle on the basis of an initial scan, the clinic should not charge you for a cancelled/abandoned cycle, only for the cost of that scan, as essentially you wouldn't have had any of the treatment that you had paid for in advance. If for any reason you did ever have to abandon a cycle part way through (which is fairly unlikely!), they would generally weigh up the individual costs of the treatment elements that you had had to date, and see whether that is more or less than the cancellation fee, and charge you whichever is the lower figure.

*Littlegreen * - if you (or rather T) are having monitoring scans, there really isn't any need to use OPKs as well, as the clinic will decide when to do the trigger injection based on the size of the lead follies, rather than any other signs. All that the temps will do is confirm for you afterwards that T has actually ovulated  It would be pretty unlikely for T to ovulate prior to the trigger injection as they would be too small/immature. Usually they trigger once the follie/s reach about 18-20mm.

*JJ1 * - I am so terribly sorry to hear your news. Heartbreaking  And very strange-sounding 

*Kelz * - good luck for the new cycle 

*Lottie * - ooh, how exciting that you're almost ready to start insems! Wishing you lots and lots of luck! Where is your DP in her cycle?

*Em * - sorry that things are hard for you right now, and that you're having to delay treatment when you don't want to. It can really help to take a break from these kind of boards occasionally, as it does make the obsessing about wanting a baby much worse 

*Aimee * - hope things get easier around the in-laws soon; it can be a difficult time as a new parent, even if you've got on well previously. Far too easy to take comments personally when it relates to your baby/ability to parent!

*Gina * - hope you and Rae get to enjoy the appointment/chance to focus on baby #2. It's all rather different second time around; as you say, less time to concentrate on it all, but less time to stress about it all too!

Sorry, I know that I must have missed some people out, impossible to remember everyone when there's so much going on!


----------



## mintyfaglady

Hi all.

This is a total fly-by comment, as I'm super behind on reading and really busy working (from home with a little one - who thought that would be a good idea?!) and packing for our hols in Devon next week, but I just wanted to add to what Tamsin said to MandMtb - MFS did introduce a cancellation charge, even for unmonitored IUI cycles. Some spurious reason like wasted lab time I think. As I recall, it was about £100. I remember getting quite riled up about it, as they are closed on Sundays, and insisted on a Monday afternoon insem for a Saturday morning surge which I felt was simply too late (and it clearly wasn't optimal, as that was not the timeframe they were recommending for other days of the week). I think they got fed up with people cancelling for this reason and introduced the fee (felt more like a fine!)

Ok, off to go hoover before the little monkey wakes up.

Much love and luck to all,
Minty
xxx


----------



## MandMtb

Dom, Aimee, Nismat and Minty, thank you for taking the time to reply to my post. I didn't have an initial scan at the start of this tx, however I had a scan before my initial consultation mid-may, so hopefully not to much has changed since then? Seen as I am having daily bloods and using pee sticks, I will give the scan a miss this time but perhaps request one at the start of future tx cycles just to reassure myself.

Thank you also for the information about treatment fees and cancellation fees. Minty, there is a chance I will surge on Saturday, in this event did you cancel due to not being able to insem till Monday? I dont know what to do if we surge on a Saturday, and am just hoping LH surge holds off a day or two. Any views or advise welcome from all ladies. I still dont have donor choices, I was told they must have got 'lost in the post' as they sent them Friday   so I will be asking to collect a copy when I go for my bloods again tomorrow.

Dom and Frinn, it's so good to hear both your pregnancies are going well  

Dom I saw the wife swap episode, and agree it was good to see a lesbain mum on the programme! 

My love to everyone else...best go my DW is cooking a lovely meal for me as we speak. 

S x


----------



## mintyfaglady

I did cancel one cycle for this very reason, and was told, rather snottily, that in the event that this happened again, I would be charged (they were bringing in the charge a week after I cancelled that cycle). Fortunately, it didn't happen again, but if it had, I probably would have cancelled, particularly as they seemed to do all their insems in the afternoon. I just don't think the timing would have worked for me - my surge always seemed pretty quick and I could feel ovulation pains. They did say it had worked for some people though.


----------



## single.mummy

Hi Mandmtb

The month I got pregnant I did think that I would surge on the Saturday. When I tested on the Friday morning before work I did not get the "smile" but I took the kit with me to work and tested just before lunch and got my "smile", so we went in on the Saurday morning and it worked!!!! Because I had done 3 cycles I had got used to when I would surge (I was very regular then) so if you feel you may surge Saturday I would hold off and test later on the Friday. I don't know whether I would have cancelled the cycle if it had not smiled to he Saturday - it is a difficult one when you build up to having a treatment one month. I think you need to call in the morning to get a tx the following day.

I am not sure about having tx in the afternoon I have always had morning tx between 10-11am. Though like you have said this is a long time from Saturday through to the Monday.

Hope this helps


----------



## TwoBumps

We had our 1st 3 IUI's at MFS back in 2007. Our 1st cycle cost £820 then suddenly it went up to over £1000, apparently due to a sperm shortage! Not long afterwards, they introduced the £100 'reservation' fee for sperm, which was included in the overall cycle fee, but payable separately if the cycle was cancelled. I remember that it really annoyed us at the time as it just felt like they were using our situation to exploit us. We were also plagued by the Saturday smiley faces, which didn't help  
I have to say, their natural IUI fee is comparable to the clinic we changed to (LWC, Darlington) so maybe it was just that MFS were very reasonable at the start?

Well, we're still awaiting my positive OPK so we can commence our home insems. I'm also cervix checking & monitoring my FCM so hopefully I'll catch it somehow! My ovulation is due on Thurs (I'm not always on time tho) & DW's is due on Sat, so our KD is going to be a very busy boy in the next few days, lol.

Sorry no personals today, it's so busy on here I need a notepad ready for next time to make notes on where everyone's at!!

Lottie x


----------



## leoaimee

hay all ...

lottie good luck with the cervix!

mandm2b - i would agree with two mummies a few hours can make the diff with the OPK and after a while you DO know when you going to ovulate.

minty - how is the little one?

nismat - you did very good personals well done!

frinn - how are you and the bumpy?  how is your mum?  you have been on my mind chick  

gina - ooh your house looks gorgeous!  really glad you and rae are getting time to concentrate on baby no 2 ... so exciting little sib for ember!

dom - only watched the end of wife swap ... was it good?

things with me are good ... didnt get dressed till 5 ... cos even tho the baby slept v well last night, i still kept waking up and so was a bit spaced out today.  havnet done any 'jobs' as such ... but my mummy bless her has been really helpful.  done a load of laundry, cleaned the kitchen floor, and looked after L while i was napping.

re the parents in law ... the main thing is that we are very different and somehow i feel more sensitive to that now.  i find my mother in law very vain and shallow and superficial, and altough they love lucia, and really look forward to seeing her, and have bought her very expensive gifts (their way of showing love ...  ) i just find it all a bit difficult.  plus their parenting ideas are rather out dated.  my mil actually told me that the baby could wait to be fed!    she is three weeks old and doesnt have any concept of time or waiting!    anyway i dont have to see them for a while now.  obviously i am really really happy for gaby that her parents are so happy.  i can just see how gaby is so happy around her parents and is thrilled at their reaction. 

anyway best go.

baby needs a cuddle or food or both!

axx


----------



## Misspie

Well you have all been very busy chatting away......have tried to catch up as much as I can and followed with a few personals. Sorry now if I missed anyone out, not intentionally but could only read back so far!

I need to keep updated more on a every other day basis!! 

Sorry but I've been busy with work, and home lately, our weekends seem to dissapear in front of our eyes!

*Dom* - Can't believe how the last few months have passed. How are things looking, you must be soo excited, not long now and you'll be popping Joseph out before you realise.
We saw the WS episode and agree it was nice to see a lesbian mother, though were appalled by how the other wife acted about the whole gays having familes!!! Glad she changed her outlook on life by the end of the episode! 

*Frinn * - How is the bump coming along? Do you know if your having a boy or a girl? Halfway through, certainly must be a milestone! 

*MandMtb* - Hows your donor choice looking, consdiering the weekend is fast approaching, I would have thought you woudl have heard something by now? 

*Lottie* - Did you surge today? And find that smiley happy face this mroning you wanted? Lots of luck!!! 

*Aimee* - Sounds like your glad you won't be seeing the in-laws for a while. i've had problem with ours recently, and even though they are excited abotu us going through the process of trying to start a family. They stilll question where they fit in to the family if I fall pregnant first....that took a long convo of...the same as any normal grandparent if you want it! But they still questiong DW if she also wanted children! Hmmmm
Glad all is going well with Gaby and Lucia,  when are you due back to work? the more and mroe I think about this part of the maternity, I think, I'm going to struggle going back to work. But have no choice with being the bread winner at the mo.

*Gina* - Loving the house, and the garden looks wonderful. How much do you have there? Time to buy a sit on lawnmower!!!?!! lol Is the plan still to move in around the end of the month, and will we be seeing you guys at the meet? As it would be great to meet you both and Ember. 

*Whisks * - Great news on your Gp, it's lovely when they actually support us in these things and dont turn their back. 

*Steph/Pinktink * - If you have have an idea for a London meet, we would certainly come along. We are based in Oxfordshire so halfway between most things. I will certainly hold one our way one day, but at the mo we are a bit up in the air with the house having a new boiler and trying to convince DW to rip the kitchen out when he's finished installing boiler! 

*Nismat* - Glad that you are feeling much better xx 

*Jo* - Congrats on the kitten/new addition to the family., They certainly are cheeky little things. We have 2 cats, now both 6yrs old, and only this morning I came downstairs after DW had left for work to find one of them meowing away to tell me she had brought me a present!! How lovely we had a field mouse/vole sat in the middle of the lounge! 

*Pem * - Hows the 2ww? And Edie, is she feeling any better...poor LO! 

*Littlegreen * - Any further news with your current treatment ? 

*Kelz/JJ1* - Sorry to hear yourbad news, but lots of love and luck on yoru next cycle! x    

*Minty * - Hows the LO? And both of you of course  The weather is suppose to be fantastic as of next week, so hope you have a good one in Devon! 

*Em * - Sorry to hear about your financial issues hunny.  I hope you get everything sorted and that your holiday is still on the cards? As that will be a good respite for you both. can understand you staying away for a bit, as it really does do your head in, obsessing about having children when you want a baby so much when your not in a position to go to the next level. As you know we are just waiting for that first consulation appointment and thats a killer waiting time! 

Am gonna love you and leave you and go back to do some work!

Will come back in a while to see how you are all doing!

L
xx


----------



## TwoBumps

Hiya!
Yep, just got my surge about an hour ago! It wasn't there this morning, but after much cervix-checking & FCM inspection today, I had a feeling something had changed since my 6.30am test. And there it was, at 4.15pm, the big smiley face!! 
Phoned our KD to see if we could pop round tonight, we're going to see Joseph & His Technicolour Dreamcoat at the theatre first, then calling him when we leave there so he can have it ready for us on our way home around 10pm-ish. Then I'll hop into bed & not move a muscle all night, lol! We plan to repeat it tomorrow & Saturday too, he's gonna be exhausted poor soul!
I forgot how time drags so much when you're waiting for your surge!!! Such a relief to see that smiley face... and that's just the 1st hurdle!
Lottie x


----------



## little green

Hi to everyone and hope you are all enjoying the sunshine this afternoon!   Hope it's ok if I don't do personals today, as I have a bit of a story to tell.

We were at the LWC London today and had a really weird experience. The donor we had chosen suddenly became 'unavailable because of technical issues' and we were given sperm from Louis Hughes, the sperm bank down the road from the LWC. One of the consultants explained that something had happened since 4pm yesterday (oh, that's another story, don't ask) and the LWC sperm bank was no longer releasing donor sperm, and was going through an audit or something. Have to say it was a bit confusing, altho the consultant and the nurse were ok, and despite feeling fairly distressed and only having minimum info on the donor, we went ahead with the insem. We had to really, this is the first tx and we'd both worked ourselves up to do it. 

When we talked to the consultant, she said she wasn't sure how long the situation would last and that they were prioritising IVF patients over IUI patients in terms of donor sperm.

If anyone has any more info on this, pls can you write it on the board here as we're totally unsure what the hell just happened!

And the 4pm thing - T went in for a scan yesterday, and the nurse decided she should have a trigger shot, although she was only on cd10, which I felt was a bit early. But she had 3 good-siez follicles and a lining 11.5 thick. 

Before the nurse did it, we said we still hadn't been given any info about a donor. But she went ahead with the trigger shot and said she'd get the bank to phone us before 12. Needless to say, no phone call, so we called and called, and about 4pm got a call back to say they had one donor, not a direct match.... then when I insisted they look again, after about 5 mins of frustration, they said they had a better match, and it would all be ready for us when we arrived this afternoon. So you can imagine T was really upset to get a phone call about 11 this morning to say they'd had this technical prob.

We've had a bloody awful two days, but hey, in the end we got the insem and now on the old 2ww. Fingers crossed! Any tips on how to keep T away from the pregnancy tests would be very welcome.  

S


----------



## sallylouise

Hi Little Green,

We were also at LWC and had the same problem today! Dp had done trigger shot already (we're having IVF) so there was little we could do but accept the alternative donor. They were very apologetic and actually the donor they offered us was probably more in keeping with what we originally wanted. However, it was not what we needed after getting stuck in traffic because of the tube strike and thinking we would be really late!

They told us it was due to a surprise audit from the HFEA.

Glad all went well for you in the end. Good luck with the two week wait.


----------



## little green

Hi Sallylouise,

Thanks for the info - that's really helpful!   Glad it worked out ok for you too.

We're feeling much more relaxed now - probably something to do with the tub of Ben and Jerry's we've just demolished  

Good luck to you both for the 2ww.  

S


----------



## kelz2009

Hi we have had same problem with lwc today and we are in swansea, they phoned us today and told us our donor is no longer available and they gave us another 1, we then accepted this only as we are in between cycle and being on day 5 of injections. When we got home from work we had message from consultant asking us to phone her!!!!!!!
My dp phoned her and she said the donor was no longer available She said for me to look on donorsperm website and embryologist will import it tomorrow, it will take 48hrs. or we will have to wait till august how
My dp said how can they play god with so many peoples lives, she was very sorry about situation.
We went to the website and found it great far more information on donors and even photos. they are hfea registered and lwc deal with them all the time. So will ask embryologist to import it.


----------



## pem

Some crazy stuff going on here....how stressful for you all, loads of     to all and lots of   to everyone! Quickie from me, feelin the strain already!


----------



## kelz2009

The donor we were going to have from website is going to cost over £1000   the embryologist just phoned. We cant afford that kind of money   . So dont know where we stand now


----------



## nismat

How stressful re: LWC, and especially with the extra costs involved in importing sperm. That just doesn't seem right/fair. What a nightmare to suddenly be thrust upon you all 
I seem to remember that the last HFEA report I read on LWC did have concerns about their record keeping (not in a dangerous/worrying way, just not exactly conforming to what they were supposed to do under HFEA regulations), so maybe the surprise audit is to do with that. There must be so many peiople who it has affected though 

ETA: Here is a link to recent HFEA inspection reports for LWC (Harley St). There have been several reports since I last checked them out on the HFEA! Haven't had time to read them to see what the issues are, other than to say that the most recent one was concerned with payments to sperm donors.
http://www.hfea.gov.uk/1450.html#The_London_Womens_Clinic_0105
You can check out inspection reports for all clinics on www.hfea.gov.uk (go to patients area, then look for clinic info)

/links


----------



## pem

Kelz....  . surely they cannot do this to you...at the very least you should be refunded/not have to pay, it is appalling to treat you this way, loads of


----------



## leoaimee

this is terrible!  i wonder what is going on.  

i agree with pem, kelz, they cant do that to you.

ax


----------



## Dominique123456

What is going on? It is worrying for everyone. Swapping donors at the last minute is stress you really don't need. They should be subsidizing the cost of importing sperm - will imported sperm have an effect on anonymity laws??


----------



## elenicom

I am new to this site and this is my first posting, so apologies if I am doing this wrong.

We have started out first IUI at LWC and were meant to be going on Tuesday for insemination.  We to, had not heard anything about the donor so started ringing LWC from 9am yesterday morning; in total we placed in 4 calls.  We were being told that they would be sending across donor information.  Then at 4:30pm the story changed they advised us that there was a problem and we would be receiving a letter detailing reasons.  The letter we received advised that they could not obtain a donor match and therefore we should try other routes!  I knew this was the case and it was obviously to stop any monetary refunds.  They did advise that they would refund to our account if we could not find a match.
This is my first try and I have to say I have found the whole ordeal very stressful.  They do seem to be trying to help but do not get back very quickly or provide any updates, which does not help.

I am also concerned after reading the costs in the thread above.

Does anyone else have any experiences of what is going on.  I am starting to think that perhaps LWC was not the correct clinic.


----------



## Dominique123456

Hi Elenicom - I just blew you some bubbles to get you started 

LWC are not always the best at calling back/getting in touch even in normal business. The problem Eleni is that none of the clinics are perfect. LWC was great becausethey have their own sperm bank rather than most of the other clinics who buy in from the LWC or from abroad. However - if they are messing you around it's your customer right to go elsewhere! I don't know where you're based but there are lots of clinics dotted about all over the uk which you can explore.


----------



## elenicom

Many thanks for the quick reply... I feel a tad let done as we search and looked around for a year before deciding on LWC, I now feel that I placed one of the most important things in my life in the wrong hands.  We are near Cambridge.


----------



## Dominique123456

Elenicom - there is an area of FF that contains reviews of clinics you might find it helpful... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=139.0

Although the LWC isn't perfect I did get a BFP there as have a lot of people and I found them to be friendly and good with same-sex couples.

Any more news on the donor front from anyone?


----------



## elenicom

many thanks, that is good to know   it has all been a tad on the stressful side ( and this is just the beginning!) lol.  

Nothing back yet, I will call them soon.


----------



## Damelottie

Goodness - I thought you meant yesterday that they were going to buy the sperm from the other place! £1000 to suddenly be dropped on you? Thats awful.

Lots of love to all involved in this.

I wonder if Natalie still does any work there and can help at all?

xxx


----------



## pem

Hi elenicom!

My geog is terrible and i am sure that our clinic is too far for you....We have just had IVf at St Judes in Wolverhampton, they were fantastic in EVERY way, incredibly freindly, relaxed and pleasant as well as professionally excellent. I hope you can either sort out at LWC or find a clinic that suits you.

This is awful for you guys, it really is stress you absolutely don't need, hope things improve ASAP.

Emma x


----------



## whisks

hi all

what the heck is going on with lwc, i hope it all works out for all of you who are having problems with donor sperm.

i am with lwc too but wont need donor sperm until july, not heard anything from them so i assume all is ok although i am now on my third donor as the first two couldn't be used for whatever reason? i was offered my third and hopefully final donor about two weeks ago so looks like a good sign not heard anything from them?

hugs to everyone  

whisks xx


----------



## MandMtb

Hi ladies,

A huge  for all you ladies who have been or are involved with LWC, and issues with their sperm donors at present (especially *S & T, Sally, Kelz and Elenicom*). I think it is terrible how they have been able to do this and hope you will be informed of why this has happened and all able to continue to have treatment this month. *S & T and Sally,* congratulations on your insems, and good luck on the 2WW -lots of  to you both. I hope you will be soon to follow *Kelz and Elenicom*.

Also a big welcome to FF *Elenicome* 

*Lottie*, congrates on your surge, did you manage to do the insems with KD? If so lots of  to you too. There will be a lot of us ladies on a 2WW this month!

*Aimee*, I am so pleased little Lucia is doing so well and that you are enjoying parenthood. You must be a bit more relaxed now that PIL's have left. It can be hard mixing families.

*Minty, 2mummies and Lottie*, thanks for the info and advise about MFS and detecting surge on Sundays. It so useful to have you ladies to ask questions too, thank you.

*Lorna*, how are you doing hun? We have chosen our donor now thank you. I was a bit dissapointed when we recieved them, esp as both were quiet tall and me and DW are both on the shorter side, but after a lot of discussion I have come to realise it doesnt matter. I know this is strange but DW have had a huge turn around and now hope we can keep this donor if we are'nt sucsessful this time around! Strange how things turn around huh?!

Well I have been each morning to the clinic for blood tests, my arm is starting to feel like a pin cushion, but no LH surge detected yet  , I did 3 pee stick tests today as well as I was hoping to catch it before tomorrow. We havent made our mind up yet if we would cancel cycle if I surge tomorrow, so we are just praying it skips tomorrow and will arrive Sunday or Monday so we dont have to make the decision! Oh, also another update as most of you know we have kept our TTC quiet, even from our families, well we stayed over at my folks last night and I think I left a pee stick there this morning!!!! 

Well 'hello' to everyone else (including *whisks and Pem*), sorry if missed anyone on PM's.

Love S x x


----------



## jo36

What a complete cock-up! The LWC needs to provide you all that are using them with some serious answers. This is not the time to be messing with hormonal and highly charged females! What an absolute disgrace.. X


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone 

Hope you're all having a nice weekend  

We got our treatment plan through from the LWC today, i'm going to be on the long protocol. Can start once we get the blood results back - wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!     

So so soooooo excited! Just thought i'd share! 

Amber and Lynn xxx


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi everyone!
Armed with my list of notes about where everyone's at, I shall attempt some personals...!
Jo - how's Millie doing now? Have have her meds started to work yet? Poor soul! And what's the news on you.. any sign of a/f yet?
Pem - sit tight on your 2ww, they drag sooo much! Do you think you'll last until OTD?? Good luck hun!
Frinn - long time no 'see'! Glad to hear you're well! When's your EDD? Do you know the sex of your LO?
Dom - hey hun! How are you getting along in the warm weather? You must be like cats on hot bricks, waiting to meet little Joseph? Good luck for his birth.. my sister didn't have a birth plan either & she felt much more relaxed knowing she could take things as they went along. I cut his cord, its still the best memory I have _ever_! And he's 11 now!
Gina - your new house looks amazing! Is all that garden really yours! Good luck for your appointment next week too!
JJ1 - I was so sorry to read your news. IF is so cruel sometimes. I'm still thinking of you hun 
Aimee  - you're one amazing mummy managing to post on here so often! If you get time, is there any chance of some new pics?? Lucia is so pretty!
Little Green, SallyLouise, Kelz & elenicom - sorry to read about your troubles with LWC. I know I'm biased, but I have to say nothing surprises me with that clinic! On the flip side, they _are _ very good with same-sex couples (as all clinics should be!) but I think that sometimes gives them a bit of a lax attitude towards following correct procedures. It's incredulous that they're actually expecting you to fork out the extra money to import sperm!!
Mtb - congratulations on choosing your donor, I hope you can keep him until you're successful too. It's a good feeling when you're completely content with the donor you choose.
Pinktick - woo, fantastic news! Fingers crossed your blood test results are back in super quick time!

Our news is that we started the insems on Thurs as planned so all is well. We're surprised at how little there is to insem with tho! It's been between 2-3mls in the syringe. Does anyone know what a normal amount is? Oh, and DW informed me last night after the insem that I now have a grey pubic hair... flipping fantastic! 

Lottie x


----------



## cazinge

I'm going to follow Em's trend here & drop in to say I'm going AWOL. DW's work gets more stressful by the day, our house needs a lot of work & our car is dying  . My job finishes in Oct/Nov so I am looking for something else which may involve us moving area. 

So, TTC is off the agenda at least for the rest of this year and possibly most of next year.

Sorry no personals but wishing you all health, happiness & LOADS of babydust   

Caz xxxxxx


----------



## leoaimee

caz - sorry to hear you have had to delay tx.  

lottie - horray for your home insem ... i think volume depends on person to person, but it isnt anything to do with number of sperms, because its the semen that makes the volume ( i think!   )  and i also have grey pubic hair(s)!!   

will take some more photies and post them.  at the mo lucia is having a nice cuddle with granny.  its sooooooooo hot here!  we are expiring.

re london womens clinic ... they are supposed to be getting back to me regarding sibling sperm ... guess they are going to be a bit delayed there too.  wonder what is going on!

pem - when is your OTD?

and i probably wont be posting as often as soon as granny has gone home ... at the mo she is doing 2 loads of laundry a day and getting very nippy at loading and unloading the dishwasher.

axxx


----------



## nickidee

aimeegaby said:


> and i also have grey pubic hair(s)!!
> 
> will take some more photies and post them.


We'll take your word for it


----------



## leoaimee

wooops!


----------



## leoaimee




----------



## jo36

OMG Aimee...Lucia is just gorgeous, you can really see her properly in this piccie. She's the image of you   Hope you are coping with the extreme heat, its a bit up and down here - warmish but clouding over every now and then.

Caz - sorry you guys have to delay on tx. Hope you get back on track and join us when you're ready.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ooh Aimee how cute is she!! such big eyes as well it is so nice to see the pics.

Lottie- wiht the sperm a few mls is about all it is when I looked back at my donors 'deposits' at the clinic they are about 4-4.5 lms but that gave me 11 straws/vials. here is the WHO sperm info

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82727.0
Lx


----------



## Steph29

O Aimee she is beautiful, growing so fast! 

Stephx


----------



## TwoBumps

Aimee -Lucia is adorable & the pic is so clear. I have to agree with Jo, she really does look like you! Lucia's changed so much already & looks so alert! (ps. glad I'm not the only one developing grey pubes, I can assure you it has been swiftly removed!!)

JJ1 - thanks for the link, the info will come in useful once we know his results. We've yet to get his sperm tested as we're waiting for the appointment but we figured it wouldn't hurt to start insems in the meantime. It was a relief to read he's producing a normal amount!

Caz - sorry to hear you need to delay treatment hun  

My DW had her surge yesterday afternoon so we shared last night's donation. What a fuss we made about it all! We got drinks, remote control & reading material ready at the side of the bed & then once we'd insem'd neither of us dare move in case we lost any, lol! I have to say it was much easier doing the 1st two insems, when I could lay still whilst DW attended to my every whim, lol! Well, I'm finished with the insems for this month so DW will be able to lay still whilst I look after her now.
So now we're both on the 2ww!!!!!!!!
Lottie x


----------



## Battenberry

Hi everyone,

Lottie, good luck for you both being on your 2WW! I hope it goes by quickly for you. It made me laugh that you both daredn't move!

Aimee, Lucia is adorable! Gorgeous big eyes! 

Caz, so sorry to hear about your delayed treatment. Loads of luck in sorting out everything that needs it   

How awful to hear about the trouble with the LWC, I hope the situation gets sorted really soon for all of you affected by it, and hope it doesn't interfere with treatment.

Love to everyone I've not mentioned,
B x x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I rang the LWC to book my first cycle of donor IVF on Thursday at 10.30am after a long 8 years of TTC, and they had to get back to me about getting a prescription. No one phoned, so at 4pm I rang them and the nurses had all been in an emergency meeting all day - so I knew something had happened.

Apparently the HFEA had sent them a letter that they received Thursday to say the donor bank was on hold until an audit of donor screening records had been done due to an incident several years ago.

I have been told that they will get me a prescription and I can start down regulating beginning of July, as long as I understand that this may not have been sorted out by then. An audit has to be done, paperwork filled out and a committee decision which takes time. She hoped they would know more in 2-3 weeks. If they can't get it sorted out, then I can either get a donor from another clinic or import from abroad, but it may be up to 1300 pounds for sperm from elsewhere as opposed to 550 there.

I cannot believe it. After all this time and stress the day I book the carpet is whipped out from under my feet again. 
She was reassuring in that she said they were very willing to do the treatment, help us to obtain donor sperm and nothing was different in the IVF lab. Just the donor bank out of action - which is why I went there! She said they are confident everything will be found to be in order, but in terms of their license they have to comply with the HFEA.

So I am now in the position of wondering if my treatment can go ahead smoothly in 5-6 weeks time and asking why me, again? Perhaps there is some divine intervention in action?


----------



## MandMtb

Pinktink - I am pleased you got your treatment plan, and hope you blood tests dont take to long!

Lottie - lots of   for you and DP on your 2ww. 

Caz -   I'm so sorry to hear your having to put TTC on hold. I hope you and DP manage to sort all your other 'stuff' out this year, so you are in a good place to start asap in the new year. 

Aimee - L is beautiful. I can't believe how much she has grown already. She is the spit of you! 

Hazel - I am so sorry for you and all the other ladies who have been affected by LWC donor issues    hopefully it will be resolved quickly for you all. 

Well thankfully I didnt surge yesterday, after all that worry about whether we would continue with this treatment if I did. They say be careful what you wish for though dont they?! As after hoping I wouldnt surge Saturday, I wanted to today, so we could have tx tomorrow, but no joy...so I am still waiting and it's back to the clinic tomorrow for another blood test. It honestly has felt like the longest wait, and I have not even got to a 2ww yet LOL!

Love to you all S x x


----------



## pem

Aimee - she is absolutely wonderfully scrumtiddleyumptious.....she does look like you so much!

Lottie - our donor produced about 2-3 ml each time also...it made Edie ok!...oh and I have a few grey pubic hairs too!!

hiyah to all, have to go, Edie is crawling up my leg!! will post properly  later


----------



## the2mummies

Aimee - she is gorgeous - you must both be so proud.    

Lottiemaz - that is hilarious  

Good luck everybody in waiting - for one thing or another x


----------



## Misspie

Hi ladies...

Just a quickie!!

Aimee she is absolutly BEAUTIFUL!! And I certainly think she has your features, especially those gorgeous eyesxx

Lottie good luck on the 2ww for you and your DW. 

Caz, I too am sorry you having to put you journey on hold. but fingers crossed everything this year goes to plan. And look forward to chatting again soon! x

Sounds like people are all having a nightmare with LWC, so I hope you get this sorted soon without coughing up for too much extra in costs for a new donor.


Work is calling even though I would much ratehr be sat here chatting..

Lorna
x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all ok. Just wondered if any of you can help me, my doggy just got stung in the mouth by an evil wasp, he seems fine and just has a swollen lip, i've looked in his mouth and there's no swelling anywhere else. I googled it and everything seems to say as long as he's alright in himself then not to worry. 

I'm just a bit upset   he's sleeping next to me now. I HATE wasps! I'm really scared of them, he dropped the wasp on the floor and then our other dog tried to eat it, so I dropped my laptop on it to squish it and when I took my laptop off it wasn't there! Now i'm scared it's in the house somewhere - eeeep!

I am a giant wuss.


----------



## Damelottie

Hi Pinktink

I hate them too - flipping things. Mind you - we had a mahoosive bee in last night and I was terrified it would sting Lottie  . I rescued it out again but its the 4th or 5th time its come in and I'll stop rescuing and start squishing if its keeps doing it  

I'm no expert but everything I've read about wasp stings says that any severe reaction seems to happen really quickly so I'm sure he'll be OK. Poor thing tho. Maybe you could ring the vet for some advise if you're really worried.

I bet you got it with your laptop but if not, you'll see it and be able to have another go. I reckon they're a bit evil wasps.  

LL xx

And ear twiddles from Lottie


----------



## Damelottie

There is a post from LWC about the situation regarding the donor sperm. Its at the top of your board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=197602.0;topicseen


----------



## leoaimee

gabs is just on the phone to LWC to find out how 'historic' the sperm donor with the 'problem' is ... and whether it might concern the donor we used ... she is a bit upset.

how are all you peeps going through treament?

sorry cant help with the wasp sting ... sounds horrid.

ax


----------



## kelz2009

Aimeegaby, Lucia is sooo fab, she looks just like you. Hope you can get hold of lwc.

Ladylottie, How you feeling?

Pinktink, I hope ur dog will be ok , if ur worried give vet a call I'm sure they will be happy top help x

Missiepie, how are you?

Mandmtb, hope ur ok and we will prob be on 2ww 2getha, we need a bit of support durin that time cos it sends me crazy.

Pem, how are you I really pray you get      

Hopefulhazel, hope you get everything sorted with lwc its a complete nightmare!!!!

I went to lwc today for scan, they have a donor for me from different clinic   . I had the scan and had follies, 22mm,19.5mm,15mm, 16.5mm and a 12mm and lining was 11.5, I am going in for insem wednesday afternoon so will then be on 2ww.  The nurse said she thinks the 22mm will be released soon on its own prob 2morrow, we then will have the others released with ovitrelle. the 12mm is prob too small. I have to take ovitrelle 4am in the morning and back to clinic wednesday afternoon. I really feel positive about this cycle for some reason  . I wonder if the 22mm will still be around by wednesday if it do get released  . How long does egg stay there, sorry if this is a stupid question.   Havent much clue.  

I hope everyone in lwc gets sorted, as I know how much this can upset you all   .

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks for the replies girlies   he's fine now I think, checked there was no stinger stuck in his mouth and held an ice-cube on the swelling (which wasn't easy!) which seems to have gone down a lot now. He is fine in himself so i'm not too worried. It was just a bit scary! God knows what i'll be like when we have kids!  

I'm really worried about all the sperm donor problems malarky. Going to ring the LWC tomorrow and see what they say about it, as we'll be starting our treatment soon and I want it to go smoothly .
xxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Glad doggy seems OK. I'd have no chance doing that with an ice-cube with Lottie - she thinks they're a big treat


----------



## Pinktink

Lol   so do my doggies! Wasn't easy trying to stop him from swallowing it, gave him icy-cold water too to help the swelling go down. Just glad he's ok, the doggies are my babies!   x


----------



## Steph29

Hi everyone,

Pinktink - Sorry to hear about your doggie one of my dogs did that when i was little just remember holding a bag of peas on their mouth. They wont learn though. We are also starting treatment soon hopefully july and are a bit worried about The sperm problem but are hopeing it will be sorted by the time we get to that point. in TX.

Aimee - Hope you got hold of the LWC and got the info you needed.

Pem -   you get a  .

Kelz - Glad the Clinic got you a donor thats fab news hope everything goes well on wednesday  .

Ema x


----------



## MandMtb

Kelz, I am pleased you have been found a suitable donor and that your positive about this cycle.

Love S x


----------



## little green

Hello,

*LadyLottie* - the LWC message that was posted isn't accessible (it's in the recycling bin?) - can you tell me what it said? I need to contact them as not happy with what happened to us, so really need to know what the post said?

Hope everyone doing fine:

*Aimee* - photo of Lucia was v. cute!, hope you are able to get some answers from LWC.

*Pinktink* - glad that your dog is ok now, must have been really scary when he chomped the wasp! and hope you get the answers you want when you phone the LWC.

*Kelz* - so pleased that LWC were able to find you a donor, and hope the insem goes well tomorrow. T and I are currently on our first ever 2ww, and going slightly crazy already - and it's only day 6!

*Pem* - such exciting news!!!! Hope everything goes well on the ol' 8ww now.
*
Battenberry* - fingers crossed for your test tomorrow - hope it works out ok.

*Sallylouise* - hope everything is going tickety with you and the LWC stuff didn't put too much stress on you.
*
HopefulHazel* - hope that the LWC stuff gets resolved for you too. It's been a stressful time.

Love to everyone else 

Sxx


----------



## Steph29

Hi everyone just a quick one hope everyone is well

This LWC thing is a headache isn't it just hope it all get sorted out sooner than later.


Got our keys today to the new house at long last. have a dead line now to get it all gutted and renovated before Tx starts have spend the day demolishing and striping, wallpaper that is.

Stephx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

It seems that the LWC is already back to normal. The audit was done very quickly. We were there yesterday and they were going to a meeting with the HFEA to get an answer. Today they posted that all is fine. Thank goodness!


----------



## kelz2009

Morning everyone, hope u are all ok.

Little green, hope u get bfp    the 2ww drives me crazy.

Hopefulhazel: glad lwc is back to normal.  

Steph: good luck with new house, hope you and ur dp enjoy ur time there.

I took my ovitrelle yesterday morning and felt funny pains low down in my tummy last night, dont remember this last time, maybe its the follies doing something!!!!!! I feel a little anxious today even though Ive been through all this before. we are going to clinic late afternoon so going to work this morning, hope it will keep my mind off it. so when I speak on here again I will be on my 2ww    we get bfp this time . xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Im back im back im back!! Jesus i have some serious catching up to do and personal's but just about to run to a driving lesson now... wanted to let you all know my mum has given us the money for treatment... she's got a loan from the bank to help us!! im so happy DP called this afternoon to tell me its all sorted!!! Im so surprised as my mum is not really maternal and we have a appalling relationship so maybe something has changed She told us on sunday she would pay if she can get the money i think she could see how upset i was... i never in a million years thought she would help us!!!!  

I'll catch up properly later must fly!! I noticed a few BFP's congrats those involved anyway must fly will do personals later....


----------



## pem

huge congrats Lesbomum......loads of      for your future treatment!

I will do personals soon girls....Edie is currently being demanding for grapes.

Em x


----------



## kelz2009

Lesbo_mum- thats great news, good to see you back.

Pem- how are you feeling??

Hopefulhazel - its great about lwc, when do you think u wil start?

Aimeegaby- how are u gaby and little lucia??

mandmtb- how are you, will we be on 2ww together, hopefully  

Pinktink- how are you

Hello to everyone that ive missed 


Went for insemination today, everything  went great, it didnt even hurt this time. Everything this cycle makes me feel more positive, I feel we did everything as we should have sorry tmi, had a lot of cm this morning    . hope we get bfp


----------



## sallylouise

Good luck Kelz. Hope all goes well for you this time.


----------



## whisks

hi everyone, 

what a relief hey about lwc being back to normal, i've been stressing out the last few days as i'm sure you all have who are using them.

*****-mum thats great news about your mum paying for treatment, when do you think you will start?

kelz - glad your insem went well, got everything crossed for a bfp for you.

steph - congrats on getting your new house, you must be over the moon.

i hope everyone else is ok, sorry to those i've missed but i just can't keep up anymore its sooo busy on here.

well i have just over a week to go until i start down regging - so excited!!!


love to all 
whisks xxx


----------



## MandMtb

*Whisks,* I am pleased you start downregging soon, you must be very excited?!

*Kelz*, I'm glad the insem went well today hun. It is also great to hear you being so positive about this cycle. I am sending you lots of  - it would be great if we were on the 2ww together, I'm holding out but it's hard to stay positive.

*Lesbomum/Em*, welcome back hun  what great news about your mum paying for your tx. When do you plan to start? Is DP happy to start tx again now?

*Steph*, I'm glad you've moved into your house and hope you get all the work done asap, before tx.

I'm glad the LWC situation is now sorted for all of you who were involved in that. *Aimee*, I hope gabs got answers from the clinic about whether your donor.

I hope everyone else is well.

I'm still hanging in there waiting for LH surge, nothing detected today 

S x


----------



## lesbo_mum

OMG there so much to catch up on   you  guys know me im rubbish as all this personals stuff lol  

Pem- congrats on your BFP

Battenbury- Congrats again on your BFP.

MandMtb- hope that surge shows up soon hun  

Whisks- good luck for down regging.  

Kelz- sorry about your BFN last time but glad this cycle is sounding good   

Aimee- How did gabs get on with LWC?? Lucia is a stunner so so cute  

Hi to everyone else and sorry to those i missed!! welcome all you newbies  

Terribe about the LWC's bank just glad its sorted!

Im so glad to be back and have really missed you all!!   I have been online but just couldnt face posting until i knew what was happening... we are going to start ttc in september... we could start now but with flying early sept i want to wait for sure since a women i work with mc on monday and she thinks it due to flying so im not risking it! Also we are going to do 3 attempts with fertility 1st then in december if nothings happened got to our appointment at the Esperance and do IUI.... we have really thought about this long and hard and i've spoken to lots of couples who have used them. 

Just because my mum has given me the money doesnt mean i want to spend it all if i can help it lol


Im so happy


----------



## Steph29

Hi everyone,

Em - Great news about being able to start TX and good to have you back on the board. I am the same we where hopeing to get a holiday in but cuz the house has completed late it would mean flying when we are hoping to be pregnent if all goes well and i dont want DP to fly, we dont want to take any chances.

Hope everyone is well 

Stephx


----------



## TwoBumps

Welcome back ******-mum*, that's great news! You must be so relieved!

Good luck *Kelz* & welcome to the 2ww. Let's hope we all follow Pem's great news, hey?? 

Does anyone know what the actual problem was at LWC yet? The link had been removed by the time I looked at it. We're too are a bit worried as we have 6 embryos frozen with them (2 different donors) & its concerning us in case it affects them. Grrr, I could really lose it with them sometimes!!  *Aimee*, did Gabs get any answers from them hun?

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Damelottie

Hello LottieMaz

Mmmm - all the links about LWC have gone now. The last I heard they said it was all sorted, and that def nobody had been at any risk (or words to that effect). I don't think anybody knows anymore.  

LL xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwoBumps

Thanks LadyLottie, apparently they were in talks with HFEA today when they were finding out the final outcome of the investigation, so fingers crossed its all good! I think it didn't help that they were telling different patients different stories, so it kind of makes you lose trust in what they say then. Let's hope it really is all resolved & nothing to worry about.
Thanks again x


----------



## elenicom

Hey guys,

It does appear it has all been sorted and the guys at LWC were amazing (once we managed to pin them down!!) 

We went for it yesterday (which was my birthday), so fingers crossed. I went for a walk afterwards to get rid some of my energy and my partner went banzai.  I am sure it won't effect it too badly.

We are still unsure whether we will get a refund on the extra sperm we order :-( so could end up costing up £1800 for that once little vial but if it works I am sure I will not care!

Thanks for all the replies to my original message it helped greatly.

elenicom


----------



## snagglepat

Hey folks,

I'm really glad to hear that things seem to be sorted at LWC. That must have been so stressful for you all.

*Elenicom*, wishing you all the best for this cycle. 

Same to you *Kelz*, may the 2WW simply fly by. 

*Pem* and *Battenberry*, huge congrats again on your BFPs. So exciting! Roll on the morning sickness...

*Aimee*, I don't think I ever actually said but Lucia is just gorgeous. Thank you so much for posting the picture. There's a little something on its way to you by post btw...

*Lesbo_mum*, glad to hear your decisions are all made and you feel like you've got a direction to go in. It sounds like a good plan to me!

*MandMtb*, any sign of that surge yet?

*Steph*, glad to hear it's all come together on the house. We're hoping to exchange on our new place in the next week or so. These are nail biting times! How long do you think the renovations will take? We've just found out ours will need a damp proof course in which puts most of our decorating plans on hold - we'll probably be living in a place with bare plaster walls for the first 6 months now. At least we can still make the upstairs nice.

We had our appointment at the hospital today. They're clearly not used to partners being female because they still insisted that Rae fill out the forms and get stickers made up, and that it all goes on her medical records too, although they did acknowledge that she wouldn't be having any treatment. The nurse was lovely and is going to do her utmost to get metformin prescribed for me now so I can start getting it into my system. If nothing else, it's the only thing I know of that will actually help me get my BMI below 30 again. Normally I'd have to wait for my consultant appointment in November but she acknowledged that we were a 'unique case' and she was going to try and pull some strings. I'd forgotten what a faff it all was though. As of today I'm on medication to induce a period (I don't seem to get them naturally any more thanks to the PCOS), then I can have day 2 and day 8 bloods done and book in for a HSG. And all this is in theory before I can get my metformin. At least I'm getting it all on the NHS though. 

We won't be inseminating until at least the end of the year, but the ball is now officially rolling. TTC stress and drama, here we come!

Best wishes to anyone I've missed.

Gina. x


----------



## Damelottie

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=197880.0


----------

